# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  तो क्या नरेन्द्र मोदी में अगला प्रधानमंत्री बनाने की क्षमता है

## anoop_address

दोस्तों जिस प्रकार u s  की रिपोर्ट से भाजपा की बाचें खिल गयी है तो क्या सच मच नरेन्द्र मोदी में अगला प्रधानमंत्री बन्ने की क्षमता है?? कृपया अपने विचार रखें

----------


## anoop_address

नरेन्द्र मोदी ने जितना विकास गुजरात में किया है वह सराहनीय है किन्तु हमें यह भी नहीं भूलना चाहिए की गुजरात के दंगो को लेकर उनकी छवि साफ़ नहीं है! दोस्तों मैं किसी भी पार्टी का प्रशंशक नहीं हूँ बल्कि आप से १ साफ़ और स्वस्थ चर्चा चाहता इस विषय पर

----------


## anoop_address

अभी कुछ दिन पहले मैं कहीं पर राहुल गाँधी और अरविन्द केजरीवाल के बीच तुलना पढ़ रहा था
राहुल गाँधी हाई स्कूल भी बड़ी मुश्किल से पास कर पाए थे और अरविन्द केजरीवाल ने  अपने प्रथम प्रयास में ही I R S  की परीक्षा में सफल हो गए थे ! उन्हें देश का तथा अफसरशाही का भ्रष्टाचार  पसंद नहीं आया अतः उन्होंने त्यागपत्र दे दिया उन्हें देश सेवा के लिए रमण मेग्सश्से पुरसस्कार भी मिल चुका है यह उनकी १ बहुत बड़ी उपलब्धि है
और राहुल गाँधी की उपलब्धि है की वो गाँधी परिवार में जन्मे है वे देश के १ बहुत बड़े नेता के पुत्र हैं
तो कौन हमारा प्रधानमंत्री बनने के काबिल वे लोग जिन्हें राजनीति  विरासत में मिली है या वे लोग जो सच में देश सेवा करना चाहते है!

----------


## Jayeshh

> नरेन्द्र मोदी ने जितना विकास गुजरात में किया है वह सराहनीय है किन्तु हमें यह भी नहीं भूलना चाहिए की गुजरात के दंगो को लेकर उनकी छवि साफ़ नहीं है! दोस्तों मैं किसी भी पार्टी का प्रशंशक नहीं हूँ बल्कि आप से १ साफ़ और स्वस्थ चर्चा चाहता इस विषय पर


देखिये पहले में स्पस्त्ता करलूं की मेरा कोई पार्टी से लेना देना नहीं है, मैं एक सामान्य किशान हूँ, नरेन्द्र मोदी ने गुजरात का विकास किया, लेकिन कहाँ, स्पस्ट रूप से औधियोगीकरण है, और दूसरी बात किसानो की समस्या तो वहीँ की वहीँ है.... देश का विकास तब होगा जब खेत पेदाशो में बढ़ोतरी होगी, लेकिन खेतिलायक जमीन अगर औधियोगीकरण में जायेगी तो.... सब्जी, कठोर, चावल सब महंगा नहीं होगा तो क्या होगा? यह सिर्फ गुजरात की ही नहीं, देश में हर जगह प्रॉब्लम है, औधियोगीकरण चाहिए, जरुरी है, लेकिन खेतिलायक जमीन के उपर नहीं, देश का अधिकतम विकासदर खेती पैर ही ज्यादा उपलब्ध है, इसलिए तो लालबहादुर शास्त्रीने किशानो को ही पहले अग्रिमता दी थी और देश विकास की और बढ़ा.
अभी जो उन्होंने सदभावना उपवास किया क्या वोह जरुरी था? यह तो आनेवाले इलेक्शन की तयारी के रूप में है, मीडिया के अनुसार ५१ करोड़ का खर्च हुआ, वोह राजकीय तिजोरी या अंगात तिजोरी या दान के रूप में हो, क्या जरुरी था? 
ये मेरी निजी राय है, इसका किसी पार्टी या किसी संगठन से लेना देना नहीं है.....

----------


## devvrat

:Tiranga: *प्रथम बात तो क्षमता कि:-*
*भारतवर्ष के जनतंत्र बनाम भीड़तंत्र को प्रधानमंत्री नही आज भी सोनिया चला रही है रही बात स.मनमोहन सिंह जी कि; वे तो कांग्रेस की नोकरी कर रहे है| जो गुजरात को ही नही; देश के किसी भी राज्य का मुख्यमंत्री बनकर उस राज्य को अपने दम पर ५ वर्ष भी चला ले, वो देश का प्रधानमंत्री बनकर देश को आसानी से चला सकता है| ऐसे किसी भी व्यक्ति की क्षमता पर में प्रश्न-चिन्ह लगाना उच्चित नही मानता हूँ|* 
*द्वितीय बात विचारधारा कि:- 
भारतीय जनता पार्टी की विचारधारा में प्रथम स्थान पर तीन मुद्दे थे 
 १. राम-जन्म भूमि, कृष्ण जन्म-भूमि व काशी-विश्वनाथ से मस्जिदों को हटवाकर वहा भव्य -मंदिर बनवाना| 
२. कश्मीर के लिए संविधान से धारा ३७० को हटवाना| 
३. देश में सामान आचार सहिता बना कर लागू करना|
लेकिन यहाँ यह उल्लेखनीय हैकि जब से श्री अटलबिहारी वाजपेयी बीजेपी से वृद्धावस्था के कारण अलग हुए है|तब से इन मुद्दों का कोई नाम लेवा ही नही रहा है सिर्फ सब बीजेपी वाले (आडवानी,सुषमा, जेटली, राजनाथ सिंह, जसवंत सिंह, आदि आदि जोड़तोड़ (एन.डी.ऐ.) तैयार कर ही सत्ता में आकर पी.एम. बनाने को आतुर है| 
बीजेपी की मां आर.एस.एस. खून के आसू रो रही है, भाई बजरंग-दल अपना माथा पीट रहा है| बहन  शिवसेना बीजेपी की करतूतों से तंग आकर उससे रूठ हुई है| विश्व हिन्दू परिषद व अन्य रिश्तेवाले सभी परेशान है| 
निर्णय भारतवर्ष की भीड़ (जनता) के हाथ में है| भीड़; भेड़ के सामान होती है जिसे राजनेतिक पार्टियों के कार्यकर्ता चुनावों के दोरान गड़रियो की तरह हाकते है| जो भी पार्टी अपने गड़रियो को अधिक से अधिक सत्ता के दोरान लाभ पहुचाती है उसके गडरिय उतने ही अधिक सक्रीय होकर अधिक से अधिक भेड़ो को अपने बाड़े में बाडकर अपने प्रत्यासियो को निर्वाचित करवाने में सफल हो जाते है|
 देखना है किसके गड़रिय आगामी चुनावों में अधिक सक्रीय होकर]किसे सत्ता के शीर्ष तक पहुचाते है?
पी.एम. कोई भी बने देश को तो व्यवस्था (नोकरशाही) भी चला लेगी|*

----------


## devvrat

:Tiranga: 
*jayeshh जी* 
*किसान एक स्वाभिमानी व कर्मठ कोम होती है वह राज (सरकार) पर नही राम (ईश्वर) ही विश्वास करती आयी है और उसी के सहारे जी रही है| यह बात सही हैकि बीजेपी में किसान के 'रहनुमा' नही के बारे में ही नजर आते है और बीजेपी की यह चोकडी {:group-dance:आडवानी,सुषमा, जेटली, राजनाथसिंह, जसवंतसिंह, आदि आदि (जोड़तोड़ एन.डी.ऐ.)} कि ये तो किसान की बात करने तक से कतराती है|*:BangHead:

*कांग्रेस के द्वारा मजबूरीवश किसानो को कुच्छ लाभ इसलिए देना पड़ता हैकि कुच्छेक किसान-जातियों के बड़े नेता अपने-स्वजातियो बंधुओ के बल पर कांग्रेस पार्टी से टिकिट लेकर, इन्ही :mirch:जातिय-बंधुओ के बल पर चुनाव जीतकर विधान-सभाओं व संसद में पहुच जाते है|*

----------


## raunaklal

> *jayeshh जी* 
> *किसान एक स्वाभिमानी व कर्मठ कोम होती है वह राज (सरकार) पर नही राम (ईश्वर) ही विश्वास करती आयी है और उसी के सहारे जी रही है| यह बात सही हैकि बीजेपी में किसान के 'रहनुमा' नही के बारे में ही नजर आते है और बीजेपी की यह चोकडी {:group-dance:आडवानी,सुषमा, जेटली, राजनाथसिंह, जसवंतसिंह, आदि आदि (जोड़तोड़ एन.डी.ऐ.)} कि ये तो किसान की बात करने तक से कतराती है|*:BangHead:
> 
> *कांग्रेस के द्वारा मजबूरीवश किसानो को कुच्छ लाभ इसलिए देना पड़ता हैकि कुच्छेक किसान-जातियों के बड़े नेता अपने-स्वजातियो बंधुओ के बल पर कांग्रेस पार्टी से टिकिट लेकर, इन्ही :mirch:जातिय-बंधुओ के बल पर चुनाव जीतकर विधान-सभाओं व संसद में पहुच जाते है|*


   दोस्तों , अटल जी  की नदियों को जोड़ने  की परियोजना सिर्फ एक  राज्य गुजरात  में मोदी ने अपनाई है  और आज गुजरात की कृषि विकास दर देश में सबसे ज्यादा है .

----------


## badboy123455

> तो क्या नरेन्द्र मोदी में अगला प्रधानमंत्री बनाने की क्षमता है


*
अपने को तो कुछ नहीं मालूम .......*

----------


## Raman46

> दोस्तों जिस प्रकार u s  की रिपोर्ट से भाजपा की बाचें खिल गयी है तो क्या सच मच नरेन्द्र मोदी में अगला प्रधानमंत्री बन्ने की क्षमता है?? कृपया अपने विचार रखें


प्रधान मंत्री बनना बच्चो का खेल नही है ?

----------


## anoop_address

> *प्रथम बात तो क्षमता कि:-*
> *भारतवर्ष के जनतंत्र बनाम भीड़तंत्र को प्रधानमंत्री नही आज भी सोनिया चला रही है रही बात स.मनमोहन सिंह जी कि; वे तो कांग्रेस की नोकरी कर रहे है| जो गुजरात को ही नही; देश के किसी भी राज्य का मुख्यमंत्री बनकर उस राज्य को अपने दम पर ५ वर्ष भी चला ले, वो देश का प्रधानमंत्री बनकर देश को आसानी से चला सकता है| ऐसे किसी भी व्यक्ति की क्षमता पर में प्रश्न-चिन्ह लगाना उच्चित नही मानता हूँ|* 
> *द्वितीय बात विचारधारा कि:- 
> भारतीय जनता पार्टी की विचारधारा में प्रथम स्थान पर तीन मुद्दे थे 
>  १. राम-जन्म भूमि, कृष्ण जन्म-भूमि व काशी-विश्वनाथ से मस्जिदों को हटवाकर वहा भव्य -मंदिर बनवाना| 
> २. कश्मीर के लिए संविधान से धारा ३७० को हटवाना| 
> ३. देश में सामान आचार सहिता बना कर लागू करना|
> लेकिन यहाँ यह उल्लेखनीय हैकि जब से श्री अटलबिहारी वाजपेयी बीजेपी से वृद्धावस्था के कारण अलग हुए है|तब से इन मुद्दों का कोई नाम लेवा ही नही रहा है सिर्फ सब बीजेपी वाले (आडवानी,सुषमा, जेटली, राजनाथ सिंह, जसवंत सिंह, आदि आदि जोड़तोड़ (एन.डी.ऐ.) तैयार कर ही सत्ता में आकर पी.एम. बनाने को आतुर है| 
> बीजेपी की मां आर.एस.एस. खून के आसू रो रही है, भाई बजरंग-दल अपना माथा पीट रहा है| बहन  शिवसेना बीजेपी की करतूतों से तंग आकर उससे रूठ हुई है| विश्व हिन्दू परिषद व अन्य रिश्तेवाले सभी परेशान है| 
> ...


मित्र आप ने आपने जो मुद्दे उठाये हैं वे सराहनीय हैं बिलकुल सही बात है के  सभी नेता हमें अपने हाथों की कठपुतली बना के  पुरे ५ सालों तक नचाते रहते  हैं और हमें पता भी नहीं चलता हम लोगों को तब होश आती है जब ५ साल बाद हम  पूरी तरह लुट चुके होते हैं २ जी घोटाला तब सामने आया है जब ३ जी  स्पक्ट्रुम आवंटित हो चुके हैं,  सच बात तो ये है के हम लोगों को अब इन सब  की आदत पड़ चुकी है, पिछले २-३ दिनों से जो समाचार मिल रहे हैं उनके अनुसार  पी  चिदंबरम भी उतने ही दोषी हैं जितने की राजा क्यूंकि जितना भी आवंटन हुआ  सब चिदंबरम की देख रेख में हुआ, इसका मतलब तो यह है के बेचारा राजा  निर्दोष है और असली गुनाहगार चिदंबरम है 
खैर बात अब भी वही है की जब सारे चोर १ साथ खड़े हों तो किस चोर को मौक़ा दिया जाएगा देश को लुटने का ????

----------


## anoop_address

> *
> अपने को तो कुछ नहीं मालूम .......*


ये भी सही है हा हा 
( मजाक )

----------


## anoop_address

> दोस्तों , अटल जी  की नदियों को जोड़ने  की परियोजना सिर्फ एक  राज्य गुजरात  में मोदी ने अपनाई है  और आज गुजरात की कृषि विकास दर देश में सबसे ज्यादा है .


मुझे नहीं पता की नरेन्द्र मोदी ने नदिओं को जोड़ने की प्रेरणा अटल जी से ली या कही और से किन्तु यह बात सही है की वहा की कृषि दर में भी बढ़ोतरी हुई है
मैं आप से सहमत हूँ

----------


## devvrat

> दोस्तों , अटल जी की नदियों को जोड़ने की परियोजना सिर्फ एक राज्य गुजरात में मोदी ने अपनाई है और आज गुजरात की कृषि विकास दर देश में सबसे ज्यादा है.


*क्या वास्तव में गुजरात की नदियों को आपस में जोड़ कर सिचित क्षेत्र को बढाया गया है? यदि ऐसा हुआ तो नदिया जोड़ने का संक्षिप्त भोतिक विवरण पोस्ट करे ताकि मोदी के भले काम का प्रचार देश में हो सके|* 




> मुझे नहीं पता की नरेन्द्र मोदी ने नदिओं को जोड़ने की प्रेरणा अटल जी से ली या कही और से किन्तु यह बात सही है की वहा की कृषि दर में भी बढ़ोतरी हुई है मैं आप से सहमत हूँ


*कृषि विकास दर में वृद्धि और कृषि उत्पाधन में वृद्धि तो अच्छे मानसून के कारण भी सम्भव है पिच्छले दो वर्षो में गुजरात सहित पुरे उत्तर-पच्छिम भारत में मानसून अच्छा रहने से कृषि उत्पाधन बढ़ा है|  *

----------


## devvrat

> प्रधान मंत्री बनना बच्चो का खेल नही है


?

:nono:
*आपकी यह कहावत "तथाकथित गांधी-नेहरू के परिवार":pointlol: पर लागू नही होती है|*
:BangHead:

----------


## anoop_address

मित्रों सबसे पहले तो मैं आप सब का धन्यवाद देना चाहूँगा की आपने मेरे सूत्र का मान रखा और अपने अमूल्य विचार यहाँ पर रख रहे हैं
अब में देवव्रत जी की बात का जवाब देना चाहूँगा की गुजरात ने वर्ष २००० - ०१ से लेकर २००९ -१०  के समयकाल अर्थात इस दशक में  १०.९७ की रिकॉर्ड तोड़ कृषि दर को दर्ज किया है यहाँ पर मैं ये साफ़ कर दूं  कि ये आंकड़े  मेरे खुद के लिखे नहीं हैं बल्कि देश की अग्रणी फर्म अस्सोचम द्वारा किये गए सर्वे में मिले हैं
अगले वर्षों में गुजरात के officially  घोषणा के अनुसार उनका लक्ष्य ४.०० प्रतिशत वृद्धि का है

----------


## anoop_address

अब आंकड़ों की बात हो ही रही है तो इन पर भी  ध्यान दीजिये
महाराष्ट्र जो की दूसरे नंबर पर है इसकी विकास दर १०.५० है यहाँ की कृषि या विकास दर का श्रेय हम यहाँ के राजनेताओं को न देकर जनता को देंगे जो की बहुत मेहनती है वैसे भी आप सभी से महाराष्ट्र  की राजनीतिंक अश्थिरता नहीं छुपी है
तीसरे नंबर पर आश्चर्य जनक रूप से chattishgarh का नाम है जिसकी विकास दर ६ प्रतिशत है
उड़ीसा जो की चोथे नंबर पर है इसकी agriculture  growth  रेट ५.२८ है
चोंकाने वाली बात यह है की आंध्र प्रदेश जो की पारंपरिक रूप से हरित क्रांति कृषि राज्यों के बीच माना जाता है केवल ५.२ प्रतिशत की वृद्धि दर्ज करवा पाया है

----------


## anoop_address

वैसे मित्र कृषि १  इस बात का एक अंग है असली बात है सम्पूर्ण विकास इस पर मोदी खरे उतरते हैं

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by anoop_address


अभी कुछ दिन पहले मैं कहीं पर राहुल गाँधी और अरविन्द केजरीवाल के बीच तुलना पढ़ रहा था
राहुल गाँधी हाई स्कूल भी बड़ी मुश्किल से पास कर पाए थे और अरविन्द केजरीवाल ने  अपने प्रथम प्रयास में ही I R S  की परीक्षा में सफल हो गए थे ! उन्हें देश का तथा अफसरशाही का भ्रष्टाचार  पसंद नहीं आया अतः उन्होंने त्यागपत्र दे दिया उन्हें देश सेवा के लिए रमण मेग्सश्से पुरसस्कार भी मिल चुका है यह उनकी १ बहुत बड़ी उपलब्धि है
और राहुल गाँधी की उपलब्धि है की वो गाँधी परिवार में जन्मे है वे देश के १ बहुत बड़े नेता के पुत्र हैं
तो कौन हमारा प्रधानमंत्री बनने के काबिल वे लोग जिन्हें राजनीति  विरासत में मिली है या वे लोग जो सच में देश सेवा करना चाहते है! 


देखिये देश के बहुमत और यंहा तक की मीडिया की मानसिकता भी गुलाम मानसिकता रही है आज भी मीडिया के तथाकथित बुद्धिजीवी राहुल गाँधी को युवराज कहने में कोई हिचक नहीं दिखाते और सोनिया गाँधी के स्वस्थ की खवर परिमे न्यूज़ में दिखाई जाती है और कोई ये नहीं पूछता सोनिया गाँधी के इलाज का खर्च सरकार क्यों उठा रही है और अगर सरकार उठा भी रही है तो जनता को ये जानने का हक़ है की इसी कौन सी बीमारी थी जिसका देश में इलाज नहीं हो सकता था ?
जैसा विकास आज गुजरात में नरेन्द्र मोदी जी कर रहे है वैसा ही विकास ९० के दशक में चंद्रबाबू नायडू ने आंध्र का किया था लेकिन उनको राजनीत कारन नहीं आया और कांग्रेस ने सत्ता उनके हाथ से छीन ली 
आज भी गुलाम मानसिकता से गर्त भारतीय समाज के लिए विकास बड़ा मुद्दा नहीं है अगर एसा होता तो वजय ५० % भारतीयों के पसंदीदा प्रधानमंत्री पद के उमीदवार राहुल गाँधी जैसा अधपढ़ लेकिन समंताबदी  सोच से ग्रसित व्यक्ति जो अपने आप को भारतीय जनता उच्च मनाता है न हो कर नरेन्द्र मोदी / नितीश कुमार या चंद्रबाबू नायडू जैसे व्यक्ति होते*

----------


## Jayeshh

> *jayeshh जी* 
> *किसान एक स्वाभिमानी व कर्मठ कोम होती है वह राज (सरकार) पर नही राम (ईश्वर) ही विश्वास करती आयी है और उसी के सहारे जी रही है| यह बात सही हैकि बीजेपी में किसान के 'रहनुमा' नही के बारे में ही नजर आते है और बीजेपी की यह चोकडी {:group-dance:आडवानी,सुषमा, जेटली, राजनाथसिंह, जसवंतसिंह, आदि आदि (जोड़तोड़ एन.डी.ऐ.)} कि ये तो किसान की बात करने तक से कतराती है|*:BangHead:
> 
> *कांग्रेस के द्वारा मजबूरीवश किसानो को कुच्छ लाभ इसलिए देना पड़ता हैकि कुच्छेक किसान-जातियों के बड़े नेता अपने-स्वजातियो बंधुओ के बल पर कांग्रेस पार्टी से टिकिट लेकर, इन्ही :mirch:जातिय-बंधुओ के बल पर चुनाव जीतकर विधान-सभाओं व संसद में पहुच जाते है|*


देवव्रतजी,
आप सही कह रहे है, आपकी बात से में बिलकुल सहमत हूँ, हम भी कभी सरकारकी और से मदद की उम्मीद नहीं करते है, लेकिन सरकारी तंत्र द्वारा हमने ये योजना बने, वो योजना बनाई, ऐसा झूठा प्रचार जब देखते है तो मन खिन्न हो जाता है, क्या वास्तव में किसीको इसका लाभ होता है? यदा कदा लोग लाभ लेते है जो राजनीती से जुड़े होते है या उनके सबंधी होते है, सामान्य किसान इसका लाभ नहीं उठा सकते,
अभी याद नहीं है लेकिन पिछले साल केंद्र सरकारने कुछ पैकेज घोषित किये थे किसानो के लिए, इसका लाभ क्या सामान्य किसान तक पहुंचा है? अरे सब प्रचार है, अगर सही में मदद करनी ही है तो वापिस इस साल खाद के भाव में बढ़ोतरी क्यों की जा रही है, सिंचाई से जो पानी किसान लेते है इसका महसूल क्यों बढाया गया है, अरे यह तो ठीक है सिंचाई में जो पानी देते है वोह भी किसानो को आन्दोलन करके लेना पड़ता है
क्या बाप कभी अपने बेटो से मदद की उम्मीद करता है? नहीं न... वैसे ही किसान भी देश का पिता है वो कभी मदद की उम्मीद नहीं करता, लेकिन जब बेटे बाप को बार बार उल्लू बनाते है वोह जान बुझकर उल्लू बनता है और जब बेटे अतिशयोक्ति करते है तभी वोह थोडा बहोत डांटता है....
रही बात नरेन्द्र मोदी के प्रधानमंत्री बनाने की, प्रधानमंत्री कोई भी बने किसान को कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ेगा, उद्योगपतियों को ही फर्क पड़ता है,

----------


## devvrat

jayeshh जी
*में आपकी बात से पूरी तरह सहमत हूँ|  जब तक किसान को उसके पास उपलब्द कृषि भूमि के अनुसार मुफ्त उर्वरक, नहर का पानी या विधुत/डीजल की व्यवस्था सरकारी तंत्र द्वारा नही की जायेगी तब तक किसान की आर्थिक स्थिति नही सुधर सकती| क्योकि किसान आज भी पूरी तरह राम (ईश्वर) के भरोसे ही जीवित है उसका पालनहार आज भी अच्छा मानसून ही है, यदि मानसून कमजोर होता है या अव्यवस्थित होता है तो उसका सबकुच्छ डूब जाता है और डूबते-डूबते जब चुनावी वर्ष आता है तो सरकार वोटो की राजनीति के चलते कर्जे माफी के नाम पर डूबते को तिनके का सहारा दे देती है यही किसान-राजनीति की कहानी है|   *

----------


## Jayeshh

> *क्या वास्तव में गुजरात की नदियों को आपस में जोड़ कर सिचित क्षेत्र को बढाया गया है? यदि ऐसा हुआ तो नदिया जोड़ने का संक्षिप्त भोतिक विवरण पोस्ट करे ताकि मोदी के भले काम का प्रचार देश में हो सके|* 
> 
> *कृषि विकास दर में वृद्धि और कृषि उत्पाधन में वृद्धि तो अच्छे मानसून के कारण भी सम्भव है पिच्छले दो वर्षो में गुजरात सहित पुरे उत्तर-पच्छिम भारत में मानसून अच्छा रहने से कृषि उत्पाधन बढ़ा है|  *



देवव्रतजी नमस्कार,
आप का विचार मेरे विचार से लगभग मिलते है, अभी आगे एक सदस्य ने गुजरात में नदियों के जोड़ने के बारे में लेखा है, मेरा उनसे यही कहना है के गुजरात की नर्मदा योजना आज कल की नहीं है, नेहरूजी जब प्रधानमंत्री पद पर थे तबसे है, तब देश की आर्थिक स्थिति और बजेट के मुताबिक उसमे थोड़ी थोड़ी उन्नति होती रही, बिच में कुछ राजकीय विवाद में घसीटा गया और अभी भी सभी राजकीय पार्टी अपने रोटले गरम कर रहे है.
नर्मदा योजना कोई छोटी योजना नहीं है, इसका पानी गुजरातके राजपिपला से कच्छ के रण तक और पुरे सौराष्ट्र में पहुँचाना है, इसके लिए बहुत ही गहरा अभ्यास और केनालो के लिए नक़्शे तैयार करने पड़ते है जो इतने साल लग गए, बाद में इसको वास्तविक अंजाम दिया गया, सिर्फ नरेन्द्र मोदी के मुख्या प्रधान बनने से और उदघाटन करने से वोह योजना उन्होंने नहीं बनाई. इसके लिए गुजरात के सभी मुख्याप्रधन और प्रजाजनों का सहयोग है और इसलिए ये योजना अभी जो है वोह रूप में साकार हुई है, अभी भी इसमें बहुत सारा काम बाकी है. जब वो योजना पूर्ण रूप से पूरी होगी तो गुजरात का चित्र ही कुछ और होगा इसलिए नरेन्द्र मोदी को इसका श्रेय नहीं दिया जा सकता.
वैसे भी नरेन्द्र मोदी को प्रचार करना बहुत अच्छा आता है. यह बात से तो आप वाकिफ होंगे ही.

----------


## devvrat

> दोस्तों , अटल जी की नदियों को जोड़ने की परियोजना सिर्फ एक राज्य गुजरात में मोदी ने अपनाई है और आज गुजरात की कृषि विकास दर देश में सबसे ज्यादा है.


*क्या कोई बता सकता है गुजरात में नर्बदा योजना या इसके समानांतर किसी अन्य सिचाई योजना का कितनी प्रतिसत भोतिक प्रगति मोदी के मुख्यमंत्रित्व काल में हुई है?
क्योकि किसी भी योजना को अपेक्षाकृत कम समय में गुणवत्ता से साथ पूरी करना विकास का अच्छा राजकीय-प्रबंधन है| 
यदि अपेक्षाकृत भोतिक-प्रगति (वित्तिय-नही) अच्छी रही, तो मोदी विकास की योजनाओं के अच्छे राजकीय-प्रबंधक कहलायेंगे|  *

----------


## devvrat

jayeshh जी 
*नमस्कार 
में मोदी का विरोधी नही हूँ और ना ही राहुल का समर्थक हूँ|*

----------


## devvrat

*navinc4u * 



> देखिये देश के बहुमत और यंहा तक की मीडिया की मानसिकता भी गुलाम मानसिकता रही है आज भी मीडिया के तथाकथित बुद्धिजीवी राहुल गाँधी को युवराज कहने में कोई हिचक नहीं दिखाते और सोनिया गाँधी के स्वस्थ की खवर परिमे न्यूज़ में दिखाई जाती है और कोई ये नहीं पूछता सोनिया गाँधी के इलाज का खर्च सरकार क्यों उठा रही है और अगर सरकार उठा भी रही है तो जनता को ये जानने का हक़ है की इसी कौन सी बीमारी थी जिसका देश में इलाज नहीं हो सकता था? जैसा विकास आज गुजरात में नरेन्द्र मोदी जी कर रहे है वैसा ही विकास ९० के दशक में चंद्रबाबू नायडू ने आंध्र का किया था लेकिन उनको राजनीत कारन नहीं आया और कांग्रेस ने सत्ता उनके हाथ से छीन ली आज भी गुलाम मानसिकता से गर्त भारतीय समाज के लिए विकास बड़ा मुद्दा नहीं है अगर एसा होता तो वजय ५० % भारतीयों के पसंदीदा प्रधानमंत्री पद के उमीदवार राहुल गाँधी जैसा अधपढ़ लेकिन समंताबदी सोच से ग्रसित व्यक्ति जो अपने आप को भारतीय जनता उच्च मनाता है न हो कर नरेन्द्र मोदी/नितीश कुमार या चंद्रबाबू नायडू जैसे व्यक्ति होते|


*सही उल्लेख किया है आपने| 
कांग्रेस का पूरा का पूरा संगठनात्मक ढांचा इस तथाकथित नेहरू-गांधी खानदान के चापलूसों की जमात के अलावा कुच्छ नही है|*

----------


## oopsmerijaan

:Tiranga: Nareneda bhai ek chalak aur ghise hue neta hai. Vo jo thaan lete hain vo ek bar kar ke dikha denge. Bus ye to desh ko baad mein pata chalega ki unke PM banane ki cost kya hai? :Tiranga:

----------


## arjun32

मैं राजनीति  नहीं समझता.... पर मोदी  ही क्यों...?? नितीश  कुमार क्यों नहीं..???

----------


## anoop_address

मित्रों मोदी ने नदियों को जोड़ा हो या नहीं फर्क नहीं पड़ता परन्तु कृषि के विकास से सम्बंधित आंकड़े मै उपलब्ध करा चूका हूँ (यदि आप को विस्वाश हो तो ) मै फिर से यही बात दोहराना चाहूँगा की कृषि महत्वपूर्ण है लेकिन विकास का एक अंग मात्र है संपूर्ण विकास असली बात है
आज मोदी का एक और शक्ति प्रदर्शन एक बड़ी रैली का आयोजन हुआ है क्या ये उनकी महत्वाकांक्षा को नहीं दर्शाता ??
क्या ये सिद्ध नहीं होता की मोदी के मन में भी pm  के लड्डू फूट रहे हैं राजनीति है भाई और राजनीति के लिए तो भाई भाई को मार डालता है याद हैं प्रमोद महाजन जिनकी मौत के लिए उनके भाई पर शक किया जा रहा था

----------


## Jayeshh

> मित्रों मोदी ने नदियों को जोड़ा हो या नहीं फर्क नहीं पड़ता परन्तु कृषि के विकास से सम्बंधित आंकड़े मै उपलब्ध करा चूका हूँ (यदि आप को विस्वाश हो तो ) मै फिर से यही बात दोहराना चाहूँगा की कृषि महत्वपूर्ण है लेकिन विकास का एक अंग मात्र है संपूर्ण विकास असली बात है
> आज मोदी का एक और शक्ति प्रदर्शन एक बड़ी रैली का आयोजन हुआ है क्या ये उनकी महत्वाकांक्षा को नहीं दर्शाता ??
> क्या ये सिद्ध नहीं होता की मोदी के मन में भी pm  के लड्डू फूट रहे हैं राजनीति है भाई और राजनीति के लिए तो भाई भाई को मार डालता है याद हैं प्रमोद महाजन जिनकी मौत के लिए उनके भाई पर शक किया जा रहा था


मित्र  मैं मोदी का विरोधी या समर्थक नहीं हूँ, सामान्य आदमी हूँ, मेरा कोई भी पक्ष से लेना देना नहीं है, जो मेरे मन में है और सही है वोही बात में लिख रहा हूँ. प्रधान मंत्री चाहे मोदी बने या कोई दूसरा हमें सही मनो में विकास चाहिए, सिर्फ कागज़ पे नहीं, मोदी आंकड़े बजी में अव्वल है, वैसे भी गुजरात का विकास तो मोदी हो या न हो कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता. लेकिन मोदी की कुछ नीतियाँ जो है वोह बिलकुल किसान विरोधी है, अभी अभी सिंचाई महसूल में फिरसे बढ़ोतरी होने की बात चल रही है. अभी जो रैली का आयोजन कर रहे है इसके बारे में अखबार में आप पढलो और आप खुद ही मनोमंथन कार्लो, क्या यह सही है, अरे रैली निकालनेकी क्या जरुरत है सही कर्म करो, लोगो को नज़र आएगा तो आप खुद ब खुद चुन लिए जाओगे.

----------


## Jayeshh

> jayeshh जी 
> *नमस्कार 
> में मोदी का विरोधी नही हूँ और ना ही राहुल का समर्थक हूँ|*


देवव्रतजी
नमस्कार,
मैं भी कोई एक आदमी का विरोधी नहीं हूँ. और न ही में आपको ऐसा कहता हूँ, आपके लिखने के अंदाज़ से आप बुज़ुर्ग लग रहे है, और ज्यादा अनुभवी भी लगते है, मैं तो जो थोडा बहुत और मेरे क्षेत्र का है वोही जानता हूँ, और थोडा अख़बार या प्रसारण माध्यम से जो प्राप्त है वोही जनता हूँ, मैं तो भाजपा और कांग्रेस या कोई भी पक्ष हो किसीके भी पक्ष में नहीं हूँ, क्योंकि सब अपने अपने मतों का राजकारण खेल रहे है, कोई भी पक्ष जनता का हित नहीं चाहता, अगर ये लोग जनता का हित चाहते तो आज देश में इतने बड़े घोटाले नहीं होते. और संसद की कार्यवाही भी छोटी छोटी बैटन पर रुकवानी नहीं पड़ती. सरकारी कर्मचारी पूरी ज़िन्दगी नौकरी करने के बाद पेंसन लेता है, ये लोग एक बार चुने जाने के बाद पूरी ज़िन्दगी क्लास वन ऑफिसर से ज्यादा पेंसन लेते है.... थोड़े में बहुत समझो जी....

----------


## MASTRAAM

> मैं राजनीति  नहीं समझता.... पर मोदी  ही क्यों...?? नितीश  कुमार क्यों नहीं..???


*मै इस बात का समर्थन करता हूँ | 
कई मायनों में नितीश कुमार नरेंद्र मोदी पर भारी पडतें हैं |*

----------


## simplegirl

क्या ये सच है की गुजरात के सभी गाँव में बिजली पहुँच चुकी है और वहां सबसे कम बिजली जाती है ? ऐसा मैंने सुना है , क्या कोई सदस्य कन्फर्म करेगा ? मैंने ये भी सुना है की अहमदाबाद में बड़े बड़े शो रूम तक में जेनरेटर नहीं खरीदा जाता क्योंकि वहां बिजली नाम मात्र के लिए ही जाती है , हमारे हरियाणा और दिल्ली में तो बिजली का बहुत बुरा हाल है , गुजरात इस मामले में तो बहुत से राज्यों से आगे दिखाई पड़ता है , कृपया कोई प्रबुद्ध सदस्य हमें इस बारे में पूरी जानकारी दें

----------


## anoop_address

> *मै इस बात का समर्थन करता हूँ | 
> कई मायनों में नितीश कुमार नरेंद्र मोदी पर भारी पडतें हैं |*


कई मायनों में ??? कृपया बतायेंगे किन मायनों mein

----------


## devvrat

> मैं राजनीति नहीं समझता.... पर मोदी ही क्यों...?? नितीश कुमार क्यों नहीं..???


*राजनीति को भी समझो मेरे भाई* *नीतिस की पार्टी तो बिहार तक ही सिमित है उसका राष्ट्रीय स्तर पर विशेष अस्तित्व नही है|
 जब की
 मोदी की पार्टी भाजपा देश की दूसरी बड़ी पार्टी है|
:speaker: ये अलग बात है कि भाजपा में अडवानी, गडकरी, जेटली, स्वराज, राजनाथसिंह, जसवंतसिंह, आदि मोदी को पीएम-पद तक कदापी नहीपहुचने देंगे*

----------


## devvrat

*भारतीय जनतंत्र बनाम भीड़तंत्र में चुनाव जीतने से लेकर सरकार बनाने तक की प्रक्रिया 'वोटर्स' के नही; बल्कि डाले गए वोटो के आधार पर जुटाए गए, आकड़ो का खेल है| लोकसभा के चुनाव अभी दो वर्ष से अधिक दूर है| देखते है ऊट किस करवट बैठता है|*

----------


## zinda barood

> क्या ये सच है की गुजरात के सभी गाँव में बिजली पहुँच चुकी है और वहां सबसे कम बिजली जाती है ? ऐसा मैंने सुना है , क्या कोई सदस्य कन्फर्म करेगा ? मैंने ये भी सुना है की अहमदाबाद में बड़े बड़े शो रूम तक में जेनरेटर नहीं खरीदा जाता क्योंकि वहां बिजली नाम मात्र के लिए ही जाती है , हमारे हरियाणा और दिल्ली में तो बिजली का बहुत बुरा हाल है , गुजरात इस मामले में तो बहुत से राज्यों से आगे दिखाई पड़ता है , कृपया कोई प्रबुद्ध सदस्य हमें इस बारे में पूरी जानकारी दें



ये बात बिलकुल सत्य है, आपको कभी गुजरात जाने का मोका मिले  तो आप स्वयं  देख सकती है

----------


## devvrat

> क्या ये सच है की गुजरात के सभी गाँव में बिजली पहुँच चुकी है और वहां सबसे कम बिजली जाती है ? ऐसा मैंने सुना है , क्या कोई सदस्य कन्फर्म करेगा ? मैंने ये भी सुना है की अहमदाबाद में बड़े बड़े शो रूम तक में जेनरेटर नहीं खरीदा जाता क्योंकि वहां बिजली नाम मात्र के लिए ही जाती है , हमारे हरियाणा और दिल्ली में तो बिजली का बहुत बुरा हाल है , गुजरात इस मामले में तो बहुत से राज्यों से आगे दिखाई पड़ता है , कृपया कोई प्रबुद्ध सदस्य हमें इस बारे में पूरी जानकारी दें


*बिजली के मामले में राजस्थान की हालत सबसे अधिक दयनीय है यहाँ तो राजधानी जयपुर तक में पावर-कट आम बात है| किसान पूरी तरह मानसून पर आश्रित है| पीने का पानी जैसा हेंडपंप से आता है वैसा ही पीना पड़ता है| भूजल-स्तर के पानी में फ्लोराइड की मात्रा चोकाने वाली है लेकिन राजस्थान का ग्रामीण इसे भी पीकर खेती करता है पशु चराता है| जवान होकर फोज में भर्ती हो जाता है| पढ़ने को स्कूल है तो टीचर गावो तक समय पर पहुचकर बच्चो को पढ़ा नही पाते है क्योकि टीचर्स को स्कूल के बच्चो के बजाये अपने बच्चे अधिक प्रिय होना स्वाभाविक है| वह उन्हें पढ़ाने के लिए शहरों में रहते है और सरकारी डियूटी बजा कर वेतन पाने के लिय शहर से गाँव तक रोज अप-डाउन करते है प्रोपर कन्वेन्स नही होने से समय पर सरकारी स्कूल खुल ही नही पाते है|*

----------


## ur_minu

नरेन्द्र मोदी तुष्टिकरण की बात नहीं करता है,जब की शुशासन बाबु की हर घोषणाओ और राजनतिक बिचारधारा मे सिर्फ पिछरी जाती एवं अल्पसंख्यक की ही बात होती है. में उनके उत्थान का बिरोधी  नहीं हूँ पर सिर्फ उन्ही के बल पर शाशन नहीं चलेगी. नितीश जी दोहरी मानसिकता के राजनितिक हैं. नरेन्द्र मोदी का वे बिरोध करते हैं और अडवानी जी के रथ यात्रा को वो झंडा दिखाते हैं. अगर मोदी हिंदुत्व की बात करता है तो क्या बुरा है श्री नितीश कुमार जी अपने राज्य में जिसकी भलाई की बात कर रहे हैं जिसपे अपना सारा राजकोष लुटा रहे हैं उसका 10% भी उनलोगों को नहीं मिल रहा है तमाम तरह की दी जा रही सुभिधाओ को बिच के लोग उड़ा दे रहे हैं. राष्ट्रीय स्तर का नेता होने का कोई भी गुण दोनों ही मे नहीं है पर एक हिंदू होने के नाते में श्री नरेन्द्र मोदी का पूर्ण समर्थन करता हूँ की कम से कम वो हिंदुत्व  की बात तो करता है.अपने सिद्धांत पे टिका तो है न.मोदी वही शक्श है न जिसे अमेरिका ने वीजा नहीं दिया था और उसी अमेरिका ने उसे सर्वश्रेष्ट मुखमंत्री घोषित किया. मोदी जी का काम धरातल पे दिख रहा है,परन्तु नितीश जी का सारा बिकाश कागज पे आकडो का खेल है.दोनों ही में कुछ अच्छी बात है तो कुछ बुरी भी. पर मोदी जी का पलड़ा ज्यादा भरी है.अगर आम भारतीये से पुछा जाये की सिने पे हाथ रख कर सोच के बोलो की अभी प्रधानमंत्री किसे होना चाहिए तो शायद वो मोदी को ही चुनेगा.कम से काम मैं तो अवश्य ही.

----------


## devvrat

*जब से प्राईवेट विधुत कंपनिया आयी है तब से तो विधुत खरीद में भी भ्रष्टाचार:skull: की बू आने लगी है|
राजस्थान सरकार द्वारा विधुत की दरे भी अनावश्यक स्तर पर बढायी गयी है फिर विधुत आपूर्ती के मामले में भी प्रयाप्तता  व गुणवत्ता नाम की कोई चीज नही है| और सरकार ग्रामीण क्षेत्रो कंप्यूटर-करण की बाते बढ़-चढ़ कर करती है| ग्रामीण जनता कंप्यूटर बिना विधुत के भूसा (जानवरों का चारा) जलाकर चलाएगी?*

----------


## badboy123455

*ये सूत्र तो ऊपर से निकलता हे ......*

----------


## devvrat

*आडवानी की अब तक की सभी रथ यात्राये गुजरात के सोमनाथ से शुरू हुई थी| लेकिन वे आगामी रथ यात्रा बिहार  (जय प्रकास नारायण के जन्मस्थान {भ्रष्टाचार के नाम पर}) से शुरू करने जा रहे है| अथार्त अडवानी जी गुजरात(मोदी) को छोड़कर नीतिस(बिहार) की शरण में जाने की तैयारी कर रहे है|* 
*क्या वे (भाजपा के वयोवृद्ध अडवानी जी) मोदी को पी.एम. के पद तक पहुचने देंगे?  *

----------


## anoop_address

> क्या ये सच है की गुजरात के सभी गाँव में बिजली पहुँच चुकी है और वहां सबसे कम बिजली जाती है ? ऐसा मैंने सुना है , क्या कोई सदस्य कन्फर्म करेगा ? मैंने ये भी सुना है की अहमदाबाद में बड़े बड़े शो रूम तक में जेनरेटर नहीं खरीदा जाता क्योंकि वहां बिजली नाम मात्र के लिए ही जाती है , हमारे हरियाणा और दिल्ली में तो बिजली का बहुत बुरा हाल है , गुजरात इस मामले में तो बहुत से राज्यों से आगे दिखाई पड़ता है , कृपया कोई प्रबुद्ध सदस्य हमें इस बारे में पूरी जानकारी दें


सिम्पल जी  देखिये !! में गुजरात में निवास नहीं करता में उत्तराखंड में रहने वाला एक साधारण सा युवक हूँ जिसे गुजरात के बारे में उतनी ही जानकारी है जितनी की आप लोगों को भी न्यूज़ आदि से मिलती होगी ( कहने का मतलब है की मैं भी  प्रबुद्ध  नहीं हूँ)
अन्दर की बात तो वह के लोग ही बता सकते हैं किन्तु जहाँ तक मेरी जानकारी है
 वहा की बिजली का status अच्छा है भविष्य  में १००० mw  का प्रोजेक्ट है जिससे की ९९.९ प्रतिशत samasya हल हो जायेगा इसके लिए लिए स्वित्जेर्*** के abb group की से संपर्क साधा गया है! तथा बिजली के तारों को underground करके बिछाया जायेगा जिसमे चाइना की कोई कंपनी ( क्षमा करें नाम ज्ञान्त नहीं है ) से  मदद ली जा रही है
मैं आप की जिज्ञासा की सरहाना करता हूँ धन्यवाद!!!

----------


## devvrat

> ये सूत्र तो ऊपर से निकलता हे .....


*
| साधू ऐसा चाहिए; जैसा सूप सुभाय | 
|| सार-सार को गही ले थोता दे उडाय ||*

----------


## anoop_address

> *राजनीति को भी समझो मेरे भाई* *नीतिस की पार्टी तो बिहार तक ही सिमित है उसका राष्ट्रीय स्तर पर विशेष अस्तित्व नही है|
>  जब की
>  मोदी की पार्टी भाजपा देश की दूसरी बड़ी पार्टी है|
> :speaker: ये अलग बात है कि भाजपा में अडवानी, गडकरी, जेटली, स्वराज, राजनाथसिंह, जसवंतसिंह, आदि मोदी को पीएम-पद तक कदापी नहीपहुचने देंगे*


बिलकुल सही बात है मैं आप से सहमत हूँ की बाहर से b j p  के नेता कुछ भी बोलें अन्दर से वे भी मोदी को कभी भी आगे नहीं बढ़ने देंगे राज नीति प्रभु राजनीति

----------


## anoop_address

> *बिजली के मामले में राजस्थान की हालत सबसे अधिक दयनीय है यहाँ तो राजधानी जयपुर तक में पावर-कट आम बात है| किसान पूरी तरह मानसून पर आश्रित है| पीने का पानी जैसा हेंडपंप से आता है वैसा ही पीना पड़ता है| भूजल-स्तर के पानी में फ्लोराइड की मात्रा चोकाने वाली है लेकिन राजस्थान का ग्रामीण इसे भी पीकर खेती करता है पशु चराता है| जवान होकर फोज में भर्ती हो जाता है| पढ़ने को स्कूल है तो टीचर गावो तक समय पर पहुचकर बच्चो को पढ़ा नही पाते है क्योकि टीचर्स को स्कूल के बच्चो के बजाये अपने बच्चे अधिक प्रिय होना स्वाभाविक है| वह उन्हें पढ़ाने के लिए शहरों में रहते है और सरकारी डियूटी बजा कर वेतन पाने के लिय शहर से गाँव तक रोज अप-डाउन करते है प्रोपर कन्वेन्स नही होने से समय पर सरकारी स्कूल खुल ही नही पाते है|*


मित्र ये सभी जगह की कहानी है

----------


## anoop_address

> *ये सूत्र तो ऊपर से निकलता हे ......*



प्रभु आप यहाँ आकर कुछ बोलते हो मेरे लिए यही बहूत है

----------


## badboy123455

> *
> | साधू ऐसा चाहिए; जैसा सूप सुभाय | 
> || सार-सार को गही ले थोता दे उडाय ||
> *


*
भाई ज्ञानी ये लिखने की जगह कुछ बताते तो अच्छा होता 
पता हे ना संस्क्रत और अंग्रेजी से मेरी बनती नह 
*

----------


## anoop_address

> *आडवानी की अब तक की सभी रथ यात्राये गुजरात के सोमनाथ से शुरू हुई थी| लेकिन वे आगामी रथ यात्रा बिहार  (जय प्रकास नारायण के जन्मस्थान {भ्रष्टाचार के नाम पर}) से शुरू करने जा रहे है| अथार्त अडवानी जी गुजरात(मोदी) को छोड़कर नीतिस(बिहार) की शरण में जाने की तैयारी कर रहे है|* 
> *क्या वे (भाजपा के वयोवृद्ध अडवानी जी) मोदी को पी.एम. के पद तक पहुचने देंगे?  *


मुझे तो आडवाणी जैसे दोगले आदमी से सख्त नफरत है

----------


## badboy123455

> प्रभु आप यहाँ आकर कुछ बोलते हो मेरे लिए यही बहूत है


*
हम तो आपके सभी सूत्रों में हे 
चाहे सामझ म आये या नहीं*

----------


## anoop_address

bad boy जी आप ने मेरे दुसरे सूत्र में आकर मुझे अभी तक शंसय में डाल रखा है कृपया निवारण करें मैं समस्या वाले सूत्र के बारे में बात कर रहा हूँ वो संशय समाप्त करो न

----------


## devvrat

*हिन्दुस्थान के मीडिया ने अबतक मोदी का सिर्फ एक ही पक्ष प्रस्तुत किया है| 
आर.एस.एस. का रुख अभी तक स्पष्ट नही है| विश्व हिन्दु परिषद् भी चुपी साधे हुए है| 
ये दोनों बी.जे.पी की दशा व दिशा तय करने वाले घटक है इनके कार्यकर्ता ही "ग्रासरूट-लेवल" पर चुनाव के दोरान अहम् भूमिका निभाते है| अगर ये हिन्दु-वोटर्स को मोदी या बीजेपी के लिए प्रेरित नही करते है तो बीजेपी की सबसे अधिक सीटे ना आकर कांग्रेस व उसके घटक दलों  की सीटे आ जायेगी और ऐसे पी.एम. ना मोदी बनेगा और ना ही अडवानी और ना नीतिस| पी.एम. राहुल बन जाएगा या फिर उसकी मोम किसी नोकरशाह कठपूतली को पीएम बना देगी|*

----------


## badboy123455

> bad boy जी आप ने मेरे दुसरे सूत्र में आकर मुझे अभी तक शंसय में डाल रखा है कृपया निवारण करें मैं समस्या वाले सूत्र के बारे में बात कर रहा हूँ वो संशय समाप्त करो न



आओ वहा ...............

----------


## devvrat

> मुझे तो आडवाणी जैसे दोगले आदमी से सख्त नफरत है


*लेकिन अडवानी के बन्दे ये ही सोचते है कि रथयात्रा तो अडवानी जी ने निकाली और पी.एम. अटल जी बन गए और अब कही उनकी जगह मोदी ना बन जाए शायद अडवानी जी दुनिया से जाते जाते भूतपूर्व पीएम कहलाना चाहते है और अनके बन्दे(चमचे) भी ऐसे ही सपने सजोये हुए है|   *

----------


## devvrat

> मित्र ये सभी जगह की कहानी है


*
कृपया सब जगह की नही बताये|
क्योकि गुजरात इस श्रेणी में नही आना चाहिए|
आज के दस वर्ष पूर्व से गुजरात मोदी द्वारा शासित हो रहा है| अब तो वहां की कहानी इससे जुदा होनी चाहिए| *

----------


## MASTRAAM

> कई मायनों में ??? कृपया बतायेंगे किन मायनों mein


*१. साफ़ सुथरी छवि का होना (भ्रष्टाचार आदि के मामले में )
२. साम्प्रदायिक कट्टरता का न होना 
३. शिक्षित 
४. जनता के हर वर्ग द्वारा पसंद किया जाना* 




> [CENTER]*राजनीति को भी समझो मेरे भाई* 
> *नीतिस की पार्टी तो बिहार तक ही सिमित है उसका राष्ट्रीय स्तर पर विशेष अस्तित्व नही है|
>  जब की
>  मोदी की पार्टी भाजपा देश की दूसरी बड़ी पार्टी है|
> :speaker: ये अलग बात है कि भाजपा में अडवानी, गडकरी, जेटली, स्वराज, राजनाथसिंह, जसवंतसिंह, आदि मोदी को पीएम-पद तक कदापी नहीपहुचने देंगे*


* दोस्त , अगर केवल मोदी की बात की जाए तो वो भी राष्ट्रीय स्तर के नेता नहीं है | 
उनकी पार्टी राष्ट्रीय जरुर है पर पार्टी में उनका रूतबा कम है |
आपकी बात सही है की उनको प्रधान मंत्री के रूप में पेश करने के लिए उनकी पार्टी के कई नेता तैयार नहीं होंगे |
*



> क्या ये सच है की गुजरात के सभी गाँव में बिजली पहुँच चुकी है और वहां सबसे कम बिजली जाती है ? ऐसा मैंने सुना है , क्या कोई सदस्य कन्फर्म करेगा ? मैंने ये भी सुना है की अहमदाबाद में बड़े बड़े शो रूम तक में जेनरेटर नहीं खरीदा जाता क्योंकि वहां बिजली नाम मात्र के लिए ही जाती है , हमारे हरियाणा और दिल्ली में तो बिजली का बहुत बुरा हाल है , गुजरात इस मामले में तो बहुत से राज्यों से आगे दिखाई पड़ता है , कृपया कोई प्रबुद्ध सदस्य हमें इस बारे में पूरी जानकारी दें


*गुजरात का विकास का कारण वहाँ पर पेट्रोल संसाधन का पाया जाना और स्वतंत्रता के पूर्व से ही औधोगिक रूप से विकसित होना है |
वहाँ चाहे कोई मुख्यमंत्री बने , विकास के मामले में वो आगे बना रहेगा |
इसे आप कतई न समझें की किसी खास मुख्यमंत्री ने इसका तीव्र विकास कर दिया है |
कई विद्युत परियोजना पुराने समय से ही कार्य कर रही हैं |*

----------


## anoop_address

[QUOTE=MASTRAAM;544226]*१. साफ़ सुथरी छवि का होना (भ्रष्टाचार आदि के मामले में )
२. साम्प्रदायिक कट्टरता का न होना 
३. शिक्षित 
४. जनता के हर वर्ग द्वारा पसंद किया जाना* 


तो आपके अनुसार बिहार में गुजरात के मुकाबले कम भ्रष्टाचार है वहा के लोग गुजरात से ज्यादा से ज्यादा शिक्षित है जहा तक सभी वर्ग के लोगो की बात आपने कही है तो दलित वर्ग के बारे में आप क्या कहेंगे ऐसा प्रतीत होता है की आप अपनी बात मनवाने हेतु आधारहीन बातों का सहारा ले रहे हैं

----------


## anoop_address

> *१. साफ़ सुथरी छवि का होना (भ्रष्टाचार आदि के मामले में )
> २. साम्प्रदायिक कट्टरता का न होना 
> ३. शिक्षित 
> ४. जनता के हर वर्ग द्वारा पसंद किया जाना* 
> 
> 
> * दोस्त , अगर केवल मोदी की बात की जाए तो वो भी राष्ट्रीय स्तर के नेता नहीं है | 
> उनकी पार्टी राष्ट्रीय जरुर है पर पार्टी में उनका रूतबा कम है |
> आपकी बात सही है की उनको प्रधान मंत्री के रूप में पेश करने के लिए उनकी पार्टी के कई नेता तैयार नहीं होंगे |
> ...


देखिये मित्र यहाँ पर जितने भी लोग आ रहे है वे एक स्वस्थ चर्चा चाहते है हम लोग भी गुजरात के या नरेन्द्र मोदी के प्रशंसक नहीं हैं हम नीतिस कुमार के विरोधी भी नहीं हैं
अगर गुजरात के विकास का कारण पेट्रोल तो वही सही और अगर विकास मुख्यमंत्री के द्वारा हुआ है तो  वह भी अच्छी बात है वहा की अत्यंत महत्वाकांक्षी विद्युत् परियोजना के विषय में मै आप को पूर्व में ही अवगत करा  चूका हूँ 

 मै व्यक्तिगत रूप से नितीश कुमार का सम्मान करता हूँ  उन्होंने जो विकास कार्य किया है वह अत्यंत प्रशंसा के काबिल है

----------


## yogiraj_1984

*दोस्तों इसमें कोई संसय नहीं की हमारे भारत के अगले प्रधानमंत्री श्री नरेंद्र मोदी ही होंगे 
दूसरी बात की कुछ लोग ये बोल रहे हैं की गुजरात में पहले से ही संसाधन होने के कारन विकाश हो रहा है 
तो दोस्तों संसाधन की कमी कहीं नहीं है बस उनका सही प्रकार से उपयोग होना चाहिय 
जैसे आंध्र प्रदेश अन्नपूर्णा धरती ,पर गरीबी यहाँ भी है ,महारास्ट्र में भी उद्योग की कोई कमी नहीं है पर विकास नहीं है कोंग्रेस के नेताओ को छोरकर 
वसे तो आपकी अपनी सोच , पर जरा सब जगह नजर घुमाइए , की एक अच्छा नेता क्या कर सकता है , बिहार आपके सामने है , बिहार की तस्वीर बदल 
रही है पहले वहां जाती ,धर्म ,की बात या लड़ाई होती थी , अब वहां विकाश हो रहा है 

जय हिंद जय भारत *

----------


## MASTRAAM

> तो आपके अनुसार बिहार में गुजरात के मुकाबले कम भ्रष्टाचार है वहा के लोग गुजरात से ज्यादा से ज्यादा शिक्षित है जहा तक सभी वर्ग के लोगो की बात आपने कही है तो दलित वर्ग के बारे में आप क्या कहेंगे ऐसा प्रतीत होता है की आप अपनी बात मनवाने हेतु आधारहीन बातों का सहारा ले रहे हैं


*दोस्त 
बात को समझा भी करें  |
मैंने गुजरात और बिहार में अंतर नहीं बताया है बल्कि नितीश कुमार और नरेंद्र मोदी के बीच के अंतर को बताया है |
आपने सवाल किया था की किस मायने में नितीश कुमार नरेंद्र मोदी से बेहतर है तो मैंने उसका जवाब दिया था |*

----------


## MASTRAAM

> *दोस्तों इसमें कोई संसय नहीं की हमारे भारत के अगले प्रधानमंत्री श्री नरेंद्र मोदी ही होंगे 
> दूसरी बात की कुछ लोग ये बोल रहे हैं की गुजरात में पहले से ही संसाधन होने के कारन विकाश हो रहा है 
> तो दोस्तों संसाधन की कमी कहीं नहीं है बस उनका सही प्रकार से उपयोग होना चाहिय 
> जैसे आंध्र प्रदेश अन्नपूर्णा धरती ,पर गरीबी यहाँ भी है ,महारास्ट्र में भी उद्योग की कोई कमी नहीं है पर विकास नहीं है कोंग्रेस के नेताओ को छोरकर 
> वसे तो आपकी अपनी सोच , पर जरा सब जगह नजर घुमाइए , की एक अच्छा नेता क्या कर सकता है , बिहार आपके सामने है , बिहार की तस्वीर बदल 
> रही है पहले वहां जाती ,धर्म ,की बात या लड़ाई होती थी , अब वहां विकाश हो रहा है 
> 
> जय हिंद जय भारत *


*बिलकुल शंशय है !!
नरेंद्र मोदी के प्रधानमन्त्री बनाने के लिए खुद पार्टी में कोई सहमति नहीं है |

शायद आपको पता नहीं है की बिहार में संशाधन वर्तमान में बिलकुल नहीं है फिर भी वो देश के तेजी से विकास करने वाले राज्यों में से एक है , अगर वहाँ पर भी खनिज, तेल, और औद्योगिक विकास पहले से हुआ रहता तो लालू प्रसाद , रामविलास भी अपनी डिंग हांकते फिरते |
आंध्र प्रदेश ,महाराष्ट्र , कर्नाटक , केरल ,गुजरात देश के विकसित राज्यों में शुमार है और इनके विकास के पीछे यहाँ पूर्व से औद्योगिक समाज और संसाधन बहुलता का होना है |*

----------


## devvrat

*आजादी के समय से लेकर पिच्छले २० वर्षो के इतिहास पर नजर डाले तो देश की राष्ट्रीय-राजनीति में यू.पी. व बिहार का जबरदस्त दबदबा था| खनिज संपदा के बल पर बिहार में उधोगो की कमी नही थी| बड़ी-बड़ी माइंस व कारखाने बिहार व प. बंगाल में बहुत थे लेकिन बिहार में तत्कालीन समय के दोरान भूमि सुधार क़ानून लागू नही किये गए| फलस्वरूप ग्रामीण जनता बड़े जमीदारो (आजादी से पूर्व स्थापित थे और उन्होंने आजादी के बाद कांग्रेस ज्वाईन कर ली थी और सत्ता में बने रहे) के हाथो ही शोषित होती रही जो खेतो में मजदूरी नही करना चाहते थे वे कल-कारखानो में शोषित होते रहे | नतीजा लाल-झंडा पनपा जो उन्हें वामपंथ से गुजारता हुआ नक्सलवाद तक ले गया| तत्कालीन बिहार से अलग हुए झाड़खंड से यह नक्सलवाद-माओवाद मध्यप्रदेश, उड़ीसा, आन्ध्रप्रदेश से होता हुआ कर्नाटक व महाराष्ट्र तक तो फेल चुका है| देश के बड़े खनन क्षेत्र इस इलाके में ही आते है|* 
*कांग्रस मनमोहन जी चिदंबरम जी आदि तो इस मामले में फेल हो चुके है| राष्ट्रीय सुरक्षा बालो के लिए तो यह समस्या खून बहाने वाली समस्या बन चुकी है| ऐसे ही चलता रहा तो यह समस्या राष्ट्र के लिए अति-घातक बन सकती है|* 
:skull:*आज किसी भी राष्ट्रिय नेता व राजनेतिक पार्टी के पास इस (नक्सलवाद-मावोवाद) समस्या का समाधान नही है|*

*क्या आप बता सकते है कि बिहार के नीतिस जी या गुजरात के मोदी जी यह राष्ट्रीय-समस्या जो तथा  प्राकृतिक साधनों का दोहन कर अनियंत्रित व असमान विकास करने और वहा के आदि-निवासी लोगो को कोई लाभ नही दिए बिना ही किये जाने से उत्पन होकर विकराल हो चुकी है इस नक्सलवाद-माओवाद की समस्या का समाधान कैसे करेंगे?*

----------


## navinc4u

> *हिन्दुस्थान के मीडिया ने अबतक मोदी का सिर्फ एक ही पक्ष प्रस्तुत किया है| 
> आर.एस.एस. का रुख अभी तक स्पष्ट नही है| विश्व हिन्दु परिषद् भी चुपी साधे हुए है| 
> ये दोनों बी.जे.पी की दशा व दिशा तय करने वाले घटक है इनके कार्यकर्ता ही "ग्रासरूट-लेवल" पर चुनाव के दोरान अहम् भूमिका निभाते है| अगर ये हिन्दु-वोटर्स को मोदी या बीजेपी के लिए प्रेरित नही करते है तो बीजेपी की सबसे अधिक सीटे ना आकर कांग्रेस व उसके घटक दलों  की सीटे आ जायेगी और ऐसे पी.एम. ना मोदी बनेगा और ना ही अडवानी और ना नीतिस| पी.एम. राहुल बन जाएगा या फिर उसकी मोम किसी नोकरशाह कठपूतली को पीएम बना देगी|*


*देखिये देवव्रत जी , देश में सरकार और खास कर केंद्र सरकार आम आदमी नहीं बल्की नौकरशाही तय करती है की उसका स्वार्थ किस के द्वारा सिद्ध हो रहा है यही बजह है संसद  नोट कांड में अमर सिंह और भाजपा के संसद तो जेल में है और जिसकी सरकार बची वो लोग मज़े कर रहे है 
हुआ यूँ की अंग्रेजो की दी गयी महान सेवाओ के बदले उन्होंने जवाहर लाल नेहरू को देश पर राज करने का गुरु मन्त्र दिया , जो था दलाल नौकरशाह और देशद्रोहीलालची लोगो का गठजोड़ 
इसी लिए नेहरू द्वारा कांग्रेस से धीरे धीरे देशभक्त लोगो को अलग कर उन राजे रजवाडो और नौकरशाह को सत्ता में लाने का काम किया जो पहले अंग्रेजो की जी हुजारी करते थे चाहे वो जयपुर की गायत्री देवी हो या फिर कश्मीर में शेख अब्दुल्ला 
मन्त्र ये था जनता को गरीब रक्खो ( समाजबाद के नाम पर ) जिस से वो रोजी रोटी के ऊपर न सोच सके , उद्योगपतियों और व्यापरियों पर इतने नियम कानून कायदे लगाओ की वो सरकारी बाबुओ को रिश्वत देने को बाध्य हो जाये 
सरकारी बाबु खुश था उसे भरपूर रिश्वत मिल रही थी कोटा और परमिट के नाम पर / दलाल खुश था उसे कमीशन मिल रहा था कोटा और परमिट दिलाने के नाम पर / छुटभैया नेता खुश था उसे और उसके चमचो को सरकारी परमिट से कम दाम पर सामान मिल रहा था जिसे फिर से बाज़ार में बेचा जा रहा कालाबाजारी के द्वारा और व्यापारी भी खुश था क्योकी आखिर कार उसे कम दाम पर सामान मिल रहा था 
बस परेशान था तो किसान जो मेहनत कर अनाज उपजता था और उसे औने पौने भाव बेचना पड़ता था मजदूर और बेचारा आम आदमी क्योकी हर दलाल का कमीशन उसकी जेब से ही जाता था 
जब इस से छुटकारा मिला तो देश ने तो तरक्की की लेकिन दलाल और सरकारी बाबु परेशान हो गया क्योकी उसे अब टेलीफोन लगाने में मिलाने बाली रिश्वत ख़त्म हो गयी / शक्कर और सीमेंट का कोटा देने में मिलाने वाली रिश्वत ख़त्म हो गयी और तो और गैस का परमिट देने में और बाद में किल्लत देखा कर दलाल की जेब भरने का भी अवसर ख़त्म हो गया 
इस लिए कांग्रेस ने सरकारी बाबुओ और दलालों को आश्वाशन दिया कांग्रेस पुराने दिन बापस लायेगी और सरकारी बाबु की मेहरबानी कांग्रेस दो बार से चुन कर आ रही है और हर संभव कोशिश कर रही है देश फिर उस दौर में पहुंचे जब टेलीफोन लगाने के लिए पांच साल इन्तजार करना पड़ता था और फिर एस दी ओ साहब को दछिना चढ़ानी पड़ती थी की फ़ोन की लाइन घर तक जाए 
और जब स्कूटर भी अमीर आदमी ही रख सकता था*

----------


## Jayeshh

> *१. साफ़ सुथरी छवि का होना (भ्रष्टाचार आदि के मामले में )
> २. साम्प्रदायिक कट्टरता का न होना 
> ३. शिक्षित 
> ४. जनता के हर वर्ग द्वारा पसंद किया जाना* 
> 
> 
> * दोस्त , अगर केवल मोदी की बात की जाए तो वो भी राष्ट्रीय स्तर के नेता नहीं है | 
> उनकी पार्टी राष्ट्रीय जरुर है पर पार्टी में उनका रूतबा कम है |
> आपकी बात सही है की उनको प्रधान मंत्री के रूप में पेश करने के लिए उनकी पार्टी के कई नेता तैयार नहीं होंगे |
> ...



भारत के सभी राज्यों की तुलना में गुजरात का विजदर जो है वो सबसे ज्यादा है, आप कहीं से भी इसके बारे में माहिती ले सकते हो. यहाँ बिजली भी व्यावसायिक दर से प्राप्त है, गुजरात में जो बिजली प्राप्त है वोह नरेन्द्र मोदी की कृपा से नहीं है ये बात ध्यान में रहें.

----------


## devvrat

> देखिये देवव्रत जी , देश में सरकार और खास कर केंद्र सरकार आम आदमी नहीं बल्की नौकरशाही तय करती है की उसका स्वार्थ किस के द्वारा सिद्ध हो रहा है यही बजह है संसद  नोट कांड में में अमर सिंह और भाजपा के संसद तो जेल में है और जिसकी सरकार बची वो लोग मज़े कर रहे है हुआ यूँ की अंग्रेजो की दी गयी महान सेवाओ के बदले उन्होंने जवाहर लाल नेहरू को देश पर राज करने का गुरु मन्त्र दिया, जो था दलाल नौकरशाह और देशद्रोहीलालची लोगो का गठजोड़ इसी लिए नेहरू द्वारा कांग्रेस से धीरे धीरे देशभक्त लोगो को अलग कर उन राजे रजवाडो और नौकरशाह को सत्ता में लाने का काम किया जो पहले अंग्रेजो की जी हुजारी करते थे चाहे वो जयपुर की गायत्री देवी हो या फिर कश्मीर में शेख अब्दुल्ला मन्त्र ये था जनता को गरीब रक्खो (समाजबाद के नाम पर) जिस से वो रोजी रोटी के ऊपर न सोच सके , उद्योगपतियों और व्यापरियों पर इतने नियम कानून कायदे लगाओ की वो सरकारी बाबुओ को रिश्वत देने को बाध्य हो जाये सरकारी बाबु खुश था उसे भरपूर रिश्वत मिल रही थी कोटा और परमिट के नाम पर/दलाल खुश था उसे कमीशन मिल रहा था कोटा और परमिट दिलाने के नाम पर/छुटभैया नेता खुश था उसे और उसके चमचो को सरकारी परमिट से कम दाम पर सामान मिल रहा था जिसे फिर से बाज़ार में बेचा जा रहा कालाबाजारी के द्वारा और व्यापारी भी खुश था क्योकी आखिर कार उसे कम दाम पर सामान मिल रहा था बस परेशान था तो किसान जो मेहनत कर अनाज उपजता था और उसे औने पौने भाव बेचना पड़ता था मजदूर और बेचारा आम आदमी क्योकी हर दलाल का कमीशन उसकी जेब से ही जाता था जब इस से छुटकारा मिला तो देश ने तो तरक्की की लेकिन दलाल और सरकारी बाबु परेशान हो गया क्योकी उसे अब टेलीफोन लगाने में मिलाने बाली रिश्वत ख़त्म हो गयी/शक्कर और सीमेंट का कोटा देने में मिलाने वाली रिश्वत ख़त्म हो गयी और तो और गैस का परमिट देने में और बाद में किल्लत देखा कर दलाल की जेब भरने का भी अवसर ख़त्म हो गया इस लिए कांग्रेस ने सरकारी बाबुओ और दलालों को आश्वाशन दिया कांग्रेस पुराने दिन बापस लायेगी और सरकारी बाबु की मेहरबानी कांग्रेस दो बार से चुन कर आ रही है और हर संभव कोशिश कर रही है देश फिर उस दौर में पहुंचे जब टेलीफोन लगाने के लिए पांच साल इन्तजार करना पड़ता था और फिर एस दी ओ साहब को दछिना चढ़ानी पड़ती थी की फ़ोन की लाइन घर तक जाए और जब स्कूटर भी अमीर आदमी ही रख सकता था|


*आपकी बात बड़ी ला जवाब है पढ़ कर मजा जा गया|
:girl:
सरकारी बाबुओ(कर्मचारियों व अधिकारियों) पर जो आरोप आपने लगाया है वह समझ में नही आया| में किसान समुदाय से हूँ लेकिन चुनावों की राजनीति को भालीभाती समझता हूँ| चुनाव में वोट देने का अधिकार केवल सरकारी बाबूओ को ही नही होता बल्की राजस्थान में तो मेने देखा है कि सरकारी बाबू तो चुनावों के दोरान सरकार की चुनाव डियूटी में ही लगे रहते है इस कारण कुल १०-२०%  सरकारी-बाबू ही चुनाव डियूटी से मुक्त होने के कारण मतदान में हिस्सा ले पाते है| डियूटी मेंलगे बाबू तो पोस्टल-बेलट भी इसु नही करा पाते| 
हाँ ! यह सत्य है चुनाव पश्चात ये सरकारी बाबू मंत्रियो की चापलूसी करके या अपने किसी प्रभाव का उपयोग करके रिश्वत कमिसन आदि की कमायी वाले स्थान पर लगाने की फिराक में रहते है और वे और अपने क्षणिक फायेदे के लिए उच्चे राजनेतिक पदों पर आसीन मंत्रियो व नेताओं को लाभ के रास्ते भी सुझा देते है| 
अथार्त भ्रष्टाचार की ताली दोनों हाथो से ही नही कई हाथो से बजती है इसमें व्यापारियों व आम जनता का योगदान भी कम नही है सभी को एक दुसरे से अधिक लाभ कमाने की पड़ी है चाहे तरिका केसा है हो| महनत की खाने वाले तो अब मजबूर ही मिलेंगे हराम का मोका मिलना चाहिए सब घात लगाए बैठे है|*

----------


## sonie

सवाल एक है... अगले चुनाव में हम किसे वोट देना चाहेंगे... क्या ओपसन हैं हमारे पास...

१. कांग्रेस

२. बी. जे. पी.

३. आपके इलाके में जो खड़ा हो रहा है... अगर आपकी जाति, धर्म का हो.. आपका पहचान का हो वगैरह वगैरह (चाहे कैसा भी कमीना क्यों न हो)

४. किसी क्षेत्रीय पार्टी का हो जहाँ के आप वासी हैं... 

आज के परिप्रेक्ष्य में मैं अपनी बात कहना चाहूंगी... कांग्रेस और उसके मंत्रियों की साख आज जीरो है... पिछले ६५ वर्षों में सिर्फ नेताओं का विकास हुआ है... खास कर कांग्रेसी या कांग्रेस की समर्थक नेताओं का... सम्प्रदाइक्ता  और जातिवाद को कांग्रेस ने जितना बढ़ावा दिया है किसी और ने नहीं - सी.बी.आई. सरकार के हाथ में एक अलसेसियन कुत्ता है... जब चाहे जिस पर छोड़ देते हैं... पुलिस भी इतनी भर्स्ट हो चुकी है इन भ्रस्त नेताओं के हाथ की कठपुतली बन कर की इनके नाम से भी सिहरन होती है... पॉइंट ३ और ४ भ्रस्टाचार को बढ़ावा ही देगा 

नरेंद्र मोदी चाहे पी. एम्.  बने या न बने पार्टी में उसकी मौजूदगी भी एक शस्त्र होगा चुस्त दुरुस्त शाषण का...  गारंटी कुछ भी नहीं पर आशान्वित जरुर हूँ...

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by devvrat


आपकी बात बड़ी ला जवाब है पढ़ कर मजा जा गया|
सरकारी बाबुओ(कर्मचारियों व अधिकारियों) पर जो आरोप आपने लगाया है वह समझ में नही आया| में किसान समुदाय से हूँ लेकिन चुनावों की राजनीति को भालीभाती समझता हूँ| चुनाव में वोट देने का अधिकार केवल सरकारी बाबूओ को ही नही होता बल्की राजस्थान में तो मेने देखा है कि सरकारी बाबू तो चुनावों के दोरान सरकार की चुनाव डियूटी में ही लगे रहते है इस कारण कुल १०-२०%  सरकारी-बाबू ही चुनाव डियूटी से मुक्त होने के कारण मतदान में हिस्सा ले पाते है| डियूटी मेंलगे बाबू तो पोस्टल-बेलट भी इसु नही करा पाते| 
हाँ ! यह सत्य है चुनाव पश्चात ये सरकारी बाबू मंत्रियो की चापलूसी करके या अपने किसी प्रभाव का उपयोग करके रिश्वत कमिसन आदि की कमायी वाले स्थान पर लगाने की फिराक में रहते है और वे और अपने क्षणिक फायेदे के लिए उच्चे राजनेतिक पदों पर आसीन मंत्रियो व नेताओं को लाभ के रास्ते भी सुझा देते है| 
अथार्त भ्रष्टाचार की ताली दोनों हाथो से ही नही कई हाथो से बजती है इसमें व्यापारियों व आम जनता का योगदान भी कम नही है सभी को एक दुसरे से अधिक लाभ कमाने की पड़ी है चाहे तरिका केसा है हो| महनत की खाने वाले तो अब मजबूर ही मिलेंगे हराम का मोका मिलना चाहिए सब घात लगाए बैठे है| 


सरकारी बाबु दो तरह से मदद करता है एक तो स्थानीय नेता ( दलाल कहना ज्यादा उपयुक्त होगा ) की मदद करके जो वोटिंग बाले दिन जम के फर्जी वोटीग करते है दूसरा इमानदार नेता को परेशान करके
वोट गिनने में होने वाले फर्जी वाडे तो सब को पता है  
अन्य तरीके तो बहुत आम है एक किस्सा बताता हूँ दिल्ली में भाजपा की सरकार थी और प्याज के भाव बढ़ गये , सरकार ने नेफेड के द्वारा प्याज आयत करने की कोशिश की लेकिन प्याज बंदरगाह पर पड़ा सड़ गया लेकिन नेफेड के अधिकारियो ने पुरे एक महीने प्याज नहीं उठाया , सरकार गिर गयी 
आज उस से ज्यादा दाम होने के बावजूद सरकार नहीं गिर रही क्या बात है 
बाबा रामदेव का किस्सा तो हाल का है गुप्तचर संस्थाए बजाय अतंकवादियो की तलास करने के जो लगातार बम विस्फोट कर रहे है बल कृष्ण की तथाकथित फर्जी डिग्री में ज्यादा रुची ले रही है*

----------


## devvrat

> ३. आपके इलाके में जो खड़ा हो रहा है... अगर आपकी जाति, धर्म का हो.. आपका पहचान का हो वगैरह वगैरह (चाहे कैसा भी कमीना क्यों न हो) ४. किसी क्षेत्रीय पार्टी का हो जहाँ के आप वासी हैं...


*भारतीय ग्रामीण जनता के वोटो को ये दोनों बिंदु ही सबसे अधिक प्रभावित करते है इसी आधार पर सबसे अधिक वोट डालते भी है और बटते भी है क्योकि गाँव का साधन-विहीन, शिक्षा-विहीन आदमी ऐसे प्रत्यासी को ही अधिक "लाईक" करता है जिसे वह अपने अधिक नजदीक समझता है| क्योकि वह जानता है कि उसकी पहुच उस तक ही आसान रहेगी अधिक शिक्षित व बुद्धिजीवी उसे ह्येय (निम्नस्तर का) समझता है उच्चे पद पर जाने के बाद उसका अहंकार अनपढ़ ग्रामीणों को और कटोचता है| 
ऐसे में आप चाहे कि भारतवर्ष में जाति के नाम पर वोट नही डाले जायेंगे तो यह आपका सपना ही रहेगा; हकीकत नही| 
इसलिए चाहे कांग्रेस हो या बीजेपी या कोई क्षेत्रीय पार्टी; चुनाव जितने के लिए उसे अपने प्रत्यासी का चुनाव करने उसके जाति व सम्प्रदाय का ख़याल रखना ही पडेगा अन्यता पासा पलट जाएगा| 
शिक्षा, योग्यता, सोनिया, राहुल, मोदी, नीतिस, अडवानी, कांग्रेस, बीजेपी सब के सब धरे रह जायेंगे| 
प्रत्यासी वही जित कर आयेगा जिसे वोटर चाहेंगे वो भी उक्त जाति सम्प्रदाय क्षेत्रीय मुद्दों के आधार पर   
*

----------


## devvrat

> *सरकारी बाबु दो तरह से मदद करता है एक तो स्थानीय नेता ( दलाल कहना ज्यादा उपयुक्त होगा ) की मदद करके जो वोटिंग बाले दिन जम के फर्जी वोटीग करते है दूसरा इमानदार नेता को परेशान करके
> वोट गिनने में होने वाले फर्जी वाडे तो सब को पता है  
> अन्य तरीके तो बहुत आम है एक किस्सा बताता हूँ दिल्ली में भाजपा की सरकार थी और प्याज के भाव बढ़ गये , सरकार ने नेफेड के द्वारा प्याज आयत करने की कोशिश की लेकिन प्याज बंदरगाह पर पड़ा सड़ गया लेकिन नेफेड के अधिकारियो ने पुरे एक महीने प्याज नहीं उठाया , सरकार गिर गयी 
> आज उस से ज्यादा दाम होने के बावजूद सरकार नहीं गिर रही क्या बात है 
> बाबा रामदेव का किस्सा तो हाल का है गुप्तचर संस्थाए बजाय अतंकवादियो की तलास करने के जो लगातार बम विस्फोट कर रहे है बल कृष्ण की तथाकथित फर्जी डिग्री में ज्यादा रुची ले रही है*


*नोकर को वही करना पड़ता है जो उसका मालिक (तत्कालीन सरकार) चाहता है| तत्कालीन सरकार जिसके अधीन ये बाबू (सरकारी-अधिकारी-कर्मचारी) कार्यरत होते है उनको उसके अनुसार ही काम करना पड़ता है यह उनकी मजबूरी होती है अन्यथा कोई भी बहाना बना कर उनका तबादला ऐसे रिमोट एरिया में किया जाता है जहा ना* 
*तो उनके बच्चो को पढ़ाने के लिए स्कूल होता है और ना ही इलाज के लिए चिकित्सालय, परिवार को साथ नही ले जाए तो महने में दो-तीन बार घर आने के लिए खर्चा भी उसी वेतन से करना पड़ता है जो ग्रामीण क्षेत्र में जाने से कम और हो जाता है| एक घर के दो घर हो जाते है यदि घर में वृद्ध माँ-बाप भी है तो ये बाबू (सरकारी-अधिकारी-कर्मचारी) इमोसनल ब्लेक-मेल हो जाते है ऐसे में इन्हें भ्रष्टाचार में शामिल होकर अपने मालिक(तत्कालीन-सरकार) की मर्जी के अनुसार काम करने में अधिक सहज लगना स्वाभाविक है|* 
*ये व्यवस्था की खामी है इस सुधार के लिए सरकारी नियमो व उनकी प्रक्रिया में बहुत से सुधारों की जरुरत है इसे कोई भी सरकार नही सुधारना चाहती है क्योकि इसी से उसकी मनमर्जी चल सकती है|*

----------


## anoop_address

> *बिलकुल शंशय है !!
> नरेंद्र मोदी के प्रधानमन्त्री बनाने के लिए खुद पार्टी में कोई सहमति नहीं है |
> 
> शायद आपको पता नहीं है की बिहार में संशाधन वर्तमान में बिलकुल नहीं है फिर भी वो देश के तेजी से विकास करने वाले राज्यों में से एक है , अगर वहाँ पर भी खनिज, तेल, और औद्योगिक विकास पहले से हुआ रहता तो लालू प्रसाद , रामविलास भी अपनी डिंग हांकते फिरते |
> आंध्र प्रदेश ,महाराष्ट्र , कर्नाटक , केरल ,गुजरात देश के विकसित राज्यों में शुमार है और इनके विकास के पीछे यहाँ पूर्व से औद्योगिक समाज और संसाधन बहुलता का होना है |*


देव्रत जी बिलकुल सही कहा आपने मस्तराम जी अपनी कही हुई बात नहीं समझ पा रहे है

----------


## MASTRAAM

> देव्रत जी बिलकुल सही कहा आपने मस्तराम जी अपनी कही हुई बात नहीं समझ पा रहे है


*क्या आप मेरी बात समझ पा रहें हैं ?*

----------


## anoop_address

> *क्या आप मेरी बात समझ पा रहें हैं ?*


नहीं बिलकुल नहीं

----------


## MASTRAAM

> *क्या आप बता सकते है कि बिहार के नीतिस जी या गुजरात के मोदी जी यह राष्ट्रीय-समस्या जो तथा  प्राकृतिक साधनों का दोहन कर अनियंत्रित व असमान विकास करने और वहा के आदि-निवासी लोगो को कोई लाभ नही दिए बिना ही किये जाने से उत्पन होकर विकराल हो चुकी है इस नक्सलवाद-माओवाद की समस्या का समाधान कैसे करेंगे?*


*दोस्त 
आप नक्सलवाद और वामपंथ पर एक सूत्र बनाएँ जिसमे मै आपको इस समस्या का समाधान भी बताउंगा |
इस सूत्र का विषय कुछ और है इसलिए यदि यहाँ समाधान बताता हूँ तो कोई नियामक " विषय से हटकर की गयी प्रविष्टि " कहकर सूत्र बंद कर देंगें |*:rofl:

----------


## MASTRAAM

> सवाल एक है... अगले चुनाव में हम किसे वोट देना चाहेंगे... क्या ओपसन हैं हमारे पास...
> 
> १. कांग्रेस
> 
> २. बी. जे. पी.
> 
> ३. आपके इलाके में जो खड़ा हो रहा है... अगर आपकी जाति, धर्म का हो.. आपका पहचान का हो वगैरह वगैरह (चाहे कैसा भी कमीना क्यों न हो)
> 
> ४. किसी क्षेत्रीय पार्टी का हो जहाँ के आप वासी हैं... 
> ...


बात तो सही है पर सवाल ये है की अभी भारत का लोकतंत्र संक्रमण काल से गुजर रहा है और गठबंधन और क्षत्रिय पार्टियां तब तक हावी रहेगी जब तक विकास नहीं हो जाता |
वर्तमान में कोई भी एक पार्टी बिना गठबंधन के सरकार बनाने के काबिल नहीं है |
बीजेपी को कहीं न कहीं इन पार्टियों का सहारा लेना ही होगा ...और साथ में उनके विचारों के समर्थन का भी |

----------


## devvrat

> दोस्त आप नक्सलवाद और वामपंथ पर एक सूत्र बनाएँ जिसमे मै आपको इस समस्या का समाधान भी बताउंगा |इस सूत्र का विषय कुछ और है इसलिए यदि यहाँ समाधान बताता हूँ तो कोई नियामक " विषय से हटकर की गयी प्रविष्टि " कहकर सूत्र बंद कर देंगें|


इस प्रकार की गंभीर राष्ट्रीय समस्याओ का समाधान आपके बताने और मेरे जानने से नही हो सकता मित्र ...
*अफसोस इस बात का हैकि गत दस वर्षो में ये समस्या दिन-पर-दिन गंभीर हुई है और किसी भी राष्ट्रीय व क्षेत्रीय राजनेतिक पार्टी ने इसके समाधान के लिए कोई चर्चा तक नही क़ी गई| बस चिदम्बरम जी (या जो भी केन्द्रीय गृह मंत्री रहे वो) एक बयान सुरक्षा-बलो के जवानो के बलिदान होने पर देकर संतुष्ट हो जाते है| सभी दलों को सत्ता व शीर्ष नेताओं को प्रधानमंत्री बनने क़ी चिंता है और दलगत चापलूसों को आपने अपने दलों को सत्ता में आने के साथ-साथ अपना अपना प्रधानमंत्री बनाने क़ी चिंता सताए जा रही है| 
ऐसे में जरुरत व्यवस्था में सुधार क़ी है| 
चाहे प्रधानमंत्री कोई भी बने पर देश में कोई इस प्रकार क़ी गंभीर समस्याए भविष्य में उत्पन ना हो और जो समस्याए है,उनका समाधान समय रहते हो उन्हें सत्ता में बने रहने या फिर से आने का साधन बनाकर टाले जाने क़ी गुंजायस ना हो| हम इस प्रकार के मुद्दों को उठाएंगे तब ही तो जनता का ध्यान इस और आकर्षित हो पायेगा आज मीडिया को तो इन्ही बड़ी राजनेतिक पार्टियों के द्वारा हाईजेक किया जा चुका है| 
*

----------


## mangaldev

*
:salut:नरेन्द्र मोदी बनाम मुसलमान:salut:
**अभी देश के एक प्रख्यात टी.बी. चैनल ने एक जनमत-सर्वेक्षण किया, जिसमें कई बाते सामने आई। पहली बात तो यह कि केन्द्र में बैठी यू.पी.ए. सरकार की स्वीकार्यता काफी कम हो चुकी है। घोटालों-दर-घोटालों और सुरक्षा की तरह बढ़ती मंहगाई के चलते यह स्वाभाविक ही है। दूसरा महत्वपूर्ण निष्कर्ष उक्त जनमत सर्वेक्षण का यह था कि प्रधानमंत्री पद के लिए देश के 42 प्रतिशत लोगों की पसन्द गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री नरेन्द्र मोदी है। नरेन्द्र मोदी की उपलब्धियों को देखते हुए यह बात भी स्वाभाविक ही कही जाएगी। लेकिन इसमें महत्वपूर्ण तथ्य यह कि इस देश के तीस प्रतिशत मुसलमान भी नरेन्द्र मोदी को बतौर प्रधानमंत्री देखना चाहते है।
*
*
यह बात निःसन्देह बहुत से लोगों के लिए अप्रत्याशित एवं आश्चर्यजनक हो सकती है। क्योकि 2002 के गुजरात दंगों के समय से ही नरेन्द्र मोदी को मुसलमानों का हत्यारा या-यों कहां जावे कि बतौर शत्रु प्रचारित किया जाता है। स्थिति यह होती है कि एक मुख्यमंत्री बतौर जैसे ही नरेन्द्र मोदी के उपलब्धियों की चर्चा कही से शुरू होती है, वैसे ही इस देश के तथाकथित धर्म-निरपेक्ष कहे जाने वाले लोग नरेन्द्र मोदी की उपलब्धियों की ढंकने के लिए उन्हे मुसलमानों को बतौर संघारक चिल्लाने लगते है। स्थिति तो यहां तक हुई कि जब अन्ना हजारे ने गुजरात के विकास के संदर्भ में नरेन्द्र मोदी की प्रशंसा कर दी, तो यही तथाकथित धर्मनिरपेक्ष उनके ऊपर कुछ इस अंदाज मंे हमला कर बैठे कि जैसे उन्होेने कोई बड़ा अपराध कर दिया हो। देववंद दारूल-उलूम यूनिवर्सिटी के कुलपति गुलाम मो. वास्तनवी को तो नरेन्द्र मोदी की तारीफ करने के चलते अपनी कुलपति की कुर्सी भी गॅवानी पड़ी।
यह सब बाते तो इस देश की वोट राजनीति के चलते अपनी जगह पर है। क्योकि ऐसेे तत्वों को यह लगता है कि इस तरह से वह नरेन्द्र मोदी को मुस्लिमों का शत्रु बताकर मुसलमानों को सिर्फ नरेन्द्र मोदी से ही नही देश का प्रमुख विपक्षी पार्टी भाजपा से भी दूर रख सकेेगें। और इस तरह से देश के मतदाताओं के 15 प्रतिशत मुसलमानों को वोट बैंक बतौर अपने साथ रख सकेगें। लेकिन उपरोक्त जनमत-सर्वेक्षण से यह पता चलता है कि देश के तथाकथित धर्मनिरपेक्षतावा  ियों की जो सोच हो, स्वतः मुसलमानों के ठेकेदारों का जो कहना हो, पर आम मुसलमानों के एक बड़ें वर्ग की सोच ऐसी नही है। क्योकि यदि तीस प्रतिशत मुस्लिम मतदाता नरेन्द्र मोदी के पक्षधर है, तो इसके बड़ें मायने है। बड़ें मायने इसलिए कि स्वतः भाजपा के पक्ष में भी कभी 5 से लेकर 10 प्रतिशत से ज्यादा मुसलमान कभी नही रहे। यहां तक कि उदार छबि वाले और निहायत लोकप्रिय अटल बिहारी बाजपेयी को भी शायद ही इतने बड़े प्रतिशत में मुस्लिम मतदाताओं का कभी समर्थन मिला हो।
ऐसी स्थिति में यदि मुसलमानों के घोर-शत्रु प्रचारित करने किए जाने वाले नरेन्द्र मोदी को यदि तीस प्रतिशत मुस्लिम मतदाताओं का समर्थन है, तो इसका बड़ें मायने है।एक बड़ा निहितार्थ तो यह है कि अब मुस्लिम मतदाता का मानस बदल रहा है। अब वह मुल्ला-मौलबियों एवं कट्टरपंथियों के इशारे पर चलने को तैयार नही है। अब वह कृतित्व के आधार पर अपना फैसला करना चाहता है। ऐसा हो भी क्यो न? आखिर में जब सच्चर कमेटी की रिपोर्ट यह कहती है, पूरे देश की तुलना में गुजरात का मुसलमान सबसे अधिक बेहतर स्थिति में है, तो इसका मतलब स्पष्ट है कि दुष्प्रचार अपनी जगह पर है, पर एक बात तय है कि चाहे हिन्दू हो या मुसलमान या और कोई और भी समुदाय उनकी समस्याओं का एक मात्र समाधान ईमानदार एवं प्रतिबद्ध राजनैतिक नेतृत्व में ही है।, जिसके सबसे बड़ें प्रतिमान आज की स्थिति में नरेन्द्र मोदी है। यह बताना भी प्रासंगिक होगा कि दंगा-ग्रस्त गुजरात सन्2002 से सतत नरेन्द्र मोदी के नेतृत्व में एक शांति का टापू बनकर उभरा है।
ऐसी स्थिति में यह बेहतर होगा कि नरेन्द्र मोदी को अब गुजरात के फलक से बाहर लाया जावे, और गुजरात की तर्ज पर देश के विकास और समृद्धि का गुरूतर दायित्व उन्हे भाजपा की ओर से सौंपा जावें। निःसन्देह यदि भाजपा ने ऐसा निर्णय लिया तो भारतीय मतदाता इस निर्णय को एक सकारात्मक कदम के रूप में स्वागत करेगें।* 


> http://www.pravakta.com/archives/२८८५५

----------


## long

जी नहीं, ये बात पूरी तरह से सच नहीं है.
आज भी कई गाव में २४ घंटे बिजली नहीं मिल रही है.

मेरे गाँव की ही बात को करू तो बिजली का आना जाना शुरू ही रहता है 




> क्या ये सच है की गुजरात के सभी गाँव में बिजली पहुँच चुकी है और वहां सबसे कम बिजली जाती है ? ऐसा मैंने सुना है , क्या कोई सदस्य कन्फर्म करेगा ? मैंने ये भी सुना है की अहमदाबाद में बड़े बड़े शो रूम तक में जेनरेटर नहीं खरीदा जाता क्योंकि वहां बिजली नाम मात्र के लिए ही जाती है , हमारे हरियाणा और दिल्ली में तो बिजली का बहुत बुरा हाल है , गुजरात इस मामले में तो बहुत से राज्यों से आगे दिखाई पड़ता है , कृपया कोई प्रबुद्ध सदस्य हमें इस बारे में पूरी जानकारी दें

----------


## handsomealok

नरेन्द्र मोदी को अगला प्रधानमंत्री नहीं बनाना चाहिए , क्योंकि उनके अंदर वे सारे गुण नहीं है जो देश को चलाने के लिए चाहिए
इसलिए दोस्तों ऐसा प्रधानमंत्री चुनो जो देश को चलाये , न की खुद को

----------


## JAINAFZ

क्षमा  करे आलोक जी 
लेकिन देश को चलाने के लिए कोन - कोन से गुण चाहिए ?
अब तक जितने प्रधान मंत्री हुए है उनमे कोन सा विशेष गुण था ?
अब तक कोन सा प्रधान मंत्री हुआ है जिसने देश के अतिरिक्त अपना विकास  न किया हो ?


मुझे तो ऐसा लगता है आज के समय में इस देश को एक दृढ  इच्छा शक्ति वाले व्यक्ति की 
आवश्यकता है जो त्वरित & कठोर निर्णय लेने में सक्षम हो | ढुल - मुल रवैया हमेशा घातक सिद्ध हुआ है

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by devvrat


नोकर को वही करना पड़ता है जो उसका मालिक (तत्कालीन सरकार) चाहता है| तत्कालीन सरकार जिसके अधीन ये बाबू (सरकारी-अधिकारी-कर्मचारी) कार्यरत होते है उनको उसके अनुसार ही काम करना पड़ता है यह उनकी मजबूरी होती है अन्यथा कोई भी बहाना बना कर उनका तबादला ऐसे रिमोट एरिया में किया जाता है जहा ना 
तो उनके बच्चो को पढ़ाने के लिए स्कूल होता है और ना ही इलाज के लिए चिकित्सालय, परिवार को साथ नही ले जाए तो महने में दो-तीन बार घर आने के लिए खर्चा भी उसी वेतन से करना पड़ता है जो ग्रामीण क्षेत्र में जाने से कम और हो जाता है| एक घर के दो घर हो जाते है यदि घर में वृद्ध माँ-बाप भी है तो ये बाबू (सरकारी-अधिकारी-कर्मचारी) इमोसनल ब्लेक-मेल हो जाते है ऐसे में इन्हें भ्रष्टाचार में शामिल होकर अपने मालिक(तत्कालीन-सरकार) की मर्जी के अनुसार काम करने में अधिक सहज लगना स्वाभाविक है| 
ये व्यवस्था की खामी है इस सुधार के लिए सरकारी नियमो व उनकी प्रक्रिया में बहुत से सुधारों की जरुरत है इसे कोई भी सरकार नही सुधारना चाहती है क्योकि इसी से उसकी मनमर्जी चल सकती है| 


एसा नहीं है देवव्रत जी 
सरकारी नौकरी में जितनी जॉब सुरछा है और सुविधाए है और किसी प्राइवेट नौकरी या स्वयं  के रोजगार में नहीं है लेकिन एक तो सरकारी नौकरी सुबिधा भोगी हो गए है ( आये दिन की वेतन बढाओ की हड़ताल से साफ़ है ) और निक्कमे भी है अतः उनको वो सरकार चाहिए जो न केवल उनके निक्कमेपन को बर्दास्त करे बल्की भिन्न भिन्न प्रकार के कानून बना कर उनको रिश्वत लेने के मौके भी प्रदान करे 
आप किसी सरकारी नौकर से बात करे १०० में ९० को कांग्रेस ही पसंद होगी क्योकी वो ही पुराने दिन बापस लाने की बात करती है जब आप अपना घर की मरमत के लिए सीमेंट भी सरकारी बाबु की मेहरवानी से ले पाते थे*

----------


## navinc4u

> नरेन्द्र मोदी को अगला प्रधानमंत्री नहीं बनाना चाहिए , क्योंकि उनके अंदर वे सारे गुण नहीं है जो देश को चलाने के लिए चाहिए
> इसलिए दोस्तों ऐसा प्रधानमंत्री चुनो जो देश को चलाये , न की खुद को


*क्या आपको लगता है की प्रधानमंत्री होने के लिए नेहरू गाँधी खानदान का होना वांछित यौग्यता है नहीं तो राजीव गाँधी किस अतरिक्त योग्यता से प्रधानमंत्री बने और राहुल गाँधी को किस योग्यता के आधार पर प्रधानमंत्री पद का उम्मीदवार बताया जा रहा है*

----------


## devvrat

> एसा नहीं है देवव्रत जी 
> सरकारी नौकरी में जितनी जॉब सुरछा है और सुविधाए है और किसी प्राइवेट नौकरी या स्वयं  के रोजगार में नहीं है लेकिनएक तो सरकारी नौकरी सुबिधा भोगी हो गए है (आये दिन की वेतन बढाओ की हड़ताल से साफ़ है) और निक्कमे भी है अतः उनको वो सरकार चाहिए जो न केवल उनके निक्कमेपन को बर्दास्त करे बल्की भिन्न भिन्न प्रकार के कानून बना कर उनको रिश्वत लेने के मौके भी प्रदान करे|आप किसी सरकारी नौकर से बात करे १०० में ९० को कांग्रेस ही पसंद होगी क्योकी वो ही पुराने दिन बापस लाने की बात करती है जब आप अपना घर की मरमत के लिए सीमेंट भी सरकारी बाबु की मेहरवानी से ले पाते थे|


*लगता है आप पूर्वाग्रह से ग्रसित है| राजस्थान के तो सरकारी कर्मचारी गत दस वर्षो से कांग्रेस विरोधी है फिर भी कांग्रेस की सरकार राजस्थान में है| जहां तक भ्रष्टाचार का मामला है यह भ्रष्टाचार भारतवर्ष में एक ऐसा भीमकाय वट-वृक्ष का रूप ले चुका है अब उसकी जड़े निचे से ऊपर की और नही बल्की जटाए(जड़े) ऊपर से निचे उतर कर जमी में समाने लगी है और भ्रष्टाचार रूपी वृक्ष को लगातार मजबूत कर रही है| कोई भी राजनेतिक दल भ्रष्टाचार से अछूता नही है| 
इसलिए में व्यवस्था में सुधार की बात की है नेताओं पार्टियों अधिकारियों व सरकारी बाबुओ को गालिया देने भला-बुरा कहने या इनके साथ मार-पीट इत्यादि करने से भ्रष्टाचार मिटाना संभव नही है| 
अच्छा होगा कि आप वर्त्तमान में प्रचलित व्यवस्था में सुधार करने के तरीके सुझावे|
जिससे भ्रष्टाचार को नियंत्रित किया जा सके| *

----------


## devvrat

> नरेन्द्र मोदी को अगला प्रधानमंत्री नहीं बनाना चाहिए, क्योंकि उनके अंदर वे सारे गुण नहीं है जो देश को चलाने केलिए चाहिए, इसलिए दोस्तों ऐसा प्रधानमंत्री चुनो जो देश को चलाये, न की खुद को


प्रधानमंत्री कोई भी बन सकता है उसमें किसी भी प्रकार के विशेष गुण-योग्यता इत्यादि होने का प्रावधान भारतीय संविधान में भी नही है| उसे तो उसकी पार्टी चुनती है और पार्टी सांसदों के निर्धारित संख्या में जितने पर ही बहुमत में आती है| 
*वर्त्तमान भारतवर्ष में तो कांग्रेस-पार्टी ने एक ऐसे राजकीय सेवा-निवृत नोकरशाह को प्रधानमंत्री बना रखा है लोक-सभा के लिए सांसद भी निर्वाचित नही है वह राज्य-सभा से यानि पुरी तरह कांग्रेस पर नही बल्कि कांग्रेस-पार्टी अध्यक्ष सोनिया की महरबानी से प्रधानमंत्री पद पर आरूढ़ है|  
*

----------


## mangaldev

*प्रवक्ता.कॉम से श्रीसुरेश चिपलूनकर द्वारा प्रस्तुत लेख के अंश  
नरेन्द्र मोदी से निपटने के “दूसरे तरीके” ढूँढती  रही है कांग्रेस…

विगत तीन चुनावों से गुजरात में बड़ी ही मजबूती से जमे हुए भारत के सबसे सफ़ल मुख्यमंत्री नरेन्द्र मोदी को वहाँ से उखाड़ने के लिए कांग्रेसी हथकण्डों का कोई अन्त नज़र नहीं आ रहा। गुजरात के चुनावों में लगातार जनता द्वारा नकारे जाने के बावजूद कांग्रेसी चालबाजियों में कोई कमी नहीं आई है। याद नहीं पड़ता कि भारत के किसी भी मुख्यमंत्री के खिलाफ़ कांग्रेस ने इतनी साज़िशें रची हों… कुछ बानगियाँ देखिये -
1) जैसा कि सभी को याद है, 2002 के गुजरात दंगों के बाद नरेन्द्र मोदी के खिलाफ़ सतत एक विशिष्ट “घृणा अभियान” चलाया गया। मीडिया के पालतू कुत्तों को लगातार मोदी पर भौंकने के लिए छोड़ा गया।

2) तीस्ता सीतलवाड ने तो सुप्रीम कोर्ट में झूठे हलफ़नामों (Teesta Setalvad Fake Affidavits) की झड़ी ही लगा दी, रईस खान नामक अपने ही सहयोगी को धोखा दिया, प्रमुख गवाह ज़ोहरा को मुम्बई ले जाकर बन्धक बनाकर रखा, उससे कोरे कागज़ों पर दस्तखत करवाए गये… लेकिन सभी दाँव बेकार चले गये जब स्वयं सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने तीस्ता को लताड़ लगाते हुए फ़र्जी हलफ़नामे दायर करने के लिए उसी पर केस करने का निर्देश दे दिया।*

----------


## mangaldev

*प्रवक्ता.कॉम से श्रीसुरेश चिपलूनकर द्वारा प्रस्तुत लेख के अंश  
नरेन्द्र मोदी से निपटने के “दूसरे तरीके” ढूँढती  रही है कांग्रेस…3) 
नरेन्द्र मोदी को “राजनैतिक अछूत” बनाने की पूरी कोशिशे हुईं, आपको याद होगा कि किस तरह बिहार के चुनावों में सिर्फ़ एक बार मंच पर नीतीश कुमार और नरेन्द्र मोदी को हाथ मिलाते देखकर कांग्रेस-राजद और मीडिया के कुछ स्वयंभू पत्रकारों(?) को हिस्टीरिया के दौरे पड़ने लगे थे। इस घृणा अभियान के बावजूद नीतीश कुमार और भाजपा ने मिलकर बिहार में सरकार बना ही ली…

4) सोहराबुद्दीन एनकाउण्टर के मामला भी सभी को याद है। किस तरह से एक खूंखार अपराधी को पुलिस द्वारा एनकाउण्टर में मार दिये जाने को मीडिया-कांग्रेस और सेकुलरों(?) ने “मानवाधिकार” (Soharabuddin Encounter Case) का मामला बना दिया। अपराधी सिर्फ़ अपराधी होता है, लेकिन एक अपराधी को “मुस्लिम मज़लूम” बनाकर जिस तरह से पेश किया गया वह बेहद घृणित रहा। ये बात और है कि पिछले 5 वर्ष के आँकड़े उठाकर देखे जाएं तो उत्तरप्रदेश और महाराष्ट्र में सबसे अधिक “पुलिस एनकाउण्टर” हुए हैं, लेकिन चूंकि वहाँ भाजपा की सरकारें नहीं हैं इसलिए अपराधियों को “सताये हुए मुसलमान” बताने की कोशिश नहीं की गई। बहरहाल, नरेन्द्र मोदी को “बदनाम” करने में कांग्रेस और मीडिया सफ़ल रहे… (“बदनाम” अर्थात, उन तटस्थ और दुनिया से कटे हुए लोगों के बीच बदनाम, जो लोग मीडिया की ऊलजलूल बातों से प्रभावित हो जाते हैं), परन्तु अन्त-पन्त कांग्रेस का यह खेल भी बिगड़ गया और नरेन्द्र मोदी एक के बाद एक चुनाव जीतते ही जा रहे हैं।*

----------


## mangaldev

*प्रवक्ता.कॉम से श्रीसुरेश चिपलूनकर द्वारा प्रस्तुत लेख के अंश  
नरेन्द्र मोदी से निपटने के “दूसरे तरीके” ढूँढती  रही है कांग्रेस…5) 
हाल ही में कांग्रेस ने एक कोशिश और की, कि 2002 के दंगों के भूत को फ़िर से जिलाया जाए… इस कड़ी में संजीव भट्ट नामक पुलिस अधिकारी (जो कि कांग्रेसी नेताओं के नज़दीकी हैं और जिनके आपसी ईमेल से उनकी पोल खुल गई) के जरिये एक शपथ-पत्र दायर करके नरेन्द्र मोदी को घेरने की कोशिश की गई…। लेकिन मामला तीस्ता सीतलवाड की तरह फ़िर से उलट गया और संजीव भट्ट कोर्ट में झूठे साबित हो गये।
यह तो थे चन्द ऐसे मामले जहाँ बार-बार गुजरात में 2002 में हुए दंगों को “भुनाने”(?) की भद्दी कोशिशें हुई, क्योंकि कांग्रेस-मीडिया और वामपंथी सेकुलरों का ऐसा मानना है कि भारत के 60 साल के इतिहास में सिर्फ़ एक ही हिन्दू-मुस्लिम दंगा हुआ है और वह है गुजरात 2002। इससे पहले के सभी दंगों, एवं कांग्रेसी सरकारों के कालखण्ड में हुए मुरादाबाद-बरेली-मालेगाँव-भागलपुर-मुम्बई-भिवण्डी जैसे हजारों भीषण दंगों को “भुला दिया जाना” चाहिए।

खैर… अब जबकि कांग्रेस के सभी “धार्मिक और साम्प्रदायिक” दाँव उलटे पड़ चुके, तो अब कांग्रेस ने नरेन्द्र मोदी को अपदस्थ करने के लिए, “कर्नाटक में आजमाई हुई चाल” सोची है… जी हाँ सही समझे आप, लोकायुक्त-लोकायुक्त रिपोर्ट का कार्ड खेलकर नरेन्द्र मोदी को 2014 के आम चुनावों से पहले हटाने की साज़िशें शुरु हो गई हैं। फ़िलहाल देश में “ब्राण्ड अण्णा” की बदौलत भ्रष्टाचार के विरुद्ध माहौल बना हुआ है, इसी का फ़ायदा उठाकर कांग्रेसी राज्यपाल ने गुजरात में श्री मेहता को एकतरफ़ा निर्णय करके लोकायुक्त नियुक्त कर दिया। इस बात पर संसद की कार्रवाई कई बार ठप भी हुई, लेकिन कांग्रेस अड़ी हुई है कि यदि लोकायुक्त रहेंगे तो मेहता साहब ही।*

----------


## mangaldev

*प्रवक्ता.कॉम से श्रीसुरेश चिपलूनकर द्वारा प्रस्तुत लेख के अंश 
नरेन्द्र मोदी से निपटने के “दूसरे तरीके” ढूँढती रही है कांग्रेस…
पहले हम नियम-कानूनों, प्रक्रिया और परम्परा के बारे में जान लें, फ़िर मेहता साहब के बारे में बात करेंगे…। भारत एक संघ-राज्य है, जहाँ कोई सा भी महत्वपूर्ण प्रशासनिक निर्णय जिसमें राज्यों पर कोई प्रभाव पड़ता हो… वह निर्णय केन्द्र और राज्य सरकार की सहमति से ही हो सकता है। केन्द्र अपनी तरफ़ से कोई भी मनमाना निर्णय नहीं ले सकता, चाहे वह शिक्षा का मामला हो, पुलिस का मामला हो या किसी नियुक्ति का मामला हो। किसी भी राज्य में लोकायुक्त की नियुक्ति राज्य सरकार की सहमति से ही हो सकती है, जिसमें राज्य का मंत्रिमण्डल रिटायर्ड जजों का एक “पैनल” सुझाता है, जिसमें से एक जज को आपसी सहमति से लोकायुक्त चुना जाता है। (उदाहरण के तौर पर संतोष हेगड़े को कर्नाटक का लोकायुक्त बनवाने में आडवाणी जी की सहमति महत्वपूर्ण थी)।*

----------


## mangaldev

*प्रवक्ता.कॉम से श्रीसुरेश चिपलूनकर द्वारा प्रस्तुत लेख के अंश  
नरेन्द्र मोदी से निपटने के “दूसरे तरीके” ढूँढती  रही है कांग्रेस…

गुजरात के वर्तमान मामले में जो हुआ वह “आश्चर्यजनक” है -
1) विपक्ष और मुख्य न्यायाधीश ने “पैनल” की जगह सिर्फ़ एक नाम (यानी श्री मेहता का) ही भेजा, बाकी नामों पर विचार तक नहीं हुआ।
2) नरेन्द्र मोदी ने चार जजों के नाम भेजे थे, लेकिन राज्यपाल और नेता प्रतिपक्ष सिर्फ़ मेहता के नाम पर ही अड़े रहे, मामला लटका रहा और अब “अण्णा इफ़ेक्ट” का फ़ायदा उठाने के लिए राज्यपाल ने एकतरफ़ा निर्णय लेते हुए मेहता की नियुक्ति कर दी, जिसमें मुख्यमंत्री की सहमति नहीं थी।
3) नवनियुक्त लोकायुक्त श्री मेहता 1983 में जज बनने से पहले वरिष्ठ कांग्रेसी नेता केके वखारिया के असिस्टेंट हुआ करते थे, वखारिया जी गुजरात कांग्रेस के “लीगल सेल” के प्रमुख हैं।
4) जस्टिस मेहता की सबसे बड़ी क्वालिफ़िकेशन यह बताई गई है कि “अण्णा हजारे” जो कि फ़िलहाल “भ्रष्टाचार हटाओ के चकमक ब्राण्ड” बने हुए हैं, वे जब गुजरात आए थे तो श्री मेहता के यहाँ रुके थे… (यानी अण्णा हजारे जिसके यहाँ रुक जाएं, वह व्यक्ति एकदम “पवित्र” बन जाएगा)।
5) नेता प्रतिपक्ष को गुजरात में उपलब्ध 40 अन्य रिटायर्ड जजों के नाम में से कोई नाम सुझाने को कहा गया, लेकिन नहीं… कांग्रेस सिर्फ़ जस्टिस मेहता के नाम पर ही अड़ी है।
6) इससे पहले 2006 से 2009 के बीच एक अन्य रिटायर्ड जज श्री केआर व्यास का नाम भी, लोकायुक्त पद के लिए कांग्रेस ने खारिज कर दिया था, जबकि यही सज्जन महाराष्ट्र के लोकायुक्त चुन लिए गये। क्या कोई कांग्रेसी यह बता सकता है कि जो जज गुजरात में लोकायुक्त बनने के लायक नहीं समझा गया, वह महाराष्ट्र में कैसे लोकायुक्त बनाया गया?*

----------


## mangaldev

*प्रवक्ता.कॉम से श्रीसुरेश चिपलूनकर द्वारा प्रस्तुत लेख के अंश  
नरेन्द्र मोदी से निपटने के “दूसरे तरीके” ढूँढती  रही है कांग्रेस…
एक बात और भी गौर करने वाली है कि गुजरात से सम्बन्धित कई मामलों पर न्यायालयों ने अपने निर्णय सुरक्षित रखे हैं या रोक रखे हैं, लेकिन जब भी कोई NGO गुजरात या नरेन्द्र मोदी के खिलाफ़ याचिका लगाता है तो उसकी सुनवाई बड़ी तेज़ गति से होती है, ऐसा क्यों होता है यह भी एक रहस्य ही है।
ज़ाहिर है कि यह दूसरा रास्ता है “अपना लोकायुक्त” नियुक्त करना, अब तक मोदी के खिलाफ़ भ्रष्टाचार का एक भी मुद्दा नहीं है, इसलिए लोकायुक्त के जरिये भ्रष्टाचार के मुद्दों को हवा देना। यदि मुद्दे नहीं हों तो “निर्मित करना”, उसके बाद हो-हल्ला मचाकर “अण्णा हजारे ब्राण्ड” के उपयोग से नरेन्द्र मोदी को अपदस्थ या अस्थिर किया जा सके…। कांग्रेस को यह काम 2013 के अन्त से पहले ही पूरा करना है, क्योंकि उसे पता है कि देश में 2014 का अगला आम चुनाव “राहुल गाँधी Vs नरेन्द्र मोदी” ही होगा, इसलिये कांग्रेस में भारी बेचैनी है। यह बेचैनी, “अण्णा आंदोलन” के दौरान मुँह छिपाए बैठे रहे, और फ़िर संसद में लिखा हुआ बकवास भाषण पढ़कर अपनी भद पिटवा चुके “युवराज” के कारण और भी बढ़ गई है…
कुल मिलाकर तात्पर्य यह है कि गुजरात दंगों की फ़र्जी कहानियाँ, गर्भवती मुस्लिम महिला का पेट फ़ाड़ने जैसी झूठी कहानियाँ मीडिया में बिखेरने, तीस्ता “जावेद” सीतलवाड द्वारा झूठे हलफ़नामों में पिट जाने, सोहराबुद्दीन मामले में “मानवाधिकारों” का गला फ़ाड़ने, संजीव भट्ट द्वारा एक और “कोशिश” करने के बाद, अब जबकि कांग्रेस को समझ में आने लगा है कि “धर्म”, “साम्प्रदायिकता” के नारों और गुजरात दंगों पर “रुदालियाँ” एकत्रित करके उसे चुनावी लाभ मिलने वाला नहीं है तो अब वह नरेन्द्र मोदी को अस्थिर करने के लिए “दूसरा रास्ता” पकड़ रही है।*

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by devvrat


लगता है आप पूर्वाग्रह से ग्रसित है| राजस्थान के तो सरकारी कर्मचारी गत दस वर्षो से कांग्रेस विरोधी है फिर भी कांग्रेस की सरकार राजस्थान में है| जहां तक भ्रष्टाचार का मामला है यह भ्रष्टाचार भारतवर्ष में एक ऐसा भीमकाय वट-वृक्ष का रूप ले चुका है अब उसकी जड़े निचे से ऊपर की और नही बल्की जटाए(जड़े) ऊपर से निचे उतर कर जमी में समाने लगी है और भ्रष्टाचार रूपी वृक्ष को लगातार मजबूत कर रही है| कोई भी राजनेतिक दल भ्रष्टाचार से अछूता नही है| 
इसलिए में व्यवस्था में सुधार की बात की है नेताओं पार्टियों अधिकारियों व सरकारी बाबुओ को गालिया देने भला-बुरा कहने या इनके साथ मार-पीट इत्यादि करने से भ्रष्टाचार मिटाना संभव नही है| 
अच्छा होगा कि आप वर्त्तमान में प्रचलित व्यवस्था में सुधार करने के तरीके सुझावे|
जिससे भ्रष्टाचार को नियंत्रित किया जा सके|  


नहीं एसा नहीं है देवब्रत जी / आप देखेगे ज्यादातर सैनिक अधिकारी अवकास के बाद भाजापा की सदस्यता लेते है इससे प्रकार काफी सारे शिक्षाविद भी भाजापा को स्वीकारते है लेकिन बात जब प्रशाशनिक अधिकारियो की आती है तो उनकी पहली पसंद कांग्रेस है जितने आइ एस अधिकारियो से मैंने बात की ज्यादातर ने बिभिन्न कारणों से कांग्रेस को अच्छा बताया लेकिन जो बात सब ने गुम फिरा कर कही वो ये थी की भाजापा में अभिजात्य वर्ग ( aristocracy  ) जैसी बात नहीं है और क्योकी नौकरशाह वर्ग अपने को आम आदमी से अलग समझाता है इस लिए वो कांग्रेस को पसंद  करता है 
एक अन्य उधाहरण देता हूँ आज कल देल्ली पुलिस के कप्तान श्री डडवाल साहब उस पार्टी में मौजूद थे जिस में जेसिका लाल को गोली मरी गयी लेकिन डडवाल साहब ने अभियुक्त को पकड़ना तो दूर गवाही तक देना उचित नहीं समझा और कांग्रेस सरकार ने उसका इनाम ये दिया की किरण वेदी से जूनियर होने के वावजूद उनको पदोंनाती दे दी गयी जिस से आहत हो कर एक इमानदार पुलिस अफसर किरण  वेदी ने इस्तीफ़ा दे दिया*

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by mangaldev


प्रवक्ता.कॉम से श्रीसुरेश चिपलूनकर द्वारा प्रस्तुत लेख के अंश  
नरेन्द्र मोदी से निपटने के “दूसरे तरीके” ढूँढती  रही है कांग्रेस…3) 
नरेन्द्र मोदी को “राजनैतिक अछूत” बनाने की पूरी कोशिशे हुईं, आपको याद होगा कि किस तरह बिहार के चुनावों में सिर्फ़ एक बार मंच पर नीतीश कुमार और नरेन्द्र मोदी को हाथ मिलाते देखकर कांग्रेस-राजद और मीडिया के कुछ स्वयंभू पत्रकारों(?) को हिस्टीरिया के दौरे पड़ने लगे थे। इस घृणा अभियान के बावजूद नीतीश कुमार और भाजपा ने मिलकर बिहार में सरकार बना ही ली…

4) सोहराबुद्दीन एनकाउण्टर के मामला भी सभी को याद है। किस तरह से एक खूंखार अपराधी को पुलिस द्वारा एनकाउण्टर में मार दिये जाने को मीडिया-कांग्रेस और सेकुलरों(?) ने “मानवाधिकार” (Soharabuddin Encounter Case) का मामला बना दिया। अपराधी सिर्फ़ अपराधी होता है, लेकिन एक अपराधी को “मुस्लिम मज़लूम” बनाकर जिस तरह से पेश किया गया वह बेहद घृणित रहा। ये बात और है कि पिछले 5 वर्ष के आँकड़े उठाकर देखे जाएं तो उत्तरप्रदेश और महाराष्ट्र में सबसे अधिक “पुलिस एनकाउण्टर” हुए हैं, लेकिन चूंकि वहाँ भाजपा की सरकारें नहीं हैं इसलिए अपराधियों को “सताये हुए मुसलमान” बताने की कोशिश नहीं की गई। बहरहाल, नरेन्द्र मोदी को “बदनाम” करने में कांग्रेस और मीडिया सफ़ल रहे… (“बदनाम” अर्थात, उन तटस्थ और दुनिया से कटे हुए लोगों के बीच बदनाम, जो लोग मीडिया की ऊलजलूल बातों से प्रभावित हो जाते हैं), परन्तु अन्त-पन्त कांग्रेस का यह खेल भी बिगड़ गया और नरेन्द्र मोदी एक के बाद एक चुनाव जीतते ही जा रहे हैं।


पूर्वाग्रह से ग्रसित मीडिया की एक और बानगी देखिये 
नरेन्द्र मोदी के उपवास में खर्च हुए ५५ करोड़ को बहुत प्रमुखता से दिखाया गया और  यही नहीं राज्यपाल द्वारा इसकी रिपोर्ट भी मांगी गयी लेकिन इफ्तार पार्टियों ने नाम पर सरकारी आवासों में होने वाले खर्च पर ये मीडिया चुप रहता है और तो और प्रधानमंत्री जी भी अपने सरकारी आवास में सरकारी खर्च पर इफ्तार पार्टी देते है वोट बैंक को पक्का करने के लिए तब न राज्यपाल हिसाब मंगाते और न राष्ट्रपती ( आखिर वो भी सोनिया की मेहरवानी से राष्ट्रपति बनी है ) और न मीडिया पूछता है 
और तो किसी मीडिया वाले की हिम्मत नही हुयी की पूछे सोनिया गाँधी विदेश में इलाज करवाने किस हैसियत से गयी और उनका खर्च सरकार क्यों उठाये*

----------


## billu_gates

मुझे याद आता है जब वाजपई सरकार थी तो गैस सिलेंडर वाले घर जा जा कर सिलेंडर देते थे और जबरदस्ती देते थे बुकिंग तक नहीं करवाना पड़ता था, और आज ये हालत है की दुगने दाम करने के बाद भी १५ दिन बाद भी गैस नहीं मिलती महीने में एक सिलेंडर का कोटा तक निर्धारित कर दिया गया है 

एक बात और कहना चाहता हूँ यहाँ पर कही पढ़ा की एक सदस्य ये कह रहे हैं की गुजरात मोदी की वजह से विकास नहीं कर रहा है बल्कि वहां पर प्राकर्तिक संसाधन बहुत हैं इसलिए वो विकास करेगा ही , लेकिन मेरी जानकारी में भारत में सबसे ज्यादा प्राकर्तिक संसाधन झारखण्ड ,बिहार ,हिमाचल और उडीसा में हैं , फिर ये राज्य विकास में सबसे आगे क्यों नहीं हैं ? क्रिपय माननीय सदस्य जवाब दें , आज से कुछ वर्ष पहले जब झारखण्ड और बिहार इक्कठा थे और वहां पर प्रारंभ से ही कांग्रेस और लालू का शासन था तब वहां पर विकास क्यों नहीं हुआ ?

----------


## devvrat

*हर प्रकार के प्राकृतिक संसाधन सभी जगह नही होते लेकिन हर क्षेत्र किसी ना किसी प्रकार के प्राकृतिक संसाधन से परिपूर्ण होता है क्योकि किसी ना किसी प्रकार की प्रकृति तो सब जगह ही होती है| बस उसका सही तरीके से दोहन और उपयोग करने की जरुरत है जो देश, राज्य या क्षेत्र प्रकृति का सही ढंग से दोहन करने की प्रणाली विकसित कर लेता है वही विकास की उचाईयो को छू लेता है|अब राजस्थान राज्य को ही लीजिये| यहाँ पवन-ऊर्जा की असीम प्राकृतिक उपलब्दता की स्थितिया है लेकिन इसके दोहन की प्रणाली विकसित करने की इच्छा शक्ती सरकार में नही है तो इसका दोहन कैसे संभव हो सकता है| इससे शक उत्पन होता है कि कही सरकार के मुखिया, प्राइवेट-कम्पनियों से विधुत खरीद में घोटाला तो नही करते है?* 

*यदि सोर व पवन-ऊर्जा(विधुत) उत्पाधन के लिए आधारभूत ढाचा ही सरकार द्वारा इस प्रकार विकसित किया जावे तो:-*
*केवल राजस्थान राज्य के ३.४२ लाख वर्ग की.मी.अथार्त ३४.२२ लाख हेक्टर में से १७ लाख हेक्टर से अधिक भूमि मैदानी,बारानी पठारी, रेगिस्थानी, अथवा कृषि योग्य है जिसमे नदी,नाले पहाड़,जंगल व गाव कस्बे व शहर इत्यादि नही है| यदि सरकार चाहे तो इस भूमी पर प्रति हेक्टर एक पवनचक्की पील्लर्स कुल १७ लाख से अधिक लगाकर, उसे निरंतर उत्पन होने वाली विधुत को पहले से स्थापित विधुत सप्लाई के पिल्लर से ही तार तानते हुए नजदीक के पावर ग्रीड स्टेसन तक आसानी से पहुचा सकती है यदि इनसे उत्पन विधुत का ३०% अंश भी किसान की दिया जाए तो वे प्रतिहेक्टर एक पवनचक्की पील्लर के लिए २०*२० फीट जमीन आसानी से सरकार को उपलब्द करा देगे| यदि ऐसा ढाचा समस्त भारत में विकसित किया जाए तो वर्तमान हाइड्रोपावर (जो सर्वाधिक विधुत उपलब्द करता है) से भी अधिक उत्पाधन पवन विधुत का हो सकता है| 
सोर-ऊर्जा का भी उत्पादन इसी प्रकार कार्यालयों, बड़ी-बिल्डिंग्स, गो-डाउन्स, फ़ार्म-हाउसेज की छतो पर सोर पेनल लगा कर किया जा सकता है| इनके द्वारा उत्पाधित विधुत को भी इसीप्रकार से नजदीक के पावरग्रिड स्टेसन से जोड़ कर वहां से विधुत की आपूर्ती सर्विस लाईन से की जा सकती है|
इससे ऊर्जा मामलों में विदेशो पर निर्भरता घटेगी और अनावश्यक युरेनियम का आयात भी|*

----------


## vickky681

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र मित्र

----------


## devvrat

> नहीं एसा नहीं है देवब्रत जी / आप देखेगे ज्यादातर सैनिक अधिकारी अवकास के बाद भाजापा की सदस्यता लेते है इससे प्रकार काफी सारे शिक्षाविद भी भाजापा को स्वीकारते है लेकिन बात जब प्रशाशनिक अधिकारियो की आती है तो उनकी पहली पसंद कांग्रेस है जितने आइ एस अधिकारियो से मैंने बात की ज्यादातर ने बिभिन्न कारणों से कांग्रेस को अच्छा बताया लेकिन जो बात सब ने गुम फिरा कर कही वो ये थी की भाजापा में अभिजात्य वर्ग (aristocracy) जैसी बात नहीं है और क्योकी नौकरशाह वर्ग अपने को आम आदमी से अलग समझाता है इस लिए वो कांग्रेस को पसंद  करता है एक अन्य उधाहरण देता हूँ आज कल देल्ली पुलिस के कप्तान श्री डडवाल साहब उस पार्टी में मौजूद थे जिस में जेसिका लाल को गोली मरी गयी लेकिन डडवाल साहब ने अभियुक्त को पकड़ना तो दूर गवाही तक देना उचित नहीं समझा और कांग्रेस सरकार ने उसका इनाम ये दिया की किरण वेदी से जूनियर होने के वावजूद उनको पदोंनाती दे दी गयी जिस से आहत हो कर एक इमानदार पुलिस अफसर किरण  वेदी ने इस्तीफ़ा दे दिया|


*आजादी के बाद अधिकतर समय देश व राज्यो में कांग्रेस का ही शासन रहा है इसलिए प्रशासनिक अधिकारियों की जानकारिया व नजदिकिया कांग्रेस के नेताओं से ही होना स्वाभाविक है और वीजेपी अधिकतर समय विपक्ष में रहने के कारण वीजेपी के नेताओं का इनके प्रति नकारात्मक सोच होना सवाभाविक है| इसीकारण सेवानिवृति के पश्चात अधिकतर सरकारी-कार्मिक कांग्रेस की और आकर्षित होते है| लेकिन वे सरकारी-कार्मिक जिन्हें कांग्रेस शासनकाल में भी नकारा गया| वे वीजेपी की और आकर्षित होते है ये एक स्वाभाविक स्थितिया है| 
इसीप्रकार अधिकतर ग्रामीण-किसान-जातियों के लोग का झुकाव सामान्यतया कांग्रेस की और होता है क्योकि कांग्रेस ग्रामीण-बहुल-जनसंख्या से सम्बंधित सीटो से सम्बंधित-बहुल-जातिय प्रत्यासियो को ही चुनाव में उतारने का विशेष ध्यान रखती है और वह प्रत्यासी अनपढ़ व कोई शैक्षणिक योग्यता नही होते हुए भी निर्वाचित हो जाता है|इसका मुख्य कारण यह है कि ग्रामीण ही बीच रहने वाले आने जाने वाले स्वजातिये प्रत्यासी को अपने अधिक नजदीक मानती है और अधिक पढे-लिखे व्यक्ति सामान्यतया ग्रामीणों से दूरी बना करा रखते है वे ग्रामीणों को अपेक्षाकृत निम्नस्तर का समझते है इसीकारण ग्रामीण-जनता चुनाव के समय अधिक पढेलिखे के पक्ष में वोट नही डाल पाते| सामान्यतया वीजेपी इन ग्रामीण सीटो से भी इन पढो-लिखो को टिकिट दे देती है और वे चुनाव हार जाते है| 
अथार्त मेरे अनुसार वीजेपी भारतीय जनतंत्र बनाम भीड़तंत्र में "चुनाव-जीतो-प्रबंधन" में कमजोर है  
*

----------


## FASTER FASTER

*यदि सोर व पवन-ऊर्जा(विधुत) उत्पाधन के लिए आधारभूत ढाचा ही सरकार द्वारा इस प्रकार विकसित किया जावे तो:-*
*केवल राजस्थान राज्य के ३.४२ लाख वर्ग की.मी.अथार्त ३४.२२ लाख हेक्टर में से १७ लाख हेक्टर से अधिक भूमि मैदानी,बारानी पठारी, रेगिस्थानी, अथवा कृषि योग्य है जिसमे नदी,नाले पहाड़,जंगल व गाव कस्बे व शहर इत्यादि नही है| यदि सरकार चाहे तो इस भूमी पर प्रति हेक्टर एक पवनचक्की पील्लर्स कुल १७ लाख से अधिक लगाकर, उसे निरंतर उत्पन होने वाली विधुत को पहले से स्थापित विधुत सप्लाई के पिल्लर से ही तार तानते हुए नजदीक के पावर ग्रीड स्टेसन तक आसानी से पहुचा सकती है यदि इनसे उत्पन विधुत का ३०% अंश भी किसान की दिया जाए तो वे प्रतिहेक्टर एक पवनचक्की पील्लर के लिए २०*२० फीट जमीन आसानी से सरकार को उपलब्द करा देगे| यदि ऐसा ढाचा समस्त भारत में विकसित किया जाए तो वर्तमान हाइड्रोपावर (जो सर्वाधिक विधुत उपलब्द करता है) से भी अधिक उत्पाधन पवन विधुत का हो सकता है| 
सोर-ऊर्जा का भी उत्पादन इसी प्रकार कार्यालयों, बड़ी-बिल्डिंग्स, गो-डाउन्स, फ़ार्म-हाउसेज की छतो पर सोर पेनल लगा कर किया जा सकता है| इनके द्वारा उत्पाधित विधुत को भी इसीप्रकार से नजदीक के पावरग्रिड स्टेसन से जोड़ कर वहां से विधुत की आपूर्ती सर्विस लाईन से की जा सकती है|
इससे ऊर्जा मामलों में विदेशो पर निर्भरता घटेगी और अनावश्यक युरेनियम का आयात भी|*[/QUOTE]

राजस्थान की विदुत योजना का मोदी के प्रधानमंत्री  बनने से क्या रिश्ता हे  ?
ये लेख लिकने वाला ये बताये की उसने राजस्थान घूम कर ये लेख लिखा या नेट घूम कर ?
ये सारे आकडे गलत हे _________
और मुझे नहीं लगता इन्होने कभी पवन चक्की देखि हे , जो उसके लिए ये २० * २० की जगह दे रहे हे .

----------


## devvrat

*



			
				राजस्थान की विदुत योजना का मोदी के प्रधानमंत्री बनने से क्या रिश्ता हे? ये लेख लिकने वाला ये बताये की उसने राजस्थान घूम कर ये लेख लिखा या नेट घूम कर? ये सारे आकडे गलत हे|और मुझे नहीं लगता इन्होने कभी पवन चक्की देखि हे, जो उसके लिए ये २० * २० की जगह दे रहे हे|
			
		

बन्धुवर
में राजस्थान का किसान है और किसानो की भावना व्यक्त करना मेरी आदत है| जहां तक राजस्थान घुमाने की बात है| मेरा काम ही राजस्थान के गाँव-गाँव घुमना है| क्योकि में एक राष्ट्रीय स्तर के किसान सगठन का सक्रीय कार्यकर्ता भी हूँ| जहां तक पवन चक्की देखने का प्रश्न है सीकर जिले के प्रसिध्द जीर्ण-माता मंदीर पधारने का मोका मिले तो आपको पवन-विधुत-ऊर्जा के आसमान में घुमाते हुए पवन-चक्कियो के पंखे दूर से ही नजर आ जायेंगे| कृपया आप वहा पधार कर इस प्रोजेक्ट की पूरी जानकारी ले सकते है 
इसका अलावा ऐसा प्रोजेक्ट जैसलमेर में भी बड़े पैमाने पर लगाया हुआ है| 
अगर सरकार ऐसा प्रोजेक्ट लगाए और किसानो को हिस्सेदारी दे तो प्रति हेक्टर २०*२० फीट जमीन प्रत्येक किसान अपनी कृषि-भूमि मेसे देने को सहर्ष तैयार हो जाएगा क्योकि हिस्सेदारी के रूप में उसे कृषि के उपयोग हेतु विधुत जो मिलेगी या फिर उत्पाधित विधुत की दर के अनुपात में नकद राशि| 
बात रही मोदी के प्रधानमंत्री बनाने की वो में पहले ही अपने विचार प्रकट कर चुका हूँ कि ये बीजेपी का अंदरुनी मामला है जब तक बीजेपी मोदी को प्रधानमन्त्री के रूप में प्रोजेक्ट नही करती है तब तक वह प्रधानमंत्री नही बन सकते| 
क्योकि भारतवर्ष में प्रधानमंत्री का चुनाव देश की जनता नही उसकी बहुमत प्राप्त पार्टी करती है|*

----------


## devvrat

> mi.fasater fastrer 
> ये सारे आकडे गलत हे|


*आपने ने ना तो राजस्थान का भूगोल पढ़ा है और ना ही हिन्दुस्तान का| 
यदि मेने राजस्थान का क्षेत्रफल व क्षेत्र सम्बन्ध में जो आकडे गलत दिए है तो आप प्रमाण के साथ सही बताये| कृपया "लाल-बुझक्कड़" ना बने| आपके कहने भर से ये आकडे गलत नही हो सकते|*

----------


## devvrat

> मुझे याद आता है जब वाजपई सरकार थी तो गैस सिलेंडर वाले घर जा जा कर सिलेंडर देते थे और जबरदस्ती देते थे बुकिंग तक नहीं करवाना पड़ता था, और आज ये हालत है की दुगने दाम करने के बाद भी १५ दिन बाद भी गैस नहीं मिलती महीने में एक सिलेंडर का कोटा तक निर्धारित कर दिया गया है


*आप सही कह रहे है केंद्र में जब भी गेर-कांग्रेसी या बीजेपी की सरकार आती है तो देनिक उपयोग की सभी 
वस्तुये अपेक्षाकृत कम कीमत पर सहजता से उपलब्द होती हे जबकि कांग्रेस के शासन काल में सभी के लगातार भाव बढ़ाते है और किल्लत भी रहती है| क्योकि कांग्रेस के अर्थशास्त्री
(वित्त मंत्री, वाणिज्य मंत्री व कृषि मत्री) अधिक से अधिक निर्यात बढाने के चक्कर में तैयार-माल के बजाये कच्चे-माल के निर्यात को भी बढ़ावा देने की नीतिया लागू कर देते है जिससे आयात निर्यात घाटा तो कम हो जाता है लेकिन देश में महगाई व सामान्य वस्तुओ की भी कीमते लगातार बढ़ती है|*:up:

----------


## rajneel

main gujarat se hu aur main modi ko pehle bahot manta tha lekin ab nahi yaha bijli 24 dhante hai lekin mehgi hai kesubhai patel ke samay  main 25% **** thi aur narmada yojna chimanbhai patel laye the ye yojna main unka bada yogdan hai yaha aam janta ka  koi vikash nahi hai amir jyada amir hai garib jyada garib hai madiyam vard ki kamar tut gai hai aur ha kheti ki bat to yaha 5 sal se monsun acha hai isliye koi modi ki vajah se nahi

----------


## rajneel

media yaha par road show dikhati hai 4 ache road dikhati hai 100 bure road nahi dikhati 4 ache shoping mall dikhti hai 100 zupadpati nahi dusre rajyo ki jagah yaha police achi hai muncipalyi sabse ghatya hai hospital ache hai lekin amiro ke liye agar 3 din hospital gaye samjo 3 mahine ki tankha gai rahi bat ecucation ki to modi bolege to apne bacho ko padayene aisa nahi hai 5 sal ka hoga to hum use school bej dege modi jo karte hai vo10% logo ko lagu hota hai aur vahi dikhta hai 90% log ki samsya nahi dikhti nahi media dikhta hai sab acha hai lekin amiro ke liye garab aur madyam varg ke liye nahi

----------


## devvrat

> main gujarat se hu aur main modi ko pehle bahot manta tha lekin ab nahi yaha bijli 24 dhante hai lekin mehgi hai kesubhai patel ke samay main 25% **** thi aur narmada yojna chimanbhai patel laye the ye yojna main unka bada yogdan hai yaha aam janta ka koi vikash nahi hai amir jyada amir hai garib jyada garib hai madiyam vard ki kamar tut gai hai aur ha kheti ki bat to yaha 5 sal se monsun acha hai isliye koi modi ki vajah se nahi
> media yaha par road show dikhati hai 4 ache road dikhati hai 100 bure road nahi dikhati 4 ache shoping mall dikhti hai 100 zupadpati nahi dusre rajyo ki jagah yaha police achi hai muncipalyi sabse ghatya hai hospital ache hai lekin amiro ke liye agar 3 din hospital gaye samjo 3 mahine ki tankha gai rahi bat ecucation ki to modi bolege to apne bacho ko padayene aisa nahi hai 5 sal ka hoga to hum use school bej dege modi jo karte hai vo10% logo ko lagu hota hai aur vahi dikhta hai 90% log ki samsya nahi dikhti nahi media dikhta hai sab acha hai lekin amiro ke liye garab aur madyam varg ke liye nahi







> http://www.google.com/transliterate/indic


shri rajneel  
*कृपया उक्त लिंक पर जाकर आप देवनागरी लिपि में हिंदी लिख कर उसे कापी करे और इस सूत्र पर पेस्ट करके हिन्दी में अपने उद्दरण दे तो अच्छा होगा| पढ़ने में आसानी रहेगी| 
आप जो लिख रहे है वह चितकबरी (मिक्स) भाषा लग रही है|*

----------


## biji pande

क्षमता तो जनाब मनमोहन ने भी कोई  नहीं दिखाई  जिसके दम पर वे प्राधानमंत्री बने हुए हैं सिवाय सोनिया गाँधी के तलवे चाटने  के -- तो किसी अन्य के लिए ये सवाल क्यूँ

----------


## bullseye

मुझे लगता है की मोदी को पीएम नहीं बनाना चाहिए क्योंकि उसकी छवि वैसे ही ख़राब है और हम लोगों को कांग्रेस और बीजेपी और दुसरे राजनेतिक दलों से भी किसी को प्रधानमंत्री नहीं बनाना चाहिए ...क्योंकि ये साले सब  ठरकी बूढ़े लोग जो ज़माने से राजनीति से जुड़े हुए है ये सिर्फ अपने फायदे की राजनीति ही करेंगे ...क्या हम किसी ऐसे व्यक्ति को प्रधानमंत्री नहीं बना सकते जिसका राजनीति से कोई लेना देना न हो..और जो देश के लोगों की तकलीफ समझता हो..?? जो सिर्फ देश की तरक्की और खुश हाली  के लिए काम करे..!??!!

----------


## Prakash87

> मुझे लगता है की मोदी को पीएम नहीं बनाना चाहिए क्योंकि उसकी छवि वैसे ही ख़राब है और हम लोगों को कांग्रेस और बीजेपी और दुसरे राजनेतिक दलों से भी किसी को प्रधानमंत्री नहीं बनाना चाहिए ...क्योंकि ये साले सब  ठरकी बूढ़े लोग जो ज़माने से राजनीति से जुड़े हुए है ये सिर्फ अपने फायदे की राजनीति ही करेंगे ...क्या हम किसी ऐसे व्यक्ति को प्रधानमंत्री नहीं बना सकते जिसका राजनीति से कोई लेना देना न हो..और जो देश के लोगों की तकलीफ समझता हो..?? जो सिर्फ देश की तरक्की और खुश हाली  के लिए काम करे..!??!!


*
Anna Hazare ya Baba Ramdev*

----------


## bullseye

> *
> Anna Hazare ya Baba Ramdev*


ये सही है ...दोनों अच्छे लोग है ...! पर कौन इस पद के लिए सही है ये कैसे तय करेंगे??

----------


## dishadey

सही कहा जब मनमोहन सिंह जी  (वेसे तो जी कहने लायक नहीं है ) प्रधान मंत्री बन सकता है तो कोई भी प्रधानमंत्री बन सकता है और  मोदी तो उस से  बहुत  अच्छे साबित होंगे

----------


## bullseye

बाबा रामदेव अगले प्रधानमंत्री बन सकते है क्योंकि वोह अन्ना जी से काफी युवा है ..! और अन्नाजी को विपक्ष में बैठाना चाहिए ...! तब शायद हमारे देश की राजनीति सही दिशा में सही नीति में चले..! क्या कहते हो मित्रो..??

----------


## Prakash87

*लेकिन   इन दोनों अपना अपना 1 राजनितिक दल बना कर २०१४ के चुनाव लड़ने चाहिए
रामदेव - स्वाभिमान पार्टी
अन्ना- Civil socity party*

----------


## anoop_address

मित्रों माफ़ी चाहूँगा काफी दिनों से सूत्र पे आने का समय नहीं मिला लेकिन  ४ दिनों में ये सूत्र इतने आगे बढ़ गया की लग रहा की १ महीने से मै अनुपस्थित था
अब मै आप सभी को धन्यवाद देना चाहूँगा की आप ने इस सूत्र को इतना सराहा !! तीसरी बात मै आप में से कुछ लोगो से निवेदन करता हूँ ( हाथ जोड़ कर ) की कृपया स्वस्थ चर्चा करें अपशब्दों का प्रयोग न करें
आगे समाचार यह है की मुझे कुछ दिन और समय नहीं मिलेगा आप लोगों के साथ चर्चाः में भाग लेने किये किन्तु मै पुनः आऊंगा दोस्तों i love you all :-)

----------


## ASHIQ AAWARA

*दुनिया भर में रूढि़वादी दल समाज को उग्र बनाने के लिए अपने आधार के विस्तार के नए-नए उपाय खोजते हैं। भारतीय जनता पार्टी ऐसा ही दल है। वह महसूस करती है कि उसे हिंदू समाज में अपना समर्थन बढ़ाना चाहिए। वह मानती है कि मुस्लिम मतदाता उसके पक्ष में मतदान नहीं करते। गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी के तीन दिन के उपवास का मकसद हिंदुओं में अपने प्रति समर्थन को और बढ़ाना था। जिस सभागार में उपवास किया गया वह भगवा वेशधारी साधु-संतों से भरा था। जो वक्ता मंच से भाषण दे रहे थे, उन सभी ने हिंदुत्व के लोकाचार को प्रतिध्वनित किया। यही कहा जाएगा कि वहां किसी खुले दृष्टिकोण के लिए कोई गुंजाइश नहीं थी। विरोध प्रदर्शन करने वाले उपवास स्थल पर पहुंचने से पहले ही बंदी बना लिए गए थे। मोदी ने वह टोपी पहनने से इंकार कर दी, जो एक मुस्लिम उलेमा ने पेश की थी। इसका कारण यह बताया गया कि यह उपवास के घोषित उद्देश्य के अनुरूप नहीं है। हालांकि उपवास का उद्देश्य सद्भावना बताया गया था। 2002 में हुए संहार के पीडि़तों की ओर से दिए गए एक ज्ञापन मात्र को भी नहीं लिया गया।

भाजपा नेतृत्व को जिस सवाल पर निश्चित तौर पर विचार करना चाहिए वह है कि क्या उपवास का उद्देश्य हासिल हो गया? भीड़ कोई मापदंड नहीं है, क्योंकि मोदी ने गुजराती स्वाभिमान के नाम पर लोगों का आह्वान किया था। उन्होंने प्रमुख समाचार पत्रों में राज्य सरकार के खर्च पर पूरे पेज के विज्ञापन दिए थे। साथ ही लोग इसलिए भी आकर्षित हुए कि वह स्थान वातानुकूलित था और वहां नि:शुल्क भोजन उपलब्ध कराया गया था। इस प्रयोजन से राज्य कोष पर छह करोड़ से भी अधिक का भार पड़ा। इससे भी कहीं अधिक व्यय गुजरातियों के कानों में यह बात भरने पर हुआ कि मोदी ने गुजरातियों के उस गौरव को पुनर्जीवित किया जिसे आजादी के बाद सरदार पटेल के स्थान पर जवाहर लाल नेहरू को प्रधानमंत्री बनाने से आघात लगा था।

मोदी को विकास का श्रेय दिया जाता है। इसमें शक नहीं कि उन्होंने गुजरातियों को बदल दिया है, परंतु यह भी सत्य है कि गुजराती होते ही हैं कठोर परिश्रमी। मोदी का उपवास गुजरातियों की प्रगति को दर्शाने के लिए नहीं था, बल्कि उनकी अपील टेलीविजन चैनलों के माध्यम से हिंदू मतदाताओं से थी। चैनलों ने 24 घंटे एक शुद्ध रूढि़वादी, कट्टरतावादी शो को प्रसारित किया। यह कहना कठिन है कि उपवास का अपेक्षित प्रभाव पड़ा या नहीं, परंतु यह साफ है कि राष्ट्रीय जनतांत्रिक गठबंधन में भाजपा के कुछ सहयोगी भी खुलकर इस उपवास के विरोध में थे। बिहार के मुख्यमंत्री नीतीश कुमार भाजपा के समर्थन से सरकार चला रहे हैं। जब उनसे मोदी पर टिप्पणी करने के लिए कहा गया तो वह पत्रकारों से हटकर दूर चले गए। पंजाब के मुख्यमंत्री उपवास स्थल पर उपस्थित थे, क्योंकि सत्तारूढ़ शिरोमणी अकाली दल की सोच भी सांप्रदायिक प्रतीत होती है। साफ है कि भाजपा का उद्देश्य मोदी को राष्ट्रीय परिदृश्य में लाने का है। पार्टी ने मोदी के प्रशासन पर लगे रक्त के धब्बों को मिटाने का कोई प्रयास नहीं किया। प्रशासन की प्रशंसा किस आधार पर की जा रही थी जबकि मुस्लिम खुद को असुरक्षित महसूस करते हैं? विशेष जांच दल ने मोदी को व्यक्तिगत रूप से दोषमुक्त घोषित किया है, परंतु एमिक्स क्यूरी ने एक भिन्न रिपोर्ट दी है। इस पर अदालत द्वारा विचार होना है। जैसी आशा थी, मोदी यह जानना नहीं चाहते कि देश में अल्पसंख्यक और बहुसंख्यक हैं। यह सोच जातीय सफाये की नीति के अनुकूल है, जिसका पालन लगभग दस वर्ष पूर्व उनके राज्य में हुआ था। फिर भी राज्य के मुख्यमंत्री के तौर पर पुलिस समर्थित भीड़ के हाथों लगभग दो हजार मुस्लिमों की हत्या के लिए तो वह ही जवाबदेह हैं। 16 लाख गुजराती मुस्लिम पिछले एक दशक से न्याय की प्रतीक्षा में हैं। जनता दल ने सही ही कहा है कि जो व्यक्ति एक राज्य में स्थिति पर काबू नहीं पा सकता उस पर देश के संचालन का दायित्व निभाने के बारे में भरोसा नहीं किया जा सकता। मोदी को सुषमा स्वराज और अरुण जेटली के अलावा प्रधानमंत्री पद के लिए एक और प्रत्याशी के तौर पर पेश किया जा रहा है।

भाजपा से ज्यादा नरेंद्र मोदी को यह अहसास होना चाहिए कि सैकड़ों उपवास भी उन पापों को नहीं धो सकेंगे जो उन्होंने किए हैं। अब जब वह राष्ट्रीय राजनीति में एक बड़ी भूमिका निभाने के लिए तैयार हो रहे हैं, उन्हें 2002 के दंगों के लिए क्षमा याचना कर ही लेनी चाहिए। 1984 में हुई सिखों की हत्याओं के लिए विलंब से ही सही कांग्रेस ने अपनी गलती स्वीकार तो की। प्रधानमंत्री मनमोहन सिंह ने क्षमायाचना के साथ-साथ पीडि़त परिवारों के लिए मुआवजा राशि भी बढ़ाई। मोदी के एजेंडे में तो ऐसा भी कुछ नहीं है। सोच विहीन भाजपा अब अपना ध्यान लालकृष्ण आडवाणी की रथयात्रा पर केंद्रित कर रही है, जिसकी घोषणा उन्होंने मोदी के उपवास से पहले की थी। पार्टी यह भूल रही है कि आडवाणी अन्ना हजारे नहीं हैं जो भ्रष्टाचार के विरुद्ध एक सही प्रतीक बनकर उभरे हैं। सही है कि राष्ट्रीय स्वयंसेवक संघ यात्रा के बारे में उत्साहित नहीं है। मैंने सोमनाथ मंदिर से लेकर अयोध्या में विवादित ढांचे के विध्वंस तक आडवाणी की यात्रा देखी थी। यह स्पष्ट है कि भाजपा उसी तरह का धु्रवीकरण चाहती है, जिसकी परिणति सैकड़ों मुस्लिमों की मृत्यु में हुई थी, किंतु वह कार्ड दोबारा नहीं खेला जा सकता। भाजपा अभी भी मुद्दे को घुमा रही है। मतदाताओं को अल्पसंख्यक समुदाय के विरुद्ध घृणा के माध्यम से नहीं फुसलाया जा सकता।

भाजपा को कम से कम विगत दो आम चुनावों में मिली हार से तो सीख लेनी चाहिए। कांग्रेस सरकार के कुशासन को भी भाजपा के ऊपर वरीयता मिली थी। निश्चित रूप से राष्ट्र ऐसी स्थिति का सामना करने को तैयार नहीं है, जिसमें एक ओर हिंदू जुटे हों और दूसरी ओर मुस्लिम। आतंकवाद के उभार ने भविष्य के बारे में लोगों की चिंता और बढ़ा दी है। ऐसा नहीं कि राष्ट्रीय स्वयंसेवक संघ इस खतरे को नहीं देख रहा हो, किंतु वह किसी भी तरह सत्ता में आना चाहता है। दरअसल, सत्ता तक पहुंचने के लिए भाजपा को भी मुस्लिमों तक पहुंचना होगा, जो उसके शब्दकोश में वर्जित नजर आते हैं। कश्मीरी नेता महबूबा मुफ्ती के समर्थन का उल्लेख सहायक नहीं होगा, जबकि वह कह रही हैं कि उन्होंने कभी यह नहीं कहा कि मोदी मुस्लिम-विरोधी नहीं हैं। निश्चय ही मोदी के क्रियाकलाप तो यही कहते हैं।*

----------


## bullseye

> *लेकिन   इन दोनों अपना अपना 1 राजनितिक दल बना कर २०१४ के चुनाव लड़ने चाहिए
> रामदेव - स्वाभिमान पार्टी
> अन्ना- Civil socity party*


बात तो सही है..!पर इसके लिए देश के सभी लोगों को जागरूक और एकजूट होना  होगा तभी यह संभव हो पायेगा..!सिर्फ हमारे चाहने से तो यह होने से रहा  ...इसके लिए जागरूकता फैलानी होगी..! सभी को इस दिशा में सोचना होगा..कुछ  समय के लिए व्यक्तिगत हितों को छोड़कर देश हित में सोचना होगा..!:anna::bell:

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by ASHIQ AAWARA


दुनिया भर में रूढि़वादी दल समाज को उग्र बनाने के लिए अपने आधार के विस्तार के नए-नए उपाय खोजते हैं। भारतीय जनता पार्टी ऐसा ही दल है। वह महसूस करती है कि उसे हिंदू समाज में अपना समर्थन बढ़ाना चाहिए। वह मानती है कि मुस्लिम मतदाता उसके पक्ष में मतदान नहीं करते। गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी के तीन दिन के उपवास का मकसद हिंदुओं में अपने प्रति समर्थन को और बढ़ाना था। जिस सभागार में उपवास किया गया वह भगवा वेशधारी साधु-संतों से भरा था। जो वक्ता मंच से भाषण दे रहे थे, उन सभी ने हिंदुत्व के लोकाचार को प्रतिध्वनित किया। यही कहा जाएगा कि वहां किसी खुले दृष्टिकोण के लिए कोई गुंजाइश नहीं थी। विरोध प्रदर्शन करने वाले उपवास स्थल पर पहुंचने से पहले ही बंदी बना लिए गए थे। मोदी ने वह टोपी पहनने से इंकार कर दी, जो एक मुस्लिम उलेमा ने पेश की थी। इसका कारण यह बताया गया कि यह उपवास के घोषित उद्देश्य के अनुरूप नहीं है। हालांकि उपवास का उद्देश्य सद्भावना बताया गया था। 2002 में हुए संहार के पीडि़तों की ओर से दिए गए एक ज्ञापन मात्र को भी नहीं लिया गया।

भाजपा नेतृत्व को जिस सवाल पर निश्चित तौर पर विचार करना चाहिए वह है कि क्या उपवास का उद्देश्य हासिल हो गया? भीड़ कोई मापदंड नहीं है, क्योंकि मोदी ने गुजराती स्वाभिमान के नाम पर लोगों का आह्वान किया था। उन्होंने प्रमुख समाचार पत्रों में राज्य सरकार के खर्च पर पूरे पेज के विज्ञापन दिए थे। साथ ही लोग इसलिए भी आकर्षित हुए कि वह स्थान वातानुकूलित था और वहां नि:शुल्क भोजन उपलब्ध कराया गया था। इस प्रयोजन से राज्य कोष पर छह करोड़ से भी अधिक का भार पड़ा। इससे भी कहीं अधिक व्यय गुजरातियों के कानों में यह बात भरने पर हुआ कि मोदी ने गुजरातियों के उस गौरव को पुनर्जीवित किया जिसे आजादी के बाद सरदार पटेल के स्थान पर जवाहर लाल नेहरू को प्रधानमंत्री बनाने से आघात लगा था।

मोदी को विकास का श्रेय दिया जाता है। इसमें शक नहीं कि उन्होंने गुजरातियों को बदल दिया है, परंतु यह भी सत्य है कि गुजराती होते ही हैं कठोर परिश्रमी। मोदी का उपवास गुजरातियों की प्रगति को दर्शाने के लिए नहीं था, बल्कि उनकी अपील टेलीविजन चैनलों के माध्यम से हिंदू मतदाताओं से थी। चैनलों ने 24 घंटे एक शुद्ध रूढि़वादी, कट्टरतावादी शो को प्रसारित किया। यह कहना कठिन है कि उपवास का अपेक्षित प्रभाव पड़ा या नहीं, परंतु यह साफ है कि राष्ट्रीय जनतांत्रिक गठबंधन में भाजपा के कुछ सहयोगी भी खुलकर इस उपवास के विरोध में थे। बिहार के मुख्यमंत्री नीतीश कुमार भाजपा के समर्थन से सरकार चला रहे हैं। जब उनसे मोदी पर टिप्पणी करने के लिए कहा गया तो वह पत्रकारों से हटकर दूर चले गए। पंजाब के मुख्यमंत्री उपवास स्थल पर उपस्थित थे, क्योंकि सत्तारूढ़ शिरोमणी अकाली दल की सोच भी सांप्रदायिक प्रतीत होती है। साफ है कि भाजपा का उद्देश्य मोदी को राष्ट्रीय परिदृश्य में लाने का है। पार्टी ने मोदी के प्रशासन पर लगे रक्त के धब्बों को मिटाने का कोई प्रयास नहीं किया। प्रशासन की प्रशंसा किस आधार पर की जा रही थी जबकि मुस्लिम खुद को असुरक्षित महसूस करते हैं? विशेष जांच दल ने मोदी को व्यक्तिगत रूप से दोषमुक्त घोषित किया है, परंतु एमिक्स क्यूरी ने एक भिन्न रिपोर्ट दी है। इस पर अदालत द्वारा विचार होना है। जैसी आशा थी, मोदी यह जानना नहीं चाहते कि देश में अल्पसंख्यक और बहुसंख्यक हैं। यह सोच जातीय सफाये की नीति के अनुकूल है, जिसका पालन लगभग दस वर्ष पूर्व उनके राज्य में हुआ था। फिर भी राज्य के मुख्यमंत्री के तौर पर पुलिस समर्थित भीड़ के हाथों लगभग दो हजार मुस्लिमों की हत्या के लिए तो वह ही जवाबदेह हैं। 16 लाख गुजराती मुस्लिम पिछले एक दशक से न्याय की प्रतीक्षा में हैं। जनता दल ने सही ही कहा है कि जो व्यक्ति एक राज्य में स्थिति पर काबू नहीं पा सकता उस पर देश के संचालन का दायित्व निभाने के बारे में भरोसा नहीं किया जा सकता। मोदी को सुषमा स्वराज और अरुण जेटली के अलावा प्रधानमंत्री पद के लिए एक और प्रत्याशी के तौर पर पेश किया जा रहा है।

भाजपा से ज्यादा नरेंद्र मोदी को यह अहसास होना चाहिए कि सैकड़ों उपवास भी उन पापों को नहीं धो सकेंगे जो उन्होंने किए हैं। अब जब वह राष्ट्रीय राजनीति में एक बड़ी भूमिका निभाने के लिए तैयार हो रहे हैं, उन्हें 2002 के दंगों के लिए क्षमा याचना कर ही लेनी चाहिए। 1984 में हुई सिखों की हत्याओं के लिए विलंब से ही सही कांग्रेस ने अपनी गलती स्वीकार तो की। प्रधानमंत्री मनमोहन सिंह ने क्षमायाचना के साथ-साथ पीडि़त परिवारों के लिए मुआवजा राशि भी बढ़ाई। मोदी के एजेंडे में तो ऐसा भी कुछ नहीं है। सोच विहीन भाजपा अब अपना ध्यान लालकृष्ण आडवाणी की रथयात्रा पर केंद्रित कर रही है, जिसकी घोषणा उन्होंने मोदी के उपवास से पहले की थी। पार्टी यह भूल रही है कि आडवाणी अन्ना हजारे नहीं हैं जो भ्रष्टाचार के विरुद्ध एक सही प्रतीक बनकर उभरे हैं। सही है कि राष्ट्रीय स्वयंसेवक संघ यात्रा के बारे में उत्साहित नहीं है। मैंने सोमनाथ मंदिर से लेकर अयोध्या में विवादित ढांचे के विध्वंस तक आडवाणी की यात्रा देखी थी। यह स्पष्ट है कि भाजपा उसी तरह का धु्रवीकरण चाहती है, जिसकी परिणति सैकड़ों मुस्लिमों की मृत्यु में हुई थी, किंतु वह कार्ड दोबारा नहीं खेला जा सकता। भाजपा अभी भी मुद्दे को घुमा रही है। मतदाताओं को अल्पसंख्यक समुदाय के विरुद्ध घृणा के माध्यम से नहीं फुसलाया जा सकता।

भाजपा को कम से कम विगत दो आम चुनावों में मिली हार से तो सीख लेनी चाहिए। कांग्रेस सरकार के कुशासन को भी भाजपा के ऊपर वरीयता मिली थी। निश्चित रूप से राष्ट्र ऐसी स्थिति का सामना करने को तैयार नहीं है, जिसमें एक ओर हिंदू जुटे हों और दूसरी ओर मुस्लिम। आतंकवाद के उभार ने भविष्य के बारे में लोगों की चिंता और बढ़ा दी है। ऐसा नहीं कि राष्ट्रीय स्वयंसेवक संघ इस खतरे को नहीं देख रहा हो, किंतु वह किसी भी तरह सत्ता में आना चाहता है। दरअसल, सत्ता तक पहुंचने के लिए भाजपा को भी मुस्लिमों तक पहुंचना होगा, जो उसके शब्दकोश में वर्जित नजर आते हैं। कश्मीरी नेता महबूबा मुफ्ती के समर्थन का उल्लेख सहायक नहीं होगा, जबकि वह कह रही हैं कि उन्होंने कभी यह नहीं कहा कि मोदी मुस्लिम-विरोधी नहीं हैं। निश्चय ही मोदी के क्रियाकलाप तो यही कहते हैं। 


आशिक आवारा जी . आप भी उस मुस्लिम पूर्वाग्रह से ग्रसित नजर आते है जो धर्म और समुदाय को देश के ऊपर रखता है यंहा हम चर्चा कर रहे है की मोदी क्या देश को विकास की रह दिखा सकते है या नहीं 
क्या आप इस बात से इतफाक नहीं रखते की अगर देश का विकास होगा तो मुस्लिम समुदाय का भी विकास होगा या मुलायम सिंह यादव जैसी सोच रखते है की मदरसों से पढ़ कर निकले मुट्ठी भर नवयुवको को नौकरी दे देने भर से १५ करोड़ मुसलमानों का भला हो जायेगा 
दूसरी बात २००० मुसलमानों की हत्या बाली बात तो पूरी तरह से तथकथित सेकुलर मीडिया द्वारा फैलाई गयी बात है क्या आप इस बात से इंकार करेगे की ५६ रामभक्तो की हत्या जो मुस्लिम समुदाय द्वारा की गयी थी ने दंगो को भड़काया और आज जब भी बात होती है उन ५६ रामभक्तो को भुला कर एक गुलवरगा सोसाइटी का रुदन किया जाता है 
क्या वो ५६ रामभक्त इन्सान नहीं थे नहीं तो ये सेकुलर मीडिया उनकी बात क्यों नही करता*

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by devvrat


आप सही कह रहे है केंद्र में जब भी गेर-कांग्रेसी या बीजेपी की सरकार आती है तो देनिक उपयोग की सभी 
वस्तुये अपेक्षाकृत कम कीमत पर सहजता से उपलब्द होती हे जबकि कांग्रेस के शासन काल में सभी के लगातार भाव बढ़ाते है और किल्लत भी रहती है| क्योकि कांग्रेस के अर्थशास्त्री
(वित्त मंत्री, वाणिज्य मंत्री व कृषि मत्री) अधिक से अधिक निर्यात बढाने के चक्कर में तैयार-माल के बजाये कच्चे-माल के निर्यात को भी बढ़ावा देने की नीतिया लागू कर देते है जिससे आयात निर्यात घाटा तो कम हो जाता है लेकिन देश में महगाई व सामान्य वस्तुओ की भी कीमते लगातार बढ़ती है|:up:


खुद कांगेस के प्रधानमंत्री ने स्वीकार किया की जब सरकार १ रूपया सहायता का भेजती है तो लाभार्थी को केवल १५ पैसा मिलाता है इस १५ पैसे में रिश्वत के रूप में बापस लिया गया पैसा सामिल नहीं है नहीं तो ये राशी १० पैसे ही बैठेगी 
अब राजीव जी ये बताना भूल गए ये १ रूपया जो सहायता का भेजा जाता है वो आता कान्हा से है ये रूपया उस जनता की गाढे खून पसीने की कमाई है जो टैक्स भारती है है क्योकी नेता जी तो कभी टैक्स भरते नहीं आखिर देश सेवा जो कर रहे है 
ये ८५ पैसा जो नेता अफसर और दलाल मिल कर खा जाते है मंहगाई की जड़ है लेकिन जनता को ये समझ नहीं आता
कांगेस को दोहरा फायदा पहला नेता जी अफसर और दलाल तीनो और अमीर होते जाते है दूसरा कांगेसी भांडो को नेहरू गाँधी के नाम पर फ़ैलाने का मौका लगता है और भोली जनता समझती है ये योजनाये उनकी भलाई के लिए है इस लिए कांग्रेस को वोट दो*

----------


## biji pande

*नविन जी इस देश में  हिंदुओं के जान की कोई  कीमत नहीं है अगर आप मुसलमानों की बात करते हैं तो आप धर्म निरपेक्ष हैं अगर हिन्दू कहा तो साम्प्रदायिक .   हमारे देश में केवल दिग्विजय ,  कसाब और       अफजल गुरु जैसे लोग ही धर्म निरपेक्ष हैं* 





> *
> आशिक आवारा जी . आप भी उस मुस्लिम पूर्वाग्रह से ग्रसित नजर आते है जो धर्म और समुदाय को देश के ऊपर रखता है यंहा हम चर्चा कर रहे है की मोदी क्या देश को विकास की रह दिखा सकते है या नहीं 
> क्या आप इस बात से इतफाक नहीं रखते की अगर देश का विकास होगा तो मुस्लिम समुदाय का भी विकास होगा या मुलायम सिंह यादव जैसी सोच रखते है की मदरसों से पढ़ कर निकले मुट्ठी भर नवयुवको को नौकरी दे देने भर से १५ करोड़ मुसलमानों का भला हो जायेगा 
> दूसरी बात २००० मुसलमानों की हत्या बाली बात तो पूरी तरह से तथकथित सेकुलर मीडिया द्वारा फैलाई गयी बात है क्या आप इस बात से इंकार करेगे की ५६ रामभक्तो की हत्या जो मुस्लिम समुदाय द्वारा की गयी थी ने दंगो को भड़काया और आज जब भी बात होती है उन ५६ रामभक्तो को भुला कर एक गुलवरगा सोसाइटी का रुदन किया जाता है 
> क्या वो ५६ रामभक्त इन्सान नहीं थे नहीं तो ये सेकुलर मीडिया उनकी बात क्यों नही करता*

----------


## navinc4u

> *नविन जी इस देश में  हिंदुओं के जान की कोई  कीमत नहीं है अगर आप मुसलमानों की बात करते हैं तो आप धर्म निरपेक्ष हैं अगर हिन्दू कहा तो साम्प्रदायिक .   हमारे देश में केवल दिग्विजय ,  कसाब और       अफजल गुरु जैसे लोग ही धर्म निरपेक्ष हैं*


*सही कह रहे है आप अगर कश्मीर में महबूबा मुफ्ती हिन्दुओ को कुछ एकड़ जमीन देने का विरोध कराये और हाथ में तिरंगा लिए लोगो पर पुलिस गोली चलाये तो भी वो धर्मनिर्पेछ और अगर मोदी टोपी पहने से इनकार करे तो साम्प्रदायिक 



			
				मोदी ने वह टोपी पहनने से इंकार कर दी, जो एक मुस्लिम उलेमा ने पेश की थी।
			
		

आशिक आवारा जी जैसे लोगो के लिए ये दोहरा मापदंड नहीं है तो और क्या*

----------


## ASHIQ AAWARA

*ये मेरे नहीं बल्कि प्रख्यात स्तंभकार कुलदीप  नय्यर जी के शब्द हैं.

http://in.jagran.yahoo.com/news/opin...3_8280583.html

वैसे भी नरेन्द्र मोदी की छवि प्रधानमंत्री के लायक नहीं है. नितीश कुमार ज्यादा बेहतर हैं नरेन्द्र मोदी से....*

----------


## Jayeshh

> media yaha par road show dikhati hai 4 ache road dikhati hai 100 bure road nahi dikhati 4 ache shoping mall dikhti hai 100 zupadpati nahi dusre rajyo ki jagah yaha police achi hai muncipalyi sabse ghatya hai hospital ache hai lekin amiro ke liye agar 3 din hospital gaye samjo 3 mahine ki tankha gai rahi bat ecucation ki to modi bolege to apne bacho ko padayene aisa nahi hai 5 sal ka hoga to hum use school bej dege modi jo karte hai vo10% logo ko lagu hota hai aur vahi dikhta hai 90% log ki samsya nahi dikhti nahi media dikhta hai sab acha hai lekin amiro ke liye garab aur madyam varg ke liye nahi


आपकी बात १००% सच्ची है, मोदी प्रजा के पैसे से अपना प्रचार कर रहा है, किसी भी काम का क्रेडिट लेना कोई मोदी से सीखे, उद्योगपतिओं के लिए मोदी अछा है, बाकी आम आदमी, और किसान के लिए मोदी जैसा आदमी सही नहीं है.....

----------


## Jayeshh

> सही कहा जब मनमोहन सिंह जी  (वेसे तो जी कहने लायक नहीं है ) प्रधान मंत्री बन सकता है तो कोई भी प्रधानमंत्री बन सकता है और  मोदी तो उस से  बहुत  अच्छे साबित होंगे



दिशाजी, ज़हर को पीकर उसकी परीक्षा नहीं की जाती, मोदी को प्रधानमंत्री बनाना आम आदमी के लिए ज़हर पीने जैसा साबित हो सकता है

----------


## mangaldev

> मोदी ने वह टोपी पहनने से इंकार कर दी, जो एक मुस्लिम उलेमा ने पेश की थी।


nanvic4u *:salut:
**इन इस्लामी-जेहादियों का वश चले तो सारे मर्दों का खतना करके उन्हें टोपिया पहनवा दे और सारी ओरतो को बुर्को में लपेट कर बच्चे पैदा करने की मशीन बना दे| 
मोदी ने गुजरात की जनता के हाथो ही इनको इनकी करतूत का दंड दिलाया तो क्या बुरा किया|*

----------


## mangaldev

> ये मेरे नहीं बल्कि प्रख्यात स्तंभकार कुलदीप नय्यर जी के शब्द हैं.
> http://in.jagran.yahoo.com/news/opin...3_8280583.html
> वैसे भी नरेन्द्र मोदी की छवि प्रधानमंत्री के लायक नहीं है. नितीश कुमार ज्यादा बेहतर हैं नरेन्द्र मोदी से....


*ये कुलदीप नैयर तो कांग्रेस व तथाकथित सेकूलरवादियो के ही ग्रुप से है जिसे सारा दोष हिन्दुओ में ही नजर आता है| इनका बस चले तो पाकिस्तान की राजधानी इस्लामाबाद के बजाये दिल्ली को बनाकर इस्लामी बादशाहों के नेक सलाहकार बन जाए और अपनी बहन बेटिया उनके शहजादों को ब्याह कर हिन्दू-मुसलिम एकता का प्रदर्शन करे जैसे अकबर के जमाने में राजा मानसिंह के किया था| 
अब में पुच्छना चाहता है इतिहास से लेकर अब तक हिन्दुओ की लड़कियों को तो ये मुस्लिम ब्याह लेते है क्या किसी मुस्लिम परिवार ने अपनी लड़की का ब्याह आजतक किसी हिन्दू से बिना उसका इस्लामीकरण करवाए किया है क्या? 
ताली दोनों हाथो से बजती है जनाब लेकिन मुस्लिम मेल-मिलाप की ताली बजाना नही जानते| वे तो केवल एक हाथ से दुसरे धर्म वालो के थपड मारना जानते है और उसे ही आप लोग बिना देखे आख बन करके आवाज सुनकर ताली कहकर सेकूलर बनते हो | लेकिन हम आपकी (सेकूलरवादियो) की तरह अक्ल के अंधे नही बन सकते| हम थपड का जवाब मुक्के से ही देंगे| चाहे हमें कोई कट्टर कहे या भगवा या फिर कोई और नाम दे| हमें भी कोई फर्क नही पड़ता|*

----------


## mangaldev

*ॐ* *
में गुजरात की हिन्दु जनता को धन्यवाद देता हूँ और आशा करता हूँ कि वे श्री नरेन्द्र भाई मोदी को तबतक हरबार गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री के लिए निर्वाचित करती रहेगी जब तक कि वे प्रधानमंत्री नही बन जाते|*

----------


## bullseye

> *ये कुलदीप नैयर तो कांग्रेस व तथाकथित सेकूलरवादियो के ही ग्रुप से है जिसे सारा दोष हिन्दुओ में ही नजर आता है| इनका बस चले तो पाकिस्तान की राजधानी इस्लामाबाद के बजाये दिल्ली को बनाकर इस्लामी बादशाहों के नेक सलाहकार बन जाए और अपनी बहन बेटिया उनके शहजादों को ब्याह कर हिन्दू-मुसलिम एकता का प्रदर्शन करे जैसे अकबर के जमाने में राजा मानसिंह के किया था| 
> अब में पुच्छना चाहता है इतिहास से लेकर अब तक हिन्दुओ की लड़कियों को तो ये मुस्लिम ब्याह लेते है क्या किसी मुस्लिम परिवार ने अपनी लड़की का ब्याह आजतक किसी हिन्दू से बिना उसका इस्लामीकरण करवाए किया है क्या? 
> ताली दोनों हाथो से बजती है जनाब लेकिन मुस्लिम मेल-मिलाप की ताली बजाना नही जानते| वे तो केवल एक हाथ से दुसरे धर्म वालो के थपड मारना जानते है और उसे ही आप लोग बिना देखे आख बन करके आवाज सुनकर ताली कहकर सेकूलर बनते हो | लेकिन हम आपकी (सेकूलरवादियो) की तरह अक्ल के अंधे नही बन सकते| हम थपड का जवाब मुक्के से ही देंगे| चाहे हमें कोई कट्टर कहे या भगवा या फिर कोई और नाम दे| हमें भी कोई फर्क नही पड़ता|*


तो फिर एक बताओ भगवा मंगलदेव  जी फिर आपमें और कसाब  में क्या अंतर है..?? आपने जितनी बातें की उन सब का निचोड़ इसी प्रश्न में है अगर समझ सको तो..! आप भी कट्टरपंथी.. कसाब और अफज़ल गुरु और मोदी भी कट्टपंथी ...रामभक्तो की हत्या किसी भारतीय मुसलमान ने नहीं की बल्कि पाकिस्तानी आतंकवादियों ने की जो शायद आज भी हमारे बीच रह कर आप जैसे लोगों की बातों को नमक मिर्च लगाकर मुसलमानों को भड़काते है और आतंकवादी बनाते है...अपनों पर विश्वास करना सीखिए नहीं तो पाकिस्तान जाकर कोई अभिनव भारत वाला नया लश्कार-तैय्यबा बना लीजिये...यह देश   तोगड़िया या उमर अब्दुल्ला जैसो का  नहीं भारतियों का है..!

----------


## anoop_address

> *ॐ* *
> में गुजरात की हिन्दु जनता को धन्यवाद देता हूँ और आशा करता हूँ कि वे श्री नरेन्द्र भाई मोदी को तबतक हरबार गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री के लिए निर्वाचित करती रहेगी जब तक कि वे प्रधानमंत्री नही बन जाते|*


अरे मित्र कृपया इस तरह के पोस्ट करके मुझे दुखी न करें मै पहले भी  कह चूका हूँ की यहाँ पर स्वस्थ चर्चा करें यदि कोई नियामक महोदय इस प्रवस्ति को देख रहे हैं तो इसे तुरंत मिटा दें  कृपया अपने मस्तिस्क की संक्षिप्ता को प्रदर्शित न करें

----------


## biji pande

> *ये मेरे नहीं बल्कि प्रख्यात स्तंभकार कुलदीप  नय्यर जी के शब्द हैं.
> 
> http://in.jagran.yahoo.com/news/opin...3_8280583.html
> 
> वैसे भी नरेन्द्र मोदी की छवि प्रधानमंत्री के लायक नहीं है. नितीश कुमार ज्यादा बेहतर हैं नरेन्द्र मोदी से....*



*बड़े भाई इस कुलदीप नैय्यर की बात न करे तो ही बेहतर है इसके जैसा पाकिस्तान प्रेमी लेखक शायद ही कोई होगा*

----------


## JAINAFZ

आदरणीय  बुलजी 
आश्चर्य है की आप  कसाब  और अफजल की तुलना नरेन्द्र मोदी से कर रहे है ?
फिर तो  आप बहुत  बड़े धर्मनिरपेक्ष  है ?
आपको गुजरात का नर संहार  तो नजर  आता  है 
लेकिन  जम्मू  कश्मीर  से चार  लाख  हिन्दुओ की मोत  और पलायन  नहीं  दीखता  
मुस्लिम लीग की स्थापना से लेकर आज तक  
मोहन दास करम चंद गाँधी से ले कर सोनिया गाँधी तक 
मुस्लिम तुष्टिकरण की निति को अपनाया गया है 
किसी हिन्दू या हिंदूवादी ने कभी हिन्दू हित की बात की है तो 
आप जैसे कथित धर्मनिरपेक्ष लोग झटपटाने  क्यों लगते  है

----------


## biji pande

> तो फिर एक बताओ भगवा मंगलदेव  जी फिर आपमें और कसाब  में क्या अंतर है..?? आपने जितनी बातें की उन सब का निचोड़ इसी प्रश्न में है अगर समझ सको तो..! आप भी कट्टरपंथी.. कसाब और अफज़ल गुरु और मोदी भी कट्टपंथी ...रामभक्तो की हत्या किसी भारतीय मुसलमान ने नहीं की बल्कि पाकिस्तानी आतंकवादियों ने की जो शायद आज भी हमारे बीच रह कर आप जैसे लोगों की बातों को नमक मिर्च लगाकर मुसलमानों को भड़काते है और आतंकवादी बनाते है...अपनों पर विश्वास करना सीखिए नहीं तो पाकिस्तान जाकर कोई अभिनव भारत वाला नया लश्कार-तैय्यबा बना लीजिये...यह देश   तोगड़िया या उमर अब्दुल्ला जैसो का  नहीं भारतियों का है..!



*
पापा कसम आपने एकदम ताज़ा जानकारी दी है की रामभक्तों की ह्त्या पाकिस्तानी लोगों ने की आपतो c.b.i प्रमुख बनने के प्रमुख दावेदारों में होने चाहिए*

----------


## JAINAFZ

> *
> पापा कसम आपने एकदम ताज़ा जानकारी दी है की रामभक्तों की ह्त्या पाकिस्तानी लोगों ने की आपतो c.b.i प्रमुख बनने के प्रमुख दावेदारों में होने चाहिए*



:clap::clap::rofl: :Tiranga:

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by mangaldev


ये कुलदीप नैयर तो कांग्रेस व तथाकथित सेकूलरवादियो के ही ग्रुप से है जिसे सारा दोष हिन्दुओ में ही नजर आता है| इनका बस चले तो पाकिस्तान की राजधानी इस्लामाबाद के बजाये दिल्ली को बनाकर इस्लामी बादशाहों के नेक सलाहकार बन जाए और अपनी बहन बेटिया उनके शहजादों को ब्याह कर हिन्दू-मुसलिम एकता का प्रदर्शन करे जैसे अकबर के जमाने में राजा मानसिंह के किया था| 
अब में पुच्छना चाहता है इतिहास से लेकर अब तक हिन्दुओ की लड़कियों को तो ये मुस्लिम ब्याह लेते है क्या किसी मुस्लिम परिवार ने अपनी लड़की का ब्याह आजतक किसी हिन्दू से बिना उसका इस्लामीकरण करवाए किया है क्या? 
ताली दोनों हाथो से बजती है जनाब लेकिन मुस्लिम मेल-मिलाप की ताली बजाना नही जानते| वे तो केवल एक हाथ से दुसरे धर्म वालो के थपड मारना जानते है और उसे ही आप लोग बिना देखे आख बन करके आवाज सुनकर ताली कहकर सेकूलर बनते हो | लेकिन हम आपकी (सेकूलरवादियो) की तरह अक्ल के अंधे नही बन सकते| हम थपड का जवाब मुक्के से ही देंगे| चाहे हमें कोई कट्टर कहे या भगवा या फिर कोई और नाम दे| हमें भी कोई फर्क नही पड़ता| 


जनाव दिल्ली  में एक मुस्लिम लड़की ने जामिया इलाके में हिन्दू लडके से विवाह कर लिया था तो उस इलाके के बा सा पा विधायक जो मुस्लिम थे ने लड़की को गायब करवा दिया जब लड़का रिपोर्ट करवाने पुलिस में गया तो पुलिस ने उसी को थाने में बीत लिया , जैसे तैसे खवर मीडिया में पंहुची और मीडिया टीम कैमरा ले कर वंहा पंहुच गयी , इस पर इलाके के मुस्लिम समुदाय ने मीडिया की टीम पर पुलिस की मौजूदगी में हमला कर दिया और पुलिस देखती रही 
सोचिये अगर मामला उल्टा होता और लड़का मुस्लिम और लड़की हिन्दू होती तो यही सेकुलाराबादी  पानी पी पी कर आर एस एस को कोस रहे होते*

----------


## mangaldev

> अरे मित्र कृपया इस तरह के पोस्ट करके मुझे दुखी न करें मै पहले भी  कह चूका हूँ की यहाँ पर स्वस्थ चर्चा करें यदि कोई नियामक महोदय इस प्रवस्ति को देख रहे हैं तो इसे तुरंत मिटा दें  कृपया अपने मस्तिस्क की संक्षिप्ता को प्रदर्शित न करें


*आपकी मंशा मेरे समझ में आने लगी है आपने शायद यह सूत्र मोदी और हिन्दुत्व के विरोध के लिए शुरू किया है तो समझ-लिजियेगा कि आप अपनी करतूत में सफल नही हो सकते है| मेरी उक्त पोस्ट में केवल गुजरात की हिन्दु जनता को धन्यवाद दिया गया है|इसमे गलत क्या है| बीजेपी श्री मोदी को प्रधानमंत्री नही बनाना चाहती, यह जग जाहीर है| इसलिए शायद आप जैसे छुपे रुस्तम इन्हें गुजरात का मुख्यमंत्री भी भविष्य में नही देखने के उद्देश्य से यह मूवमेंट चला रहे है ताकि देश की हिन्दु जनता को यह सन्देश दे सके कि  इस्लाम का साथ नही देने वालो का हिन्दुस्थान में क्या हाल होता है| *

----------


## mangaldev

मित्रवर 
busy  pandey  :bloom: 
JAINAFZ  :bloom:  
navinc4u  :bloom: 
*को मेरी पोस्ट का प्रतिकार करने वालो को सटीक जवाब देने के लिए धन्यवाद*

----------


## mangaldev

> तो फिर एक बताओ भगवा मंगलदेव जी फिर आपमें और कसाब में क्या अंतर है..?? आपने जितनी बातें की उन सब का निचोड़ इसी प्रश्न में है अगर समझ सको तो..! आप भी कट्टरपंथी.. कसाब और अफज़ल गुरु और मोदी भी कट्टपंथी ...रामभक्तो की हत्या किसी भारतीय मुसलमान ने नहीं की बल्कि पाकिस्तानी आतंकवादियों ने की जो शायद आज भी हमारे बीच रह कर आप जैसे लोगों की बातों को नमक मिर्च लगाकर मुसलमानों को भड़काते है और आतंकवादी बनाते है...अपनों पर विश्वास करना सीखिए नहीं तो पाकिस्तान जाकर कोई अभिनव भारत वाला नया लश्कार-तैय्यबा बना लीजिये...यह देश तोगड़िया या उमर अब्दुल्ला जैसो का नहीं भारतियों का है..!


bullseye 
*बहुत अन्तर है| आज तक चाहे कोई कितना ही कट्टर हिन्दू हो उसने किसी मुसलमान को तिलक लगाने या जनेऊ पहने के लिए उस गुजरात के कान्ग्रेशी मोलवी की तरह आफर नही किया और ना ही हिन्दु के बीच कोई मुसलमान टोपी लगाकर आता है तो उसे टोपी उतारने के लिए कहा है| क्या कांग्रेस वोटो के लिए मनमोहनसिंह की पगड़ी उतारकर उसे टोपी पहने के लिए किसी ऐसे मोलवी को सार्वजनिक मंच पर भेजने की हिम्मत कर सकती है| ये तो हिन्दुओ की सहिष्णुता ही जो हिन्दु हिंसा का सहारा तब लेते है जब पानी सर से ऊपर गुजरने लगता है| यदि ऐसा कांग्रेस ने किसी अकाली दल के पंजाबी सरदार नेता के साथ किया होता तो सड़को पर कितनी कृपाणे लहराती| इस तरह के षडयंत्र रच (मोदी को टोपी पहनाने का नाटक) कर जो दुष्प्रचार कांग्रेस (खान-ग्रेस) और उसके पालतू मीडिया द्वारा किया जा रहा है में आशा करता हूँ कि इसका जवाब गुजरात की जनता आगामी चुनावों में अवश्य देगी|    *

----------


## anoop_address

> *आपकी मंशा मेरे समझ में आने लगी है आपने शायद यह सूत्र मोदी और हिन्दुत्व के विरोध के लिए शुरू किया है तो समझ-लिजियेगा कि आप अपनी करतूत में सफल नही हो सकते है| मेरी उक्त पोस्ट में केवल गुजरात की हिन्दु जनता को धन्यवाद दिया गया है|इसमे गलत क्या है| बीजेपी श्री मोदी को प्रधानमंत्री नही बनाना चाहती, यह जग जाहीर है| इसलिए शायद आप जैसे छुपे रुस्तम इन्हें गुजरात का मुख्यमंत्री भी भविष्य में नही देखने के उद्देश्य से यह मूवमेंट चला रहे है ताकि देश की हिन्दु जनता को यह सन्देश दे सके कि  इस्लाम का साथ नही देने वालो का हिन्दुस्थान में क्या हाल होता है| *




मित्र आप की बेबुनियाद बातों से मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता मैं भी हिन्दू हूँ मैं और मित्र केवल आपकी जानकारी के लिए बता दूं की मेरे खुद के घर के कई सदष्य  भाजपा के समर्थक हैं! मैंने सूत्र के प्रारंभ में ही कहा था में किसी भी पार्टी या व्यक्ति विशेस का समर्थक नहीं हूँ बल्कि देश का भला चाहता हूँ  किन्तु आप सब लोगों को समझा पाना असंभव है की देश में हिन्दू मुसलमान की जैसी कोई बात नहीं होती अगर नरेन्द्र मोदी कोई हिन्दू न होकर किसी और सम्प्रदाय से सम्बंधित होता तब आप लोग क्या कहते इतना तो आप को भी मालुम है की देश की दोनों पार्टियां धर्म के नाम पर ही अपनी राजनीति की रोटी सेंकती है और आप जैसे लोग ही इन राजनेताओं का निसाना बनते अब तो समझ जाओ की ये केवल राजनीति है केवल राजनीति ! भाजपा हिन्दू हिन्दू कहते हुए वोट खाती ई ही और कांग्रेस दोनों धर्मों के लोगो को बेवक़ूफ़ बनाती रही है! भाजपा  हिन्दुओं  को सुरु से कहती आई है राम मंदिर बनेगा कहा है वो राम मंदिर ???  मित्र १ बार शांति से सोचो क्या होगा हिन्दू हिन्दू या मुसलमान मुसलमान करते करते?? ये सब चू........ बनाने की बाते हैं दोस्त ! जब अडवानी ने सारे देश में इंटों के साथ साथ चंदा इकठा करवाया था और कहा था की मंदिर बनेगा!  पैसे तो जमा होकर चले गए ईंटे वही छुट  गयी ये वही लोग है जो यहाँ हिन्दू हिन्दू करते हैं और पाकिस्तान जाकर जिन्ना की मस्जिद पे फूल चढाते हैं !
मैं मोदी का सम्मान सिर्फ इसलिए करता हूँ की गुजरात का विकास उन्होंने बहूत अच्छे तरीके से किया है ! जहाँ तक मेरा विस्वास है मोदी खुद भी इतना हिन्दू हिन्दू नहीं करते होंगे जितना की आप लोग चिल्ला रहे हो !

----------


## anoop_address

> *आपकी मंशा मेरे समझ में आने लगी है आपने शायद यह सूत्र मोदी और हिन्दुत्व के विरोध के लिए शुरू किया है तो समझ-लिजियेगा कि आप अपनी करतूत में सफल नही हो सकते है| मेरी उक्त पोस्ट में केवल गुजरात की हिन्दु जनता को धन्यवाद दिया गया है|इसमे गलत क्या है| बीजेपी श्री मोदी को प्रधानमंत्री नही बनाना चाहती, यह जग जाहीर है| इसलिए शायद आप जैसे छुपे रुस्तम इन्हें गुजरात का मुख्यमंत्री भी भविष्य में नही देखने के उद्देश्य से यह मूवमेंट चला रहे है ताकि देश की हिन्दु जनता को यह सन्देश दे सके कि  इस्लाम का साथ नही देने वालो का हिन्दुस्थान में क्या हाल होता है| *


मुझे आपकी इस बात पर बहूत हसी आ रही है की मेरे सूत्र को पढ़ कर लोगो का मन परिवर्तित हो जाएगा और वे अगली बार मोदी को वोट नहीं देंगे ! मित्र ये तो साफ़ सीधी बात है की मोदी से बेहतर काम करने वाला गुजरात में कोई भी नहीं मै व्यक्तिगत रूप से चाहता हूँ की मोदी ही गुजरात के मुख्या मंत्री हों ! मैं सिर्फ यही चाहता हूँ की कोई साफ़ सुथरी छवि वाला व्यक्ति आगे आये और प्रधानमंत्री बने मैं किसी भी धर्म का समर्थक नहीं हूँ ना ही किसी धर्म के विपक्ष में हूँ

----------


## biji pande

> मुझे आपकी इस बात पर बहूत हसी आ रही है की मेरे सूत्र को पढ़ कर लोगो का मन परिवर्तित हो जाएगा और वे अगली बार मोदी को वोट नहीं देंगे ! मित्र ये तो साफ़ सीधी बात है की मोदी से बेहतर काम करने वाला गुजरात में कोई भी नहीं मै व्यक्तिगत रूप से चाहता हूँ की मोदी ही गुजरात के मुख्या मंत्री हों ! मैं सिर्फ यही चाहता हूँ की कोई साफ़ सुथरी छवि वाला व्यक्ति आगे आये और प्रधानमंत्री बने मैं किसी भी धर्म का समर्थक नहीं हूँ ना ही किसी धर्म के विपक्ष में हूँ





*बड़े भाई आप ही बता दो यहाँ साफ़ सुथरा कौन है हमें तो कोई नहीं दिखता*

----------


## biji pande

*सत्य वचन बंधू*

----------


## devvrat

> मुझे आपकी इस बात पर बहूत हसी आ रही है की मेरे सूत्र को पढ़ कर लोगो का मन परिवर्तित हो जाएगा और वे अगली बार मोदी को वोट नहीं देंगे ! मित्र ये तो साफ़ सीधी बात है की मोदी से बेहतर काम करने वाला गुजरात में कोई भी नहीं मै व्यक्तिगत रूप से चाहता हूँ की मोदी ही गुजरात के मुख्या मंत्री हों ! मैं सिर्फ यही चाहता हूँ की कोई* साफ़ सुथरी छवि* :clap:वाला व्यक्ति आगे आये और प्रधानमंत्री बने मैं किसी भी धर्म का समर्थक नहीं हूँ ना ही किसी धर्म के विपक्ष में हूँ


*चुनाव लड़ने व जीतने के लिए प्रत्येक राजनीतिक-पार्टी व राजनेता को धन की जरुरत होती है| उसके आम समर्थक इस प्रयोजन के लिए कोई धन नही देते है| ऐसे में उसे सत्ता के दोरान या विपक्ष में रहने के दोरान सदाचार के विरुद्ध आचरण करके ही धन की व्यवस्था करनी होती है| (क्योकि सदाचार व इमानदारी से इतना धन एकत्रित नही किया जा सकता, जिनता एक विधायक या सांसद द्वारा चुनाव जितने के लिए चुनाव के दोरान व्यय करना होता है) जिसे भ्रष्टाचार कहा जाता है ये भ्रष्टाचार जब आम निगाहों में आ जाता है तो लोग उस नेता व पार्टी को चोर कहने लगते है| अथार्त पकड़ा गया सो चोर, बाक़ी सब शाहुकार(शरीफ)| अब आप बताये जब हमारी व्यवस्था (चुनाव-प्रणाली) ही चोरो और चोरी (भ्रष्टाचार) धन से चलती है तो आप साफ़ सुथरा/सुथरी कहा से लाओगे| यदि ले भी आये तो वह फिर आगामी चुनाव जितने के लिए उसे चोरी (भ्रष्टाचार) करना ही पडेगा* :question:

----------


## mangaldev

> मित्र आप की बेबुनियाद बातों से मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता मैं भी हिन्दू हूँ मैं और मित्र केवल आपकी जानकारी के लिए बता दूं की मेरे खुद के घर के कई सदष्य भाजपा के समर्थक हैं! मैंने सूत्र के प्रारंभ में ही कहा था में किसी भी पार्टी या व्यक्ति विशेस का समर्थक नहीं हूँ बल्कि देश का भला चाहता हूँ किन्तु आप सब लोगों को समझा पाना असंभव है की देश में हिन्दू मुसलमान की जैसी कोई बात नहीं होती अगर नरेन्द्र मोदी कोई हिन्दू न होकर किसी और सम्प्रदाय से सम्बंधित होता तब आप लोग क्या कहते इतना तो आप को भी मालुम है की देश की दोनों पार्टियां धर्म के नाम पर ही अपनी राजनीति की रोटी सेंकती है और आप जैसे लोग ही इन राजनेताओं का निसाना बनते अब तो समझ जाओ की ये केवल राजनीति है केवल राजनीति ! भाजपा हिन्दू हिन्दू कहते हुए वोट खाती ई ही और कांग्रेस दोनों धर्मों के लोगो को बेवक़ूफ़ बनाती रही है!


*ये आपकी गलत फहमी है कि हिन्दू हिन्दू कहने से भाजपा को वोट मिलते है अगर ऐसा होता तो ये देश कभी का हिन्दु-राष्ट्र बन चुका होता और दुःख इस बात का हैकि ऐसा कहने से हिन्दु तो कभी एक नही हुए बल्की भाजपा को या फिर हिन्दुओ की बात करने वालो को साम्प्रदायिक कहने का रिवाज देश में आप जैसे लोगो ने चला दिया है और सरे-आम इस्लामिक-तरफदारी को गर्व से धर्म-निरपेक्षता कहा जाने लगा है इसके पिच्छे वोटो की राजनीति नही, इस्लाम की सोची समझी चाल है| आप कृपया १९३० से १९४७-४८ तक का इतिहास पढ़े| जब भी किसी देश में मुस्लिम १५% से अधिक हो जाते है तो वह अपने लिए अल्पसंख्यक के नाम पर अलग कानूनों की मांग करते है और अपनी जनसंख्या को ३०%तक बढाते-बढाते वह अलग देश की माग करते है हम ऐसा १९४७ में एक बार तो भुगत चुके है| परिवार-नियोजन के कार्यक्रम को हिन्दुओ पर ही नही मुस्लिमो पर भी कडाई से लागू करना होगा| जिससे इन्हें नियंत्रित रखा जा सके अन्यथा हिन्दु तो स्वेच्छा से परिवार-नियोजन करते रहेंगे और मुस्लिम जनसंख्या बढाते रहेंगे| फिर एक दिन जल्द ही ऐसा आयेगा, जब ये ३०% से अधिक होंगे और पाकिस्तान के बाद कोई नया "स्तान" इन्हें मानवाधिकारियो द्वारा दिलवा दिया जाएगा|*

----------


## bullseye

> आदरणीय  बुलजी 
> आश्चर्य है की आप  कसाब  और अफजल की तुलना नरेन्द्र मोदी से कर रहे है ?
> फिर तो  आप बहुत  बड़े धर्मनिरपेक्ष  है ?
> आपको गुजरात का नर संहार  तो नजर  आता  है 
> लेकिन  जम्मू  कश्मीर  से चार  लाख  हिन्दुओ की मोत  और पलायन  नहीं  दीखता  
> मुस्लिम लीग की स्थापना से लेकर आज तक  
> मोहन दास करम चंद गाँधी से ले कर सोनिया गाँधी तक 
> मुस्लिम तुष्टिकरण की निति को अपनाया गया है 
> किसी हिन्दू या हिंदूवादी ने कभी हिन्दू हित की बात की है तो 
> आप जैसे कथित धर्मनिरपेक्ष लोग झटपटाने  क्यों लगते  है


प्रिय जैनाफ्ज़ जी...किसने कहा की मैं उन तथाकथित धर्मनिरपेक्ष लोगो में से हूँ...अगर आप लोग कश्मीरी पंडितों की बात करे या कश्मीरी हिन्दुओं की तो भी में यही कहूँगा की भारत का वोह अंग भी उनका ही अतना ही अपना है जितना किसी मुस्लिम का..मुझे इतनी शक्ति तो है की गलत को गलत और सही को सही कह सकू...! और मेरी तुलना कोई गलत नहीं है..कसब जैसे लोग बिना पद प्रतिष्ठा के भाड़े के टट्टू है और मोदी जैसे लोग पद में रह कर प्रतिष्ठा के साथ आतंकवाद का साथ दे रहे है..बस धर्म की आड़ अलग २ है...कही हिन्दू तो कही मुस्लिम..! और ये बेवक़ूफ़ तो मारते भी अपने देश के ही भाईयों को है...वरना इस देश के आम हिन्दू मुस्लिम को दो जून की रोटी के लिए म्हणत करने के अलावा और कुछ सोचने का समय नहीं मिलता ...वोह तो हम और आप जैसे लोग है जिन्हें सब कुछ आसानी से मिल जाता है तो इन सब बातों की चाह्र्चा हो जाती है..!! और रही बात लाखो हिन्दुओं की मौत की तो जब कहीं बम धमाका करता है तो धर्मं नहीं पूछता सिर्फ जान लेता है ...देश के बाकी हिस्सों में जो बम धमाके हुए उसमे भी तो कई मुसलमान मारे गए ....उनका क्या? हर कोई आतंकवाद से बेहाल है ....इस तरह देश को तोड़ने वाली बातें करके खुद को सही मत बनाये .....दुनिया में सिर्फ हिन्दू ही आतंकवाद से मर रहे है ऐसा नहीं है...बाकि भी मर रहे है...! जिस तरह आपको हिन्दू होने की वजह से अपने धर्मं के लोगो का दर्द लगता है उसी तरह मुझे लगा ...! परन्तु मैं फिर सभी के बारे में भी सोचता हूँ की मरने वाला चाहे जो हो...उसकी तकलीफ को सिर्फ वही समझ सकता है..! जिसने ये सब झेला है..!

----------


## bullseye

> bullseye 
> *बहुत अन्तर है| आज तक चाहे कोई कितना ही कट्टर हिन्दू हो उसने किसी मुसलमान को तिलक लगाने या जनेऊ पहने के लिए उस गुजरात के कान्ग्रेशी मोलवी की तरह आफर नही किया और ना ही हिन्दु के बीच कोई मुसलमान टोपी लगाकर आता है तो उसे टोपी उतारने के लिए कहा है| क्या कांग्रेस वोटो के लिए मनमोहनसिंह की पगड़ी उतारकर उसे टोपी पहने के लिए किसी ऐसे मोलवी को सार्वजनिक मंच पर भेजने की हिम्मत कर सकती है| ये तो हिन्दुओ की सहिष्णुता ही जो हिन्दु हिंसा का सहारा तब लेते है जब पानी सर से ऊपर गुजरने लगता है| यदि ऐसा कांग्रेस ने किसी अकाली दल के पंजाबी सरदार नेता के साथ किया होता तो सड़को पर कितनी कृपाणे लहराती| इस तरह के षडयंत्र रच (मोदी को टोपी पहनाने का नाटक) कर जो दुष्प्रचार कांग्रेस (खान-ग्रेस) और उसके पालतू मीडिया द्वारा किया जा रहा है में आशा करता हूँ कि इसका जवाब गुजरात की जनता आगामी चुनावों में अवश्य देगी|    *


क्या मंगल देव जी ...! ये क्या बात हुयी इस तरह  के ड्रामे बाजी  की ज़रुरत आम आदमी को नहीं होती ..! न ही आम मुसलमान को ज़रुरत है किसी को टोपी पहनाने की और न किसी आम हिन्दू को ज़रुरत है किसी मुस्लिम को टिका लगाने की..! ये तो बे-सर पैर जैसा हो गया...! ये सब राजनीतिज्ञों के ड्रामे है और कुछ नहीं..और मैंने तो टोपी के बारे कोई बात भी नहीं की..क्योंकि मेरी नज़र में ये सब बेवकूफी है पहले से सोची समझी चाल मौलवी को पैसे दिए होंगे की मंच पर हज़ारो टीवी कैमरा के सामने ये सब करो और हिन्दुओं को खुश करो..! क्यों कभी आपने आम लोगों के साथ ये सब सुना है क्या?? हमने तो कई बार टिका लगवाया तब तो इतना नहीं चिल्लाये जितना अभी चिल्ला रहे हो..! मैं दंगों की वजह से मोदी के खिलाफ हूँ क्योंकि उसने अपने देश के लोगों को ही मारा..! पाकिस्तानी तो आकर मरकर चले गए..इसीलिए क्योंकि उन्हें भी दंगे करवाना था ताकि मोदी की पैठ पक्की हो सके..! देश हित देश हित चिल्लाने से कुछ नहीं होता जब सच में करने की बारी आती है तो आप जैसे लोग या तो हिन्दू की तरफ या मुस्लिम की तरफ हो जाते हो..! अगर सच्चे देशभक्त हो तो देश और उसके लोगों के बारें में सोचो जिसमे सब आते है..!

----------


## bullseye

> *
> पापा कसम आपने एकदम ताज़ा जानकारी दी है की रामभक्तों की ह्त्या पाकिस्तानी लोगों ने की आपतो c.b.i प्रमुख बनने के प्रमुख दावेदारों में होने चाहिए*


धन्यवाद पाण्डेय जी ..! कोई पागल ही होगा जो भारत में पैदा होकर भारत के रामसेवको को मरेगा ये जानते हुए की इससे दंगे भड़क सकते है...और यहाँ का आम मुसलमान तो अधिकतर गरीबी में जीवें यापन कर रहा है ...वोह तो अपनी जीविका चलाएगा या ये सब बेवकूफिया करके खुद के साथ और लोगों को भी मरवाएगा..?? दंगो में हमेशा बेक़सूर हिन्दू मुसलमान मारे जाते है जिनका कोई कसूर नहीं होता ..!

----------


## mangaldev

> क्या मंगल देव जी ...! ये क्या बात हुयी इस तरह के ड्रामे बाजी की ज़रुरत आम आदमी को नहीं होती ..! न ही आम मुसलमान को ज़रुरत है किसी को टोपी पहनाने की और न किसी आम हिन्दू को ज़रुरत है किसी मुस्लिम को टिका लगाने की..! ये तो बे-सर पैर जैसा हो गया...! ये सब राजनीतिज्ञों के ड्रामे है और कुछ नहीं..और मैंने तो टोपी के बारे कोई बात भी नहीं की..क्योंकि मेरी नज़र में ये सब बेवकूफी है पहले से सोची समझी चाल मौलवी को पैसे दिए होंगे की मंच पर हज़ारो टीवी कैमरा के सामने ये सब करो और हिन्दुओं को खुश करो..! क्यों कभी आपने आम लोगों के साथ ये सब सुना है क्या?? हमने तो कई बार टिका लगवाया तब तो इतना नहीं चिल्लाये जितना अभी चिल्ला रहे हो..! मैं दंगों की वजह से मोदी के खिलाफ हूँ क्योंकि उसने अपने देश के लोगों को ही मारा..! पाकिस्तानी तो आकर मरकर चले गए..इसीलिए क्योंकि उन्हें भी दंगे करवाना था ताकि मोदी की पैठ पक्की हो सके..! देश हित देश हित चिल्लाने से कुछ नहीं होता जब सच में करने की बारी आती है तो आप जैसे लोग या तो हिन्दू की तरफ या मुस्लिम की तरफ हो जाते हो..! अगर सच्चे देशभक्त हो तो देश और उसके लोगों के बारें में सोचो जिसमे सब आते है..!


*यही तो में जानना चाहता हूँ कि आप ऐसे लोग व हमारा मीडिया किसके हाथो की कठपूतली है जो किसी हिन्दू के मरने पर तो 'साईलेंट' रहते है और मोलवी की टोपी नही पहनने पर धर्म-निरपेक्षता याद आ जाती है| गुजरात के दंगो में गिनती के मुसलमान मरे तो मोदी आपकी नजर में दंगेबाज हो गए| जब कांग्रेसियों ने १९८४ 
में देश की राजधानी और उसके आस-पास के राज्यों में हजारो सिक्खों को मारा तो केंद्र में कांग्रेस अप्रत्यासित बहुमत (तत्कालीन राजीव गांधी सरकार) से आ गयी| कश्मीर के पंडित, सिक्ख व हिन्दु जम्मू में आज भी शरणार्थी बन कर रहे है 
क्योकि कश्मीर-घाटी के सभी कस्बे श्रीनगर, पूंछ,राजोरी, अनंतनाग आदि मुस्लिम बहुल है| क्या कश्मीर के ये (कश्मीरी पंडित) मूल निवासी जो जम्मू  में शरणार्थी की तरह रह रहे है| उनके जान माल व सुरक्षा की आज कोई बात करने वाला नही है लेकिन आप जैसे लोग व हमारा मीडिया केवल खान-ग्रेश के पद-चिन्हों पर चल कर मुस्लिमो के लिए आसू बहाते है हिन्दु मरे तो मरे कोई बात नही बाकि हिन्दुस्थान कब पाकिस्तान बने इसी की चिंता आपको सताती है| *

----------


## mangaldev

> रामभक्तो की हत्या किसी भारतीय मुसलमान ने नहीं की बल्कि पाकिस्तानी आतंकवादियों ने की


*आपके सामान्य ज्ञानपर अब मुझे हसी आ रही है लगता है जब आप कुच्छ पढ़ते सुनते या लिखते बोलते है तो आपके दिमाक की कुच्छ विशेष ग्रंथिया जाग जाती है जब कांग्रेस को हानि की बात आती है तो आपके दिमाक की धर्म-निरपेक्ष ग्रंथी जाग उठती और आप भारत में रहने वाले मुसलमानों को भी पाकिस्तानी बताने लगते है| गोधरा काण्ड में साबरमती रेल के डिब्बे जलाने वाले लगभग सभी दोषी जेल में है और वे सभी भारत के नागरिक है और जादातर मध्यप्रदेश गुजरात व यू.पी. के शहर (आजमगढ़) के रहने वाले है ये इन्डियन मुजाहिद्दीन भी भारतीय मुस्लिम नागरिको का ही संगठन है जो हिन्दुस्तान को "दारुल-उल-इस्लाम" बनाना चाहता है लेकिन कांग्रेस व कमंयूष्ट व उनकी विचारधारा वाली पार्टिया व आप जैसी धर्म-निरपेक्ष मानसिकता के चलते कोई कार्यवाही नही करते है और इनके विरुद्ध आवाज उठाने वालो को सांप्रदायिक कहकर दबाते है| *

----------


## bullseye

> *यही तो में जानना चाहता हूँ कि आप ऐसे लोग व हमारा मीडिया किसके हाथो की कठपूतली है जो किसी हिन्दू के मरने पर तो 'साईलेंट' रहते है और मोलवी की टोपी नही पहनने पर धर्म-निरपेक्षता याद आ जाती है| गुजरात के दंगो में गिनती के मुसलमान मरे तो मोदी आपकी नजर में दंगेबाज हो गए| जब कांग्रेसियों ने १९८४ 
> में देश की राजधानी और उसके आस-पास के राज्यों में हजारो सिक्खों को मारा तो केंद्र में कांग्रेस अप्रत्यासित बहुमत (तत्कालीन राजीव गांधी सरकार) से आ गयी| कश्मीर के पंडित, सिक्ख व हिन्दु जम्मू में आज भी शरणार्थी बन कर रहे है 
> क्योकि कश्मीर-घाटी के सभी कस्बे श्रीनगर, पूंछ,राजोरी, अनंतनाग आदि मुस्लिम बहुल है| क्या कश्मीर के ये (कश्मीरी पंडित) मूल निवासी जो जम्मू  में शरणार्थी की तरह रह रहे है| उनके जान माल व सुरक्षा की आज कोई बात करने वाला नही है लेकिन आप जैसे लोग व हमारा मीडिया केवल खान-ग्रेश के पद-चिन्हों पर चल कर मुस्लिमो के लिए आसू बहाते है हिन्दु मरे तो मरे कोई बात नही बाकि हिन्दुस्थान कब पाकिस्तान बने इसी की चिंता आपको सताती है| *


मंगल देव जी मुझे लगता है आपने मेरा लिखा हुआ ठीक से नहीं पढ़ा ....अगर पढ़ा होता तो घुमा फिरा कर एक ही बात नहीं करते ...! मैंने उपर कहा है की देश के अंतर्गत सब आते है चाहे वोह कोई हो..! आप अपनी बातों पर अड़ने की बजाये बात समझ कर पढ़िए .. अगर आपको इतनी परेशानी है तो मुझे जम्मू कश्मीर का प्रधानमंत्री बना दीजिये मैं सारे हिन्दुओं को वापस  कश्मीर में लाकर रहूँगा.! कश्मीर के आम मुसलमानों को कोई परेशानी नहीं की वहां हिन्दू रहे या कोई और...देश सब का है..! ये सब तो राजनीतिक पार्टियों की मिली भगत है ...और हाँ एक बात और आप मुझे बार २ कांग्रेस का हित रक्षक होने का संकेत मत दीजिये मेरी नज़र में भारत की सब राजनीतिक पार्टी भ्रष्ट और दंगाई है..एक भी सही नहीं..! ये मेरे लिए बहुत बड़ी गाली के सामान है..! उम्मीद है आप दुबारा ध्यान रखेंगे..!और हाँ गुजरात दंगे में गिनती के नहीं हज़ारो मुस्लिम मरे और हज़ारो हिन्दू मरे ..! गिनती की मौते तो छिट-पुट हिंसा में आती है न..! ये सब न्यूज़ में पढ़ा और देखा था..!

----------


## bullseye

> *आपके सामान्य ज्ञानपर अब मुझे हसी आ रही है लगता है जब आप कुच्छ पढ़ते सुनते या लिखते बोलते है तो आपके दिमाक की कुच्छ विशेष ग्रंथिया जाग जाती है जब कांग्रेस को हानि की बात आती है तो आपके दिमाक की धर्म-निरपेक्ष ग्रंथी जाग उठती और आप भारत में रहने वाले मुसलमानों को भी पाकिस्तानी बताने लगते है| गोधरा काण्ड में साबरमती रेल के डिब्बे जलाने वाले लगभग सभी दोषी जेल में है और वे सभी भारत के नागरिक है और जादातर मध्यप्रदेश गुजरात व यू.पी. के शहर (आजमगढ़) के रहने वाले है ये इन्डियन मुजाहिद्दीन भी भारतीय मुस्लिम नागरिको का ही संगठन है जो हिन्दुस्तान को "दारुल-उल-इस्लाम" बनाना चाहता है लेकिन कांग्रेस व कमंयूष्ट व उनकी विचारधारा वाली पार्टिया व आप जैसी धर्म-निरपेक्ष मानसिकता के चलते कोई कार्यवाही नही करते है और इनके विरुद्ध आवाज उठाने वालो को सांप्रदायिक कहकर दबाते है| *


देखिये मुझे भारतीय  आतंकवादी संघटनो के बारे में ज्यादा नहीं मालूम हाँ सिमी का मालूम था की वोह भारत के आतंकवादी है..पर इंडियन मुजाहिदीन का नहीं मालूम था ...मैंने ही आज तक न्यू में देखा था की ये सारा षड़यंत्र पाकिस्तान का था जिसमे मोदी समेत भारत के बड़े नेता मिले हुए थे..और जिन्हें भारत का नागरिक बताया जारहा है वोह भी भारत में घुसपैठ करके बाकायदा राशन कार्ड बनवाकर यहाँ सालों से रह रहे है..! फिर भी अगर आपको हंसी आ रही है तो कोई बात नहीं हंसिये ये तो आपकी ही सेहत के लिए अच्छा है..!

----------


## bullseye

अरे यार मैं अन्तर्वासना से डेड़ वर्ष से जुदा हुआ हूँ फिर मुझे नवागत क्यों लिखा जाता है..??

----------


## mangaldev

> जम्मू कश्मीर का प्रधानमंत्री बना दीजिये मैं सारे हिन्दुओं को वापस कश्मीर में लाकर रहूँगा.! कश्मीर के आम मुसलमानों को कोई परेशानी नहीं की वहां हिन्दू रहे या कोई और...देश सब का है..!


*आप कश्मीर के प्रधानमंत्री बनेगे? आपको तो पता ही नही है प्रधानमंत्री देश का होता है किसी राज्य का नही! राज्य का मुख्यमंत्री होता है और प्रधानमंत्री मुख्यमत्री क्रसस: सांसद विधायक बनते है जिनका चुनाव जनता करती है| तो फिर में या कोई तुम्हे कश्मीर का प्रधानमंत्री (मुख्यमंत्री) कैसे बना सकते है| फिर कश्मीर तो मुस्लिम बहुल राज्य है वहां का मुख्यमंत्री आजतक तो कोई हिन्दु बन नही सका जब की देश के अनेक हिन्दु बहुल राज्यों के मुस्लिम-मुख्यमंत्री कांग्रेस ने अनेक बार बनवाये है कांग्रेस ने दो बार व भाजपा ने एक बार मुस्लिम को देश का राष्ट्रपति भी बनाया है फिर भी कश्मीर का कोई हिन्दु मुख्यमंत्री नही बन सका, क्योकि वह मुस्लिम बहुल राज्य है? 
आप केवल धर्म-निरपेक्षता के कांग्रेसी विचार से पीड़ित है इसीलिए मुसलमानों के "मीटिंग आफ माइंड्स" नही समझना चाहते है|*

----------


## anushka

> दोस्तों जिस प्रकार u s  की रिपोर्ट से भाजपा की बाचें खिल गयी है तो क्या सच मच नरेन्द्र मोदी में अगला प्रधानमंत्री बन्ने की क्षमता है?? कृपया अपने विचार रखें


*भारत का अगला प्रधानमंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी क्यों हो* 
*
नरेन्द्र मोदी के विरोधियों से कुछ सवाल  -*

*1) यदि वे नरेन्द्र मोदी के विरोधी हैं तो इसका मतलब यह लगाया जाए कि वे कांग्रेस के समर्थक हैं?

2) यदि कांग्रेस समर्थक नहीं हैं तो "भोंदू युवराज" के इस सशक्त विकल्प को अपना समर्थन क्यों नहीं देते?

3) यदि मोदी को समर्थन नहीं दे सकते इसका मतलब तो यही है कि आप महंगाई, कुशासन, आतंकवाद, भ्रष्टाचार से पीड़ित नहीं हैं।

4) मीडिया के जो मित्र हैं, क्या वे यह बता सकते हैं कि यदि भोंदू युवराज नहीं, नरेन्द्र मोदी भी नहीं तो फ़िर कौन?

5) क्या मोदी विरोधियों के पास नरेन्द्र मोदी से बेहतर प्रशासक, प्रधानमंत्री के पद हेतु उपलब्ध है?

6) यदि उनके पास मोदी का विकल्प नहीं है, और वे सपने बुन रहे हैं कि शायद कांग्रेस में कोई चमत्कार हो जाएगा और यह पार्टी एकदम सुधर जाएगी… या फ़िर तीसरे मोर्चे नामक "भानुमति के कुनबे" द्वारा कांग्रेस को समर्थन देने से देश में सुशासन आ जाएगा तो निश्चित ही वे लोग मुंगेरीलाल हैं…*

*तात्पर्य यह है कि नरेन्द्र मोदी के विरोधी स्पष्ट जवाब दें कि 2014 में यदि मोदी नहीं, तो फ़िर कौन? यदि मोदी नहीं, तो क्या वे लोग कांग्रेस की सत्ता लगातार तीसरी बार सहन करने की क्षमता रखते हैं? राहुल गाँधी को प्रधानमंत्री स्वीकार कर सकते हैं? दस साल तक सोनिया, मनमोहन, चिदम्बरम, पवार, सिब्बल, लालू को झेलने के बाद अगले पाँच साल भी इन्हें झेलने की क्षमता है? यदि नहीं… तो फ़िर मोदी का विरोध क्यों? विरोध करना ही है तो सकारात्मक विरोध करो… मोदी का कोई अन्य "सशक्त और व्यावहारिक विकल्प" पेश करो… कब तक सेकुलरिज़्म का घण्टा बजाते रहोगे?*

*आगे चाहे जो हो पर नरेन्द्र मोदी ने राष्ट्रीय नेतृत्वहीनता के दौर से गुजर रहे बीजेपी सही वक्त पर चोट किया है। यह वो वक्त है, जब संघ की निजी पसंद बनकर दिल्ली के घाघों की बाट लगा रहे नागपुर के नीतिन गडकरी पार्टी का कायाकल्प करने में विफल रहने के बाद खुद का कायाकल्प करने के लिए अचानक अस्पताल का रुख कर लिया।*

*मीडिया मंडली में यह मजाक चल रहा है कि बीजेपी अध्यक्ष गडकरी ने सोनिया गांधी की देखादेखी अस्पताल में दाखिल होने का शौक पाल लिया। कहते हैं कि आडवाणी के रथयात्रा पर निकालने के एकतरफा फैसला पर गडकरी को मजबूरी में ठप्पा लगाना पड़ा। इस पर संघ के संरक्षण नेताओं ने नीतिन को निक्कमेपन का तमगा दिया तो घबराए मन से अस्पताल में इस सोच के साथ दाखिल हो गए कि शायद कांग्रेस में सोनिया गांधी की तरह ही बीजेपी को भी उनकी गैरमौजूदगी खलने लगेगी।*

*हमारा देश वह देश है जंहा कोई भी मुस्लिम नेता वन्देमातरम कहने को तैयार नही होता, फ़िर भी देश मे कोई राजनैतिक दल, समाजिक संस्था यह नही कह्ती कि यह देश का अपमान है। कोई भी मुस्लिम नेता चन्दन, तिलक लगाने को तैयार नही हो तो कोई हिन्दू संस्था यह नही कह्ती कि यह हिन्दुओं का अपमान है पर मोदी ने टोपी नही पहनी तो इनमे से कई मुस्लिमों के साथ मिलकर चिल्लाते हैं कि यह इस्लाम का अपमान है।* 

*कुदरत का अनोखापन उसके संतुलन में है। सभ्यताओं के संघर्ष में भारत को मज़बूत नेतृत्व चाहिए क्योंकि यह देश पिलपिलों का देश कहला रहा है और अब अति हो चुकी है। पानी सिर से ऊपर बह रहा है। मोदी अभी नहीं तो कभी नहीं। 2012 में गुजरात के लोग मोदी को मुख्यमंत्री नहीं चुनेंगे बल्कि वे देश को प्रधानमंत्री देंगे। उधर, यूपी में अगर 2012 में राहुल थोड़ी-सी भी सफलता हासिल करें तो पिलपिलों के हौसलों में ऊभार आएगा। राहुल को चुनौती केवल मोदी दे सकते हैं। ये बात अलग है कि दोनों की तुलना बेमानी और हास्यास्पद है।*

----------


## anushka

> *दुनिया भर में रूढि़वादी दल समाज को उग्र बनाने के लिए अपने आधार के विस्तार के नए-नए उपाय खोजते हैं। भारतीय जनता पार्टी ऐसा ही दल है। वह महसूस करती है कि उसे हिंदू समाज में अपना समर्थन बढ़ाना चाहिए। वह मानती है कि मुस्लिम मतदाता उसके पक्ष में मतदान नहीं करते। गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी के तीन दिन के उपवास का मकसद हिंदुओं में अपने प्रति समर्थन को और बढ़ाना था। जिस सभागार में उपवास किया गया वह भगवा वेशधारी साधु-संतों से भरा था। जो वक्ता मंच से भाषण दे रहे थे, उन सभी ने हिंदुत्व के लोकाचार को प्रतिध्वनित किया। यही कहा जाएगा कि वहां किसी खुले दृष्टिकोण के लिए कोई गुंजाइश नहीं थी। विरोध प्रदर्शन करने वाले उपवास स्थल पर पहुंचने से पहले ही बंदी बना लिए गए थे। मोदी ने वह टोपी पहनने से इंकार कर दी, जो एक मुस्लिम उलेमा ने पेश की थी। इसका कारण यह बताया गया कि यह उपवास के घोषित उद्देश्य के अनुरूप नहीं है। हालांकि उपवास का उद्देश्य सद्भावना बताया गया था। 2002 में हुए संहार के पीडि़तों की ओर से दिए गए एक ज्ञापन मात्र को भी नहीं लिया गया।
> 
> भाजपा नेतृत्व को जिस सवाल पर निश्चित तौर पर विचार करना चाहिए वह है कि क्या उपवास का उद्देश्य हासिल हो गया? भीड़ कोई मापदंड नहीं है, क्योंकि मोदी ने गुजराती स्वाभिमान के नाम पर लोगों का आह्वान किया था। उन्होंने प्रमुख समाचार पत्रों में राज्य सरकार के खर्च पर पूरे पेज के विज्ञापन दिए थे। साथ ही लोग इसलिए भी आकर्षित हुए कि वह स्थान वातानुकूलित था और वहां नि:शुल्क भोजन उपलब्ध कराया गया था। इस प्रयोजन से राज्य कोष पर छह करोड़ से भी अधिक का भार पड़ा। इससे भी कहीं अधिक व्यय गुजरातियों के कानों में यह बात भरने पर हुआ कि मोदी ने गुजरातियों के उस गौरव को पुनर्जीवित किया जिसे आजादी के बाद सरदार पटेल के स्थान पर जवाहर लाल नेहरू को प्रधानमंत्री बनाने से आघात लगा था।
> 
> मोदी को विकास का श्रेय दिया जाता है। इसमें शक नहीं कि उन्होंने गुजरातियों को बदल दिया है, परंतु यह भी सत्य है कि गुजराती होते ही हैं कठोर परिश्रमी। मोदी का उपवास गुजरातियों की प्रगति को दर्शाने के लिए नहीं था, बल्कि उनकी अपील टेलीविजन चैनलों के माध्यम से हिंदू मतदाताओं से थी। चैनलों ने 24 घंटे एक शुद्ध रूढि़वादी, कट्टरतावादी शो को प्रसारित किया। यह कहना कठिन है कि उपवास का अपेक्षित प्रभाव पड़ा या नहीं, परंतु यह साफ है कि राष्ट्रीय जनतांत्रिक गठबंधन में भाजपा के कुछ सहयोगी भी खुलकर इस उपवास के विरोध में थे। बिहार के मुख्यमंत्री नीतीश कुमार भाजपा के समर्थन से सरकार चला रहे हैं। जब उनसे मोदी पर टिप्पणी करने के लिए कहा गया तो वह पत्रकारों से हटकर दूर चले गए। पंजाब के मुख्यमंत्री उपवास स्थल पर उपस्थित थे, क्योंकि सत्तारूढ़ शिरोमणी अकाली दल की सोच भी सांप्रदायिक प्रतीत होती है। साफ है कि भाजपा का उद्देश्य मोदी को राष्ट्रीय परिदृश्य में लाने का है। पार्टी ने मोदी के प्रशासन पर लगे रक्त के धब्बों को मिटाने का कोई प्रयास नहीं किया। प्रशासन की प्रशंसा किस आधार पर की जा रही थी जबकि मुस्लिम खुद को असुरक्षित महसूस करते हैं? विशेष जांच दल ने मोदी को व्यक्तिगत रूप से दोषमुक्त घोषित किया है, परंतु एमिक्स क्यूरी ने एक भिन्न रिपोर्ट दी है। इस पर अदालत द्वारा विचार होना है। जैसी आशा थी, मोदी यह जानना नहीं चाहते कि देश में अल्पसंख्यक और बहुसंख्यक हैं। यह सोच जातीय सफाये की नीति के अनुकूल है, जिसका पालन लगभग दस वर्ष पूर्व उनके राज्य में हुआ था। फिर भी राज्य के मुख्यमंत्री के तौर पर पुलिस समर्थित भीड़ के हाथों लगभग दो हजार मुस्लिमों की हत्या के लिए तो वह ही जवाबदेह हैं। 16 लाख गुजराती मुस्लिम पिछले एक दशक से न्याय की प्रतीक्षा में हैं। जनता दल ने सही ही कहा है कि जो व्यक्ति एक राज्य में स्थिति पर काबू नहीं पा सकता उस पर देश के संचालन का दायित्व निभाने के बारे में भरोसा नहीं किया जा सकता। मोदी को सुषमा स्वराज और अरुण जेटली के अलावा प्रधानमंत्री पद के लिए एक और प्रत्याशी के तौर पर पेश किया जा रहा है।
> 
> भाजपा से ज्यादा नरेंद्र मोदी को यह अहसास होना चाहिए कि सैकड़ों उपवास भी उन पापों को नहीं धो सकेंगे जो उन्होंने किए हैं। अब जब वह राष्ट्रीय राजनीति में एक बड़ी भूमिका निभाने के लिए तैयार हो रहे हैं, उन्हें 2002 के दंगों के लिए क्षमा याचना कर ही लेनी चाहिए। 1984 में हुई सिखों की हत्याओं के लिए विलंब से ही सही कांग्रेस ने अपनी गलती स्वीकार तो की। प्रधानमंत्री मनमोहन सिंह ने क्षमायाचना के साथ-साथ पीडि़त परिवारों के लिए मुआवजा राशि भी बढ़ाई। मोदी के एजेंडे में तो ऐसा भी कुछ नहीं है। सोच विहीन भाजपा अब अपना ध्यान लालकृष्ण आडवाणी की रथयात्रा पर केंद्रित कर रही है, जिसकी घोषणा उन्होंने मोदी के उपवास से पहले की थी। पार्टी यह भूल रही है कि आडवाणी अन्ना हजारे नहीं हैं जो भ्रष्टाचार के विरुद्ध एक सही प्रतीक बनकर उभरे हैं। सही है कि राष्ट्रीय स्वयंसेवक संघ यात्रा के बारे में उत्साहित नहीं है। मैंने सोमनाथ मंदिर से लेकर अयोध्या में विवादित ढांचे के विध्वंस तक आडवाणी की यात्रा देखी थी। यह स्पष्ट है कि भाजपा उसी तरह का धु्रवीकरण चाहती है, जिसकी परिणति सैकड़ों मुस्लिमों की मृत्यु में हुई थी, किंतु वह कार्ड दोबारा नहीं खेला जा सकता। भाजपा अभी भी मुद्दे को घुमा रही है। मतदाताओं को अल्पसंख्यक समुदाय के विरुद्ध घृणा के माध्यम से नहीं फुसलाया जा सकता।
> 
> भाजपा को कम से कम विगत दो आम चुनावों में मिली हार से तो सीख लेनी चाहिए। कांग्रेस सरकार के कुशासन को भी भाजपा के ऊपर वरीयता मिली थी। निश्चित रूप से राष्ट्र ऐसी स्थिति का सामना करने को तैयार नहीं है, जिसमें एक ओर हिंदू जुटे हों और दूसरी ओर मुस्लिम। आतंकवाद के उभार ने भविष्य के बारे में लोगों की चिंता और बढ़ा दी है। ऐसा नहीं कि राष्ट्रीय स्वयंसेवक संघ इस खतरे को नहीं देख रहा हो, किंतु वह किसी भी तरह सत्ता में आना चाहता है। दरअसल, सत्ता तक पहुंचने के लिए भाजपा को भी मुस्लिमों तक पहुंचना होगा, जो उसके शब्दकोश में वर्जित नजर आते हैं। कश्मीरी नेता महबूबा मुफ्ती के समर्थन का उल्लेख सहायक नहीं होगा, जबकि वह कह रही हैं कि उन्होंने कभी यह नहीं कहा कि मोदी मुस्लिम-विरोधी नहीं हैं। निश्चय ही मोदी के क्रियाकलाप तो यही कहते हैं।*


*
कशमीर में मुस्लमानो ने तिरंगा जलाया था...पर कुछ नही बोले कांग्रेस....हर मुस्लमान वदें मातरम और भारतमाता के नारो से परहेज रखते है और कहते है कि ये तो इस्लाम में हराम है...इतनी बडि. बात कोइ देश के खिलाप कहता है तो वो देशद्रोही होता है...पर मजाल है किसी ने कुछ नही कहां इस टिप्प्णी पर.....ओर यही टिप्प्णी अगर कोई हिन्दु या बी.जे.पी. वाले कर देते तो पुरे देश में बवाल खड़ा कर देते थे.....क्योकि मुस्लमानो के वोट कांग्रेस को चाहिये है इसलिये वो चुप है....

तब इस देश का मीडिया कहाँ था "? 

१- याद करो कांग्रेस वालो जब इंदिरा गाँधी के घर मे एक प्रसंग मे श्रृंगेरी पीठ के शंकराचार्य सबको तिलक लगा रहे थे लेकिन तत्कालीन केबिनेट रेल मंत्री अब्दुल रहमान अंतुले ने शंकराचार्य का हाथ पकड लिया और कहा की इस्लाम मे तिलक हराम है वो नहीं लगवाएंगे .. तब तुम्हारी सम्भावना कहा थी ?? 

२- अभी जब अन्ना का अनसन चल रहा था तो जामा मस्जिद के शाही इमाम बुखारी ने मुसलमानों को अन्ना के आन्दोलन से दूर रहने का फ़तवा दिया . उन्होंने कहा की वहा "वंदेमातरम" गया जाता है और भारत माता की जय के नारे लगाये जाते है . 

३- जब इस पर एक पत्रकार ने कांग्रेस के प्रवक्ता रशीद अल्वी की टिप्पणी ली तो उन्होंने कहा की बुखारी ठीक कह रहे है इस्लाम मे अल्लाह के सिवा किसी की भी इबादत नहीं की जा सकती चाहे वो अपना राष्ट्रगान या अपना देश ही क्यों ना हों .!!!*

----------


## anushka

*विकिलिक्*स के खुलासे ने पहले कांग्रेस और अब उसके युवराज राहुल गांधी की भविष्*य की राजनीति की तस्*वीर आम लोगों को दिखा दी है, जो देश को हिंदू-मुस्लिम में बांटकर सांप्रदायिक तरीके से आगे बढ़ना चाहती है। कांग्रेसी नेता एआर अंतुले ने 26/11 की घटना को पहले पाकिस्*तानी आतंकवाद की जगह हिंदू आतंकवाद की परिणति बताया था। विकी के खुलासे के मुताबिक चुनावी फायदा देखते हुए पूरी कांग्रेस पार्टी ने दो दिन बाद उनके इस बयान को सपोर्ट किया। कांग्रेस महासचिव दिग्विजय सिंह आज भी 26/11 व उससे पहले बाटला हाउस एनकाउंटर पर आतंकियों के पक्ष में बोल रहे हैं।

दिग्विजय के बयान से अधिक फायदा न देखकर कांग्रेस ने अपने तरुप के पत्*ते युवराज राहुल को मैदान में उतार दिया। राहुल ने पहले सिमी व आरएसएस को एक धरातल पर रखकर अपनी मंशा जाहिर की। अब विकीलिक्*स के खुलासे से उनकी उस मंशा पर पूरी तरह से मुहर लग गई है। राहुल की नजर में आतंकवादी, शैतान नहीं होता, बल्कि या तो हिंदू होता है या फिर मुसलमान...।

वास्*तव में राहुल गांधी की बेचैनी यह है कि मुस्लिम समाज कांग्रेस की हकीकत को समझ कर 90 के दशक से ही उससे छिटकता जा रहा है। राहुल या दिग्विजय सिंह जैसे लोग आज भी मुस्लिम मानस को आतंकवाद से आइडेंडिफाई कराने की कोशिश कर रहे हैं ताकि समाज में कट्टरता बढ़े और मुस्लिम समाज असुरक्षा बोध से ग्रसित हो कांग्रेस की ओर लौट आए। यह साफ तौर पर सांप्रदायिक राजनीति है, जो देश को दो ध्रुवों में बांटकर वोट की फसल काटना चाहती हैा राहुल के युवा व विकास की राजनीति का ढोल फट चुका है और वह भी जवाहरलाल नेहरू(कश्*मीर विवाद), इंदिरा गांधी(हिंदू-सिख विवाद) और अपने पिता राजीव गांधी(शाहबानो प्रकरण, मंदिर-मस्जिद विवाद) की तरह सांप्रदायिक राजनीति की रह पर चल चुके हैं।

राहुल के नाना व बाप ने मुस्लिम तुष्*टीकरण की राजनीति की थी, जिसकी कीमत कश्*मीर और मस्जिद-मंदिर विवाद के रूप में अयोध्*या और पूरा भारत देश आज तक चुका रहा है।

आज जब हिंदू-मुसलमान एक होने के धरातल पर हैं तो राहुल गांधी हिंदुओं को आतंकवादी कह राहुल फिर से दोनों समाज में एक-दूसरे के प्रति संदेह पैदा करने और मुसलमानों के अंदर असुरक्षा बोध जगाने की कोशिश में जुटे हैं। एक असुरक्षित व्*यक्ति या समाज अपना आत्*मविश्*वास खोकर किसी से पनाह मांगता है... और कांग्रेस व उसके युवराज की मंशा यही है।

लेकिन हालात बदलें हैं। हिंदू-मुसलमान दोनों समाज में समझदारों की संख्*या बढ़ी है। इसका सबूत इलाहाद उच्*च न्*यायालय द्वारा अयोध्*या पर आए फैसला के बाद हिंदू-मुस्लिम सामाजिक सौहार्द्र में दिखा। राहुल व दिग्*विजय जैसे लोगों को हिंदू-मुस्लिम सामाजिक सौहार्द्र नहीं पचता, क्*योंकि इससे वोट बैंक की फसल जो खड़ी नहीं होती।

कांग्रेस पूरे प्राण से जुटी है कि देश बंटे ताकि वह फिर से वह देश पर उसका निष्*कंटक राज स्*थापित हो जाए। यदि कांग्रेसियों ने सबक नहीं लिया तो इसका  खामियाजा यह देश बार-बार भुगतेगा। मरेगा तो केवल कोई 'रामलाल' या कोई 'इकबाल' न कि कोई राहुल गांधी या दिग्विजय सिंह। 

और इस सबका फायदा होगा तो केवल आतंकियों को। आतंकवाद का न कोई धर्म है, न ईमान और न रंग। लेकिन जब इस आधार पर वोट की फसल पैदा करनी हो तो ये राजनेता इसमें सबकुछ सोचसमझ कर एक-एक कर भरते चले जाते हैं। ﻿*

----------


## bullseye

> *आप कश्मीर के प्रधानमंत्री बनेगे? आपको तो पता ही नही है प्रधानमंत्री देश का होता है किसी राज्य का नही! राज्य का मुख्यमंत्री होता है और प्रधानमंत्री मुख्यमत्री क्रसस: सांसद विधायक बनते है जिनका चुनाव जनता करती है| तो फिर में या कोई तुम्हे कश्मीर का प्रधानमंत्री (मुख्यमंत्री) कैसे बना सकते है| फिर कश्मीर तो मुस्लिम बहुल राज्य है वहां का मुख्यमंत्री आजतक तो कोई हिन्दु बन नही सका जब की देश के अनेक हिन्दु बहुल राज्यों के मुस्लिम-मुख्यमंत्री कांग्रेस ने अनेक बार बनवाये है कांग्रेस ने दो बार व भाजपा ने एक बार मुस्लिम को देश का राष्ट्रपति भी बनाया है फिर भी कश्मीर का कोई हिन्दु मुख्यमंत्री नही बन सका, क्योकि वह मुस्लिम बहुल राज्य है? 
> आप केवल धर्म-निरपेक्षता के कांग्रेसी विचार से पीड़ित है इसीलिए मुसलमानों के "मीटिंग आफ माइंड्स" नही समझना चाहते है|*


मित्र मेरे कहने का मतलब मुख्यमंत्री ही था वोह जिस तरह  स्कूल में प्रधानाध्यापक लिखते है न उसी तरह शायद मैंने प्रधान मंत्री लिख दिया पर मतलब  वोही था..मुख्यमंत्री..! अब में क्या कहू अगर आपको मुसलमानों में ही खोट नज़र आता है तो कोई आपको नहीं समझा सकता....आप लोगो में यही तो बात है न ...जब बीजेपी का राज था तब क्यों नहीं बनाया कोई हिन्दू मुख्यमंत्री??  चाहे कांग्रेस हो या बीजेपी सब एक ही सिक्के के दो पहलु है..! मैं तो यह कहना चाहता हूँ की सारी पार्टियों को भंग करके केवल एक ही पार्टी बनायीं जाए जो सर्व हितो का ध्यान रखते हुए कार्य करे और जिसे सारे प्रदेश के लोग आपसी सहमति से चुने..!

----------


## bullseye

> *भाई १०० प्रविष्टि करने के बाद सदस्य बनोगे*


ओह धन्यवाद भाई...जाने दीजिये अभी तो मेरी सिर्फ ३० प्रविष्टी ही हुयी है ....और जब की कोई यहाँ कुछ समझने को तैयार ही नहीं ...मेरा कुछ भी लिखना बे-कार है...!

----------


## bullseye

> *भारत का अगला प्रधानमंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी क्यों हो* 
> *
> नरेन्द्र मोदी के विरोधियों से कुछ सवाल  -*
> 
> *1) यदि वे नरेन्द्र मोदी के विरोधी हैं तो इसका मतलब यह लगाया जाए कि वे कांग्रेस के समर्थक हैं?
> 
> 2) यदि कांग्रेस समर्थक नहीं हैं तो "भोंदू युवराज" के इस सशक्त विकल्प को अपना समर्थन क्यों नहीं देते?
> 
> 3) यदि मोदी को समर्थन नहीं दे सकते इसका मतलब तो यही है कि आप महंगाई, कुशासन, आतंकवाद, भ्रष्टाचार से पीड़ित नहीं हैं।
> ...


अनुष्का जी आप वरिष्ठ सदस्या है आपसे सविनम्र कहना चाहूँगा की मुस्लिम नेताओ को मारिये गोली ....मुझे नहीं लगता की किसी आम मुस्लमान को वन्दे मातरम् से कोई आपत्ति है ..! मुझे तो कभी नहीं हुयी ...और मेरे जैसे बहुत से मुस्लमान है जिन्हें कभी होगी भी नहीं .....! हम तो स्कूल के समय से ही ये सब पढ़ते आ रहे है ये नयी नयी बातें आज कल ही सुनने में आती है..! और हाँ मोदी और मौलवी की टोपी गयी चूल्हे भाड़ में ....! ये सब तो फालतू बकवास है..! नमस्कार..! जय हिंद वन्दे मातरम् !

----------


## biji pande

> धन्यवाद पाण्डेय जी ..! कोई पागल ही होगा जो भारत में पैदा होकर भारत के रामसेवको को मरेगा ये जानते हुए की इससे दंगे भड़क सकते है...और यहाँ का आम मुसलमान तो अधिकतर गरीबी में जीवें यापन कर रहा है ...वोह तो अपनी जीविका चलाएगा या ये सब बेवकूफिया करके खुद के साथ और लोगों को भी मरवाएगा..?? दंगो में हमेशा बेक़सूर हिन्दू मुसलमान मारे जाते है जिनका कोई कसूर नहीं होता ..!



*जी आप सच कह रहे हैं वे पागल ही थे जिन्होंने इस घटना को अंजाम दिया पर वे थे भारतीय ही .         और आपकी दूसरी बात भी सही है की दंगों में हमेशा बेक़सूर लोग ही मारे जाते हैं चाहे वे किसी भी धर्म के हो*

----------


## anushka

> *अनुष्का जी 
> प्रोफेसनल ज्ञानियों और विशेषज्ञों में भी चापलूस, बिकाऊ, लालची, धन के लोभीयो की अधिकता होती है| 
> यदि भाजपा ने मोदी को प्रधानमंत्री का उम्मीदवार घोषित करके आगामी लोक सभा चुनाव नही लड़ा तो फिर से सबसे बड़ी पार्टी कांग्रेस ही आयेगी| प्रधानमंत्री राहुल नही बनेगा तो किराए पर लेने के लिए बहुत से प्रोफेसनल ज्ञानी व विशेषज्ञ (मनमोहनसिंह सरीके) मिल जायेंगे जो देश को कांग्रेस की प्राइवेट लिमिटेड कम्पनी (कम्पनी सचिव बनाम प्रधानमंत्री)  की तरह चला लेंगे|नेताओं पर आप कितना ही भ्रष्टाचार का आरोप लगाए, इन आरोपों से इन नेताओं के कोई फर्क नही पड़ने वाला क्योकि चुनाव लड़ने व जितने में कांग्रेस, भाजपा के मुकाबले अधिक "परफेक्ट" है| 
> भाजपा को आज भी ग्रामीण बहुसंख्यक-हिन्दु-किसान-जातिय  संसदीय सीटो पर अच्छी पकड़ नही है| इन सीटो पर भ्रष्टाचार, राष्ट्रवाद व हिन्दुतत्व जैसा कोई मुद्दा काम नही आता है इन पर जातिय-गणित (जातिवाद) के साथ सही प्रत्यासी वहां की जनता की पसंद का प्रत्यासी होना जरुरी है ना की पार्टी संगठन की पसंद का| 
> लेकिन भाजपा का इस पर कोई होम-वर्क नही है वह केवल राष्ट्रीय मुद्दों (जैसे भ्रष्टाचार, विकास, राष्ट्रवाद, हिन्दुतत्व इत्यादि) के आधार पर ही संसदीय चुनाव लड़ती है और अधिकतर नतीजे आशा के विपरीत आते है| और तो और आज भाजपा भी मोदी को साम्प्रदायिक मानकर उसे गुजरात के बाहर चुनाव से दूर रखती है और बात हिन्दुतत्व की करती है तो देश के लोग भाजपा को वोट कैसे देंगे, 
> फिर मोदी को प्रधानमंत्री भाजपा के अलावा कोन बनाएगा?  
> मेरा तात्पर्य यह हैकि जब भाजपा के शीर्ष नेता अपनी आपसी गंडक-लड़ाई (कुत्ता-लड़ायी) में ही उलझे रहेंगे तो भाजपा ही बहुमत में नही आयेगी तो मोदी प्रधानमंत्री कैसे बनेंगे?*


*
हिन्दू स्वयम अपने अकर्मण्यता की वजह से आने वाले भविष्य में अभिशप्त होंगे |कलयुग में संघटन ही सबसे बड़ी शक्ती मना गया हे लेकिन हिंदुवो के लिए कोनसी चिड़िया हे पता नहीं ?,हिंदुवो को संघटीत करना मेंढको को तोलना हे |*

*भा.जा.पा. से जुड़े बंधुओं से एक निवेदन वे अपने अपने क्षेत्र के भा.जा.पा. कार्यालय में सूचना दे दें सभी राष्ट्रवादियों की मांग है कि श्री नरेंद्र मोदी को प्रधानमंत्री पद के दावेदार के रूप में घोषित कर दें और देश के अधिकांश युवाओं का वोट ले लें* 

*सेकुलरिज़्म की जय हो… वामपंथ की जय हो… “एक परिवार” के 60 साल के शासन की जय हो…। यदि केरल, कश्मीरी पंडितों के बुरे हश्र और सेकुलरों तथा वामपथियों द्वारा उनके प्रति किये गये “बदतर सलूक” से भी कुछ नहीं सीखा जा सकता* *"हिन्दुओं का भगवान ही मालिक है…" जब तक हिन्दु स्वयं के हितों के प्रति जाग्रत नही होंगे, राष्ट्रीय हित के लिए संघर्ष के स्थान पर आरक्षण जैसे छणिक एवं तुच्छ मुद्दों के लिए रेल रोकने में अपनी पूरी ताकत झोंकते रहेंगे इसी तरह लतियाते रहेंगे । आज जम्मु-काश्मीर में हुआ है कल केरल में होगा और शायद हमारे जीवन काल में ही संपूर्ण भारत में हो जाए ।*

----------


## anushka

> *ये मेरे नहीं बल्कि प्रख्यात स्तंभकार कुलदीप  नय्यर जी के शब्द हैं.
> 
> http://in.jagran.yahoo.com/news/opin...3_8280583.html
> 
> वैसे भी नरेन्द्र मोदी की छवि प्रधानमंत्री के लायक नहीं है. नितीश कुमार ज्यादा बेहतर हैं नरेन्द्र मोदी से....*


*
पहले जरा आप उन तथाकथित "बुद्धिजीवियों", "सफेदपोशो" एवं "परजीवियों" के नाम जान लीजिए जो "ISI" से पैसे लेकर भारत में कश्मीर, मानवाधिकार, नक्सलवाद इत्यादि पर सेमिनारों में भाषणबाजी किया करते थे…. ये लोग पैसे के आगे इतने अंधे थे कि इन्होंने कभी यह जाँचने की कोशिश भी नहीं की, कि इन सेमिनारों को आयोजित करने वाले, इनके हवाई जहाजों के टिकट और होटलों के खर्चे उठाने वाले लोग "कौन हैं, इनके क्या मंसूबे हैं…", इन लोगों को कश्मीर पर पाकिस्तान का पक्ष लेने में भी जरा भी संकोच नहीं होता था। हो सकता है कि इन "महानुभावों" में से एक-दो, को यह पता न हो कि इन सेमिनारों में ISI का पैसा लगा है और गुलाम नबी फ़ई एक पाकिस्तानी एजेण्ट है। लेकिन ये इतने विद्वान तो हैं ना कि इन्हें यह निश्चित ही पता होगा कि कश्मीर भारत का अभिन्न अंग है? तब भी ऐसे देशद्रोही "प्रायोजित" सेमिनारों में ये लोग लगातार कश्मीर के "पत्थर-फ़ेंकुओं" के प्रति सहानुभूति जताते रहते, कश्मीर के आतंकवाद को "भटके हुए नौजवानों" की करतूत बताते एवं बस्तर व झारखण्ड के जंगलों में एके-47 खरीदने लायक औकात रखने वाले, एवं अवैध खनन एवं ठेकेदारों से "रंगदारी" वसूलने वाले नक्सलियों को "गरीब", "सताया हुआ", "शोषित आदिवासी" बताते रहे और यह सब रुदालियाँ वे अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय मंचों पर गाते थे।

१- लेखक और संपादक कुलदीप नैयर :- (पाकिस्तान को लेकर हमेशा नॉस्टैल्जिक मूड में रहने वाले "महान" पत्रकार)। इन साहब को 1947 से ही लगता रहा है कि पाकिस्तान भारत का छोटा "शैतान" भाई है, जो कभी न कभी "बड़े भाई" से सुलह कर लेगा और प्यार-मोहब्बत से रहेगा…

२- स्वामी(?) अग्निवेश :- (महंगे होटलों में ठहरते हैं, हवाई जहाज में सफ़र करते हैं, कश्मीर नीति पर हमेशा भारत-विरोधी सुर अलापते हैं, नक्सलवादियों और सरकार के बीच हमेशा "दलाल" की भूमिका में दिखते हैं)

३- दिलीप पडगांवकर :- (कश्मीर समस्या के हल हेतु मनमोहन सिंह द्वारा नियुक्त विशेष समिति के अध्यक्ष)। यह साहब अपने बयान में फ़रमाते हैं कि मुझे पता नहीं था कि गुलाम नबी फ़ाई ISI का मोहरा है…। अब इन पर लानत भेजने के अलावा और क्या किया जाए? टाइम्स ऑफ़ इण्डिया जैसे "प्रतिष्ठित"(???) अखबार के सम्पादक को यह नहीं पता तो किसे पता होगा? वह भी उस स्थिति में जबकि टाइम्स अखबार में ISI, कश्मीरी आतंकवादियों और KAC (कश्मीर अमेरिकन सेण्टर) के "संदिग्ध रिश्तों" के बारे में हजारों पेज सामग्री छप चुकी है… क्या पडगाँवकर साहब अपना ही अखबार नहीं पढ़ते?

४-मीरवाइज उमर फारूक - ये तो घोषित रूप से भारत विरोधी हैं, इसलिए ये तो ऐसे सेमिनारों में रहेंगे ही, हालांकि इन्हें भारतीय पासपोर्ट पर यात्रा करने में शर्म नहीं आती।

५-राजेंद्र सच्चर :- ये सज्जन ही "सच्चर कमिटी" के चीफ है, जिन्होंने एक तरह से ये पूरा देश मुसलमानों को देने की सिफ़ारिश की है, अब पता चला कि गुलाम फ़ई के ऐसे सेमिनारों और कान्फ़्रेंसों में जा-जाकर ही इनकी यह "हालत" हुई।

६ - पत्रकार एवं "सामाजिक"(?) कार्यकर्ता गौतम नवलखा - "सो-कॉल्ड" सेकुलरिज़्म के एक और झण्डाबरदार, जिन्हें भारत का सत्ता-तंत्र और केन्द्रीय शासन पसन्द नहीं है, ये साहब अक्सर अरुंधती रॉय के साथ विभिन्न सेमिनारों में दुनिया को बताते फ़िरते हैं कि कैसे दिल्ली की सरकार कश्मीर, नागालैण्ड, मणिपुर इत्यादि जगहों पर "अत्याचार"(?) कर रही है। ये साहब चाहते हैं कि पूरा भारत माओवादियों के कब्जे में आ जाए तो "स्वर्ग" बन जाए…। कश्मीर पर कोई सेमिनार गुलाम नबी फ़ई आयोजित करें, भारत को गरियाएं और दुनिया के सामने "रोना-धोना" करें तो वहाँ नवलखा-अरुंधती की उपस्थिति अनिवार्य हो जाती है।

7- यासीन मालिक :- ISI का सेमिनार हो, पाकिस्तान का गुणगान हो, कश्मीर की बात हो और उसमें यासीन मलिक न जाए, ऐसा कैसे हो सकता है? ये साहब तो भारत सरकार की "मेहरबानी" से ठेठ दिल्ली में, फ़ाइव स्टार होटलों में पत्रकार वार्ता करके, सरकार की नाक के नीचे आकर गरिया जाते हैं और भारत सरकार सिर्फ़ हें-हें-हें-हें करके रह जाती है।*

----------


## Prakash87

लो विकीलीक्स ने खुलासा किया है कि सोनिया गांधी (कांग्रेस) के नेता और जम्मू-कश्मीर के तत्कालीन मुख्यमंत्री गुलाम नबी आज़ाद ने अफजल गुरु को माफ किए जाने की सिफारिश की थी। कलाम और सोनिया के बीच अफजल गुरु के मामले में मतभेद की एक बड़ी वजह यही थी। ‘दस्तावेज में अफजल गुरु को लेकर 2007 के उत्तर प्रदेश विधानसभा चुनाव से पहले कांग्रेस के चुनावी असमंजस की बात भी बताई गई है की अगर यूपीए अफजल गुरु को फांसी की सज़ा होने देती है तो इस बात का डर है कि अल्पसंख्यक मुस्लिम वोट बैंक जो राष्ट्रीय स्तर पर परंपरागत रूप से कांग्रेस के साथ रहा है, छूट जाएगा। कांग्रेस आखिर क्या साबित करना चाहती है, कि मुसलमानों देश द्रोही है जो वो अफजल को फासी देने का कारण वोट नहीं देगे यदि ऐसा है तो कांग्रेस जायदा खतनाक है, किसी भी देश द्रोही से, जो अपने देश का नहीं हुआ वो औरो का क्या होगा, वैसे भी सोनिया तो अपने देश इटली का बारे में हे सोचती है, अपने धर्म पैसे के बारे में सोचती है, तो वो क्या गलत कर रही है, गलत तो वो लोग है, जो इस देश के होते हुए भी सोनिया के गुलाम है, हमारे राष्ट्रपति जो एक हिन्दुस्तानी थे जो देश के गदारो को फासी देना चाहते थे, उन को दुबरा राष्ट्रपति ना बन्ने देना यही दर्शाता है, कि जो भी भारत के बारे में ठीक सोचेगा, वो कही नहीं रहेगा, सोनिया को यही लगा होगा कि आज अफजल को फासी होगी तो हो सकता है, कि कल मेरे भी नंबर लग जाये, क्यों कि एक ना एक दिन सोनिया कि भी पोल पट्टी खुलेगी, उस दिन मेरा क्या होगा, इसलिये कुछ घर के भेदी भी पाल लिये जाये , इस के लिये सिंह साहब, दिग्विजय सिंह, राजा जैसे लोग पाल लिये गये, कांग्रेस में हर उस को लाया गये जो देश से गद्दारी कर सकता था, जो गद्दारी नहीं कर सकता था या सोनिया के रस्ते में रुकावट बन सकता था, उस का वक़्त से पहले टिकेट काट दिया गया, जैसे पायलेट, सिंधिया, राजीव गाँधी सब को वक़्त से पहले उपर भेजे दिया गया, यदि सोनिया गाँधी कि कांग्रेस को ये लगता है, कि अफजल को फासी न देने से मुस्लमान कांग्रेस को वोट देगे तो भारत की जेलों में बंद सभी मुस्लमान अपराधियो को कब रिहा कर रहो हो, कब सविधान में संसोधन कर के मुसलमानों को सभी कानूनों से मुक्त किया जा रहा है, जिस से कांग्रेस को वोटो का लाभ हो

*मुझे तो ऐसे लगता है, कि कांग्रेस कि निति है, कि देश में हिन्दू और मुसलमानों को कभी मिलने मत दो, यदि ऐसा होगा तो ही कांग्रेस कि राजनीती चलेगी, जब ही भारत को इटली का आर्थिक गुलाम बनाया जा सकता है,*

----------


## monieda

दोस्तों, आज से पंद्रह - बीस वर्ष पहले के चुनावों और आज के चुनावों में जो व्यापक और सार्थक परिवर्तन हुए हैं वे किसी से छिपे तो नहीं हैं | इन परिवर्तनों के जनक थे तत्कालीन धाकड़ चुनाव आयुक्त श्री टी एन शेषन जी | धाकड़ इसलिए की इससे पहले के चुनाव आयुक्त प्रायः सरकार के पुरोधा ही होते थे किन्तु शेषन ने उस लीक से हट कर चुनाव आयुक्त की कुर्सी के अधिकारों का उपयोग किया | उनके द्वारा किये गए सुधारों से आम पब्लिक को बहुत राहत  मिली किन्तु नेता नगरी में खूब चिल्ल पों हुई | शेषन के ऊपर इस चिल्ल पों का कोई असर नहीं हुआ और वह निडरता से अपने कर्तव्यों का निर्वहन किया | सरकार ने उन पर नकेल कसने के लिए उनके साथ ही एक और अधिकारी की नियुक्ति का फैसला किया | अंततः शेषन ने अपने कार्यकाल को सफलता पूर्वक  संपन्न किया और आगे आने वाले अपने उत्तराधिकारियों के लिए एक चिकना सपाट और सुखकर मार्ग की व्यवस्था की |
वही शेषन जब राष्ट्रपति के लिए चुनाव लड़े तो औंधे मुंह गिर पड़े क्योंकि सरकार नहीं चाहती थी | यदि यही चुनाव जनता के माध्यम से हुआ होता तो आज  शायद कुछ और ही दृश्य होता न केवल सम्पूर्ण राष्ट्र का बल्कि संसद के अन्दर का भी |
राजनीति अब भले और सज्जन चरित्रों के लिए नहीं रह गयी है | यहाँ तो जन-बल, धन-बल और सत्ता-बल के साधक ही विजयी होते हैं जिन्हें दुनिया भर  के दंद फंद और किसी के भी चरित्र पर तारकोल उड़ेलने की काबिलियत होती है | 
श्री नरेन्द्र मोदी की जनता में पैठ एक सीमा के अन्दर ही है | वे अति हिंदूवादी छवि के ध्वजवाहक वाहक हैं किन्तु राजनीतिज्ञों वाले सभी गुण उनके  अन्दर मौजूद हैं |  समय समय पर इन गुणों-अवगुणों के दर्शन होते भी रहते हैं | वे अतिमहत्वाकांक्षी भी हैं | पिछले चुनावों से ही उनकी दृष्टि  अब गुजरात के सी एम् की कुर्सी से हट कर देश के पी एम् की कुर्सी पर जम चुकी है | कतिपय कारणों से उनकी पार्टी  पिछली बार सफल नहीं हो सकी थी |   इस बार फिर से वे कुलांचे भरने लगे हैं किन्तु पी एम् की कुर्सी और श्री नरेन्द्र मोदी के बीच उनकी अपनी छवि, सोच,  उनकी पार्टी के लगातार हो रहे  पराभव  और  आपसी सिर फुटौव्वल की लम्बी  खाई है |
किसी भी बिगड़ी व्यवस्था के समग्र परिवर्तन में समय का एक बड़ा खंड व्यतीत होता है| हमें तो ऐसी कोई भी पार्टी नहीं दिख रही जो भारतीय  राजनीति के मैदान में लगातार लम्बे समय तक विजयी होती रहे |

----------


## bullseye

> लो विकीलीक्स ने खुलासा किया है कि सोनिया गांधी (कांग्रेस) के नेता और जम्मू-कश्मीर के तत्कालीन मुख्यमंत्री गुलाम नबी आज़ाद ने अफजल गुरु को माफ किए जाने की सिफारिश की थी। कलाम और सोनिया के बीच अफजल गुरु के मामले में मतभेद की एक बड़ी वजह यही थी। ‘दस्तावेज में अफजल गुरु को लेकर 2007 के उत्तर प्रदेश विधानसभा चुनाव से पहले कांग्रेस के चुनावी असमंजस की बात भी बताई गई है की अगर यूपीए अफजल गुरु को फांसी की सज़ा होने देती है तो इस बात का डर है कि अल्पसंख्यक मुस्लिम वोट बैंक जो राष्ट्रीय स्तर पर परंपरागत रूप से कांग्रेस के साथ रहा है, छूट जाएगा। कांग्रेस आखिर क्या साबित करना चाहती है, कि मुसलमानों देश द्रोही है जो वो अफजल को फासी देने का कारण वोट नहीं देगे यदि ऐसा है तो कांग्रेस जायदा खतनाक है, किसी भी देश द्रोही से, जो अपने देश का नहीं हुआ वो औरो का क्या होगा, वैसे भी सोनिया तो अपने देश इटली का बारे में हे सोचती है, अपने धर्म पैसे के बारे में सोचती है, तो वो क्या गलत कर रही है, गलत तो वो लोग है, जो इस देश के होते हुए भी सोनिया के गुलाम है, हमारे राष्ट्रपति जो एक हिन्दुस्तानी थे जो देश के गदारो को फासी देना चाहते थे, उन को दुबरा राष्ट्रपति ना बन्ने देना यही दर्शाता है, कि जो भी भारत के बारे में ठीक सोचेगा, वो कही नहीं रहेगा, सोनिया को यही लगा होगा कि आज अफजल को फासी होगी तो हो सकता है, कि कल मेरे भी नंबर लग जाये, क्यों कि एक ना एक दिन सोनिया कि भी पोल पट्टी खुलेगी, उस दिन मेरा क्या होगा, इसलिये कुछ घर के भेदी भी पाल लिये जाये , इस के लिये सिंह साहब, दिग्विजय सिंह, राजा जैसे लोग पाल लिये गये, कांग्रेस में हर उस को लाया गये जो देश से गद्दारी कर सकता था, जो गद्दारी नहीं कर सकता था या सोनिया के रस्ते में रुकावट बन सकता था, उस का वक़्त से पहले टिकेट काट दिया गया, जैसे पायलेट, सिंधिया, राजीव गाँधी सब को वक़्त से पहले उपर भेजे दिया गया, यदि सोनिया गाँधी कि कांग्रेस को ये लगता है, कि अफजल को फासी न देने से मुस्लमान कांग्रेस को वोट देगे तो भारत की जेलों में बंद सभी मुस्लमान अपराधियो को कब रिहा कर रहो हो, कब सविधान में संसोधन कर के मुसलमानों को सभी कानूनों से मुक्त किया जा रहा है, जिस से कांग्रेस को वोटो का लाभ हो
> 
> *मुझे तो ऐसे लगता है, कि कांग्रेस कि निति है, कि देश में हिन्दू और मुसलमानों को कभी मिलने मत दो, यदि ऐसा होगा तो ही कांग्रेस कि राजनीती चलेगी, जब ही भारत को इटली का आर्थिक गुलाम बनाया जा सकता है, *


आपने बिलकुल सही कहा दोस्त ..! बिलकुल ऐसा ही है..!

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by bullseye


धन्यवाद पाण्डेय जी ..! कोई पागल ही होगा जो भारत में पैदा होकर भारत के रामसेवको को मरेगा ये जानते हुए की इससे दंगे भड़क सकते है...और यहाँ का आम मुसलमान तो अधिकतर गरीबी में जीवें यापन कर रहा है ...वोह तो अपनी जीविका चलाएगा या ये सब बेवकूफिया करके खुद के साथ और लोगों को भी मरवाएगा..?? दंगो में हमेशा बेक़सूर हिन्दू मुसलमान मारे जाते है जिनका कोई कसूर नहीं होता ..!


आप की जानकारी के लिए बता दे लालूजी रेलवे मंत्री थे और ये दूर की कौड़ी लाये की गोधरा में दो वोगी भर के मरे कारसेवक अपनी गलती से मरे वो लोग वोगी में खाना बना रहे थे ये बात गौरतलव है की पेट्रोल पर खान बनाने की बात शायद बच्चा भी हस्यास्ताद बताये लेकिन उन्होंने एक रिटायर्ड जज बनर्जी जी को जाँच सौंपी और विद्वान् ( ? )जज साहब ने भी अपनी रिपोर्ट में कहा कारसेवक खाना बना रहे थे इसलिए आग फ़ैली लेकिन ये नहीं बता सके की अगर आग अंदर से फ़ैली तो पैट्रोल कान्हा से आया और दरवाजे बाहर से बंद कैसे थे और तो और दो वोगी भर के कारसेवक मरे और संख्या केवल ५६ जवकी हर आदमी जानता है हर वोगे में कम से कम ७२ आदमी होते है अब अगर एक जज पैसे के लालच में आत्मा बेच सकता है तो फिर नेता जैसे बिके हुए से आप क्या उम्मीद कर सकते है*

----------


## mangaldev

*आडवानी की रथ यात्रा फेल हो रही है अब तो भारतवर्ष के राष्ट्रवादी युवावर्ग को नरेन्द्र भाई मोदी के पक्ष में हूंकार भरकर बीजेपी को दबाव में लेना चाहिए ताकि बीजेपी नरेन्द्र भाई मोदी को अगला प्रधानमंत्री के रूप में प्रोजेक्ट करके आगामी चुनाव के लिए मजबूर हो सके|*
*वन्देमातरम*

----------


## Jayeshh

> *आडवानी की रथ यात्रा फेल हो रही है अब तो भारतवर्ष के राष्ट्रवादी युवावर्ग को नरेन्द्र भाई मोदी के पक्ष में हूंकार भरकर बीजेपी को दबाव में लेना चाहिए ताकि बीजेपी नरेन्द्र भाई मोदी को अगला प्रधानमंत्री के रूप में प्रोजेक्ट करके आगामी चुनाव के लिए मजबूर हो सके|*
> *वन्देमातरम*



अगर मोदी प्रधानमंत्री बना तो फिर देश का कल्याण हो गया समझो...... हा.. हां... हां...

----------


## ASHIQ AAWARA

> अगर मोदी प्रधानमंत्री बना तो फिर देश का कल्याण हो गया समझो...... हा.. हां... हां...


central 14 :rofl::nono:

----------


## Alexander the great

ये सूत्र अब मोदी से हटकर हिन्दू मुसलमान पर केन्द्रित हो गया है और रास्ते से भटक गया है.मेरी समझ में नहीं आता की अन्तर्वासना जैसी मनोरंजक साईट को  भी लोग मनोरंजन के लिए ना उपयोग करके
एक दुसरे के प्रति जहर उगल के पता नहीं क्या साबित करना चाहते हैं

----------


## swami ji

*भाई सब का बाप हे नरेंद्र मोदी ...ओके,,,,पहेले से देखो गुजरात  की स्थिति ओके .*

----------


## mangaldev

> अगर मोदी प्रधानमंत्री बना तो फिर देश का कल्याण हो गया समझो...... हा.. हां... हां


*कुच्छ लोग एक राहुल नाम के कांग्रेसी युवराज जो हकीकत में देश का सबसे बड़ा भोन्दू है| उसे प्रधानमंत्री बना कर परदे के पिच्छे से राज करने के सपने सजोये हुए है| ये भारतवर्ष को डुबोने का सपना देख रहे है| इनके सपनों पर पानी फेर दो|
राष्ट्रवादी युवाओं उठो...........
जागो................................... 
और मोदी को प्रधानमंत्री बनाने में अपना योगदान दो| 
उठिष्ट भारत: 
वन्देमातरम 
भारतमाता की जय....................*

----------


## Jayeshh

> *कुच्छ लोग एक राहुल नाम के कांग्रेसी युवराज जो हकीकत में देश का सबसे बड़ा भोन्दू है| उसे प्रधानमंत्री बना कर परदे के पिच्छे से राज करने के सपने सजोये हुए है| ये भारतवर्ष को डुबोने का सपना देख रहे है| इनके सपनों पर पानी फेर दो|
> राष्ट्रवादी युवाओं उठो...........
> जागो................................... 
> और मोदी को प्रधानमंत्री बनाने में अपना योगदान दो| 
> उठिष्ट भारत: 
> वन्देमातरम 
> भारतमाता की जय....................*



भाई मंगलदेव जी....मोदी में ऐसा कौन सा जादू है जो सब उसके दीवाने है, जो चमकता है वोह सब हीरा नहीं होता.....

----------


## mangaldev

> भाई मंगलदेव जी....मोदी में ऐसा कौन सा जादू है जो सब उसके दीवाने है, जो चमकता है वोह सब हीरा नहीं होता.....


*कांग्रेस के परिवारवाद/वंशवाद ने देश को एक अघोषित-सामंतशाही की और धकेल रहा है |
कांग्रेस के चाटुकार चमचे और चापलूस इस परिवार की चमचागिरी करके पदों पर बने रहते है और योग्य व्यक्ति ढके खाते रहते है| ये चाटुकार ही भ्रष्टाचार की व्यवस्था बनाते है|
कांग्रेस के चाटुकार अब निकट भविष्य में अपने भोंदू युवराज (राहुल गांधी) को प्रधानमंत्री बनाने में तुले है| 
सब जानते है ये तथाकथित गांधी-नेहरू परिवार की चाटुकारी देश को किस गर्त में ले जा रही है|

नरेन्द्र मोदी बी.जे.पी. का कर्मठ नेता है उसे गुजरात में सी.एम. पद का भी लंबा अनुभव प्राप्त है| 
वह राष्ट्रवादी विचारधारा का नेता है| वह अविवाहित है अथार्त वंशवाद से उसका कोई वास्ता नही है| 
नरेन्द्र मोदी गुजरात की एक 'अल्पसंख्यक-पिच्छड़ी जाति' का व्यक्ति होने से वह देश में जातिवाद को भी प्ररित नही कर सकता, 
जबकि कांग्रेस हमेशा जातिवाद फेलाने वाले चमचो से ही घिरी हुई पाई जाती है|  बी.जे.पी. कोई भी नेता नरेन्द्र मोदी किई बराबरी नही कर सकता इसलिए बीजेपी अगर नरेन्द्र मोदी को प्रधानमंत्री के रूप में प्रोजेक्ट करके चुनाव लडेगी तो देश का युवावर्ग बीजेपी और मोदी के साथ होगा| 
निश्चित ही मोदी के प्रधानमंत्री बनने पर देश वैश्विक महाशक्ति के रूप में उभरेगा|*

----------


## Jayeshh

> *कांग्रेस के परिवारवाद/वंशवाद ने देश को एक अघोषित-सामंतशाही की और धकेल रहा है |
> कांग्रेस के चाटुकार चमचे और चापलूस इस परिवार की चमचागिरी करके पदों पर बने रहते है और योग्य व्यक्ति ढके खाते रहते है| ये चाटुकार ही भ्रष्टाचार की व्यवस्था बनाते है|
> कांग्रेस के चाटुकार अब निकट भविष्य में अपने भोंदू युवराज (राहुल गांधी) को प्रधानमंत्री बनाने में तुले है| 
> सब जानते है ये तथाकथित गांधी-नेहरू परिवार की चाटुकारी देश को किस गर्त में ले जा रही है|
> 
> नरेन्द्र मोदी बी.जे.पी. का कर्मठ नेता है उसे गुजरात में सी.एम. पद का भी लंबा अनुभव प्राप्त है| 
> वह राष्ट्रवादी विचारधारा का नेता है| वह अविवाहित है अथार्त वंशवाद से उसका कोई वास्ता नही है| 
> नरेन्द्र मोदी गुजरात की एक 'अल्पसंख्यक-पिच्छड़ी जाति' का व्यक्ति होने से वह देश में जातिवाद को भी प्ररित नही कर सकता, 
> जबकि कांग्रेस हमेशा जातिवाद फेलाने वाले चमचो से ही घिरी हुई पाई जाती है|  बी.जे.पी. कोई भी नेता नरेन्द्र मोदी किई बराबरी नही कर सकता इसलिए बीजेपी अगर नरेन्द्र मोदी को प्रधानमंत्री के रूप में प्रोजेक्ट करके चुनाव लडेगी तो देश का युवावर्ग बीजेपी और मोदी के साथ होगा| 
> निश्चित ही मोदी के प्रधानमंत्री बनने पर देश वैश्विक महाशक्ति के रूप में उभरेगा|*



मंगलजी, मेरी जहाँ तक मेरी जानकारी है, में १००% तो नहीं कहता लेकिन ...नरेन्द्र मोदी अविवाहित नहीं है....हाँ.. बच्चे है या नहीं मुझे पता नहीं.... और रही बात उन्नति की.... गुजरात में तो हर कोई उन्नति कर सकता है.. क्योंकि यहाँ आम जनता का साथ ही ऐसा मिलता है की गुज्रारत की प्रगति तो होती ही रहेगी, चाहे मोदी हो या कोई दूसरा.... अगर मोदी से आप पुरे देश की प्रगति की उम्मीद रखते हो तो मैं नहीं मानता की वोह कर पायेंगे....
रही बात वंशवाद की....तो मैं तो अपनी निर्वाचित प्रक्रिया से ही संतुस्थ नहीं हूँ... सबसे पहले तो ये सभी पुराने खिलाड़ियों को संसद और विधान्सभासे बाहर करो... और नए सिरे से नए लोगों को जो कर्मठ और देशभक्त हो..... बाकी कांग्रेस हो, बीजेपी हो या फिर कोई भी पक्ष , देश का भला ये लोग करनेवाले नहीं है..... हमारे देश में जो आगे बढ़ने की क्षमता है वोह किसी में नहीं है.... लेकिन लेकिन ये सांसद कभी भी नहीं चाहते की देश की उन्नति हो..... चाहे कोई भी पक्ष के हो..... उनको तो बस अपना ही भला करना है.....
एक ही द्रष्टान्त देता हूँ... जब भी इन् लोगों के वेतन बढाने की बात होती है तो तुरंत ही संसद में कायदा पसार हो जाता है.... कोई भी इसका विरोध नहीं करेगा.... लेकिन जब अन्ना जी और आम आदमी की मांगे हो तो क्यों सब मूंह मोड़ लेते है.....बस इतने में आप समझ गए होंगे की में क्या कहना चाहता हूँ....

----------


## Amigo.

> मंगलजी, मेरी जहाँ तक मेरी जानकारी है, में १००% तो नहीं कहता लेकिन ...नरेन्द्र मोदी अविवाहित नहीं है....हाँ.. बच्चे है या नहीं मुझे पता नहीं.... और रही बात उन्नति की.... गुजरात में तो हर कोई उन्नति कर सकता है.. क्योंकि यहाँ आम जनता का साथ ही ऐसा मिलता है की गुज्रारत की प्रगति तो होती ही रहेगी, चाहे मोदी हो या कोई दूसरा.... अगर मोदी से आप पुरे देश की प्रगति की उम्मीद रखते हो तो मैं नहीं मानता की वोह कर पायेंगे....
> रही बात वंशवाद की....तो मैं तो अपनी निर्वाचित प्रक्रिया से ही संतुस्थ नहीं हूँ... सबसे पहले तो ये सभी पुराने खिलाड़ियों को संसद और विधान्सभासे बाहर करो... और नए सिरे से नए लोगों को जो कर्मठ और देशभक्त हो..... बाकी कांग्रेस हो, बीजेपी हो या फिर कोई भी पक्ष , देश का भला ये लोग करनेवाले नहीं है..... हमारे देश में जो आगे बढ़ने की क्षमता है वोह किसी में नहीं है.... लेकिन लेकिन ये सांसद कभी भी नहीं चाहते की देश की उन्नति हो..... चाहे कोई भी पक्ष के हो..... उनको तो बस अपना ही भला करना है.....
> एक ही द्रष्टान्त देता हूँ... जब भी इन् लोगों के वेतन बढाने की बात होती है तो तुरंत ही संसद में कायदा पसार हो जाता है.... कोई भी इसका विरोध नहीं करेगा.... लेकिन जब अन्ना जी और आम आदमी की मांगे हो तो क्यों सब मूंह मोड़ लेते है.....बस इतने में आप समझ गए होंगे की में क्या कहना चाहता हूँ....


:clap::clap::clap::clap:

----------


## ASHIQ AAWARA

*मोदी सबसे बड़ा धूर्त एवं कमीना नेता है. इसका तो प्रधानमंत्री बनना असंभव है. इतना बड़ा गुंडा है की संजीव भट्ट को खुलेआम सता रहा है. इसके दिन जल्दी ही पलटने वाले हैं. पाप का घड़ा ज्यादा दिन नहीं टिकता है.*

----------


## mangaldev

> मंगलजी, मेरी जहाँ तक मेरी जानकारी है, में १००% तो नहीं कहता लेकिन ...नरेन्द्र मोदी अविवाहित नहीं है....हाँ.. बच्चे है या नहीं मुझे पता नहीं.... और रही बात उन्नति की.... गुजरात में तो हर कोई उन्नति कर सकता है.. क्योंकि यहाँ आम जनता का साथ ही ऐसा मिलता है की गुज्रारत की प्रगति तो होती ही रहेगी, चाहे मोदी हो या कोई दूसरा.... अगर मोदी से आप पुरे देश की प्रगति की उम्मीद रखते हो तो मैं नहीं मानता की वोह कर पायेंगे....
> रही बात वंशवाद की....तो मैं तो अपनी निर्वाचित प्रक्रिया से ही संतुस्थ नहीं हूँ... सबसे पहले तो ये सभी पुराने खिलाड़ियों को संसद और विधान्सभासे बाहर करो... और नए सिरे से नए लोगों को जो कर्मठ और देशभक्त हो..... बाकी कांग्रेस हो, बीजेपी हो या फिर कोई भी पक्ष , देश का भला ये लोग करनेवाले नहीं है..... हमारे देश में जो आगे बढ़ने की क्षमता है वोह किसी में नहीं है.... लेकिन लेकिन ये सांसद कभी भी नहीं चाहते की देश की उन्नति हो..... चाहे कोई भी पक्ष के हो..... उनको तो बस अपना ही भला करना है.....
> एक ही द्रष्टान्त देता हूँ... जब भी इन् लोगों के वेतन बढाने की बात होती है तो तुरंत ही संसद में कायदा पसार हो जाता है.... कोई भी इसका विरोध नहीं करेगा.... लेकिन जब अन्ना जी और आम आदमी की मांगे हो तो क्यों सब मूंह मोड़ लेते है.....बस इतने में आप समझ गए होंगे की में क्या कहना चाहता हूँ....


jayeshh 
ji 
*आपको नरेन्द्र मोदी पसंद नही है तो उसके बारे में अथार्त उसके खिलाफ भी लिख सकते है| 
मेने मोदी के बारे में जो भी जानकारी दी है वह पूरी तरह (१००%) सही है| 
लेकीन आप मोदी पर केन्द्रित  ना होकर भटक गए है| 
कृपया आप स्पष्ट उल्लेख करे की आप किसे प्रधानमंत्री के रूप में पसंद करते है 
१. नरेद्र मोदी 
२. राहुल गांधी 
३. या कोई तीसरा नाम जो आपको पसंद हो लिखे (और उसकी विशेषताए भी बताये)
आपका अन्ना हजारे तो चुनाव लडेगा नही, जो प्रधानमंत्री बन जाएगा| *

----------


## badboy123455

*अपने को तो नही पता इस बारे में 
नही कुछ लिखता अवश्य*

----------


## THE GAME

*जैसी जनता , वैसा राजा ।
प्रजातन्त्र का यही तकाजा ॥*

*— श्रीराम शर्मा , आचार्य*

----------


## mangaldev

> मोदी सबसे बड़ा धूर्त एवं कमीना नेता है. इसका तो प्रधानमंत्री बनना असंभव है. इतना बड़ा गुंडा है की संजीव भट्ट को खुलेआम सता रहा है. इसके दिन जल्दी ही पलटने वाले हैं. पाप का घड़ा ज्यादा दिन नहीं टिकता है.


*ये संजीव भट्ट किस खेत की मूली है 
कांग्रेस के किराए का टट्टू ये भट्ट अब जल्दी ही फिर जेल जाने वाला है| 
तीस्ता "जावेद" शीतलवाड़ की तरह फर्जी एफीडेविड बनवाकर लोगो को बरगला कर विदेशी सहायता के एन.जी.ओज. के सहारे से चलाने वाले झूट को पूरे देश की जनता समझ चुकी है| अब इनके देश की जनता प्रशांत भूषण की तर्ज पर इसके जूते मारेगी| *

----------


## mangaldev

*यदि मोदी प्रधानमंत्री बन गया तो सबसे पहले गुजरात की तर्ज पर धर्मांतरण क़ानून पुरे देश के लिए बनाया जा सकेगा और लागू कराया जा सकेगा, जिससे विदेशी धन के सहारे चलने वाले ये एन.जी.ओज. देश के भोलेभाले आदिवासी लोगो का ना तो ईसाईकरण कर सकेंगे और ना ही इन्हें विदेशी विचारधारा मावोवादी-नक्सलवादी विचारधारा की और धकेल सकेंगे| आदिवासियों का पुरुत्थान होगा| वे नक्सलवाद को छोड़ कर राष्ट्रवाद और स्वाभिमान की और बढ़ेंगे|  *

----------


## mangaldev

> अपने को तो नही पता इस बारे में 
> नही कुछ लिखता अवश्य


*ऐसे क्या करते ही मेरे भाई 
कुच्छ तो पता करो 
पक्ष में लिखो या 
फिर खिलाफ में लिखो 
कुच्छ लिखोगे तो ही पढ़ने वालो के सामने सच्चाई आ पायेगी|
अनभिज्ञ बना रहना आज के जमाने में अच्छा नही है|  *

----------


## mangaldev

> *जैसी जनता , वैसा राजा ।
> प्रजातन्त्र का यही तकाजा ॥*
> — श्रीराम शर्मा , आचार्य


*ये प्रजातंत्र का नही भीड़तंत्र तकाजा है हमारे देश की जनता की नकारात्मक व गेर-राष्ट्रवादी सोच ने देश के प्रजातंत्र को भीड़तंत्र बना रखा है| लोग देश की नही कांग्रेस की सोचते है हिन्दु, हिन्दुओ की नही जातियों की सोचते है जाति-वाले  भी अपनी जाति के उत्थान की नही बल्कि दूसरी जातियों के पतन की सोचते है| देश का अनुभवी नेता इन्हें नही सुहाता क्योकि भोंदू , कठपुतली प्रधानमंत्री चाहिए| *

----------


## mangaldev

> अगर मोदी प्रधानमंत्री बना तो फिर देश का कल्याण हो गया समझो
> ...... हा.. हां... हां...


*राहुल को प्रधानमंत्री बनाओगे 
थू थू थू थू .................
इससे अच्छा और जादा पढ़ा लिखा तो हमारी गली का बेरोजगार पप्पूलाल है और वो शादीशुदा भी है उसकी शादी पर न तो सरकारी खर्चा करना पडेगा और नाही आप जैसे को गिफ्ट देने पड़ेंगे* |

----------


## THE GAME

> *ये प्रजातंत्र का नही भीड़तंत्र तकाजा है हमारे देश की जनता की नकारात्मक व गेर-राष्ट्रवादी सोच ने देश के प्रजातंत्र को भीड़तंत्र बना रखा है| लोग देश की नही कांग्रेस की सोचते है हिन्दु, हिन्दुओ की नही जातियों की सोचते है जाति-वाले  भी अपनी जाति के उत्थान की नही बल्कि दूसरी जातियों के पतन की सोचते है| देश का अनुभवी नेता इन्हें नही सुहाता क्योकि भोंदू , कठपुतली प्रधानमंत्री चाहिए| *


*जैसी जनता , वैसा राजा ।
प्रजातन्त्र का यही तकाजा ॥*

*बात की गहराई को समझो दोस्त ..जैसी जनता वैसा राजा....अब जनता को ही तो जागरूक (राष्ट्रवादी) होने की आवश्यकता है की वह अपना प्रधान भी वैसा ही चुन सके. *

----------


## badboy123455

> *ऐसे क्या करते ही मेरे भाई 
> कुच्छ तो पता करो 
> पक्ष में लिखो या 
> फिर खिलाफ में लिखो 
> कुच्छ लिखोगे तो ही पढ़ने वालो के सामने सच्चाई आ पायेगी|
> अनभिज्ञ बना रहना आज के जमाने में अच्छा नही है|  *


*
कोशिश करता हू मेरे भाई.......
कुछ आप लोगो से ही सिखा हे*

----------


## ASHIQ AAWARA

> *
> ***************
> *****************



:pointlol::clap::clap::clap:

----------


## Jayeshh

> *राहुल को प्रधानमंत्री बनाओगे 
> थू थू थू थू .................
> इससे अच्छा और जादा पढ़ा लिखा तो हमारी गली का बेरोजगार पप्पूलाल है और वो शादीशुदा भी है उसकी शादी पर न तो सरकारी खर्चा करना पडेगा और नाही आप जैसे को गिफ्ट देने पड़ेंगे* |



मंगलजी, आप ग़लतफ़हमी का शिकार हो रहे है.... मैंने राहुल को प्रधानमंत्री बनाने ले लिए नहीं बोला है.... राहुल तो क्या... अभी जितने भी राजकीय नेता कुर्शी पे है...ये सब नालायक है प्रधानमंत्री पद के लिए.... मेरी कल की प्रविष्टी में आप ये बात समझ सकोगे.....

----------


## Jayeshh

> *यदि मोदी प्रधानमंत्री बन गया तो सबसे पहले गुजरात की तर्ज पर धर्मांतरण क़ानून पुरे देश के लिए बनाया जा सकेगा और लागू कराया जा सकेगा, जिससे विदेशी धन के सहारे चलने वाले ये एन.जी.ओज. देश के भोलेभाले आदिवासी लोगो का ना तो ईसाईकरण कर सकेंगे और ना ही इन्हें विदेशी विचारधारा मावोवादी-नक्सलवादी विचारधारा की और धकेल सकेंगे| आदिवासियों का पुरुत्थान होगा| वे नक्सलवाद को छोड़ कर राष्ट्रवाद और स्वाभिमान की और बढ़ेंगे|  *



मंगलजी, मैं ये जातिवाद... या धर्मान्तर की बात में नहीं पड़ना चाहता.... लेकिन हाँ अगर मोदी प्रधानमंत्री बना तो फिर उद्योगपतियों का कल्याण जरुर हो जाएगा... ये १००% सच है... और आम जनता का तो हाल बेहाल जरुर हो जाएगा...क्योंकि मोदी मूदिवादी है..

----------


## mangaldev

> मंगलजी, मैं ये जातिवाद... या धर्मान्तर की बात में नहीं पड़ना चाहता.... लेकिन हाँ अगर मोदी प्रधानमंत्री बना तो फिर उद्योगपतियों का कल्याण जरुर हो जाएगा... ये १००% सच है... और आम जनता का तो हाल बेहाल जरुर हो जाएगा...क्योंकि मोदी मूदिवादी है..


*कृषि के बाद उधोग ही वह क्षेत्र है जो देश के युवाओं को रोजगार उपलब्द करवाता है कृषि पर आधारित उधोग कृषि उत्पाद को बढ़ावा देते है| जब उधोग लगेगे तो उन्हें चलाएंगे तो कोई ना कोई उधोगपति ही| सरकार तो सारे के सारे उधोगो को चला नही सकती| सरकार तो राष्ट्रीय सुरक्षा, रेलवे, सड़क,अस्पताल, शिक्षा, पानी, बिजली को ढंग से सम्भाल ले, यही बहुत है| इसमें ही बहुत भ्रष्टाचार करके नेता लोग व बड़े प्रशासनिक अधिकारी अपना जीवन सुधार लेंगे और पकडे गए तो बिगाड़ लेंगे| 
कृषि की भूमि को ना तो कोई सरकार बढ़ा सकती है और ना ही जल स्रातो (सिचाई के लिए पानी) की उपलब्दता को बढ़ा सकती है, क्योकि यह तो प्रकृति के हाथ में अधिक है| 
इस मामले में मानवीय संशाधन एक सीमा तक ही उपलब्द हो सकते है| ऐसे में देश की उपलब्द सभी संपदाओ के आधार पर देश में ही उधोगो का विकास आवश्यक है ताकि देश कच्चे माल के बजाये तैयार माल का निर्यात कर वैश्विक विकास के आयाम को छू सके| आज देश को उधोगो के अभाव में आयात-निर्यात का घाटा पाटने के लिए कच्चे माल का निर्यात अधिक करना पद रहा है जिसके कारण महगाई, बेरोजगारी के साथ भ्रष्टाचार भी चरम पर पहुच गया है| यदि देश का ओधोगिक विकास हो| कच्चे माल की तुलना में तैयार माल का अधिक निय्रात हो तो ही देश का विकास संभव है| बेरोजगारी में कमी आ सकती है|  *

----------


## ASHIQ AAWARA

> मंगलजी, मैं ये जातिवाद... या धर्मान्तर की बात में नहीं पड़ना चाहता.... लेकिन हाँ अगर मोदी प्रधानमंत्री बना तो फिर उद्योगपतियों का कल्याण जरुर हो जाएगा... ये १००% सच है... और आम जनता का तो हाल बेहाल जरुर हो जाएगा...क्योंकि मोदी मूदिवादी है..



central 14central 14central 14

----------


## swami ji

वो कभी नहीं बनेगे ,,,,

----------


## Jayeshh

> *कृषि के बाद उधोग ही वह क्षेत्र है जो देश के युवाओं को रोजगार उपलब्द करवाता है कृषि पर आधारित उधोग कृषि उत्पाद को बढ़ावा देते है| जब उधोग लगेगे तो उन्हें चलाएंगे तो कोई ना कोई उधोगपति ही| सरकार तो सारे के सारे उधोगो को चला नही सकती| सरकार तो राष्ट्रीय सुरक्षा, रेलवे, सड़क,अस्पताल, शिक्षा, पानी, बिजली को ढंग से सम्भाल ले, यही बहुत है| इसमें ही बहुत भ्रष्टाचार करके नेता लोग व बड़े प्रशासनिक अधिकारी अपना जीवन सुधार लेंगे और पकडे गए तो बिगाड़ लेंगे| 
> कृषि की भूमि को ना तो कोई सरकार बढ़ा सकती है और ना ही जल स्रातो (सिचाई के लिए पानी) की उपलब्दता को बढ़ा सकती है, क्योकि यह तो प्रकृति के हाथ में अधिक है| 
> इस मामले में मानवीय संशाधन एक सीमा तक ही उपलब्द हो सकते है| ऐसे में देश की उपलब्द सभी संपदाओ के आधार पर देश में ही उधोगो का विकास आवश्यक है ताकि देश कच्चे माल के बजाये तैयार माल का निर्यात कर वैश्विक विकास के आयाम को छू सके| आज देश को उधोगो के अभाव में आयात-निर्यात का घाटा पाटने के लिए कच्चे माल का निर्यात अधिक करना पद रहा है जिसके कारण महगाई, बेरोजगारी के साथ भ्रष्टाचार भी चरम पर पहुच गया है| यदि देश का ओधोगिक विकास हो| कच्चे माल की तुलना में तैयार माल का अधिक निय्रात हो तो ही देश का विकास संभव है| बेरोजगारी में कमी आ सकती है|  *


भाई इस बार में अकेले नरेन्द्र मोदी पर केन्द्रित होके बात नहीं करता हूँ....उद्योगों को प्रोत्साहित करना अलग बात है... लेकिन कृषि का मृतुघंत बज रहा है उसका क्या.... कृषि के उत्पादनों से जो आय होती है वोह १००% मुनाफा है.... अभी तक का इतिहास देखें तो कृषि के बिना तो देश का विकास संभव ही नहीं है.... पश्चिमी देशो ने उद्योगों को प्राधान्य दिया... अज उनकी क्या दशा है... हाँ जरा लाइफ स्टाइल ऊँची रही... लेकिन अब.... अभी अभी कृषि उत्पादनों के दाम बढ़ने लगे उसकी वजह क्या है... क्या गेहू, डंगर, कठोर... सब्जियां... यहाँ तक की दूध तक क्या बाहर से आयत करना चाहते है हम? सरकार कृषि की और प्राधान्य ही नहीं देती... क्योंकि हर एक पक्ष को फंड चाहिए.... अगर कृषि को प्राधान्य देते तो ये महंगाई...इतनी नहीं रहती... आज किशान अपनी जमीन ऊँची कीमतों पे बेच रहे है... उसकी वजह क्या है? कृषि उत्पादनों पे महेनत करके भी कुछ बचाता नहीं है... एक तरफ उर्वरक, सिंचाई, बिजली सभी के दामो में बढ़ोतरी.... बाकी बचा डीज़ल, उसपे भी बढ़ोतरी....और मजदूर.... उसकी भी कमी है....और मजदूरी भी बढ़ी.... कूल मिलाके किशानो को उत्पादन पे २०% भी मुनाफा नहीं मिलता... और अगर इसमें भी कुदरत के सामने और सिंचाई तंत्र के सामने वो लाचार और बेबस है....

आज कोई भी किसान अपने बच्चों को किशानी में जोड़ने की नहीं सोचेगा.... इसकी वजह क्या है... अगर सब किसानी छोड़ देंगे तो हालत क्या होगी.... ये जरा सोचिये....

----------


## mangaldev

> भाई इस बार में अकेले नरेन्द्र मोदी पर केन्द्रित होके बात नहीं करता हूँ....उद्योगों को प्रोत्साहित करना अलग बात है... लेकिन कृषि का मृतुघंत बज रहा है उसका क्या.... कृषि के उत्पादनों से जो आय होती है वोह १००% मुनाफा है.... अभी तक का इतिहास देखें तो कृषि के बिना तो देश का विकास संभव ही नहीं है.... पश्चिमी देशो ने उद्योगों को प्राधान्य दिया... अज उनकी क्या दशा है... हाँ जरा लाइफ स्टाइल ऊँची रही... लेकिन अब.... अभी अभी कृषि उत्पादनों के दाम बढ़ने लगे उसकी वजह क्या है... क्या गेहू, डंगर, कठोर... सब्जियां... यहाँ तक की दूध तक क्या बाहर से आयत करना चाहते है हम? सरकार कृषि की और प्राधान्य ही नहीं देती... क्योंकि हर एक पक्ष को फंड चाहिए.... अगर कृषि को प्राधान्य देते तो ये महंगाई...इतनी नहीं रहती... आज किशान अपनी जमीन ऊँची कीमतों पे बेच रहे है... उसकी वजह क्या है? कृषि उत्पादनों पे महेनत करके भी कुछ बचाता नहीं है... एक तरफ उर्वरक, सिंचाई, बिजली सभी के दामो में बढ़ोतरी.... बाकी बचा डीज़ल, उसपे भी बढ़ोतरी....और मजदूर.... उसकी भी कमी है....और मजदूरी भी बढ़ी.... कूल मिलाके किशानो को उत्पादन पे २०% भी मुनाफा नहीं मिलता... और अगर इसमें भी कुदरत के सामने और सिंचाई तंत्र के सामने वो लाचार और बेबस है....
> आज कोई भी किसान अपने बच्चों को किशानी में जोड़ने की नहीं सोचेगा.... इसकी वजह क्या है... अगर सब किसानी छोड़ देंगे तो हालत क्या होगी.... ये जरा सोचिये....


jayeshh 
ji 
*ये सूत्र मोदी पर केन्द्रित है आप जो समस्याए उठा रहे है वे पूरे देश की समस्याए है| 
गुजरात के किसान की हालत यूं. पी., बिहार, आँध्रप्रदेश और महाराष्ट्र के किसानो से बेहतर है| जहां पर गतवर्षो  व वर्तमान कांग्रेसी या गेर-भाजापाई सरकारे है| इन प्रदेशो से तो किसानो के द्वारा आत्महत्याए करने की खबरे भी सुर्खियों में आती रहती है| जबकि गुजरात के किसानो की यह स्थिति नही है| जहां तक किसानी छोड़ने बात है जिसके पास कृषि-योग्य जमीन होती है वह खेती करता ही है| अपना धंधा कोई नही छोड़ता लेकिन अन्य काम भी साथ मिल जाता है तो उसके समानांतर वह भी करके किसान का परिवार अपना जीवन स्तर सुधारता है तो क्या दिक्कत है| *

----------


## mangaldev

गुजरात को बाकी भारत जैसा मत समझोः मोदी
9 Nov 2011, 1837 hrs IST,टाइम्स न्यूज नेटवर्क   
शैबाल दासगुप्ता 
*पेइचिंग।। चीन के दौरे पर गए गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी ने चीनी उद्योगपतियों के सामने गुजरात की जमकर तारीफ करते हुए कहा वह गुजरात को बाकी भारत की तरह न समझें। उनका राज्य बाकी भारत से बिल्कुल अलग है। 
चीनी उद्योगपतियों को संबोधित करते हुए मोदी ने कहा, 'गुजरात के पास विकास का बिल्कुल अलग मॉडल है।' मोदी ने कहा कि उनके राज्य का विकास का मॉडल न सिर्फ स्थायी है, बल्कि टिकाऊ भी है। गुजरात पूरी दुनिया में निवेश के लिए बेहतरीन जगह है। 
मोदी मंगलवार रात गांधीनगर से 33 सीटर चार्टर्ड प्लेन से चीन के लिए रवाना हुए थे। उनके साथ बिजनेस इग्जेक्युटिव्स का एक दल भी गया है। 
मोदी ने चीनी उद्योगपतियों को प्रस्तावित दिल्ली-मुंबई कॉरिडोर पर बनने वाले 8 बिलियन डॉलर के बिजनेस हब ढोलरा SIR में निवेश करने का न्योता दिया। चीनी उद्योगपतियों को लुभाने की इस मुहिम में चीनी कंपनी TBEA के वाइस प्रेजिडेंट लेंग यंग ने भी उनकी पूरी मदद की। यंग ने गुजरात की तारीफ करते हुए बताया कि उन्होंने आखिर क्यों पूरे भारत में निवेश के लिए गुजरात को ही चुना। TBEA वही कंपनी है जिसने भारत के नक्शे से कश्मीर और अरुणाचल प्रदेश को बाहर दिखाकर विवाद पैदा कर दिया था। 
गुजरात की तारीफ का यह सिलसिला मोदी ने चीन के टीवी चैनलों पर भी जारी रखा। मोदी ने एक टीवी चैनल से कहा कि गुजरात के पास अपनी स्थायी नीतियों के कारण चीनी उद्योगपतियों को देने के लिए बहुत कुछ है। 
मोदी अपने इस दौरे के दौरान चीनी की कम्युनिस्ट पार्टी के नेताओं से भी मिलेंगे। मोदी की 'ग्रेट हॉल ऑफ द पीपल' में चीन के इन नेताओं से मुलाकात होगी। मोदी चीन के दो बड़े शहरों पेइचिंग और शंघाई के मेयरों व पार्टी सचिवों से भी मिलेंगे। उनका 11 नवंबर को सिचुआन प्रांत के वरिष्ठ सीपीसी नेता से डिनर पर मिलने का कार्यक्रम है। अगले दिन वह सिचुआन के गवर्नर से चेंगदू में मिलेंगे।*

----------


## ASHIQ AAWARA

अमेरिका के पूर्व राष्ट्रपति जॉर्ज डब्ल्यू बुश ने भारत को चीन के इरादों को लेकर स्पष्ट चेतावनी दी है। अपनी बेबाक बातों के लिए कई बार विवादों में उलझे बुश ने कहा कि चीन भारत को पछाड़ना चाहता है। मंगलवार को यहां एक बिजनेस कार्यक्रम में उन्होंने कहा कि चीन के निशाने पर सबसे पहले अमेरिका है और उसके बाद भारत। दो बार अमेरिका के राष्ट्रपति रह चुके बुश ने कहा कि पाकिस्तान के साथ संबंधों को बनाए रखने में अमेरिका के धैर्य की कड़ी परीक्षा हो रही है। उन्होंने कहा कि यदि अमेरिका ने पाकिस्तान के साथ मित्रता नहीं की होती, तो भारत का पड़ोसी और खतरनाक राष्ट्र हो गया होता। अमेरिका ने उसे धैर्य से साध रखा है। उन्होंने कई अन्य मुद्दों पर भी बात की। उन्होंने भारतीय व्यवसायियों से कहा कि रूस से का साथ व्यवसाय न करें। बुश के अनुसार आने वाले पांच वर्षो में यूरोपीय संघ की तस्वीर बदल जाएगी, लेकिन उसकी मुद्रा यूरो बरकरार रहेगी। इजरायल को लेकर पैदा हुए ताजा परमाणु विवाद पर बुश ने कहा कि यदि इजरायल ईरान पर हमला करेगा, तो अमेरिका इजरायल के साथ होगा।

    भारत भले ही अपनी रक्षा और अर्थव्यवस्था के लिए चीन को खतरा समझे, लेकिन पांच दिन की यात्रा पर यहां पहुंचे गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री चीन को रिझाने के लिए कोई कसर नहीं छोड़ रहे। उन्होंने न केवल चीनी कंपनियों से गुजरात आने का आह्वान किया है, बल्कि चीन के लोगों से भावनात्मक संबंध भी जोड़े हैं। चौथी बार चीन यात्रा पर आए मोदी यहां उद्यमियों की सभा को संबोधित करते समय भावुक हो उठे। उन्होंने कहा, 'चीन और इसकी जनता के लिए मेरे दिल में खास जगह है। मैं उनकी कड़ी मेहनत, अनुशासन और उनके इतिहास का कायल हूं। हमारे सांस्कृतिक रिश्ते गहरे और मजबूत हैं। पिछले कुछ वर्षो में हमारे संबंध और सुदृढ़ हुए हैं।' उन्होंने कहा, 'मैंने चीनी कंपनियों की गुजरात में बढ़ती रुचि देखी है। हम उनका स्वागत करते हैं। गुजरात में पूंजी लगाने वाले विदेशी निवेशकों खूब फायदा मिल रहा है।'



    हा हा हा हा हा हा..... हिंदी चीनी भाई भाई.... चाहे कोई कितना भी चीन को बुरा कहे पर ये मोदी जैसे दोगले चीन के तलवे चाटेंगे.
    जगजाहिर है अगर चीन इंडिया में उत्पादन शुरू कर दिया तो इंडियन उत्पादको की वाट लग जाएगी.

----------


## mangaldev

*जहां तक विदेश मामलों का प्रश्न है अमेरिका भी भारत का दोस्त नही है वह १९७१ में अपना सातवाँ नो सेनिक बेड़ा भारत पर हमला करने के लिए रवाना कर चुका था| उसने भी चीन को सीमाओं पर सेना भेज कर भारत को डराने के लिए कूटनेतिक मंत्रणाए की है| शायद आप विदेश निति का विशेष ज्ञान नही रखते, लगते है| वर्त्तमान में अमेरिका हो या चीन, दोनों ही ऐसे क्षेत्र में विनिवेश करना चाहते है जिससे उस क्षेत्र पर भारतीय बाजार उन पर निर्भर हो जाए| जबकि किसी देश की कूटनीति विशेष कर आर्थिक कूटनीति यह कहती है कि वह प्रतिस्प्रधि देश से भी उस क्षेत्र में उसका विनिवेश करने को तैयार करा ले| जिसकी तकनीकी का अपने यहाँ अभाव है| चीन की तकनीकी अमेरिका की तकनीकी के मुकाबले अधिक सस्ती व सुगम है| अगर चीन की ओधोगिक तकनीकी एक बार भारतीय कुटीर उधोगो को मिल जाए तो भारत में भी चीन की तरह सस्ते व उपयोगी इलेक्ट्रोनिक सामान बनने लगेंगे| जिससे यहाँ रोजगारो में वर्दी होगी| 
अमेंरिका तो अभी तक पाकिस्तान साथ नही छोड़ पा रहा है और वह भारत के बाजार पर नजर गढ़ाए बेठा है|
यानि पैसा भारत के बाजार से कमाना चाहता है और सहायता लगातार पाकिस्तान की कर रहा है और पाकिस्तान उस सहायता से आतंकवाद (जेहाद) चला रहा है| 
ऐसे में मोदी की चीन यात्रा राष्ट्रीय विनिवेश की कूटनीति से की गयी यात्रा है| 
आपको शायद यह भी ज्ञान नही है कि केंद्रीय सरकार की अनुमति या सहमति की इस प्रकार की यात्रा नही की जाती है| मोदी इस प्रकार की वार्ताओं व मीटिंगों के योग्य है तभी तो वाणिज्यिक व विदेश मंत्रालय ने इसकी अनुमति है, नही तो विपक्ष की केन्द्रीय सरकार इस प्रकार की अनुमति व सहमति क्यों देने लगी| 
मेरे कहने का स्पष्ट अर्थ यह है कि नरेन्द्र भाई मोदी प्रधानमंत्री पद के योग्य है यदि आगामी लोकसभा चुनाव में भा.ज.पा. सबसे बड़ी पार्टी उभरकर आती है तो|*

----------


## Jayeshh

> अमेरिका के पूर्व राष्ट्रपति जॉर्ज डब्ल्यू बुश ने भारत को चीन के इरादों को लेकर स्पष्ट चेतावनी दी है। अपनी बेबाक बातों के लिए कई बार विवादों में उलझे बुश ने कहा कि चीन भारत को पछाड़ना चाहता है। मंगलवार को यहां एक बिजनेस कार्यक्रम में उन्होंने कहा कि चीन के निशाने पर सबसे पहले अमेरिका है और उसके बाद भारत। दो बार अमेरिका के राष्ट्रपति रह चुके बुश ने कहा कि पाकिस्तान के साथ संबंधों को बनाए रखने में अमेरिका के धैर्य की कड़ी परीक्षा हो रही है। उन्होंने कहा कि यदि अमेरिका ने पाकिस्तान के साथ मित्रता नहीं की होती, तो भारत का पड़ोसी और खतरनाक राष्ट्र हो गया होता। अमेरिका ने उसे धैर्य से साध रखा है। उन्होंने कई अन्य मुद्दों पर भी बात की। उन्होंने भारतीय व्यवसायियों से कहा कि रूस से का साथ व्यवसाय न करें। बुश के अनुसार आने वाले पांच वर्षो में यूरोपीय संघ की तस्वीर बदल जाएगी, लेकिन उसकी मुद्रा यूरो बरकरार रहेगी। इजरायल को लेकर पैदा हुए ताजा परमाणु विवाद पर बुश ने कहा कि यदि इजरायल ईरान पर हमला करेगा, तो अमेरिका इजरायल के साथ होगा।
> 
>     भारत भले ही अपनी रक्षा और अर्थव्यवस्था के लिए चीन को खतरा समझे, लेकिन पांच दिन की यात्रा पर यहां पहुंचे गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री चीन को रिझाने के लिए कोई कसर नहीं छोड़ रहे। उन्होंने न केवल चीनी कंपनियों से गुजरात आने का आह्वान किया है, बल्कि चीन के लोगों से भावनात्मक संबंध भी जोड़े हैं। चौथी बार चीन यात्रा पर आए मोदी यहां उद्यमियों की सभा को संबोधित करते समय भावुक हो उठे। उन्होंने कहा, 'चीन और इसकी जनता के लिए मेरे दिल में खास जगह है। मैं उनकी कड़ी मेहनत, अनुशासन और उनके इतिहास का कायल हूं। हमारे सांस्कृतिक रिश्ते गहरे और मजबूत हैं। पिछले कुछ वर्षो में हमारे संबंध और सुदृढ़ हुए हैं।' उन्होंने कहा, 'मैंने चीनी कंपनियों की गुजरात में बढ़ती रुचि देखी है। हम उनका स्वागत करते हैं। गुजरात में पूंजी लगाने वाले विदेशी निवेशकों खूब फायदा मिल रहा है।'
> 
> 
> 
>     हा हा हा हा हा हा..... हिंदी चीनी भाई भाई.... चाहे कोई कितना भी चीन को बुरा कहे पर ये मोदी जैसे दोगले चीन के तलवे चाटेंगे.
>     जगजाहिर है अगर चीन इंडिया में उत्पादन शुरू कर दिया तो इंडियन उत्पादको की वाट लग जाएगी.



मोदी की विचारधारा तरंगी है, और हिटलरशाही है.... इसमें कोई शक नहीं....

----------


## swami ji

> मोदी की विचारधारा तरंगी है, और हिटलरशाही है.... इसमें कोई शक नहीं....


  ha ha ha ha ha ha ha *आपको किस तरीके से लगा ,,,ऐसा होता तो विकास में देश में नबर १ नहीं होता गुजरात दोस्त .....*

----------


## mangaldev

> मोदी की विचारधारा तरंगी है, और हिटलरशाही है.... इसमें कोई शक नहीं....


*इस देश की जनता ने १९४७ के बाद कभी हिटलरशाही चलाने वालो को वोट नही दिए| ईमरजेंसी के बाद के चुनावों में जनता ने १९७६ में इंदिरागांधी जेसी लोकप्रिय प्रधानमंत्री को भी सबक सिखा दिया था| अब तो ज़माना बहुत आगे बढ़ चुका है| उसके बाद तीसरी पीढी जवान हो चुकी है| जिसने आजादी के बाद ही जन्म लिया है| अगर हिटलरशाही चलाते तो मोदी दूसरी बार गुजरात के सी.एम् नही बन पाते, लेकिन कांग्रेस ने मोदी को हराने के लिए विदेशी सहायताओ से चलने वाले एन.जी.ओ. व सरकारी विज्ञापनों व अन्य प्रकार से केन्द्रीय सरकार से सहायता पाने वाले मीडिया के सहारे से मोदी के विरुद्ध चलाए जाने वाले प्रचारतंत्र को गुजरात ही नही समस्त देश की जनता समझ चुकी है|
अब 
हिटलर-हिटलर.................. 
दंगाई-दंगाई.................. 
साम्प्रदायक-साम्प्रदायिक......... 
हिंदूवादी-हिंदूवादी................... 
की रट छोडो.................. 
कांग्रेस के भोंदू युवराज की और भी देखो| 
क्या उसमें प्रधानमंत्री बनने का एक भी "लख्खण" (गुण) है|*

----------


## sushilnkt

भाई में तो एक ही बात बोलूगा ..
नरेंदर मोदी को एक बार बना देना चाहिए
लेकिन राहुल को मरते दम तक नहीं ..............
अब तक इतने घधे  देख लिए ...
और वो बने तो आर पार की लढाई होगी
जो में चाहता हु ........................

----------


## Jayeshh

> *इस देश की जनता ने १९४७ के बाद कभी हिटलरशाही चलाने वालो को वोट नही दिए| ईमरजेंसी के बाद के चुनावों में जनता ने १९७६ में इंदिरागांधी जेसी लोकप्रिय प्रधानमंत्री को भी सबक सिखा दिया था| अब तो ज़माना बहुत आगे बढ़ चुका है| उसके बाद तीसरी पीढी जवान हो चुकी है| जिसने आजादी के बाद ही जन्म लिया है| अगर हिटलरशाही चलाते तो मोदी दूसरी बार गुजरात के सी.एम् नही बन पाते, लेकिन कांग्रेस ने मोदी को हराने के लिए विदेशी सहायताओ से चलने वाले एन.जी.ओ. व सरकारी विज्ञापनों व अन्य प्रकार से केन्द्रीय सरकार से सहायता पाने वाले मीडिया के सहारे से मोदी के विरुद्ध चलाए जाने वाले प्रचारतंत्र को गुजरात ही नही समस्त देश की जनता समझ चुकी है|
> अब 
> हिटलर-हिटलर.................. 
> दंगाई-दंगाई.................. 
> साम्प्रदायक-साम्प्रदायिक......... 
> हिंदूवादी-हिंदूवादी................... 
> की रट छोडो.................. 
> कांग्रेस के भोंदू युवराज की और भी देखो| 
> क्या उसमें प्रधानमंत्री बनने का एक भी "लख्खण" (गुण) है|*



भाई मेरे मैं कहाँ राहुल को प्रधानमंत्री बनानेकी बात करता हूँ....मैं तो अभी जो संसद में है वोह सभी को....( ये सामान्य विभाग है... मर्यादा है...) आगे बताया वैसे अपने संविधान में ही सुधर लाके कुछ नया सोचने की बात करता हूँ.... मैं न नरेन्द्र मोदी का  , न सोनिया गांधी का .. न राहुल गाँधी का समर्थक हूँ...

----------


## biji pande

> अमेरिका के पूर्व राष्ट्रपति जॉर्ज डब्ल्यू बुश ने भारत को चीन के इरादों को लेकर स्पष्ट चेतावनी दी है। अपनी बेबाक बातों के लिए कई बार विवादों में उलझे बुश ने कहा कि चीन भारत को पछाड़ना चाहता है। मंगलवार को यहां एक बिजनेस कार्यक्रम में उन्होंने कहा कि चीन के निशाने पर सबसे पहले अमेरिका है और उसके बाद भारत। दो बार अमेरिका के राष्ट्रपति रह चुके बुश ने कहा कि पाकिस्तान के साथ संबंधों को बनाए रखने में अमेरिका के धैर्य की कड़ी परीक्षा हो रही है। उन्होंने कहा कि यदि अमेरिका ने पाकिस्तान के साथ मित्रता नहीं की होती, तो भारत का पड़ोसी और खतरनाक राष्ट्र हो गया होता। अमेरिका ने उसे धैर्य से साध रखा है। उन्होंने कई अन्य मुद्दों पर भी बात की। उन्होंने भारतीय व्यवसायियों से कहा कि रूस से का साथ व्यवसाय न करें। बुश के अनुसार आने वाले पांच वर्षो में यूरोपीय संघ की तस्वीर बदल जाएगी, लेकिन उसकी मुद्रा यूरो बरकरार रहेगी। इजरायल को लेकर पैदा हुए ताजा परमाणु विवाद पर बुश ने कहा कि यदि इजरायल ईरान पर हमला करेगा, तो अमेरिका इजरायल के साथ होगा।
> 
>     भारत भले ही अपनी रक्षा और अर्थव्यवस्था के लिए चीन को खतरा समझे, लेकिन पांच दिन की यात्रा पर यहां पहुंचे गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री चीन को रिझाने के लिए कोई कसर नहीं छोड़ रहे। उन्होंने न केवल चीनी कंपनियों से गुजरात आने का आह्वान किया है, बल्कि चीन के लोगों से भावनात्मक संबंध भी जोड़े हैं। चौथी बार चीन यात्रा पर आए मोदी यहां उद्यमियों की सभा को संबोधित करते समय भावुक हो उठे। उन्होंने कहा, 'चीन और इसकी जनता के लिए मेरे दिल में खास जगह है। मैं उनकी कड़ी मेहनत, अनुशासन और उनके इतिहास का कायल हूं। हमारे सांस्कृतिक रिश्ते गहरे और मजबूत हैं। पिछले कुछ वर्षो में हमारे संबंध और सुदृढ़ हुए हैं।' उन्होंने कहा, 'मैंने चीनी कंपनियों की गुजरात में बढ़ती रुचि देखी है। हम उनका स्वागत करते हैं। गुजरात में पूंजी लगाने वाले विदेशी निवेशकों खूब फायदा मिल रहा है।'
> 
> 
> 
>     हा हा हा हा हा हा..... हिंदी चीनी भाई भाई.... चाहे कोई कितना भी चीन को बुरा कहे पर ये मोदी जैसे दोगले चीन के तलवे चाटेंगे.
>     जगजाहिर है अगर चीन इंडिया में उत्पादन शुरू कर दिया तो इंडियन उत्पादको की वाट लग जाएगी.



*
हां  भाई  हमें  सबसे  रिश्ता   तोड़     के पाकिस्तान के तलवे चाटने   चाहिए *

----------


## Jayeshh

> *
> हां  भाई  हमें  सबसे  रिश्ता   तोड़     के पाकिस्तान के तलवे चाटने   चाहिए *



तो चीन से दोस्ती करके गुजरात का कौन सा भला करना चाहते है मोदी.... मैं सभी दोस्तों को कहना चाहता हूँ की गुजरात के विकास का श्रेय मोदी को नहीं, गुजरात की जनता को देना चाहिए.....गुजरात में अगर कोई ऐरा गैर नाथहू भी मुख्याप्रधन बनेगा तो वो भी विकास का श्रेय लेगा.....

----------


## Amigo.

> तो चीन से दोस्ती करके गुजरात का कौन सा भला करना चाहते है मोदी.... मैं सभी दोस्तों को कहना चाहता हूँ की गुजरात के विकास का श्रेय मोदी को नहीं, गुजरात की जनता को देना चाहिए.....गुजरात में अगर कोई ऐरा गैर नाथहू भी मुख्याप्रधन बनेगा तो वो भी विकास का श्रेय लेगा.....


आपकी बात १६ आने सच है जायेश भाई :clap::clap:

----------


## mangaldev

> तो चीन से दोस्ती करके गुजरात का कौन सा भला करना चाहते है मोदी.... मैं सभी दोस्तों को कहना चाहता हूँ की गुजरात के विकास का श्रेय मोदी को नहीं, गुजरात की जनता को देना चाहिए.....गुजरात में अगर कोई ऐरा गैर नाथहू भी मुख्याप्रधन बनेगा तो वो भी विकास का श्रेय लेगा.....
> 
> आपकी बात १६ आने सच है जायेश भाई


*
(वाह भई वाह....................! 
क्या कहने है आपके............ !
एक गुजरात प्रांत की जनता है समझदार है बाकि प्रान्तों की जनता तो मूर्ख है जो विकास नही चाहती है 
कृपया आप भी बता दे  
(Amigo ji) मि.समझदार गुजरात से ही है या किसी और प्रांत से  *

----------


## Jayeshh

> *
> (वाह भई वाह....................! 
> क्या कहने है आपके............ !
> एक गुजरात प्रांत की जनता है समझदार है बाकि प्रान्तों की जनता तो मूर्ख है जो विकास नही चाहती है 
> कृपया आप भी बता दे  
> (Amigo ji) मि.समझदार गुजरात से ही है या किसी और प्रांत से  *




मंगल्देव्जी, गुजरात में जितने टैक्स है इतना टैक्स देश के किसी राज्य में नहीं है.... और गुजरात की महानगर पालिकाएं या ग्राम पंचायतें, या महसूली आय भी दुसरे सभी राज्यों से अधिक है... ये तय है... अभी जो बिजली के दामो में बार बार बढ़ोतरी हो रही है... किसी दुसरे राज्य में जाके देखो.... अगर ये दुसरे राज्यों में जरा सा भी इधर उधर हुआ तुरन्त हड़ताल और विरोध होने लगता है.... गुजरात की प्रजा सहनशील है.... लेकिन जब पानी सर के ऊपर हो जाएगा....समझो....

मित्र मैं यहाँ निष्पक्ष रूप से चर्चा कर रहा हूँ....  मैं एक सामान्य किशान हूँ.... आप शायद ये आंकड़े बाजी के चक्कर में मोदी को मानते होंगे.... लेकिन आंकड़े बाजी और वास्तविकता में बहुत अंतर है मेरे भाई.... जबसे मोदी आया है... इतना प्रतिशत ये हुआ,,,,, इतना प्रतिशत ये बाधा....इतने करोर जनता....  येही देखने को मिलता है..... और मोदी ने वहिवती तंत्र की जो दशा की है वो तो आप अपने निकट के तहसील में जाकर किसी छोटे कर्मचारी से जाकर खानगी में पूछोगे तो पता चेलेगा..... वहिवती तंत्र भाजपा का प्रचार करने के लिए मोदी ने उपयोग किया है.....

और यहाँ हम इतनी ज्यादा सोचे लेकिन भाई मेरे क्या अडवानी मोदी को प्रधानमंत्री पद तक पहुँचाने देंगे? पहले अडवानी से पूछलो.... अभी नवसारी और सूरत में जो हुआ.... इससे तो आप वाकिफ होंगे ही... ये न सोचना के में किसी पक्ष से जुदा हूँ... मैंने तो जो वर्तमान पत्रों में पढ़ा था वोही बता रहा हूँ....

और ये सदभावना उपवास क्या है भाई? समझ में नहीं आता....  ये सब ढकोसले करने की क्या जरुरत है... सामने कांग्रेस भी दूध की धूलि नहीं है.....

 न मोदी मुझे कुछ देने आएगा, न अडवाणी या न राहुल, सोनिया.... भाई मेरे हमें तो वही अभी खेत पे जाने का समय हो गया......

----------


## Paul Saab

मेरे हिसाब से तो सभी नेताओं को जूते मारो सभी साले हरामखोर हैं .क्या राहुल क्या मोदी सभी अपना अपना उल्लू सीधा करने में लगे हैं जनता से किसी  को कोई लेना देना नहीं  है .'सभी जनता को उल्लू बनाने में लगे हैं .कांग्रेस मुसलमानों को और भाजपा हिन्दुओं को.दूर क्या जाएँ उदाहरण  यहीं  मौजूद है .आधी जनता यहाँ पर उल्लू बनी हुई है जो इन नेताओं की तारीफ में कसीदे पढ़ रही है  :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

----------


## Paul Saab

> मंगल्देव्जी, गुजरात में जितने टैक्स है इतना टैक्स देश के किसी राज्य में नहीं है.... और गुजरात की महानगर पालिकाएं या ग्राम पंचायतें, या महसूली आय भी दुसरे सभी राज्यों से अधिक है... ये तय है... अभी जो बिजली के दामो में बार बार बढ़ोतरी हो रही है... किसी दुसरे राज्य में जाके देखो.... अगर ये दुसरे राज्यों में जरा सा भी इधर उधर हुआ तुरन्त हड़ताल और विरोध होने लगता है.... गुजरात की प्रजा सहनशील है.... लेकिन जब पानी सर के ऊपर हो जाएगा....समझो....
> 
> मित्र मैं यहाँ निष्पक्ष रूप से चर्चा कर रहा हूँ....  मैं एक सामान्य किशान हूँ.... आप शायद ये आंकड़े बाजी के चक्कर में मोदी को मानते होंगे.... लेकिन आंकड़े बाजी और वास्तविकता में बहुत अंतर है मेरे भाई.... जबसे मोदी आया है... इतना प्रतिशत ये हुआ,,,,, इतना प्रतिशत ये बाधा....इतने करोर जनता....  येही देखने को मिलता है..... और मोदी ने वहिवती तंत्र की जो दशा की है वो तो आप अपने निकट के तहसील में जाकर किसी छोटे कर्मचारी से जाकर खानगी में पूछोगे तो पता चेलेगा..... वहिवती तंत्र भाजपा का प्रचार करने के लिए मोदी ने उपयोग किया है.....
> 
> और यहाँ हम इतनी ज्यादा सोचे लेकिन भाई मेरे क्या अडवानी मोदी को प्रधानमंत्री पद तक पहुँचाने देंगे? पहले अडवानी से पूछलो.... अभी नवसारी और सूरत में जो हुआ.... इससे तो आप वाकिफ होंगे ही... ये न सोचना के में किसी पक्ष से जुदा हूँ... मैंने तो जो वर्तमान पत्रों में पढ़ा था वोही बता रहा हूँ....
> 
> और ये सदभावना उपवास क्या है भाई? समझ में नहीं आता....  ये सब ढकोसले करने की क्या जरुरत है... सामने कांग्रेस भी दूध की धूलि नहीं है.....
> 
>  न मोदी मुझे कुछ देने आएगा, न अडवाणी या न राहुल, सोनिया.... भाई मेरे हमें तो वही अभी खेत पे जाने का समय हो गया......


सही बात है जी हमें कोई कुछ नहीं देने आयेगा हमें तो अपने खेत जोत कर ही रोजी रोटी का प्रबंध करना होगा . काश ये बात जनता समझ पाती

----------


## Paul Saab

> अमेरिका के पूर्व राष्ट्रपति जॉर्ज डब्ल्यू बुश ने भारत को चीन के इरादों को लेकर स्पष्ट चेतावनी दी है। अपनी बेबाक बातों के लिए कई बार विवादों में उलझे बुश ने कहा कि चीन भारत को पछाड़ना चाहता है। मंगलवार को यहां एक बिजनेस कार्यक्रम में उन्होंने कहा कि चीन के निशाने पर सबसे पहले अमेरिका है और उसके बाद भारत। दो बार अमेरिका के राष्ट्रपति रह चुके बुश ने कहा कि पाकिस्तान के साथ संबंधों को बनाए रखने में अमेरिका के धैर्य की कड़ी परीक्षा हो रही है। उन्होंने कहा कि यदि अमेरिका ने पाकिस्तान के साथ मित्रता नहीं की होती, तो भारत का पड़ोसी और खतरनाक राष्ट्र हो गया होता। अमेरिका ने उसे धैर्य से साध रखा है। उन्होंने कई अन्य मुद्दों पर भी बात की। उन्होंने भारतीय व्यवसायियों से कहा कि रूस से का साथ व्यवसाय न करें। बुश के अनुसार आने वाले पांच वर्षो में यूरोपीय संघ की तस्वीर बदल जाएगी, लेकिन उसकी मुद्रा यूरो बरकरार रहेगी। इजरायल को लेकर पैदा हुए ताजा परमाणु विवाद पर बुश ने कहा कि यदि इजरायल ईरान पर हमला करेगा, तो अमेरिका इजरायल के साथ होगा।
> 
>     भारत भले ही अपनी रक्षा और अर्थव्यवस्था के लिए चीन को खतरा समझे, लेकिन पांच दिन की यात्रा पर यहां पहुंचे गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री चीन को रिझाने के लिए कोई कसर नहीं छोड़ रहे। उन्होंने न केवल चीनी कंपनियों से गुजरात आने का आह्वान किया है, बल्कि चीन के लोगों से भावनात्मक संबंध भी जोड़े हैं। चौथी बार चीन यात्रा पर आए मोदी यहां उद्यमियों की सभा को संबोधित करते समय भावुक हो उठे। उन्होंने कहा, 'चीन और इसकी जनता के लिए मेरे दिल में खास जगह है। मैं उनकी कड़ी मेहनत, अनुशासन और उनके इतिहास का कायल हूं। हमारे सांस्कृतिक रिश्ते गहरे और मजबूत हैं। पिछले कुछ वर्षो में हमारे संबंध और सुदृढ़ हुए हैं।' उन्होंने कहा, 'मैंने चीनी कंपनियों की गुजरात में बढ़ती रुचि देखी है। हम उनका स्वागत करते हैं। गुजरात में पूंजी लगाने वाले विदेशी निवेशकों खूब फायदा मिल रहा है।'
> 
> 
> 
>  हा हा हा हा हा हा..... हिंदी चीनी भाई भाई.... चाहे कोई कितना भी चीन को बुरा कहे पर ये मोदी जैसे दोगले चीन के तलवे चाटेंगे.
>     जगजाहिर है अगर चीन इंडिया में उत्पादन शुरू कर दिया तो इंडियन उत्पादको की वाट लग जाएगी.


 बिलकुल सही बात  है आशिक आवारा जी आपकी  ,पर ये बात हमारे प्यारे नेता मोदी जी या उनकी अंधभक्त जनता की समझ में आये तब ना

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है
अच्छी जानकारी भरा सूत्र है

----------


## jaggajat

*खेती की जमीन सामान्यतया एक किसान परिवार को उसके पूर्वजो से ही प्राप्त होती है बढ़ती जनसंख्या के कारण यह प्रतिपरिवार ओसत रूप से लगातार घट रही है| बहुत ही कम लोग/परिवार आज देखने में आयेंगे जो खेती करने के लिए जमीन खरीदते है| खेती के लिए जमीन के खरीददार लोग/किसान होते है जो शहरीकरण के कारण अपनी जमीन बेच चुके होते है वे ही सामान्यतया दूरदराज क्षेत्र में फिर से खेत खरीद कर खेती करते है|  खेती कैसे बढ़ेगी? जहा तक मेरी जानकारी है देश के किसी भी प्रांत में सामान्य कृषि पर कोई टेक्स सरकार द्वारा नही वसूला जाता है|  ऐसे में ओधोगिक विकास भी जरुरी है| सरकार व्यापार व उधोगो पर टेक्स वसूल नही करेगी तो ओधोगिक विकास के लिए पूंजी कहाँ से जुटाएगी? जहां तक बिजली की दरो का प्रश्न है वह तो पूरे देश में राजस्थान में सबसे अधिक है| इस सूखे रेगिस्थानी प्रान्त के तो लगभग सभी भूमिगत जलाशयों (कुए व नलकूप) का जलस्तर इतना गहरा चला गया है कि बिजली नही मिले तो पानी भी जमीन से नही निकाला जा सकता अथार्त बिजली नही तो प्यासे मरना ही तय है| फिर भी यहाँ का किसान इतना स्वाभिमानी है कि व न तो सरकार की जादा परवाह करता है और ना ही मध्य-दक्षिणी प्रान्तों की तरह आत्महत्या करता है| सरकार के विरुद्ध आंदोलित जरूर रहता है| पशुपालन के साथ-साथ यहाँ के सयुक्त-किसान-परिवारों के युवा देश रक्षा सेवाओं (इन्डियन-मिलिटरी व अर्द्ध-सेनिक-बलों) में भी नोकरी करने को तत्पर रहते है| 

                 अत: मेरे विचार से देश को एक ऐसा प्रधानमंत्री चाहिए जो देश का वास्तविक अर्थो में ओधोगिक विकास कर सके|

जिसकी नीतियों के कारण हमारा देश अधिक से अधिक कच्चे माल (मुख्यतया: कच्चे खनिज पद्धार्थो) के स्थान पर तैयार माल का ही निर्यात करने के योग्य बन सके| जिससे देश में रोजगार उपलब्द हो सके| स्वदेशी तकनीकी व संशाधनो के आधार पर देश में ऊर्जा का उत्पाधन भी पूरी क्षमता के साथ संभव हो सके ताकि ऊर्जा-मामले में विदेशी निर्भरता कम हो और आयात-निर्यात के घटे को पाटकर देश को वाणिज्यिक आत्मनिर्भर बना केर देश को विकसित देशो की श्रेणी में पहुचाया जा सके |

*

----------


## mangaldev

*



बिलकुल सही बात है आशिक आवारा जी आपकी ,पर ये बात हमारे प्यारे नेता मोदी जी या उनकी अंधभक्त जनता की समझ में आये तब ना 



मोदी का कोई भी इस देश में अंधभक्त नही है| अगर मोदी के लोग अंधभक्त होते तो कांग्रेस देश छोड़ कर जा चुकी होती| अंधभक्त तो इस देश में लोग तथाकथित नेहरू-गांधी परिवार के है :BangHead:
जो इस परिवार के किसी भी अयोग्य भोंदू को प्रधानमंत्री बनाने पर तुले है और तो और, बस अपने आप को सत्ता से जोड़े रखने के लिए सोनिया गांधी व कांग्रेस का साथ दे रहे है| इनके हर तरह का भ्रष्टाचार व व्यभिचार को सहन कर रहे है| देश के धन को विदेशो में जमा करवाने वालो का भी बचा रहे है|
:anna:  
देश के उधमियो, समाज-सेवको व धर्म-प्रवचको पर भी कीचड़ उछाल रहे है|*

----------


## Paul Saab

> *
> मोदी का कोई भी इस देश में अंधभक्त नही है| अगर मोदी के लोग अंधभक्त होते तो कांग्रेस देश छोड़ कर जा चुकी होती| अंधभक्त तो इस देश में लोग तथाकथित नेहरू-गांधी परिवार के है :BangHead:
> जो इस परिवार के किसी भी अयोग्य भोंदू को प्रधानमंत्री बनाने पर तुले है और तो और, बस अपने आप को सत्ता से जोड़े रखने के लिए सोनिया गांधी व कांग्रेस का साथ दे रहे है| इनके हर तरह का भ्रष्टाचार व व्यभिचार को सहन कर रहे है| देश के धन को विदेशो में जमा करवाने वालो का भी बचा रहे है|
> :anna:  
> देश के उधमियो, समाज-सेवको व धर्म-प्रवचको पर भी कीचड़ उछाल रहे है|*


मंगलदेव जी नेहरू- गांधी परिवार से ज्यादा हरामी मुझे नहीं लगता है की कोई और हुआ होगा .ये तो इतने बड़े हरामी हैं की इनको जितनी भी गालियाँ दी जाएँ कम हैं
जो नुक्सान इनकी वजह से देश को हुआ वो  कभी पूरा नहीं होगा .

----------


## Jayeshh

> *खेती की जमीन सामान्यतया एक किसान परिवार को उसके पूर्वजो से ही प्राप्त होती है बढ़ती जनसंख्या के कारण यह प्रतिपरिवार ओसत रूप से लगातार घट रही है| बहुत ही कम लोग/परिवार आज देखने में आयेंगे जो खेती करने के लिए जमीन खरीदते है| खेती के लिए जमीन के खरीददार लोग/किसान होते है जो शहरीकरण के कारण अपनी जमीन बेच चुके होते है वे ही सामान्यतया दूरदराज क्षेत्र में फिर से खेत खरीद कर खेती करते है|  खेती कैसे बढ़ेगी? जहा तक मेरी जानकारी है देश के किसी भी प्रांत में सामान्य कृषि पर कोई टेक्स सरकार द्वारा नही वसूला जाता है|  ऐसे में ओधोगिक विकास भी जरुरी है| सरकार व्यापार व उधोगो पर टेक्स वसूल नही करेगी तो ओधोगिक विकास के लिए पूंजी कहाँ से जुटाएगी? जहां तक बिजली की दरो का प्रश्न है वह तो पूरे देश में राजस्थान में सबसे अधिक है| इस सूखे रेगिस्थानी प्रान्त के तो लगभग सभी भूमिगत जलाशयों (कुए व नलकूप) का जलस्तर इतना गहरा चला गया है कि बिजली नही मिले तो पानी भी जमीन से नही निकाला जा सकता अथार्त बिजली नही तो प्यासे मरना ही तय है| फिर भी यहाँ का किसान इतना स्वाभिमानी है कि व न तो सरकार की जादा परवाह करता है और ना ही मध्य-दक्षिणी प्रान्तों की तरह आत्महत्या करता है| सरकार के विरुद्ध आंदोलित जरूर रहता है| पशुपालन के साथ-साथ यहाँ के सयुक्त-किसान-परिवारों के युवा देश रक्षा सेवाओं (इन्डियन-मिलिटरी व अर्द्ध-सेनिक-बलों) में भी नोकरी करने को तत्पर रहते है| 
> 
>                  अत: मेरे विचार से देश को एक ऐसा प्रधानमंत्री चाहिए जो देश का वास्तविक अर्थो में ओधोगिक विकास कर सके|
> 
> जिसकी नीतियों के कारण हमारा देश अधिक से अधिक कच्चे माल (मुख्यतया: कच्चे खनिज पद्धार्थो) के स्थान पर तैयार माल का ही निर्यात करने के योग्य बन सके| जिससे देश में रोजगार उपलब्द हो सके| स्वदेशी तकनीकी व संशाधनो के आधार पर देश में ऊर्जा का उत्पाधन भी पूरी क्षमता के साथ संभव हो सके ताकि ऊर्जा-मामले में विदेशी निर्भरता कम हो और आयात-निर्यात के घटे को पाटकर देश को वाणिज्यिक आत्मनिर्भर बना केर देश को विकसित देशो की श्रेणी में पहुचाया जा सके |
> 
> *



दोस्तों... जानता हूँ चर्चा दूसरी और जा रही है.... फिर भी ....मित्र अगर सिर्फ उद्योग को ही प्रोत्साहन मिलेगा तो देश में लोग पेट कैसे भरेंगे? खाने के लिए भी तो कुछ छाहिये.... कहाँ से आएगा.... बाहर से आयत करोगे.... फिर अपने उद्योगों से की हुई निर्यात से ज्यादा खाने के लिए आयत करोगे?   लम्बी सोच के बतान.... जरा दो मिनट अपनी सब सोच छोड़कर... अगर खेती नहीं रही तो अनाज और सब्जियां कहाँ से आएगी..... और हमारे देश की जो जनसँख्या है.....उसके हिसाब से फसल कितनी हो पाएगी.... फिर ये मत बोलना के ये महँगा हूवा वो महँगा हुवा.... क्योंकि अभी दूध ४० रुपये प्रति लीटर है... समय ज्यादा दूर नहीं १०० रुपये प्रति लीटर भी मिल पायेगा या नहीं..... शायद न्यूज़ीलैंड से आयत करनी पड़ेगी...... सब्जियों के दाम भी यूँही नहीं बढे है.... मांग के सामने उत्पादन कुछ नहीं है....

----------


## jaggajat

> दोस्तों... जानता हूँ चर्चा दूसरी और जा रही है.... फिर भी ....मित्र अगर सिर्फ उद्योग को ही प्रोत्साहन मिलेगा तो देश में लोग पेट कैसे भरेंगे? खाने के लिए भी तो कुछ छाहिये.... कहाँ से आएगा.... बाहर से आयत करोगे.... फिर अपने उद्योगों से की हुई निर्यात से ज्यादा खाने के लिए आयत करोगे? लम्बी सोच के बतान.... जरा दो मिनट अपनी सब सोच छोड़कर... अगर खेती नहीं रही तो अनाज और सब्जियां कहाँ से आएगी..... और हमारे देश की जो जनसँख्या है.....उसके हिसाब से फसल कितनी हो पाएगी.... फिर ये मत बोलना के ये महँगा हूवा वो महँगा हुवा.... क्योंकि अभी दूध ४० रुपये प्रति लीटर है... समय ज्यादा दूर नहीं १०० रुपये प्रति लीटर भी मिल पायेगा या नहीं..... शायद न्यूज़ीलैंड से आयत करनी पड़ेगी...... सब्जियों के दाम भी यूँही नहीं बढे है.... मांग के सामने उत्पादन कुछ नहीं है....


*इन सब का मुख्य कारण देश की देश की अनियंत्रित रूप से बढ़ती जनसंख्या है| देश के ओधोगिक विकास के बिना 
केवल कृषि के बल पर इस जनसंख्या के लिए रोजगार उपलब्द करवाना संभव नही है क्योकि जमीन के आकार को नही 
बढाया जा सकता| कृषि का विकास भी अपनी जगह सही है लेकिन कृषि तो परम्परागत कृषक परिवारों लोगो को भी रोजगार उपलब्द नही करवा पा रही है ऐसे में ओधोगिक विकास भी जरुरी हो जाता है| 
हम माइंस खोदेंगे और उस पर आधारित उधोगो का विकास नही करंगे तो रोजगार के अवसर दुसरे देशो में चले जायेंगे क्योकि हमें कच्चा खनिज ही निर्यात करना पडेगा| इस प्रकार हम अगर खेती करंगे और सूती कपड़ा उधोग,जूट उधोग,चीनी मिले, डेयरी उत्पाद पैकेजिंग उधोग आदि विकसित नही करेंगे तो भी हमें इन कच्चे उत्पादों का ही निर्यात करना पडेगा| जिससे किसान को तो कोई फ़ायदा नही होने वाला और रोजगार भी विदेशो में चला जाएगा साथ ही इन उत्पादों की कीमते भी इतनी 'डाउन' हो जायेगी कि किसान की मजदूरी भी नही निकलेगी| ओधोगिक विकास व कृषि विकास दोनों ही राष्ट्र के विकास के लिए जरुरी है| दोनों का चोली दामन का साथ है| सरकार को चाहिए कि कृषि उत्पाद से सम्बन्धी  ओधोगिक विकास में अधिक रोजगार उपलब्द हो इसके लिए लघु व कुटीर ग्रामीण उधोगो का विकास किया जावे लेकिन सरकार के द्वारा यह भी तब तक संभव नही है| 
जब तक गाँवों में कृषि के साथ-साथ लघु व कुटीर उधोगो को भी प्रयाप्त विधुत उपलब्द नही करवा पाती| ऊर्जा व विधुत में आत्मनिर्भरता अत्यंत्र आवश्यक है| *

----------


## Jayeshh

> *इन सब का मुख्य कारण देश की देश की अनियंत्रित रूप से बढ़ती जनसंख्या है| देश के ओधोगिक विकास के बिना 
> केवल कृषि के बल पर इस जनसंख्या के लिए रोजगार उपलब्द करवाना संभव नही है क्योकि जमीन के आकार को नही 
> बढाया जा सकता| कृषि का विकास भी अपनी जगह सही है लेकिन कृषि तो परम्परागत कृषक परिवारों लोगो को भी रोजगार उपलब्द नही करवा पा रही है ऐसे में ओधोगिक विकास भी जरुरी हो जाता है| 
> हम माइंस खोदेंगे और उस पर आधारित उधोगो का विकास नही करंगे तो रोजगार के अवसर दुसरे देशो में चले जायेंगे क्योकि हमें कच्चा खनिज ही निर्यात करना पडेगा| इस प्रकार हम अगर खेती करंगे और सूती कपड़ा उधोग,जूट उधोग,चीनी मिले, डेयरी उत्पाद पैकेजिंग उधोग आदि विकसित नही करेंगे तो भी हमें इन कच्चे उत्पादों का ही निर्यात करना पडेगा| जिससे किसान को तो कोई फ़ायदा नही होने वाला और रोजगार भी विदेशो में चला जाएगा साथ ही इन उत्पादों की कीमते भी इतनी 'डाउन' हो जायेगी कि किसान की मजदूरी भी नही निकलेगी| ओधोगिक विकास व कृषि विकास दोनों ही राष्ट्र के विकास के लिए जरुरी है| दोनों का चोली दामन का साथ है| सरकार को चाहिए कि कृषि उत्पाद से सम्बन्धी  ओधोगिक विकास में अधिक रोजगार उपलब्द हो इसके लिए लघु व कुटीर ग्रामीण उधोगो का विकास किया जावे लेकिन सरकार के द्वारा यह भी तब तक संभव नही है| 
> जब तक गाँवों में कृषि के साथ-साथ लघु व कुटीर उधोगो को भी प्रयाप्त विधुत उपलब्द नही करवा पाती| ऊर्जा व विधुत में आत्मनिर्भरता अत्यंत्र आवश्यक है| *



मित्र, आपकी बात से थोडा बहोत सहमत हूँ.... लेकिन प्राथमिकता अगर कृषि को मिलेगी... तो ही देश की उन्नति तय है.... जहाँ तक हामारे जीवन जरुरी चीजे हमें आयत न करनी पड़े इतना तो हमें आत्मनिर्भर बनाना ही पड़ेगा..... पश्चिमी देशोने कृषि को छोड़ औद्योगीकरण को प्राथमिकता दी... आज नतीजा क्या है.... ये हमारे सामने है....

देश के विकास के लिए दोनों जरुरी है..... लेकिन कृषि के बदले में नहीं.....
अब अपना असली मुद्दा ये है की मोदी प्रधान मंत्री बनेंगे या नहीं..... हमें कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ेगा.... क्योंकि अब तो हर कोई अपनी जेब भरने पे या अपना उल्लू सीधा करने में जूता है.... किसको प्राथमिकता दे....टीम अन्ना में भी फुट पड़ी है.... किसका विश्वास करें हम....

किसी ने सच ही कहा हैं.... हमारे देश को तो उपरवाला भगवन....अल्लाह... जीसस.... वाहे गुरु.... के भरोसे ही चलता है.... इसी लिए यहाँ पर लोग अपने अपने भगवान् पर ही ज्यादा श्रध्हा रखते है.....

----------


## mangaldev

> मित्र, आपकी बात से थोडा बहोत सहमत हूँ.... लेकिन प्राथमिकता अगर कृषि को मिलेगी... तो ही देश की उन्नति तय है.... जहाँ तक हामारे जीवन जरुरी चीजे हमें आयत न करनी पड़े इतना तो हमें आत्मनिर्भर बनाना ही पड़ेगा..... पश्चिमी देशोने कृषि को छोड़ औद्योगीकरण को प्राथमिकता दी... आज नतीजा क्या है.... ये हमारे सामने है....
> देश के विकास के लिए दोनों जरुरी है..... लेकिन कृषि के बदले में नहीं.....
> अब अपना असली मुद्दा ये है की मोदी प्रधान मंत्री बनेंगे या नहीं..... हमें कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ेगा.... क्योंकि अब तो हर कोई अपनी जेब भरने पे या अपना उल्लू सीधा करने में जूता है.... किसको प्राथमिकता दे....टीम अन्ना में भी फुट पड़ी है.... किसका विश्वास करें हम....
> किसी ने सच ही कहा हैं.... हमारे देश को तो उपरवाला भगवन....अल्लाह... जीसस.... वाहे गुरु.... के भरोसे ही चलता है.... इसी लिए यहाँ पर लोग अपने अपने भगवान् पर ही ज्यादा श्रध्हा रखते है.....


*जिस प्रकार से आप कृषि का पक्ष रख रहे है उस प्रकार से मुझे नही लग रहा कि आप कृषि और कृषक के पक्षधर है| आपने तो उधोग के विकास के सम्बन्ध में नकारात्मक मानसिकता बना रखी है कि उधोगो का विकास कृषि के बदले ही संभव है| जबकि ऐसा संभव ही नही है कृषि के उत्पादों के आधार पर ही सूती कपड़ा, जूट, खाद्ध्य सप्रसंकरण, खाध्य तेल और अनेको उधोगो का विकास करके ही कृषक को उसके उत्पादों की उच्चित कीमत दिलवाई जा सकती है| ऐसे में उधोग कृषि के सहायक है ना कि नुकसानदायक| लेकिन लगता है कि आप किसान को झोपड़ी में ही रखना चाहते है शाहूकार के चंगुल से बाहर निकालना ही नही चाहते है| उसको इस लायक बनने ही नही देना चाहते है कि उसके बच्चे भी इंगलिस मीडियम स्कुलो में पढ़ सके उन्हें सरकारी स्कुलो तक ही सिमित रखना चाहते है| लगता है आपके इरादे किसान के प्रति उच्चित नही है|*

----------


## Jayeshh

> *जिस प्रकार से आप कृषि का पक्ष रख रहे है उस प्रकार से मुझे नही लग रहा कि आप कृषि और कृषक के पक्षधर है| आपने तो उधोग के विकास के सम्बन्ध में नकारात्मक मानसिकता बना रखी है कि उधोगो का विकास कृषि के बदले ही संभव है| जबकि ऐसा संभव ही नही है कृषि के उत्पादों के आधार पर ही सूती कपड़ा, जूट, खाद्ध्य सप्रसंकरण, खाध्य तेल और अनेको उधोगो का विकास करके ही कृषक को उसके उत्पादों की उच्चित कीमत दिलवाई जा सकती है| ऐसे में उधोग कृषि के सहायक है ना कि नुकसानदायक| लेकिन लगता है कि आप किसान को झोपड़ी में ही रखना चाहते है शाहूकार के चंगुल से बाहर निकालना ही नही चाहते है| उसको इस लायक बनने ही नही देना चाहते है कि उसके बच्चे भी इंगलिस मीडियम स्कुलो में पढ़ सके उन्हें सरकारी स्कुलो तक ही सिमित रखना चाहते है| लगता है आपके इरादे किसान के प्रति उच्चित नही है|*



भाई मेरे.... ये मुद्दा अब दूसरी और मूड रहा है... मैं खुद किसान हूँ.... मेरे बच्चे अंग्रेजी माध्यम में ही पढ़ते है... और में खुद कंप्यूटर का जानकार हूँ.... मेरे कहने का आप गलत मतलब निकाल रहे है.... मैं प्राथमिकता की बात कर रहा हूँ... अभी अभी उर्वरको के दामो में जो बढ़ोतरी हुई है.... ये क्या है? क्या इसके सामने खेत्पेदाशो की कीमतों में बढ़ोतरी होगी? सरकार किशानो के लिए सहायता जाहिर करती है..... और फिर उर्वरक... सिंचाई.... बिजली... आदि में दाम बाधा देती है.... गरीब किसान जो उर्वरक की एक बोरी लेने के लिए १०० बार विचार करते है..... क्योंकि ये भी एक जुगार ही है.... अभी सब बोलते है....सब महँगा हो गया.... लेकिन किस कारण.... ये सोचा? उपज कम हो गयी है.... और खेती के लायक जमीने बिक रही है.... जमीन बिकने का कारण क्या है? किसानो को अभी खेती में कुछ ज्यादा मिलता ही नहीं है.... और सरकार का रवैया भी किशानो के प्रति उदासीन ही है...... क्योंकि किशानो से उन् लोगोको क्या मिलेगा? ठेंगा? 

सरकार किसानो की कर्ज माफ़ी करती है.... ऐसे दिखावे की जरुरत नहीं... जिसने कर्ज लिया वो कर्ज तो उसको चुकाना ही पड़ता है.... हाँ व्याज दरों में कुछ कमी हो तो बात सही... कर्ज माफ़ी तो हरगिज़ नहीं.... कर्ज माफ़ी करो इससे अच्छा उर्वरोको पे सब्सिडी बाधाओं..... जिसका लाभ हर किसान भाइयों को मिलेगा... जिसकी जीतनी जरूरत उसके हिसाब से हर एक किसान उसका लाभ उठा सकते है.....

आपको पता होगा अभी उर्वरको के दाम कितने बढे है.... सिंचाई दरो में कितनी बढ़ोतरी हुई है..... और सामने फसल के दाम?..... मैं गन्ना बनता हूँ, और इस साल गन्ने का दाम क्या रहा.... १९७५... पिछले साल...२२००- २६०० तक... और ये अभी जो फसल कट रही है... उसका दाम कितना होगा? यदि आप इस खेत्र से जुड़े हो तो आप को पता होगा.....

उर्वरको में सबसे जरुरी है यूरिया और डी ऐ पि,,,, यूरिया के दाम तो ठीक है... लेकिन डी ऐ पि के दाम चार महीने पहले ६२२- ६५० के थे.... अभी कल की ही बात करूँ  १०५० रुपये.... और अभी भी कही सुनी बातों के अनुसार ११५०  होने को है.... जरा सोच लीजिये.....

----------


## Prakash87

क्रमांक 	नाम 	        पद लेने का दिन 	पद त्यागने का दिन 	पार्टी
01 	जवाहरलाल नेहरू 	15 अगस्त, 1947 	27 मई, 1964 	भारतीय राष्ट्रीय कांग्रेस
* 	गुलज़ारीलाल नन्दा 	27 मई, 1964 	9 जून, 1964 	भारतीय राष्ट्रीय कांग्रेस
02 	लालबहादुर शास्त्री 	9 जून, 1964 	11 जनवरी, 1966 	भारतीय राष्ट्रीय कांग्रेस
* 	गुलज़ारीलाल नन्दा 	11 जनवरी, 1966 	24 जनवरी, 1966 	भारतीय राष्ट्रीय कांग्रेस
03 	इन्दिरा गान्धी 	        24 जनवरी, 1966 	24 मार्च, 1977 	भारतीय राष्ट्रीय कांग्रेस
04 	मोरारजी देसाई 	24 मार्च, 1977 	28 जुलाई, 1979 	जनता पार्टी
05 	चौधरी चरण सिंह 	28 जुलाई, 1979 	14 जनवरी, 1980 	जनता पार्टी
** 	इन्दिरा गान्धी         14 जनवरी, 1980 	31 अक्तूबर, 1984 	भारतीय राष्ट्रीय कांग्रेस
06 	राजीव गान्धी 	        31 अक्तूबर, 1984 	2 दिसंबर, 1989 	कांग्रेस (आई)***
07 	विश्वनाथ प्रताप सिंह 	2 दिसंबर, 1989 	10 नवंबर, 1990 	जनता दल
08 	चन्द्रशेखर 	        10 नवंबर, 1990 	21 जून, 1991 	जनता दल
09 	पी. वि. नरसिंह राव 	21 जून, 1991 	16 मई, 1996 	कांग्रेस (आई)
10 	अटल बिहारी वाजपेयी 16 मई, 1996 	1 जून, 1996 	भारतीय जनता पार्टी
11 	एच. डी. देवेगौडा 	1 जून, 1996 	21 अप्रैल, 1997 	जनता दल
12 	इन्द्र कुमार गुजराल 	21 अप्रैल, 1997 	19 मार्च, 1998 	जनता दल
** 	अटल बिहारी वाजपेयी 19 मार्च, 1998 	22 मई, 2004 	भारतीय जनता पार्टी
13 	मनमोहन सिंह 	22 मई, 2004 	कांग्रेस (आई)

*इतने प्रधानमंत्री हुवे हैं हमारे देश में पर इनमें सिर्फ ३ "लायक" प्रधानमंत्री साबित हुवे .

अब किसी को मोदी के प्रधान्मनरी बन्ने में कोई ऐतराज़ क्यों है...क्या इन ३ "लायक" प्रधान्मत्रियों के बाद इस देश में और कोई "लायक" व्यक्ति प्रधानमंत्री नहीं बनना चाहिए...तो फिर मोदी का विरोध कैसा ..?*

----------


## Jayeshh

> क्रमांक 	नाम 	        पद लेने का दिन 	पद त्यागने का दिन 	पार्टी
> 01 	जवाहरलाल नेहरू 	15 अगस्त, 1947 	27 मई, 1964 	भारतीय राष्ट्रीय कांग्रेस
> * 	गुलज़ारीलाल नन्दा 	27 मई, 1964 	9 जून, 1964 	भारतीय राष्ट्रीय कांग्रेस
> 02 	लालबहादुर शास्त्री 	9 जून, 1964 	11 जनवरी, 1966 	भारतीय राष्ट्रीय कांग्रेस
> * 	गुलज़ारीलाल नन्दा 	11 जनवरी, 1966 	24 जनवरी, 1966 	भारतीय राष्ट्रीय कांग्रेस
> 03 	इन्दिरा गान्धी 	        24 जनवरी, 1966 	24 मार्च, 1977 	भारतीय राष्ट्रीय कांग्रेस
> 04 	मोरारजी देसाई 	24 मार्च, 1977 	28 जुलाई, 1979 	जनता पार्टी
> 05 	चौधरी चरण सिंह 	28 जुलाई, 1979 	14 जनवरी, 1980 	जनता पार्टी
> ** 	इन्दिरा गान्धी         14 जनवरी, 1980 	31 अक्तूबर, 1984 	भारतीय राष्ट्रीय कांग्रेस
> ...



अरे अब तो मोदी का विरोध बिलकुल नहीं... एक और सही.....

----------


## devvrat

*इस देश की आम जनता में आज भी इतनी जागरूकता नही है कि एक लायक प्रधानमंत्री उनकी और उनकी आगामी पीढियों की दशा और दिशा को सही रुख दे सकता है| इसीलिए जनता आज भी ना तो अपना हित ही सोच पा रही है और ना ही देश का हित सोच पा रही है| जब भी चुनाव आते है| जनता उसके पिच्छे दोड़ पड़ती है जिसके साथ अनेक गाडिया दोड़ती है उसके (पार्टी-प्रत्यासी) अनेक तथाकथित कार्यकर्ता (चमचो की फोज) नारे लगाते हुए साथ कार्यकर्ता साथ चलते है| जनता को प्रत्यासी की योग्यता और क्षमता से कोई मतलब नही होता है| बड़ी राजनेतिक पार्टियों ने अगर गधे को भी टिकिट दे दिया तो उसे भी वोट देने दोड़ पड़ती है| दुख की बात यह है कि हमारे पढे-लिखे युवाओं में भी यही प्रवृति घर चुकी है|    
*

----------


## Jayeshh

> *इस देश की आम जनता में आज भी इतनी जागरूकता नही है कि एक लायक प्रधानमंत्री उनकी और उनकी आगामी पीढियों की दशा और दिशा को सही रुख दे सकता है| इसीलिए जनता आज भी ना तो अपना हित ही सोच पा रही है और ना ही देश का हित सोच पा रही है| जब भी चुनाव आते है| जनता उसके पिच्छे दोड़ पड़ती है जिसके साथ अनेक गाडिया दोड़ती है उसके (पार्टी-प्रत्यासी) अनेक तथाकथित कार्यकर्ता (चमचो की फोज) नारे लगाते हुए साथ कार्यकर्ता साथ चलते है| जनता को प्रत्यासी की योग्यता और क्षमता से कोई मतलब नही होता है| बड़ी राजनेतिक पार्टियों ने अगर गधे को भी टिकिट दे दिया तो उसे भी वोट देने दोड़ पड़ती है| दुख की बात यह है कि हमारे पढे-लिखे युवाओं में भी यही प्रवृति घर चुकी है|    
> *



आपकी आने १००% सच है.... और मैं आपसे बिलकुल सहमत हूँ... अभी तक मैं यहीं कहना चाहता था... आपने बहुत कम शब्दों में मेरी बात कहदी.... धन्यवाद... रेपो +++

----------


## Prakash87

> अरे अब तो मोदी का विरोध बिलकुल नहीं... एक और सही.....


central 14*हा हा हा ....मतलब इस देश के लिए ४ था लायक प्रधानमंत्री ...शाबाश ...इस बात के लिये रेपो +++++*central 14

----------


## Jayeshh

> central 14*हा हा हा ....मतलब इस देश के लिए ४ था लायक प्रधानमंत्री ...शाबाश ...इस बात के लिये रेपो +++++*central 14



भाई मेरे आपने मेरी बात का उल्टा मतलब निकला है.....

----------


## mangaldev

> आपकी आने १००% सच है.... और मैं आपसे बिलकुल सहमत हूँ... अभी तक मैं यहीं कहना चाहता था... आपने बहुत कम शब्दों में मेरी बात कहदी.... धन्यवाद... रेपो +++


*मेरे खरी-खरी कहने और आपके रेपो देने से कुच्छ नही होने वाला, जरुरत इस बात है कि अपने निजी स्वार्थो को त्यागकर बड़ी पार्टियों द्वारा खड़े किये गए गधे टाईप बेहकूब प्रत्यासियो को ही नही शातिर व बदमाश पढे-लिखे धोकेबाज भ्रष्टाचारी प्रत्यासियो को भी पहचाने और इन्हें कभी भी वोट नही देने की सोगंध खाए, चाहे उसका प्रचार करने उसकी राष्ट्रीय स्तर की पार्टी का नेता आये या फिर कोई बंबई का (नचनिया-गवनिया) अभिनेता या फिर बदन दिखाऊ हिरोईने| केवल देश-भक्त व राष्ट्रीय चरित्रवान प्रत्यासी को ही वोट देवे, चाहे वह निर्दलीय प्रत्यासी ही क्यों ना हो तथा भ्रष्ट बदमाश या बेहकूब प्रत्यासी जिसे राष्ट्रिय स्तर की पार्टीयो में खडा किया है उसके विरुद्ध सही प्रत्यासी को वोट जरुर देवे अन्यथा वो भ्रष्ट बदमाश या बेहकूब प्रत्यासी इस प्रजातंत्र बनाम भीड़तंत्र की व्यवस्था में बड़ी ही आसानी से सत्ता का भागीदार बन बेठेगा|*

----------


## Jayeshh

> *मेरे खरी-खरी कहने और आपके रेपो देने से कुच्छ नही होने वाला, जरुरत इस बात है कि अपने निजी स्वार्थो को त्यागकर बड़ी पार्टियों द्वारा खड़े किये गए गधे टाईप बेहकूब प्रत्यासियो को ही नही शातिर व बदमाश पढे-लिखे धोकेबाज भ्रष्टाचारी प्रत्यासियो को भी पहचाने और इन्हें कभी भी वोट नही देने की सोगंध खाए, चाहे उसका प्रचार करने उसकी राष्ट्रीय स्तर की पार्टी का नेता आये या फिर कोई बंबई का (नचनिया-गवनिया) अभिनेता या फिर बदन दिखाऊ हिरोईने| केवल देश-भक्त व राष्ट्रीय चरित्रवान प्रत्यासी को ही वोट देवे, चाहे वह निर्दलीय प्रत्यासी ही क्यों ना हो तथा भ्रष्ट बदमाश या बेहकूब प्रत्यासी जिसे राष्ट्रिय स्तर की पार्टीयो में खडा किया है उसके विरुद्ध सही प्रत्यासी को वोट जरुर देवे अन्यथा वो भ्रष्ट बदमाश या बेहकूब प्रत्यासी इस प्रजातंत्र बनाम भीड़तंत्र की व्यवस्था में बड़ी ही आसानी से सत्ता का भागीदार बन बेठेगा|*



आज में आपसे भी सहमत हूँ.....

----------


## mangaldev

> आज में आपसे भी सहमत हूँ.....


*सहमत होने ने से काम नही चलेगा 
किसी भोंदू, बेहकूब, भ्रष्ट, शातिर, बदमास चाहे वह कितने ही बड़े परिवार का सदस्य हो, चाहे कितनी ही बड़ी पार्टी का प्रत्यासी हो, उसे वोट ना देकर उसके विरुद्ध, सही राष्ट्रीय चरित्र के व्यक्ति को ही वोट देने की सोगंध खाने की बात कही है मेने| मुझे नही लगता की कोई, इस बात पर आगामी चुनावों के दोरान अमल कर पायेगा|*

----------


## Jayeshh

> *सहमत होने ने से काम नही चलेगा 
> किसी भोंदू, बेहकूब, भ्रष्ट, शातिर, बदमास चाहे वह कितने ही बड़े परिवार का सदस्य हो, चाहे कितनी ही बड़ी पार्टी का प्रत्यासी हो, उसे वोट ना देकर उसके विरुद्ध, सही राष्ट्रीय चरित्र के व्यक्ति को ही वोट देने की सोगंध खाने की बात कही है मेने| मुझे नही लगता की कोई, इस बात पर आगामी चुनावों के दोरान अमल कर पायेगा|*



मंगलजी.... आपकी बात सही ..... लेकिन ये भी तो बतैयें की कौन है ऐसे शुध्ह,  राष्ट्रीय हित की सोचने वाला आज के इस दौर में.... मुझे तो किसी पे  विश्वास नहीं है...

----------


## mangaldev

*लाल बहादूर शास्त्री 
ये वे महान प्रधानमंत्री थे| ऐसा प्रधानमंत्री अब निकट-भविष्य में तो हमारे देश की जनता या राजनेतिक पार्टिया शायद ही दे पायेगी|
इंदिरा गांधी 
ये वे प्रधानमंत्री थी जिसने भारतवर्ष के गोरव को पूरे विश्व में एक नई पहचान दिलाई और पड़ोसी क्षत्रु देश के दो टुकडे करवाके उसको उसकी ओकात बताई शुरूआती वर्षो में वह जितनी सफल थी लेकिन आखरी वर्षो में वह असफल भी साबित हुई|   
अटल बिहारी वाजपेयी 
शुरुआत से लेकर अल्पमत के कारण पूर्ण सफल नही हो पाए, लेकिन जब भी कुच्छ देश का भला करने का अवसर उन्हें मिला, उन्होंने ने देश का भला किया| चाहे वह परमाणु परिक्षण हो या कारगिल युद्ध या फिर कश्मीर का आतंकवाद| रेलवे का आमान परिवर्तन, स्वर्ण चतुर्भूज सड़क परियोजना| देश की नदियों को जोड़ कर देश में विधुत व पानी की कमी को दूर करने का विचार भी दिया था लेकिन उनके इस विचार को विरोधी दल सिर्फ इस लिए नही मान रहे कि यह विचार सबसे पहले अटल बिहारी वाजपेयी ने जनता को देदिया तो उसे पूरा करने का क्रेडिट उन्हें कैसे मिलेगा?    *

----------


## Jayeshh

> *लाल बहादूर शास्त्री 
> ये वे महान प्रधानमंत्री थे| ऐसा प्रधानमंत्री अब निकट-भविष्य में तो हमारे देश की जनता या राजनेतिक पार्टिया शायद ही दे पायेगी|
> इंदिरा गांधी 
> ये वे प्रधानमंत्री थी जिसने भारतवर्ष के गोरव को पूरे विश्व में एक नई पहचान दिलाई और पड़ोसी क्षत्रु देश के दो टुकडे करवाके उसको उसकी ओकात बताई शुरूआती वर्षो में वह जितनी सफल थी लेकिन आखरी वर्षो में वह असफल भी साबित हुई|   
> अटल बिहारी वाजपेयी 
> शुरुआत से लेकर अल्पमत के कारण पूर्ण सफल नही हो पाए, लेकिन जब भी कुच्छ देश का भला करने का अवसर उन्हें मिला, उन्होंने ने देश का भला किया| चाहे वह परमाणु परिक्षण हो या कारगिल युद्ध या फिर कश्मीर का आतंकवाद| रेलवे का आमान परिवर्तन, स्वर्ण चतुर्भूज सड़क परियोजना| देश की नदियों को जोड़ कर देश में विधुत व पानी की कमी को दूर करने का विचार भी दिया था लेकिन उनके इस विचार को विरोधी दल सिर्फ इस लिए नही मान रहे कि यह विचार सबसे पहले अटल बिहारी वाजपेयी ने जनता को देदिया तो उसे पूरा करने का क्रेडिट उन्हें कैसे मिलेगा?    *



आज आप बिलकुल सही जा रहे हो... एक मोरारजी देसाई को आप शायद भूल गए है.....

----------


## ASHIQ AAWARA

सौ बात की एक बात, मोदी एक नालायक बदनाम इंसान है और इंसानियत के नाम पर कलंक है तो यह प्रधानमन्त्री  तो बन ही नहीं सकत है. रही बाद राहुल गांधी जी की तो वो भी प्रधान मंत्री के लिए तो वो भी परिपक्व नहीं हैं.

----------


## mangaldev

> मंगलजी.... आपकी बात सही ..... लेकिन ये भी तो बतैयें की कौन है ऐसे शुध्ह, राष्ट्रीय हित की सोचने वाला आज के इस दौर में.... मुझे तो किसी पे विश्वास नहीं है...


*जब चुनाव होंगे तब आपके संसदीय क्षेत्र से खड़े होने वाले प्रत्यासियो में से यह प्रत्यासी आपको ही तलाशना होगा? क्योकि आप और हम यानी देश की जनता सांसद का ही चुनाव करते है, प्रधानमंत्री का नही| हमारे देश की व्यवस्था में प्रधानमंत्री का चुनाव सांसद करते है| इसलिए मेरी आपको ही नही सभी को सलाह है कि जो काम आपका और हमारा है उसे सही तरीके से करे| यानि अपने क्षेत्र से सही व्यक्ति को ही संसद में भेजने का प्रयास करे| यदि अधिकाँश सांसद सही व्यक्ति यानि राष्ट्रिय चरित्र के होंगे तो सही व काबिल प्रधानमंत्री अपने आप उभरकर आ जाएगा| अगर चोरो को चुनकर भेजेंगे तो प्रशानामंत्री भी कोई छुपा हुआ डाकू ही उभरकर आयेगा|*

----------


## Jayeshh

हमारे देश में सबसे बड़ी गलती हुई थी नेहरु को प्रधानमंत्री बनाके.... प्रधानमंत्री पद के लायक सरदार को सबने नजर अंदाज कर दिया... और आज इसका परिणाम हम सब भुगत रहे है....

----------


## Jayeshh

> *जब चुनाव होंगे तब आपके संसदीय क्षेत्र से खड़े होने वाले प्रत्यासियो में से यह प्रत्यासी आपको ही तलाशना होगा? क्योकि आप और हम यानी देश की जनता सांसद का ही चुनाव करते है, प्रधानमंत्री का नही| हमारे देश की व्यवस्था में प्रधानमंत्री का चुनाव सांसद करते है| इसलिए मेरी आपको ही नही सभी को सलाह है कि जो काम आपका और हमारा है उसे सही तरीके से करे| यानि अपने क्षेत्र से सही व्यक्ति को ही संसद में भेजने का प्रयास करे| यदि अधिकाँश सांसद सही व्यक्ति यानि राष्ट्रिय चरित्र के होंगे तो सही व काबिल प्रधानमंत्री अपने आप उभरकर आ जाएगा| अगर चोरो को चुनकर भेजेंगे तो प्रशानामंत्री भी कोई छुपा हुआ डाकू ही उभरकर आयेगा|*



मंगलजी, बात यह है की हमारे यहाँ पार्टिया द्वारा ही टिकेट तो दी जाती है... जो पैसे के बलबूते पर और अपनी वोते बैंक के आधार पर चुनाव लड़ते है... और जो कर्मठ और चरित्रसुध्ह है... उसको कोई पूछेगा नहीं... ये हमारे देश के चुनाव प्रक्रिया का वास्तविक कडवा सत्य है... अगर कर्मठ आदमी निष्पक्ष चुनाव लडेगा तो उसको १०० वोट भी नहीं मिलेगा.... ये भी तो सच है... और जो कर्मठ है वो ये चुनावी प्रक्रिया के राजकारण से बहुत ही पीछे रहेगा.... जनता भी कांग्रेस या बी जे पि दोनों में से एक को ही वोट देगी? और टिकट के लिए क्या क्या होता है वो तो आप जानते ही होंगे.....

----------


## mangaldev

> सौ बात की एक बात, मोदी एक नालायक बदनाम इंसान है और इंसानियत के नाम पर कलंक है तो यह प्रधानमन्त्री तो बन ही नहीं सकत है. रही बाद राहुल गांधी जी की तो वो भी प्रधान मंत्री के लिए तो वो भी परिपक्व नहीं हैं.


*तो फिर कोन पसंद है?
लालकृष्ण आडवानी 
सुषमा स्वराज 
मायावती 
मुलायम सिंह 
लालू यादव 
नीतिस कुमार 
कांग्रसियो के नाम इसलिए नही दे रहा हूँ कि आपके अनुसार भोंदू जी अभी परिपक्व नही हुए है| तो प्रधानमंत्री कांग्रेस के शासन में प्रधानमंत्री (मनमोहन जैसे किसी प्रोफेशनल को) किराए पर ही लाया जाना तय है|
और आपको एक बात बताऊ भोंदू ता-जिन्दगी भोंदू ही रहते है भोंदू कभी परिपक्व नही होते है|*

----------


## mangaldev

> मंगलजी, बात यह है की हमारे यहाँ पार्टिया द्वारा ही टिकेट तो दी जाती है... जो पैसे के बलबूते पर और अपनी वोते बैंक के आधार पर चुनाव लड़ते है... और जो कर्मठ और चरित्रसुध्ह है... उसको कोई पूछेगा नहीं... ये हमारे देश के चुनाव प्रक्रिया का वास्तविक कडवा सत्य है... अगर कर्मठ आदमी निष्पक्ष चुनाव लडेगा तो उसको १०० वोट भी नहीं मिलेगा.... ये भी तो सच है... और जो कर्मठ है वो ये चुनावी प्रक्रिया के राजकारण से बहुत ही पीछे रहेगा.... जनता भी कांग्रेस या बी जे पि दोनों में से एक को ही वोट देगी? और टिकट के लिए क्या क्या होता है वो तो आप जानते ही होंगे.....


*यही सबसे बड़ी समस्या है कि हमारी मानसिकता इन पार्टियों की गुलाम बन चुकी है| 
हम चाहते हुए भी इस गुलामी से आजाद नही हो पा रहे है अथार्त हम मानसिक रूप से आज भी गुलाम के गुलाम ही है|
हम एक अच्छा सांसद तो अपनी मानसिक गुलामी के चलते रही चुन पाते है और मर्जी का प्रधानमंत्री बनाने की ताल ठोकते फिरते है| 
असलियत को ना तो जानना चाहते है और ना ही मानना चाहते है| घर के कमरे में लगे बल्ब को तो उतारने में सक्षम नही है और आसमान के तारे तोड़ने की बात करते है| *

----------


## dishadey

> हमारे देश में सबसे बड़ी गलती हुई थी नेहरु को प्रधानमंत्री बनाके.... प्रधानमंत्री पद के लायक सरदार को सबने नजर अंदाज कर दिया... और आज इसका परिणाम हम सब भुगत रहे है....


ये बात तो बिलकुल सही कही है आपने

----------


## biji pande

> सौ बात की एक बात, मोदी एक नालायक बदनाम इंसान है और इंसानियत के नाम पर कलंक है तो यह प्रधानमन्त्री  तो बन ही नहीं सकत है. रही बाद राहुल गांधी जी की तो वो भी प्रधान मंत्री के लिए तो वो भी परिपक्व नहीं हैं.



राहुल गाँधी जी ? जी ? .......................


आपकी नज़र में तो शायाद उम्र अब्दुल्ला को प्रधानमन्त्री बनाना चाहिए

----------


## JAINAFZ

क्या ये वही *जी* .....है जो   पिग्विजय सिंह ने ओसामा बिन लादेन  के लिए प्रयोग  किया था

----------


## mangaldev

:Tiranga: 
*मै भारतवर्ष के युवावर्ग से अपील करता हूँ कि वे अपने संसदीय क्षेत्र से ऐसे 'सांसद-प्रत्यासी' को ही वोट देवे जो 'नरेन्द्र भाई मोदी' को पी.एम. बनाने में सहयोग देने का वचन देवे तब ही 'नरेन्द्र भाई मोदी' राष्ट्र का प्रधानमंत्री बन सकता है| 
यह बात यदि देश का युवावर्ग आज ही अपने मन-मष्तिष्क में डाल ले तो 'नरेन्द्र भाई मोदी' देश के भाई प्रधानमंत्री पक्के है|* 

:salut:
central 14central 14
*|| देश का नेता कैसा हो ||
|| नरेन्द्र मोदी जैसा हो ||*

----------


## ASHIQ AAWARA

भाजपा खुद नहीं चाहती की ये नालायक मोदी प्रधानमंत्री बने:
पढ़िए आज की खबर जसवंत सिंह की जुबानी:

देश के मध्यावधि चुनाव की ओर अग्रसर होने का दावा करते हुए भाजपा के वरिष्ठ नेता जसवंत सिंह ने गुरुवार को कहा कि पार्टी में नेतृत्व के मुद्दे पर किसी तरह का संशय नहीं है और लालकृष्ण आडवाणी प्रधानमंत्री पद के लिए सबकी पसंद हैं।

यह पूछे जाने पर क्या भाजपा अपने आप को विकल्प के तौर पर पेश कर पाई है, जसवंत ने कहा, निश्चित तौर पर भाजपा जनता की पसंद है और जहां तक पार्टी में नेतृत्व का सवाल है, आडवाणी हमारे शीर्ष नेता है और इसमें न तो कोई संदेह है और न ही कोई विवाद। जसवंत ने साफ तौर पर कहा कि पार्टी में प्रधानमंत्री पद के लिए मेरी पसंद आडवाणी है।

भाजपा में वापसी के बाद उन्हें पहले जैसा दर्जा नहीं मिलने के संबंध में जसवंत ने कहा, मुझे कुछ लेना नहीं है। पार्टी में मुझे आमंत्रित किया गया था। आडवाणी और गडकरी के आमंत्रण पर आया। यह लेन देन का सौदा नहीं था। उन्होंने आगे बताया कि मैं गीता का एक श्लोक का जिक्र करना चाहूंगा,

सम दुख सुख, समलोष्टाष्म कांचन समतुल्यं, प्रिया प्रियो धीरस्तुल्यनिंदा संस्तुती। अर्थात, दुख और सुख को समान समझो, मिट्टी और सोने को बराबर समझो, प्रिय और अप्रिय को समान समझो, और धीरज के साथ निंदा और स्तुति दोनों को स्वीकार करो।

वर्तमान राजनैतिक परिस्थिति के बारे में जसवंत ने कहा, सरकार का राजकाज ही विषयों को जन्म देता है। इस रूप में देश का जिस तरह का राजनैतिक चित्र उभर रहा है, वह अत्यंत दुखद है। सरकार की निष्क्रियता, भ्रष्टाचार के कारण चारों ओर जनता के क्रोध का लावा उफान पर है। जसवंत ने कहा, ऐसी परिस्थिति देश के समक्ष पिछले 60 वर्षो में शायद कभी भी सामने नहीं आई। इतनी निराशा का बोध समाज और नागरिकों को आपातकाल के दिनों में भी नहीं था। ऐसी स्थिति में मध्यावधि चुनाव के पदचाप की आहट और तीव्र हो गई है और ऐसा लग रहा है कि दरवाजे पर चुनाव दस्तक दे रहा है। यह देखना होगा कि ऊंट किस करवट बैठता है। प्रजातंत्र और देशहित में है कि फिर से जनता के पास जाएं और समाधान का उपाय पूछें।

भाजपा के मजबूत विकल्प के रूप में नहीं सामने आने के आरोप पर उन्होंने कहा, भाजपा अच्छा कर रही है। हालांकि भाजपा को राजग को पुन: खड़ा करना है। पार्टी का प्रयास होगा कि सभी दलों को एक साथ लाया जाए।

राजग सरकार के समय के कई सहयोगी दलों के अलग राह पकड़ लेने के संबंध में भाजपा के वरिष्ठ नेता ने कहा, राजनीति में समय और परिस्थिति सब कुछ तय करती है। अटल जी के नेतृत्व में 23 दलों की गठबंधन सरकार थी लेकिन इनमें से अधिकांश दल चुनाव के बाद साथ आए थे। कांग्रेस नीत संप्रग सरकार पर निष्क्रिय होने का आरोप लगाते हुए भाजपा के वरिष्ठ नेता ने कहा कि यह सरकार इस प्रकार से बैठ गई है कि सहारा लगाकर भी इसे उठाया नहीं जा सकता है। केंद्र की कांग्रेस नीत सरकार अंतरराष्ट्रीय, आंतरिक, आर्थिक सभी मुद्दों पर निष्क्रिय और अनिर्णय की स्थिति में है।

जसवंत ने कहा, यह सरकार अपनी सबसे बड़ी दुश्मन है। महत्वपूर्ण विषयों पर निर्णय लेने में सक्षम नहीं है। इसी के कारण जनता का क्रोध बढ़ा है। भाजपा ने सामूहिक रूप से इस क्रोध को उजागर करने की कोशिश की है। देश की वर्तमान परिस्थिति के कारण अर्थव्यवस्था पर पड़ने वाले प्रभाव के बारे में पूछे जाने पर पूर्व वित्त मंत्री ने कहा, आज देश में जो वातावरण है और अस्थिरता का माहौल है उससे निवेश बुरी तरह से प्रभावित हो चुका है। केवल यही चिंता का विषय नहीं है बल्कि आंतरिक रूप से व्यवसाई भी पैसा नहीं लगा रहे हैं। देश गंभीर आर्थिक अस्थिरता की ओर बढ़ रहा है।

पूर्व विदेश मंत्री ने कहा, देश के विदेशी नीति सार्थक दिशा में आगे नहीं बढ़ रही है। संसद के पिछले सत्र के बाद प्रधानमंत्री ने हाल में कई देशों की यात्रा की है और अब वह संसद को इस दिशा में हुई प्रगति के बारे में बताएंगे।

संसद के आगामी शीतकालीन सत्र के समक्ष आने वाले महत्वपूर्ण मुद्दों के बारे में पूछे जाने पर उन्होंने कहा, स्वभाविक रूप से भ्रष्टाचार सबसे अहम मुद्दा है। इसके साथ ही बढ़ती महंगाई भी महत्वपूर्ण विषय है जिसकी उत्पत्ति भी अर्थव्यवस्था में निहित है। इसके साथ ही सरकार का राजकाज एक ऐसा विषय है जिसे कसौटी पर परखा जाएगा।

----------


## mangaldev

> भाजपा खुद नहीं चाहती की ये नालायक मोदी प्रधानमंत्री बने:
> पढ़िए आज की खबर जसवंत सिंह की जुबानी:


*मो. जिन्ना की तारीफ़ में कशीदे लिखने वाले इस (जसवंत सिंह) अफीमची की ना तो राजस्थान में कोई इज्जत है और ना ही भा.जा.पा. में, भा.जा.पा. की माताश्री आर.एस.एस. तो इसे फूटी आँख  देखने को तैयार नही है| ये तो राजनाथ सिंह का चमका है| यदि भा.जा.पा. मोदी के अतिरिक्त किसी और को भावी प्रधानमंत्री प्रस्तुत कर आगामी लोकसभा चुनाव लडेगी तो सबसे बड़ी पार्टी फिर से कांग्रेस ही उभर कर आयेगी और आपका "भोंदू" प्रधानमंत्री बनना तय है या फिर कोई किराए का प्रोफेशनल पी.एम., भाजपा फिर सत्ता से पाच वर्ष दूर होना निश्चित है|*

----------


## Prakash87

> Originally Posted by ASHIQ AAWARA 
> 
> *सौ बात की एक बात, मोदी एक नालायक बदनाम इंसान है और इंसानियत के नाम पर कलंक है तो यह प्रधानमन्त्री तो बन ही नहीं सकत है. रही बाद राहुल गांधी जी की तो वो भी प्रधान मंत्री के लिए तो वो भी परिपक्व नहीं हैं.*


*कई वर्षों से मन में यह प्रबल आकांक्षा थी कि मोदी जी को देश का प्रधान मंत्री होना चाहिए. भारत के वर्त्तमान राजनीतिक परिदृश्य में तो वे ही एक मात्र ऐसे व्यक्ति हैं जो इस पद के कर्तव्यों के साथ न्याय कर सकने में सक्षम हैं. पर अभी कुछ दिनों से मैंने अपना इरादा बदल दिया है. 

अब मैं मोदी जी को प्रधानमंत्री बनाए जाने के पक्ष में बिलकुल नहीं हूँ. 

इस देश की जनता के लायक केवल अजमल कसाब ही एक मात्र व्यक्ति ऐसा है जो भारत का प्रधानमंत्री बन सकता है. 

और आदरणीय कसाब जी के सहयोग के लिए परम आदरणीय प्रातः स्मरणीय अफजल गुरू को भारत का राष्ट्रपति बनाया जाना चाहिए. 

मैं पूरी गंभीरता के साथ इसमें एक बात और जोड़ना चाहता हूँ कि भारत में रहने वाले सभी सनातनधर्मियों को समुद्र के किसी टापू में निर्वासित कर दिया जाना चाहिए. वही उनके लिए योग्य स्थान है. 

भारत की संसद के सभी माननीय सांसदों से मेरा विनम्र आग्रह है कि वे इस प्रस्ताव को संसद के पटल पर रखने की कृपा करें.*

----------


## Prakash87

*आज गुजरात के किसी भी हिस्से में कोई भी महिला आधी रात में भी अकेली सडकों पर अकेली घूम सकती है| सुरक्षा की दृष्टि से उसे कोई खतरा नहीं है|

नरेंद्र भाई मोदी ने अटल जी नदियों के एकीकरण की योजना को गुजरात में लागू किया, जबकि कांग्रेस ने केंद्र में आते ही इस योजना को ठन्डे बस्ते में दाल दिया था| जिसका परिणाम यह है कि आज पूरे भारत में कहीं भाद आ रही है तो कहीं सूखा पडा हुआ है जबकि गुजरात में भिज जैसे क्षेत्र में भी पानी बह रहा है| कितने ही वर्षों से सूखी पडी साबरमती नदी में आज नर्मदा का पानी बह रहा है|

भौगोलिक परिस्थियों में गुजरात का दक्षिणी भाग, महाराष्ट्र का विदर्भ व आंध्र प्रदेश का कुछ क्षेत्र एक जैसे हैं| इन तीनों ही क्षेत्रों में कपास की खेती होती है| क्या कारण है कि aandhra का किसान कपास उगाता है और आत्म हत्या करता है, महाराष्ट्र का किसान कपास उगाता है और आत्म हत्या करता है, जबकि गुजरात का किसान कपास उगाता है और चीन के बाज़ारों में पांच गुना दाम पर बेच कर आता है|

महाराष्ट्र सरकार के लिए चुल्लू भर पानी में डूब मरने की बात है जब विदर्भ क्षेत्र के बुल्धाना जिले की चिखली तहसील के एक गाँव बेरागढ़ के सरपंच एवं गाँव वालों ने मोदी जी से गुहार लगाईं कि हमे गोद ले लें, व हमारे गाँव को महाराष्ट्र राज्य से हटाकर गुजरात में शामिल करें, ताकि हमारे किसानों की हालत सुधर सके|*

----------


## Prakash87

गुजरात का रिवर फ्रंट का प्रोजेक्ट अपने आप में एक नया चमत्कार है| एशिया में आज तक ऐसा प्रोजेक्ट कहीं नहीं बनाया गया|

पूरा भारत जो आज शराब में डूबा है, अकेला गुजरात ऐसा प्रदेश है जहां शराब बंदी करवाई गयी व वहाँ दूध की नदियाँ बह रही हैं|

शर्म का एक तमाचा तो अभी कुछ दिन पहले अमरीकी कांग्रेस ने कांग्रेस व अन्य सेक्युलरों के मूंह पर मारा जब उसने मोदी को सम्पूर्ण भारत का सर्वश्रेष्ठ नेता घोषित किया| 
मोदी जी के साथ यहाँ बिहार के मुख्यमंत्री नितीश कुमार का भी नाम लिया गया|

लेकिन इन सेक्युलरों को मोदी जी में सारे खोट नज़र आते हैं|


अब वह दिन दूर नहीं जब मोदी जी गुजरात से निकल कर पूरे भारत को गोद लेंगे|

आज प्रधानमंत्री पद के लिए मोदी जी सबसे उपयुक्त व्यक्ति हैं|

----------


## bobyalbela

> गुजरात का रिवर फ्रंट का प्रोजेक्ट अपने आप में एक नया चमत्कार है| एशिया में आज तक ऐसा प्रोजेक्ट कहीं नहीं बनाया गया|
> 
> पूरा भारत जो आज शराब में डूबा है, अकेला गुजरात ऐसा प्रदेश है जहां शराब बंदी करवाई गयी व वहाँ दूध की नदियाँ बह रही हैं|
> 
> शर्म का एक तमाचा तो अभी कुछ दिन पहले अमरीकी कांग्रेस ने कांग्रेस व अन्य सेक्युलरों के मूंह पर मारा जब उसने मोदी को सम्पूर्ण भारत का सर्वश्रेष्ठ नेता घोषित किया| 
> मोदी जी के साथ यहाँ बिहार के मुख्यमंत्री नितीश कुमार का भी नाम लिया गया|
> 
> लेकिन इन सेक्युलरों को मोदी जी में सारे खोट नज़र आते हैं|
> 
> ...


agar gujraat dangon ko chod diya jaaye to narendra modi se accha pradhanmantri pad ke liye koi ummidbaar nahin he.

----------


## JAINAFZ

> गुजरात का रिवर फ्रंट का प्रोजेक्ट अपने आप में एक नया चमत्कार है| एशिया में आज तक ऐसा प्रोजेक्ट कहीं नहीं बनाया गया|
> 
> पूरा भारत जो आज शराब में डूबा है, अकेला गुजरात ऐसा प्रदेश है जहां शराब बंदी करवाई गयी व वहाँ दूध की नदियाँ बह रही हैं|
> 
> शर्म का एक तमाचा तो अभी कुछ दिन पहले अमरीकी कांग्रेस ने कांग्रेस व अन्य सेक्युलरों के मूंह पर मारा जब उसने मोदी को सम्पूर्ण भारत का सर्वश्रेष्ठ नेता घोषित किया| 
> मोदी जी के साथ यहाँ बिहार के मुख्यमंत्री नितीश कुमार का भी नाम लिया गया|
> 
> लेकिन इन सेक्युलरों को मोदी जी में सारे खोट नज़र आते हैं|
> 
> ...



मैं आपकी बात  का समर्थन करता हूँ

----------


## Prakash87

> मैं आपकी बात  का समर्थन करता हूँ


*धन्यवाद

मैं अब भी इंतज़ार कर रहा हु की मोदी का विरोध करने वाले लोग मेरी निम्नलिखित बात का भी इसी प्रकार समर्थन करेंगे....*




> *कई वर्षों से मन में यह प्रबल आकांक्षा थी कि मोदी जी को देश का प्रधान मंत्री होना चाहिए. भारत के वर्त्तमान राजनीतिक परिदृश्य में तो वे ही एक मात्र ऐसे व्यक्ति हैं जो इस पद के कर्तव्यों के साथ न्याय कर सकने में सक्षम हैं. पर अभी कुछ दिनों से मैंने अपना इरादा बदल दिया है. 
> 
> अब मैं मोदी जी को प्रधानमंत्री बनाए जाने के पक्ष में बिलकुल नहीं हूँ. 
> 
> इस देश की जनता के लायक केवल अजमल कसाब ही एक मात्र व्यक्ति ऐसा है जो भारत का प्रधानमंत्री बन सकता है. 
> 
> और आदरणीय कसाब जी के सहयोग के लिए परम आदरणीय प्रातः स्मरणीय अफजल गुरू को भारत का राष्ट्रपति बनाया जाना चाहिए. 
> 
> मैं पूरी गंभीरता के साथ इसमें एक बात और जोड़ना चाहता हूँ कि भारत में रहने वाले सभी सनातनधर्मियों को समुद्र के किसी टापू में निर्वासित कर दिया जाना चाहिए. वही उनके लिए योग्य स्थान है. 
> ...

----------


## Jayeshh

> गुजरात का रिवर फ्रंट का प्रोजेक्ट अपने आप में एक नया चमत्कार है| एशिया में आज तक ऐसा प्रोजेक्ट कहीं नहीं बनाया गया|
> 
> पूरा भारत जो आज शराब में डूबा है, अकेला गुजरात ऐसा प्रदेश है जहां शराब बंदी करवाई गयी व वहाँ दूध की नदियाँ बह रही हैं|
> 
> शर्म का एक तमाचा तो अभी कुछ दिन पहले अमरीकी कांग्रेस ने कांग्रेस व अन्य सेक्युलरों के मूंह पर मारा जब उसने मोदी को सम्पूर्ण भारत का सर्वश्रेष्ठ नेता घोषित किया| 
> मोदी जी के साथ यहाँ बिहार के मुख्यमंत्री नितीश कुमार का भी नाम लिया गया|
> 
> लेकिन इन सेक्युलरों को मोदी जी में सारे खोट नज़र आते हैं|
> 
> ...


भाई मेरे गुजरात के कौन से हिस्से में शराब नहीं मिलती? जरा बताना....और दारु बंधी तो गुजरात में है ही... इसमें मोदी ने क्या किया? गुजरात में दारु बंधी है.... लेकिन कहाँ? सिर्फ कायदे से... वास्तविकता से आप अनजान तो होंगे नहीं...... और हाँ... इसमें में सिर्फ मोदी को दोषी नहीं ठहराता हूँ.....
और आपने कुछ नदियों के जोड़ने की बात की है.... हाँ मोदी के कार्यकाल में इसे हवा मिली... लेकिन प्रोजेक्ट बहुत पुराना है.... जबसे नर्मदा योजना का सपना साकार किया गया तबसे तय था....

येतो यहीं बात हुई की बाप ने आम के पेड़ बोये और बेटा आम बेचकर कह रहा है की मैंने कमाया.....

----------


## Jayeshh

> *कई वर्षों से मन में यह प्रबल आकांक्षा थी कि मोदी जी को देश का प्रधान मंत्री होना चाहिए. भारत के वर्त्तमान राजनीतिक परिदृश्य में तो वे ही एक मात्र ऐसे व्यक्ति हैं जो इस पद के कर्तव्यों के साथ न्याय कर सकने में सक्षम हैं. पर अभी कुछ दिनों से मैंने अपना इरादा बदल दिया है. 
> 
> अब मैं मोदी जी को प्रधानमंत्री बनाए जाने के पक्ष में बिलकुल नहीं हूँ. 
> 
> इस देश की जनता के लायक केवल अजमल कसाब ही एक मात्र व्यक्ति ऐसा है जो भारत का प्रधानमंत्री बन सकता है. 
> 
> और आदरणीय कसाब जी के सहयोग के लिए परम आदरणीय प्रातः स्मरणीय अफजल गुरू को भारत का राष्ट्रपति बनाया जाना चाहिए. 
> 
> मैं पूरी गंभीरता के साथ इसमें एक बात और जोड़ना चाहता हूँ कि भारत में रहने वाले सभी सनातनधर्मियों को समुद्र के किसी टापू में निर्वासित कर दिया जाना चाहिए. वही उनके लिए योग्य स्थान है. 
> ...



दोस्त... हम प्रजाजनों में अभी संसद में जिसे भेजा है वो भी क्या कम है? हा..हा...हा...

----------


## Prakash87

> भाई मेरे गुजरात के कौन से हिस्से में शराब नहीं मिलती? जरा बताना....और दारु बंधी तो गुजरात में है ही... इसमें मोदी ने क्या किया? गुजरात में दारु बंधी है.... लेकिन कहाँ? सिर्फ कायदे से... वास्तविकता से आप अनजान तो होंगे नहीं...... और हाँ... इसमें में सिर्फ मोदी को दोषी नहीं ठहराता हूँ.....
> और आपने कुछ नदियों के जोड़ने की बात की है.... हाँ मोदी के कार्यकाल में इसे हवा मिली... लेकिन प्रोजेक्ट बहुत पुराना है.... जबसे नर्मदा योजना का सपना साकार किया गया तबसे तय था....
> 
> येतो यहीं बात हुई की बाप ने आम के पेड़ बोये और बेटा आम बेचकर कह रहा है की मैंने कमाया.....


*
कम से कम "नशाबंदी कानून" के कड़े प्रावधान तो गुजरात में नरेंद्र मोदी के कार्यकाल में ही प्रस्तावित किये गए हैं  

एक नज़र डालिए इस खबर पर -* 




> गुजरात में अब शराब का कारोबार करने वाले को उम्रकैद तथा फासी तक की सजा हो सकती है। लापरवाह पुलिस अधिकारियों को भी जेल की हवा खानी पड़ सकती है। इस अवैध कारोबार में काम में लिए जाने वाले वाहनों को सरकारी संपत्ति के रूप में जब्त किया जा सकता है। गुजरात सरकार ने नशाबंदी कानून में परिवर्तन कर यह प्रावधान किए जाने का प्रस्ताव विधान सभा में पेश किया है।
> 
> मुख्यमंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी ने राज्य विधानसभा में नशाबंदी कानून में परिवर्तन का विधेयक पेश किया। इसके तहत जहरीली शराब से सामूहिक मौत जैसे मामलों में शराब माफिया तथा बूटलेगर [देशी शराब विक्रेता] को फासी अथवा आजीवन कारावास तक की सजा दी जा सकेगी। नए कानून में शराब माफिया तथा बूटलेगर को कम से कम 7 साल की सजा का प्रावधान है। शराब बनाने, उसकी तस्करी करने, उसका संग्रह करने, बिक्री करने वालों को दस वर्ष तक की सजा हो सकती है। इस मामले में लापरवाही बरतने वाले पुलिस अधिकारी भी बख्शे नहीं जाएंगे। दोषी पाए जाने पर पुलिस अधिकारियों के खिलाफ भी कानूनी कार्यवाही की जाएगी तथा उन्हें एक साल तक की जेल की सजा दी जा सकती है।

----------


## Jayeshh

> *
> कम से कम "नशाबंदी कानून" के कड़े प्रावधान तो गुजरात में नरेंद्र मोदी के कार्यकाल में ही प्रस्तावित किये गए हैं  
> 
> एक नज़र डालिए इस खबर पर -*



दोस्त... ये सब कागज़ पे है... अगर आप गुजरात से हो तो आप या तो कुछ जानते नहीं या फिर अनजान बन रहे है.... और अगर किसी दुसरे प्रदेश से हो तो अगर आपका कोई निकट का सम्बन्धी या दोस्त गुजरात में रहता है... उनसे जरा पुस्ती कर लेना....

----------


## yogiraj_1984

कागज पर ही सही है न बनाया गया है 
अगर नरेंदर मोदी प्रधानमंत्री बनंगे तो 
कम से कम विदेशी  गुलामी से निजत तो मिलेगी 
 जय हिंद जय  भारत 



> दोस्त... ये सब कागज़ पे है... अगर आप गुजरात से हो तो आप या तो कुछ जानते नहीं या फिर अनजान बन रहे है.... और अगर किसी दुसरे प्रदेश से हो तो अगर आपका कोई निकट का सम्बन्धी या दोस्त गुजरात में रहता है... उनसे जरा पुस्ती कर लेना....

----------


## ASHIQ AAWARA

मोदी खुनी, कमीना, कीड़े पड़ेंगे इसको बच्चों तक का कत्लेआम करवाया इस कमीने ने:

मुंबई की कॉलेज छात्रा इशरत जहां और उसके तीन साथियों को पुलिस ने पहले ही मार दिया था। करीब 12 घंटे बाद बनावटी कहानी बनाकर उनकी हत्या को मुठभेड़ में हुई मौत के रूप में दर्शाया गया। हाईकोर्ट द्वारा गठित विशेष जांच दल [एसआइटी] के इस निष्कर्ष से गुजरात के करीब दो दर्जन पुलिस अधिकारियों पर गिरफ्तारी की तलवार लटक गई है। इससे नरेंद्र मोदी सरकार की परेशानी भी बढ़ गई है।

गुजरात पुलिस पर इससे पहले गैंगस्टर सोहराबुद्दीन, उसकी पत्नी कौसरबी और तुलसी प्रजापति की हत्या का दाग लगा था। एसआइटी ने करीब छह माह की जांच में पाया कि मुठभेड़ फर्जी थी। जांच में कई घटनाएं और तथ्य इसके फर्जी होने की पुष्टि करते हैं। इशरत और उसके तीनों साथियों की हत्या पहले ही कहीं कर दी गई थी। बाद में उन्हें मुठभेड़ स्थल पर लाया गया। 7 सितंबर, 2009 को मेट्रोपोलिटन मजिस्ट्रेट एसपी तमांग ने भी अपनी जांच में इशरत मुठभेड़ को 'सुनियोजित हत्या' करार दिया था।

हाईकोर्ट अब बुधवार को इस मामले में भारतीय दंड संहिता [आइपीसी] की धारा 302 के तहत नई एफआइआर दर्ज करने के बारे में फैसला देगी। एसआइटी की रिपोर्ट से मुठभेड़ में शामिल रहे और उसे जायज ठहराने वाले 21 पुलिसकर्मियों पर गिरफ्तारी की तलवार लटक गई है। इनमें तत्कालीन पुलिस आयुक्त केआर कौशिक, आइपीएस पीपी पांडे, वीडी वनार, जी एल सिंघल, एसीपी एनके अमीन और पुलिस उपाधीक्षक तरुण बारोट शामिल हैं। सोहराबुद्दीन फर्जी मुठभेड़ मामले में जेल में बंद आइपीएस डीजी वंजारा के भी इस साजिश में शामिल होने की बात सामने आई है।

रिपोर्ट के साथ अदालत को सौंपे पत्र में एसआइटी प्रमुख आरआर वर्मा ने कहा है कि उनका काम पूरा हुआ और अब इस मामले की संपूर्ण जांच किसी अन्य एजेंसी से कराई जाए। लेकिन, इशरत की मां शमीमा कौसर के वकील ने एसआइटी पर भरोसा जताते हुए उसे ही आगे जांच की जिम्मेदारी देने की मांग की है। दोनों ही पक्षों ने मामला सीबीआइ के हवाले करने से इंकार किया है।

क्या था मामला

गुजरात पुलिस ने 15 जून, 2004 को 19 वर्षीय इशरत जहां, जावेद शेख उर्फ प्रणेश पिल्लै और पाकिस्तानी नागरिक अमजद अली राना व जीशान जौहर को अहमदाबाद के सरदार पटेल अंतरराष्ट्रीय हवाई अड्डे के करीब कोतरपुर में एक मुठभेड़ में मार गिराया था। पुलिस ने दावा किया था कि ये चारों पाकिस्तानी आतंकी संगठन लश्कर-ए-तैयबा से जुड़े थे और मुख्यमंत्री मोदी की हत्या की फिराक में थे।

हेडली ने भी लिया था नाम

मुंबई आतंकी हमले मामले में अमेरिकी जांच एंजेसी के हत्थे चढ़े पाकिस्तानी मूल के डेविड कोलमैन हेडली ने इशरत और जावेद को लश्कर का सदस्य बताया था। हेडली के मुताबिक जावेद ने ही आतंकी वारदातों को अंजाम देने के लिए इशरत को लश्कर से जोड़ा था। यह बात भी सामने आई थी कि मई, 2004 में जावेद व इशरत अहमदाबाद के एक होटल में रुके थे और उन्होंने कई अहम स्थलों की रेकी की थी।

विपक्ष की प्रतिक्रियाएं:-

-गुजरात दंगों और फर्जी मुठभेड़ मामलों के अंतिम लाभार्थी मुख्यमंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी और तत्कालीन गृह राज्यमंत्री अमित शाह थे। उनके खिलाफ मामला दर्ज होना चाहिए।-अर्जुन मोढवाडिया [गुजरात कांग्रेस अध्यक्ष]

मुठभेड़ असली है या नकली यह जांच और न्यायिक दायरे की बात है। गुजरात पुलिस को बदनाम कर उसका नैतिक बल तोड़ने का प्रयास किया जा रहा है।- विजय रूपाणी [गुजरात भाजपा महासचिव]

इशरत गरीब परिवार का सहारा थी। पुलिस ने सिर्फ उसकी ही हत्या नहीं बल्कि पूरे परिवार को मार डाला। हम सरकार से मुआवजे की मांग पर भी विचार कर रहे हैं।-रऊफ लाला [इशरत जहां के चाचा]

----------


## mangaldev

> मोदी खुनी, कमीना, कीड़े पड़ेंगे इसको बच्चों तक का कत्लेआम करवाया इस कमीने ने:
> मुंबई की कॉलेज छात्रा इशरत जहां और उसके तीन साथियों को पुलिस ने पहले ही मार दिया था। करीब 12 घंटे बाद बनावटी कहानी बनाकर उनकी हत्या को मुठभेड़ में हुई मौत के रूप में दर्शाया गया। हाईकोर्ट द्वारा गठित विशेष जांच दल [एसआइटी] के इस निष्कर्ष से गुजरात के करीब दो दर्जन पुलिस अधिकारियों पर गिरफ्तारी की तलवार लटक गई है। इससे नरेंद्र मोदी सरकार की परेशानी भी बढ़ गई है।
> गुजरात पुलिस पर इससे पहले गैंगस्टर सोहराबुद्दीन, उसकी पत्नी कौसरबी और तुलसी प्रजापति की हत्या का दाग लगा था। एसआइटी ने करीब छह माह की जांच में पाया कि मुठभेड़ फर्जी थी। जांच में कई घटनाएं और तथ्य इसके फर्जी होने की पुष्टि करते हैं। इशरत और उसके तीनों साथियों की हत्या पहले ही कहीं कर दी गई थी। बाद में उन्हें मुठभेड़ स्थल पर लाया गया। 7 सितंबर, 2009 को मेट्रोपोलिटन मजिस्ट्रेट एसपी तमांग ने भी अपनी जांच में इशरत मुठभेड़ को 'सुनियोजित हत्या' करार दिया था।
> हाईकोर्ट अब बुधवार को इस मामले में भारतीय दंड संहिता [आइपीसी] की धारा 302 के तहत नई एफआइआर दर्ज करने के बारे में फैसला देगी। एसआइटी की रिपोर्ट से मुठभेड़ में शामिल रहे और उसे जायज ठहराने वाले 21 पुलिसकर्मियों पर गिरफ्तारी की तलवार लटक गई है। इनमें तत्कालीन पुलिस आयुक्त केआर कौशिक, आइपीएस पीपी पांडे, वीडी वनार, जी एल सिंघल, एसीपी एनके अमीन और पुलिस उपाधीक्षक तरुण बारोट शामिल हैं। सोहराबुद्दीन फर्जी मुठभेड़ मामले में जेल में बंद आइपीएस डीजी वंजारा के भी इस साजिश में शामिल होने की बात सामने आई है।
> रिपोर्ट के साथ अदालत को सौंपे पत्र में एसआइटी प्रमुख आरआर वर्मा ने कहा है कि उनका काम पूरा हुआ और अब इस मामले की संपूर्ण जांच किसी अन्य एजेंसी से कराई जाए। लेकिन, इशरत की मां शमीमा कौसर के वकील ने एसआइटी पर भरोसा जताते हुए उसे ही आगे जांच की जिम्मेदारी देने की मांग की है। दोनों ही पक्षों ने मामला सीबीआइ के हवाले करने से इंकार किया है।
> क्या था मामला
> गुजरात पुलिस ने 15 जून, 2004 को 19 वर्षीय इशरत जहां, जावेद शेख उर्फ प्रणेश पिल्लै और पाकिस्तानी नागरिक अमजद अली राना व जीशान जौहर को अहमदाबाद के सरदार पटेल अंतरराष्ट्रीय हवाई अड्डे के करीब कोतरपुर में एक मुठभेड़ में मार गिराया था। पुलिस ने दावा किया था कि ये चारों पाकिस्तानी आतंकी संगठन लश्कर-ए-तैयबा से जुड़े थे और मुख्यमंत्री मोदी की हत्या की फिराक में थे।
> हेडली ने भी लिया था नाम मुंबई आतंकी हमले मामले में अमेरिकी जांच एंजेसी के हत्थे चढ़े पाकिस्तानी मूल के डेविड कोलमैन हेडली ने इशरत और जावेद को लश्कर का सदस्य बताया था। हेडली के मुताबिक जावेद ने ही आतंकी वारदातों को अंजाम देने के लिए इशरत को लश्कर से जोड़ा था। यह बात भी सामने आई थी कि मई, 2004 में जावेद व इशरत अहमदाबाद के एक होटल में रुके थे और उन्होंने कई अहम स्थलों की रेकी की थी।
> विपक्ष की प्रतिक्रियाएं:-
> ...



*इन घटनाओं के बाद तो मोदी दूसरी बार गुजरात के सी.एम. बन चुके है अब पी.एम. बनवाने की बारी है अथार्त गुजरात की जनता पूर्व में ही आप जैसो के द्वारा किये गए आतंकवादियों 
के छद्म-मानववादी महिमा मंडन को नकार चुकी है| यानी गुजरात की जनता ही नही देश की जनता आप जैसो की मन-गठित कहानियों में अब नही आने वाली| अगर बी.जे.पी. ने मोदी को पी.एम. प्रोजेक्ट कर आगामी आम-चुनाव लड़ा तो पुरे भारत की जनता भी ऐसा करेगी| अब केवल बी.जे.पी. पर ही निर्भर करता है कि वह स्वयम का पी.एम. (मोदी को) देश को देना चाहती है या मोदी को नकार कर कांग्रेस को पी.एम. (भोंदू या कोई किराए का प्रोफेसनल) के लिए रास्ता देना चाहती है|*

----------


## vicky05462

> धन्यवाद पाण्डेय जी ..! कोई पागल ही होगा जो भारत में पैदा होकर भारत के रामसेवको को मरेगा ये जानते हुए की इससे दंगे भड़क सकते है...और यहाँ का आम मुसलमान तो अधिकतर गरीबी में जीवें यापन कर रहा है ...वोह तो अपनी जीविका चलाएगा या ये सब बेवकूफिया करके खुद के साथ और लोगों को भी मरवाएगा..?? दंगो में हमेशा बेक़सूर हिन्दू मुसलमान मारे जाते है जिनका कोई कसूर नहीं होता ..!


iska matlab aaj tak desh mein jitne bhi dange hue wo saare pakistaniyon ne aa kar kiye ,kyoki is desh ka musalmaan to itna bhola bhala hai ki wo to aisa soch bhi nahi sakta ,mitr ek baar mopla ,hyderabad ,aur kashmeer ka itihas padh lo per kisi vampanhi ka likha nahi

----------


## vicky05462

> *आपके सामान्य ज्ञानपर अब मुझे हसी आ रही है लगता है जब आप कुच्छ पढ़ते सुनते या लिखते बोलते है तो आपके दिमाक की कुच्छ विशेष ग्रंथिया जाग जाती है जब कांग्रेस को हानि की बात आती है तो आपके दिमाक की धर्म-निरपेक्ष ग्रंथी जाग उठती और आप भारत में रहने वाले मुसलमानों को भी पाकिस्तानी बताने लगते है| गोधरा काण्ड में साबरमती रेल के डिब्बे जलाने वाले लगभग सभी दोषी जेल में है और वे सभी भारत के नागरिक है और जादातर मध्यप्रदेश गुजरात व यू.पी. के शहर (आजमगढ़) के रहने वाले है ये इन्डियन मुजाहिद्दीन भी भारतीय मुस्लिम नागरिको का ही संगठन है जो हिन्दुस्तान को "दारुल-उल-इस्लाम" बनाना चाहता है लेकिन कांग्रेस व कमंयूष्ट व उनकी विचारधारा वाली पार्टिया व आप जैसी धर्म-निरपेक्ष मानसिकता के चलते कोई कार्यवाही नही करते है और इनके विरुद्ध आवाज उठाने वालो को सांप्रदायिक कहकर दबाते है| *


bhai sahab azamgarh ki to baat hi naa karein main wahi ka rehne wala hoon ,whahn ke musalmaan musalmaan nahi hain, wo ek alag biradari hain jinhe rautara bolte hain aur real musalman unhe apne saath bhi nahi baithate ,ye wo musalmaan hain jo aaj se 100-150 saal pehle charwahon se convert ho kar musalmaan bane the paison ke liye ,aur aaj ye khud ko sachcha musalmaan sabit karne ke liye aise kaam karte hain aur shayad aapko pata nahi ho ki indian mujahidin ka baap SIMI bhi yahi se paida hua jiska founder aaj wahan ek political party bana kar jiska naam ulema council hai desh ko todne ki koshish mein laga hua hai

----------


## Jayeshh

दोस्तों... लगता है चर्चा कहीं और जा रही है.....

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

मैं नरेन्द्र मोदी जी के बारें में बहुत कुछ तो नहीं जानता जितना मैंने समाचार पत्रों, नेट आदि पर पढ़ा है उससे मुझे लगता है की नरेन्द्र मोदी जैसे लोग प्रधान मंत्री बने तो शायद देश का विकाश हो शायद इसलिए क्योकि मैं नहीं जानता की वो विकास कर पायेंगे या नहीं क्योंकि मैं ज्योतिषी नहीं हूँ. 
जब नरसिम्हाराव, देवगौड़ा और मनमोहन  सिंह जैसे नाकारों को देश ने झेल लिया तो मुझे लगता है की नरेन्द्र मोदी इन सबसे तो अच्छे ही साबित होंगे.  
अगर बात आये कुछ लोगों में से चुनने की तो मेरा पहला वोते नीतीश जी को जाएगा मुझे लगता हैं उनका कद नरेन्द्र मोदी जी से बड़ा है और विकास कार्य भी. क्योंकि गुज्रार पहले से ही काफी विकसित था मगर नितीश जी ने विहार जैसे राज्य को नया आयाम दिया है.

----------


## swami ji

*नरेद्र मोदी कभी नहीं बनगे वडा प्रधान ,,, मेने उसे  परसनल बात की थी जब मेरे घर आये थे तब ,,,उसे साथ मेरी कितनी साडी फोटो  हे दोस्त ,,,,*

----------


## VINODBISHT

> अभी कुछ दिन पहले मैं कहीं पर राहुल गाँधी और अरविन्द केजरीवाल के बीच तुलना पढ़ रहा था
> राहुल गाँधी हाई स्कूल भी बड़ी मुश्किल से पास कर पाए थे और अरविन्द केजरीवाल ने  अपने प्रथम प्रयास में ही I R S  की परीक्षा में सफल हो गए थे ! उन्हें देश का तथा अफसरशाही का भ्रष्टाचार  पसंद नहीं आया अतः उन्होंने त्यागपत्र दे दिया उन्हें देश सेवा के लिए रमण मेग्सश्से पुरसस्कार भी मिल चुका है यह उनकी १ बहुत बड़ी उपलब्धि है
> और राहुल गाँधी की उपलब्धि है की वो गाँधी परिवार में जन्मे है वे देश के १ बहुत बड़े नेता के पुत्र हैं
> तो कौन हमारा प्रधानमंत्री बनने के काबिल वे लोग जिन्हें राजनीति  विरासत में मिली है या वे लोग जो सच में देश सेवा करना चाहते है!


भाई शाहब मेरे हिसाब से देश की सत्ता एसे आदमी के हाथ मैं होनी चाहिए जो देश की सेवा करता हैं और करता रहेगा. मुझे नहीं लगता हैं की इस बार कांग्रेस सत्ता मैं आएगी.

----------


## VINODBISHT

> प्रधान मंत्री बनना बच्चो का खेल नही है ?


मेरे हिसाब से बी जे पी मैं बहुत से नेता यैसे हैं जो प्रधानमंत्री के लायक हैं पर मैं इस समय केवल अडवानी जी को ही एक येसा प्रधानमंत्री समजता हूँ जो सही कार्य-भार सम्बहल सकते हैं क्यूंकि हर किसी नेता पर कोई न कोई आरोप हैं आडवानी जी पर भी एक आरोप हैं बाबरी मस्जिद का पर वो आरोप नहीं हैं देखा जाए तो वहां पर श्री रामचन्द्र जी का पहले से मंदिर था जिसको मुस्लिम राजा ने तुडवा कर मस्जिद बना दिया था तो आडवानी जी ने वही किया था जो एक हिन्दू को करना चाहिए था जो स्थान पहले से जिसका हैं उसी को मिलना चाहिए. इसलिए मैं आडवानी जी को सही बिक्लाप  समजता हूँ

----------


## Prakash87

जिसमें जितना दम है वह उतनी ताकत लगा ले.. अभी तक ऐसी कोई गोली नहीं बनी जो हमारे विचारों को छलनी कर सके। किसी ने मां का दूध पिया है तो वह एकता यात्रा को रोककर दिखा दे.. हम संपूर्ण राष्ट्र के नागरिकों के आशीर्वाद का कवच लेकर श्रीनगर जा रहे हैं। 26 जनवरी को दुनिया की कोई ताकत हमें लालचौक पर तिरंगा फहराने से नहीं रोक सकती।’

आतंकवाद के सीने पर चढ़कर यह ललकारने की हिम्मत इस समय देश में सिर्फ नरेन्द्र मोदी में है। वह 23 जनवरी, 1992 की दोपहर थी ..और, जालंधर में मोदी एकता यात्रा की रैली में राष्ट्र की आवाज को बुलंद कर रहे थे।उससे ठीक डेढ़ घंटे पहले पास ही में फगवाड़ा-जालंधर राष्ट्रीय राजमार्ग पर उग्रवादियों ने एके 47 से अंधाधुंध गोलीबारी करके चार एकता यात्रियों की हत्या कर दी थी; 25 कार्यकर्ता गोलियां लगने से घायल हुए थे। ..मोदी उसी हमले के बाद बोल रहे थे।

..यह वह खौफनाक मंजर था जब कश्मीर लिबरेशन फ्रंट ने हमले के लिए ‘ऑपरेशन मकबूल’ का ऐलान किया था; और, इसके लिए विशेष स्क्वैड गठित किया था। अखिल भारतीय सिख छात्रसंघ (मंजीत गुट) और अकाली दल (मान) ने पंजाब होकर श्रीनगर नहीं पहुंचने की चुनौती दी थी। साथ ही, खालिस्तान कमांडो फोर्स का हमलावर दस्ता सीमा पार से भारत पहुंच चुका था। भारत सरकार ने लालचौक जाकर तिरंगा फहराने वाले एकता यात्रियों की सुरक्षा करवा पाने में असमर्थता व्यक्त कर दी थी। ..मुझे याद है कि पंजाब सरकार के प्रतिनिधियों ने डॉ. मुरलीमनोहर जोशी और नरेन्द्र मोदी से मिलकर उस माहौल में जालंधर में सभा नहीं करने का आग्रह किया था।

मोदी ने उन अफसरों को फटकारा, ‘आप भारतीय नागरिकों और देशभक्तों की रक्षा नहीं कर सकते.. और, उन लोगों को रोकने की कोशिश कर रहे हैं जो भारत के भाल को ऊंचा उठाए रखना चाहते हैं!Ó मोदी के गुस्से से वे अफसर सहम गए और जालंधर में सभा होकर रही।
26 जनवरी, 1992 को लालचौक पर वे क्षण भी देखे, जब भारतीय सेना किसी भी तरह के हमले के प्रति चाक-चौबंद थी.. गोलियों की यदा-कदा आवाज आ रही थी.. लालचौक के आसपास की गलियों से जेहादी नारों की आवाज कानों तक पहुंच रही थी; उस माहौल में भी मोदी ने तिरंगा फहराए जाने के बाद भारतमाता की जय का नारा लगवाया था और बधाइयां ले-दे रहे थे। ये वही नरेन्द्र मोदी थे जो डॉ. जोशी के साथ मिलकर इस बात के लिए अड़े हुए थे कि आतंकवादियों की चुनौतियों को ध्वस्त करेंगे और लालचौक पर जाकर तिरंगा फहराएंगे। वहीं, पार्टी के शीर्ष नेता इस पक्ष में थे कि श्रीनगर जाने की जिद नहीं करनी चाहिए। अटलबिहारी वाजपेयी ने जम्मू में भावुक होकर कहा, ‘डॉ. श्यामाप्रसाद मुखर्जी तो यहां तक भी नहीं पहुंच पाए थे! ‘ आडवाणी भी एकता यात्रा को लालचौक तक ले जाए जाने के पक्ष में नहीं थे। 26 जनवरी, 1992 को लालचौक पर तिरंंगा फहराए जाने के बाद चार्टर विमान से जम्मू लौटने लगे.. ज्योंही विमान ने उड़ान भरी.. उस पर गोलियां चलाई जानी शुरू हो गईं। पायलट ने माइक से खतरे की सूचना दी.. और एक-दो मिनट बाद बताया कि अब खतरे से बाहर आ गए हैं। पायलट ने वंदेमातरम् और जय श्रीराम का उद्घोष किया। तभी मोदी की आवाज गूंज उठी, ‘भारत माता की जयÓ।
ये आंखों देखी घटनाएं हैं मोदी के विरोधी कुछ भी कहते रहें लेकिन यह सामने हैं कि पिछले 9 सालों में गुजरात में न दंगे हुए हैं और न कानून-व्यवस्था की स्थिति बिगड़ी है। आर्थिक विकास के मार्ग पर स्वाभिमानपूर्वक आगे बढ़ता गुजरात पूरे देश में मिसाल बन गया है ..और, मोदी सर्वश्रेष्ठ मुख्यमंत्री। गुजरात दंगों के लिए भी उन्हें दोषी वह ठहराएगा जिसकी पूर्वाग्रहपूर्ण सोच होगी। गुजरात दंगों की शुरुआत गोधरा में 58 निहत्थे रामसेवकों को साबरमती एक्सप्रेस की बोगी में जिंदा जलाए जाने से हुई थी; उस घटना के लिए मोदी को दोषी नहीं ठहराया गया है।

बाद में भड़क उठे दंगों का मूल कारण रामसेवकों को जिंदा जलाए जाने से उत्पन्न प्रतिक्रिया और उसका मुकाबला था। उस समय कोई भी सरकार तत्काल दंगे तभी रोक सकती थी जब इस्लामिक कट्टरपंथियों के खिलाफ अत्यंत कड़ी कार्रवाई की जाती। मोदी ने राजधर्म निभाने की कोशिश की। मोदी को मुख्यमंत्री बने तब छह महीने भी नहीं हुए थे। मान्यता प्राप्त आंकड़ों के अनुसार उन दंगों में 790 मुसलमान और 254 हिन्दू मारे गए; 223 लोग लापता हुए। पुलिस की ओर से 10 हजार राउंड गोली चलाए जाने से 93 मुसलमान और 77 हिन्दू मारे गए। पुलिस ने 7651 मुसलमानों और 27901 हिन्दुओं को गिरफ्तार किया।
गोधरा की घटना से कुछ घंटे पहले ही मैं उस स्टेशन से होकर निकला था। सुबह होने पर घटना का पता चलते ही मैंने सरकारी सूत्रों से संपर्क साधने की कोशिश की। गुजरात के गृह राज्यमंत्री गोधरा स्टेशन पर मौजूद थे। उनसे मेरी मोबाइल पर बात हुई।

तब लाशों को निकालना शुरू ही हुआ था। तब तक चैनलों में खबर नहीं आई थी। शाम होते-होते अति विश्वसनीय सूत्रों से ये भी पता चला कि हिन्दू संगठन इस घटना को लेकर अत्यंत उद्वेलित थे..वे गुजरात बंद करवाकर रोष प्रकट करना चाहते थे। एक राष्ट्रीय पदाधिकारी का कहना था कि तत्कालीन प्रधानमंत्री अटलबिहारी वाजपेयी और मुख्यमंत्री नरेन्द्र मोदी बंद के पक्ष में नहीं हैं। वाजपेयी और मोदी चाहते थे कि इस घटना से गुजरात नहीं भड़कना चाहिए। लेकिन घटना इतनी नृशंस और उत्तेजक थी कि गुजरात दंगों पर तत्काल नियंत्रण नहीं पाया जा सका; यह 1984 के सिख दंगों की पुनरावृत्ति-सा माहौल था। गुजरात दंगों की तरह ही गंभीर घटना महात्मा गांधी की हत्या के बाद सरदार पटेल पर अपराधियों के प्रति ढिलाई बरतने के आरोप लगे थे।
कमजोर मनमोहन सिंह सरकार घिसट रही है। देश में भावी प्रधानमंत्री के    लिए जो नाम सामने हैं उनमें  कांग्रेस के राहुल गांधी और भाजपा के लालकृष्ण आडवाणी, सुषमा स्वराज, अरुण जेटली सदृश नाम हैं। स्वराज और जेटली जनाधारविहीन हैं और वे भाजपा के ‘मनमोहन सिंह’ भी साबित नहीं हो सकते।

आडवाणी निश्चय ही पार्टी में सर्वोच्च हैं लेकिन जब 2014 में चुनाव होंगे तब उनकी उम्र 87 वर्ष हो रही होगी और वह कार्यकाल उनकी 92 वर्ष तक की उम्र का होगा। जर्जर उम्र आडवाणी के खिलाफ जा रही है।  दूसरा, इस समय देश को जैसे प्रधानमंत्री की जरूरत है उस परीक्षा में आडवाणी गृहमंत्री के रूप में विफल हो चुके हैं। उनके गृहमंत्री रहने के दौरान कश्मीर में आतंकवाद-अलगाववाद और बढ़ा; जबकि उन्होंने प्रधानमंत्री से कश्मीर की जिम्मेदारी विशेष रूप से मांग कर ली थी। इसी महत्वपूर्ण मोर्चे पर राहुल गांधी कमजोर हैं। वे तो कह भी चुके हैं कि आतंकवाद की एकाध घटना को रोका जाना संभव नहीं है। यह ध्यान देने की बात है कि भ्रष्टाचार सहित देश की अन्य समस्याओं से मुकाबला करने में भारत सक्षम हो सकता है।

यदि वह आंतरिक और बाह्य रूप से सिर्फ दो कार्य करने में सफल हो जाए: (1) आतंरिक आतंकवादी घटनाओं और आतंकवादियों को खदेड़कर कश्मीर घाटी तक सीमित कर दें। (2) हम सामरिक तौर पर इतने शक्तिशाली हो जाएं कि चीन हमारी सीमाओं का अतिक्रमण करते समय खौफ खाए और अपनी हद में बना रहे। इन दो घटनाओं से देश में अभूतपूर्व आत्मविश्वास आएगा; और इनसे ताकतवर हुआ भारत अपनी अन्य समस्याओं को दूर करने के बारे में मजबूती से सोच सकेगा। इस चुनौतीपूर्ण नेतृत्व के लिए सक्षम व्यक्तित्व के रूप में सिर्फ एक नाम उभरता है.. नरेन्द्र मोदी।
मोदी में विश्व नेता बनने की सामथ्र्य है।

वे इंदिरा गांधी के सशक्त नेतृत्व को और आगे बढ़ाने वाले साबित होंगे; वे वाजपेयी की तरह उदारवादी नहीं माने जाते लेकिन उदारवादी वाजपेयी को भी विरोधी दलों ने कब स्वीकार किया! उम्मीद जगती है कि जिस तरह सरदार पटेल ने राज्यों का एकीकरण करवाकर सशक्त भारत की बुनियाद रखी; उसी परंपरा को आगे बढ़ाते हुए मोदी आतंकवाद मुक्त भारत बनाने की दिशा में महत्वपूर्ण कार्य कर सकते हैं।

पाकिस्तान तो मोदी जैसे नेतृत्व के रहते आंखें दिखाने की सोच भी नहीं सकता। मोदी भारत का सशक्त चेहरा हैं; उनका स्वागत होना चाहिए। 2014 में किसकी सरकार बनेगी.. इसका फैसला देश की जनता करेगी..इसलिए ऐसे किसी नेता की अनदेखी नहीं होनी चाहिए जो देश के बड़े और सामथ्र्यशाली राज्यों में से एक प्रदेश में 10 सालों से निरंतर मुख्यमंत्री बनने वाला अकेला राजनेता हो; जिन्हें नंबर-1 मुख्यमंत्री माना जाता हो.. भ्रष्टाचार और चरित्रहीनता के आम आरोपों से अब तक सर्वथा दूर हों.. देश के सबसे प्रतिभाशाली लोग उनमें सक्षम प्रधानमंत्री देखते हों।

----------


## mahajandipak

ap kuch bhi khte ho ek bar gujarat aa ke dekh lo kya vikas huha he kisano ka our udhogo ka ap kau gujrat me ate ho tumare bhai ko kmane ke lIye bhejte ho yaha sabke liye paisa he sabke liye ghar he kongras ke mumbai me ho to batavo

----------


## mahajandipak

sorry muje hindhi fant nahi ate is liye eng. me sms bheja  mera javab ke liye E meai ;;;;    dipal_mahajan10@yahoo.com

----------


## mahajandipak

sorry e meal  name   dipak_mahajan10@yahoo.com    he

----------


## Jayeshh

> मेरे हिसाब से बी जे पी मैं बहुत से नेता यैसे हैं जो प्रधानमंत्री के लायक हैं पर मैं इस समय केवल अडवानी जी को ही एक येसा प्रधानमंत्री समजता हूँ जो सही कार्य-भार सम्बहल सकते हैं क्यूंकि हर किसी नेता पर कोई न कोई आरोप हैं आडवानी जी पर भी एक आरोप हैं बाबरी मस्जिद का पर वो आरोप नहीं हैं देखा जाए तो वहां पर श्री रामचन्द्र जी का पहले से मंदिर था जिसको मुस्लिम राजा ने तुडवा कर मस्जिद बना दिया था तो आडवानी जी ने वही किया था जो एक हिन्दू को करना चाहिए था जो स्थान पहले से जिसका हैं उसी को मिलना चाहिए. इसलिए मैं आडवानी जी को सही बिक्लाप  समजता हूँ




मित्र अडवानी में ऐसी कौन सी कार्यकुशलता है.... जरा बताना....दूसरा... हिंदुत्व के नाम का झंडा लेके उन्होंने क्या किया है ये सब जानते है.... जब चुनाव आते है सिर्फ रथयात्रा लेके निकल पड़ते है.... दूसरा कुछ है क्या.... सिर्फ बीजेपी में वरिष्ठ है इसलिए? मित्र हमें विकास चाहिए.... जिसके लिए कोई योग्य प्रधानमंत्री चाहिए.... मेरे ख्याल से अभी संसद में जो भी है वो सब बेकार है.... हाँ कुछ युवाओं को अब हमें प्राथमिकता देनी ही पड़ेगी.... मैं राहुल गाँधी की बात नहीं करता हूँ ये ध्यान रहे.... अब हमें युवा नेता चाहिए जो ये सब राजकीय चालो में ही व्यस्त न हो सिर्फ विकास की और ध्यान दे.... जितने भी साले खाद्दुस लोग संसद में है सब को अब प्रजा को ही बहार करना पड़ेगा चाहे वो अडवानी हो या पवार या.....कोई भी पक्ष का हो..... सही विकास के लिए हमें अपने संविधान में ही कुछ बदलाव करना पड़ेगा और हमारी चुनाव प्रक्रिया को भी बदलना पड़ेगा.... देश के प्रधान मंत्री के चुनाव के लिए उभरी हुई पार्टी को सत्ता नहीं लेकिन प्रजा को सत्ता देनी पड़ेगी की किसको प्रधानमन्त्री बनाया जाए....

----------


## Jayeshh

> ap kuch bhi khte ho ek bar gujarat aa ke dekh lo kya vikas huha he kisano ka our udhogo ka ap kau gujrat me ate ho tumare bhai ko kmane ke lIye bhejte ho yaha sabke liye paisa he sabke liye ghar he kongras ke mumbai me ho to batavo


भाई मेरे गुजरात में सिर्फ उद्योगपतिओं का और मूदिवादियों का विकास है.... सब अंको की मायाजाल है.... वास्तविकता कहीं कोशो दूर है.... जरा किशानो से जाके व्यकितगत मत लो... तो पता चलेगा..... और रही बात विकास की... में आगे भी कह चूका हूँ गुजरात का विकास कोई भी कर सकता है... बस उसमे विकास करने की सोच हो........गुजरात की प्रजा के पास अभी नरेन्द्र मोदी के अलावा कोई विकल्प नहीं है इसलिए.... बाकी गुजरात की प्रजा उनको भी अभी बाहर कर देती......

----------


## Jayeshh

> sorry muje hindhi fant nahi ate is liye eng. me sms bheja  mera javab ke liye E meai ;;;;    dipal_mahajan10@yahoo.com


मित्र हिंदी लिखने के लिए ये लिंक का प्रयोग करें....

http://www.google.com/transliterate/indic

ये लिंक पे जाके आप टाइप कीजिये और फिर कॉपी करके पेस्ट कीजिये.... आपका काम हो जाएगा.....

----------


## yogiraj_1984

*दोस्तों मै नहीं समझता की किसी भी भारत वासी को सक होगा की श्री नरेंद्र मोदी की परतिभा और देश भक्ति पर और होना भी नहीं चाहिए और जो इसके पक्ष में नहीं हैं वो शायद देश का भला नहीं चाहते और वो सिर्फ इटली की गुलामी करना चाहते हैं
जय हिंद*

----------


## bondjames

kya baat hai poori sansad yahi hi chal rhi hai

----------


## mangaldev

*उत्तर-प्रदेश का चुनाव और कांग्रेसी चमचो का कमाल
पोस्टर पर लिखते है 
माँ बीमार मंत्रीगण  लाचार नेतृत्व करो स्वीकार  
*

----------


## dishadey

> *उत्तर-प्रदेश का चुनाव और कांग्रेसी चमचो का कमाल
> पोस्टर पर लिखते है 
> माँ बीमार मंत्रीगण  लाचार नेतृत्व करो स्वीकार  
> *


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

----------


## love1989

कोई भी नेता हो हमें कुछ फर्क नहीं पड़ता.
सभी नेता चोर हे.

----------


## Jayeshh

> कोई भी नेता हो हमें कुछ फर्क नहीं पड़ता.
> सभी नेता चोर हे.


एकदम सत्यवचन कहा दोस्त.... अभी तो किसीपे उम्मीद नहीं.... आशा की एक किरण थी वो भी अब तो धुंधली हो गयी है.... सब अपनी अपनी रोटियां पका रहे है.....

----------


## webshow

ये सब नेता बनने के चक्कर मे हैं
होना ये है कि जनता को इस चक्कर मे होना है कि
किसको नेता बनाए जो हमारे और इस भारत के काम आए
नेता को नेता मत सम्झो, 
नेता ग़ुलाम होता है जनता का - माईंड इट

----------


## Jayeshh

फिरभी वो लोग तनख्वाह लेते है.... वो भी जब चाहे तब बढ़ोतरी..... कोई भी विरोध नहीं करेगा..... अरे भाई आपको किसने बोला सेवा करने के लिए? सेवा करनी है तो तनख्वाह किस बात की? और बाद में पेंसन भी.... इतनी तनख्वाह तो किसी अ ग्रेड अफसर की भी नहीं होती..... है किसीका विरोध?

----------


## mangaldev

ibnkhabar.com
*मोदी ने की खिंचाई तो मंच छोड़ चले गए गहलोत*
Jan 09, 2012 at 07:11pm Jan 09, 2012 at 08:56pm
*जयपुर। निवेश को लेकर राज्यों में प्रतिस्पर्धा के बीच प्रवासी भारतीय सम्मेलन का मंच आखिरी दिन राजस्थान और गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्रियों के लिए अखाड़ा बन गया। गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी के निशाने पर थे राजस्थान के मुख्यमंत्री अशोक गहलोत। मोदी ने सोनिया गांधी का नाम लिए बिना गहलोत पर निशाना साधा तो परेशान होकर गहलोत ने मंच छोड़ दिया। हालात बिगड़ते देख केंद्रीय मंत्री वायलार रवि को दखल देना पड़ा।
सम्मेलन में मुख्यमंत्रियों के संयुक्त सत्र के दौरान नरेंद्र मोदी उस वक्त भड़क गए जब अशोक गहलोत ने केंद्र की यूपीए सरकार और सोनिया गांधी की तारीफों के पुल बांधने शुरू किए। गहलोत ने राज्यों के खासकर राजस्थान के विकास के लिए सोनिया गांधी को श्रेय दिया। जो मोदी को नागवार गुजरा। गहलोत के भाषण के बाद मोदी ने जैसे ही मंच से गहलोत की खिंचाई शुरू की, गहलोत कार्यक्रम बीच में ही छोड़कर चलते बने कि मोदी जी जो चाहे सो बोलें। मैं जा रहा हूं। 
मोदी ने अपने भाषण में कहा कि गहलोत जी ने बताया है कि उन्हें दिल्ली क्या-क्या देता है। आशीर्वाद दे रहा है। मुझे कुछ नहीं मिल रहा है। मैंने अपने बलबूते गुजरात को बनाया है। गहलोत के जाने के बाद भी मोदी चुप नहीं हुए और विकास के एक-एक मुद्दे पर गहलोत के राजस्थान से अपने गुजरात की तुलना करते रहे।
मोदी ये जताने की कोशिश करते रहे कि किस तरह विकास के पैमाने पर गहलोत से वे मीलों आगे हैं। राजस्थान में इन दिनों हो रही बिजली कटौती को भी निशाना बनाते हुए मोदी ने कहा कि कुछ राज्यों में बिजली आना ही सरप्राइज है। अभी गहलोत जी कह रहे थे कि उनके पास आठ हजार मेगावाट बिजली है, लेकिन इससे आधी तो गुजरात के पास सरप्लस है।
सेशन के दौरान कई प्रवासी भारतीयों के मोदी के समर्थन में हूटिंग, तालियां बजाने और मोदी से राजस्थान और केंद्र के शासकों को प्रेरणा लेने की सलाह से कार्यक्रम में मौजूद यूपीए सरकार के केंद्रीय प्रवासी मामलों के मंत्री वायलार रवि बौखला गए। रवि ने मंच पर आकर एक प्रवासी भारतीय को झिड़क दिया कि वे सलाह न दें, न ही व्यक्तिगत सवाल करें, दोनों में जमकर बहस हुई। वायलार रवि ने कहा कि ये मंच व्यक्तिगत मामलों के लिए नहीं है, आप रूल-रेगुलेशन का पालन करिए। क्या समझते हैं आप।
इस घटनाक्रम से गहलोत इतने व्यथित हो गए कि बाद में निवेश के मुद्दे पर प्रवासी भारतीयों से बात करने भी नहीं गए। राजस्थान के पवैलियन में चार मंत्रियों ने निवेशकों का सामना किया, जबकि गुजरात औऱ झारखंड के पवैलियन में वहां के मुख्यमंत्रियों ने खुद कमान संभाली। राजस्थान के पवैलियन में निवेशकों ने मुख्यमंत्री गहलोत को बुलाने की मांग भी की। लेकिन गहलोत नहीं आए।*

----------


## navinc4u

> *उत्तर-प्रदेश का चुनाव और कांग्रेसी चमचो का कमाल
> पोस्टर पर लिखते है 
> माँ बीमार मंत्रीगण  लाचार नेतृत्व करो स्वीकार  
> *


* ये  है कांग्रेसी भण्ड मानसिकता और इन भाँडो की अगुआयी मे अगर आप देश को महाशक्ति बनने का सपना देख रहे तो आप दो बार और सोचिए 
*

----------


## mangaldev

*पीएम की दौड़ में राहुल से आगे मोदी
*
*: सर्वे* 27 Jan 2012, 1038 hrs IST,नवभारतटाइम्स.कॉम  
*नई दिल्ली।। प्रधानमंत्री की दौ़ड़ में गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी कांग्रेस के ' युवराज ' राहुल गांधी से काफी आगे निकल गए हैं! एक हालिया सर्वे में शामिल 24 फीसदी लोगों ने कहा है कि वे नरेंद्र मोदी को प्रधानमंत्री के तौर पर देखना चाहते हैं, जबिक राहुल गांधी को 17% लोगों ने इस पद के लिए अपना पसंदीदा माना। 

इंडिया टुडे-ओआरजी मार्ग मूड ऑफ द नेशन पोल में तीसरा स्थान लाल कृष्ण आडवाणी को मिला है। उन्हें प्रधानमंत्री पद के लिए 10 फीसदी लोगों का समर्थन मिला है। मनमोहन सिंह भी 10 फीसदी लोगों की पसंद हैं। सोनिया गांधी को भी इस पोल में 10 फीसदी वोट ही मिले हैं। बिहार के 'सुशासन बाबू' नीतीश कुमार को सिर्फ 5 फीसदी लोग पीएम के रूप में अपना पसंदीदा मानते हैं, जबकि यूपी की सीएम मायावती को सिर्फ 4 फीसदी लोग पीएम के तौर पर देखना चाहते हैं। 

गौरतलब है कि अगस्त 2011 में इंडिया टुडे-ओआरजी मार्ग मूड ऑफ द नेशन पोल कराया था तब राहुल गांधी को 21 फीसदी लोग पीएम के रूप में देखना चाहते थे, जबिक मोदी को सिर्फ 12 फीसदी लोग। 

इस सर्वे में यह बात भी उभरकर सामने आई है कि अगर आज की तारीख में चुनाव हुए तो यूपीए को काफी घाटा लगेगा। उसकी सीटें सिकुड़कर 168 से 178 बीच रह जाएंगी। इसके मुताबिक, सबसे पतली हालत तो कांग्रेस की होगी। उसे तो सिर्फ 110 सीटें ही मिल पाएंगी। एनडीए 180 से 190 सीटें मिलेंगी। इस पोल के मुताबिक सबसे ज्यादा फायदा थर्ड फ्रंट को हो सकता है। उसे 180 से 190 सीटें मिल सकती हैं।*

----------


## navinc4u

> *पीएम की दौड़ में राहुल से आगे मोदी
> *
> *: सर्वे* 27 Jan 2012, 1038 hrs IST,नवभारतटाइम्स.कॉम  
> *नई दिल्ली।। प्रधानमंत्री की दौ़ड़ में गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी कांग्रेस के ' युवराज ' राहुल गांधी से काफी आगे निकल गए हैं! एक हालिया सर्वे में शामिल 24 फीसदी लोगों ने कहा है कि वे नरेंद्र मोदी को प्रधानमंत्री के तौर पर देखना चाहते हैं, जबिक राहुल गांधी को 17% लोगों ने इस पद के लिए अपना पसंदीदा माना। 
> 
> *


मुझे अभी भी   ये समझ में नहीं आता ये १७ % क्या देख कर राहुल को प्रधानमंत्री पद पर देखना चाहते है के व्यक्ती जो ना तो नेतृत्व छमता रखता है न जिसने देश के लिए कुछ किया , जिसकी भारत के लिए समझ सिर्फ पांच सितारा होटल और दलित की झोपडी में रात बिताने तक है तभी वो वोलता है उत्तर प्रदेश वाले मुंबई में भीख  मंगाते है (उसके खुद के बाप दादा उत्तर प्रदेश से थे लेकिन अगर वो भारत को अपना देश माने तो उसका देश तो इटली है ) इटली के लिए उसका प्रेम पंजाब में भी निकला जब उसने इटली में पंजाबी समुदाय को मजदूर बता  दिया 
कभी भारतीय मीडिया और कांग्रेसी भांड गुलाम मानसिकता से निकल पायेगे ?

----------


## faqrudeen

सिर्फ राहुल गाँधी जी ही भारत का भला कर सकते हैं.

----------


## navinc4u

> सिर्फ राहुल गाँधी जी ही भारत का भला कर सकते हैं.


*
क्या ये मजाक है और अगर नहीं तो ये बताने की क्रपा करे करे राहुल गांधी ने अब तक क्या तीर मारा है ?या उसमे आपको क्या छमता दिख गयी ?**या फिर आप भी कांग्रेसी  भांड जमात से हो ?*

----------


## ASHIQ AAWARA

> *
> क्या ये मजाक है और अगर नहीं तो ये बताने की क्रपा करे करे राहुल गांधी ने अब तक क्या तीर मारा है ?या उसमे आपको क्या छमता दिख गयी ?**या फिर आप भी कांग्रेसी  भांड जमात से हो ?*


हम पावरफुल कांग्रेस के साथ हैं, ना की भगवा आतंकवादियों या नरेन्द्र मोदी जैसे गुंडों की पार्टी के साथ. 
नरेन्द्र मोदी का ना तो एंटी मुस्लिम के अलावा कोई विजन है ना ही कोई सोच .... ****** एक नंबर का गुंडा है.... 
कांग्रेस ने ही मुसलमानों का भला किया है और हम मरते दम तक कांग्रेस के साथ हैं....

----------


## mangaldev

> हम पावरफुल कांग्रेस के साथ हैं, ना की भगवा आतंकवादियों या नरेन्द्र मोदी जैसे गुंडों की पार्टी के साथ.नरेन्द्र मोदी का ना तो एंटी मुस्लिम के अलावा कोई विजन है ना ही कोई सोच .... ****** एक नंबर का गुंडा है.... कांग्रेस ने ही मुसलमानों का भला किया है और हम मरते दम तक कांग्रेस के साथ हैं....


*मुसलमानों का भला कांग्रेस करती है और हिन्दुओ का भला बीजेपी करती है| ऐसी विचारधारा कभी मुसलमानों का भला नही कर सकती| यदि मोदी मुसलमानों के दुश्मन होते तो गुजरात के मुसलमान गुजरात से कभी के पलायन कर गए होते| गोधरा-काण्ड के बाद के दंगो के बाद मोदी लगातार गुजरात के सी.एम. है| अनेक कांग्रेसी विचारधारा के संगठनो, एन्जीओज, मीडिया सहित बीजेपी के भी मोदी विरोधी लोगो ने मोदी को आप की तरह बदनाम करने में कोई कमी नही छोडी| लेकिन सारा देश जानता है कि मोदी ने गुजरात प्रांत के विकास माडल को पूरे विश्व के सामने एक नया आयाम दिया है| जिससे ना केवल इस देश की जनता जानती है बल्कि इसके चर्चे अमेरिका तक है|* 
*बात रही हिन्दु-मुसलमान भले की वो कोई भी राजनेता या पार्टी नही कर सकता| हिन्दु-मुसलमान की बात के केवल वोट लेने के उद्देश्य से सभी पार्टिया अपने-अपने हिसाब से करती है और अपना "वोट-बैंक पेटेंट" करेने की कोशिस करती है| दुर्भाग्य से मुसलिम जादा आसानी से कांग्रेस के पक्ष में "पेटेंट" हो जाते है| और यही से इस देश के मुसलिमों की दिमाकी-दुर्गति शुरू होती है| आप जैसी सोच ने कभी मुसलिमों को प्रगतिशील नही होने दिया|  * 
*ऐसी ही प्रगति विरोधी सोच के कारण १९४७ से पहले भारतवर्ष से अलग होकर अलग देश पाकिस्तान बनाने वाले मुसलमान भी वहा के मुसलमानों का भला नही कर पाए| सम्पूर्ण विश्व देख रहा है पाकिस्तान में अपना हाल तो बिगाड़ा ही है साथ ही पड़ोसी अफगानिस्तान को भी कही का नही छोड़ा और तो और कश्मीर-घाटी के मुसलिमों को भी जिहाद के नाम खूनी-दरिन्दे बनाने के सिवा क्या दिया है|*

----------


## VINODBISHT

[QUOTE=mangaldev;872444]*मुसलमानों का भला कांग्रेस करती है और हिन्दुओ का भला बीजेपी करती है| ऐसी विचारधारा कभी मुसलमानों का भला नही कर सकती| यदि मोदी मुसलमानों के दुश्मन होते तो गुजरात के मुसलमान गुजरात से कभी के पलायन कर गए होते| गोधरा-काण्ड के बाद के दंगो के बाद मोदी लगातार गुजरात के सी.एम. है| अनेक कांग्रेसी विचारधारा के संगठनो, एन्जीओज, मीडिया सहित बीजेपी के भी मोदी विरोधी लोगो ने मोदी को आप की तरह बदनाम करने में कोई कमी नही छोडी| लेकिन सारा देश जानता है कि मोदी ने गुजरात प्रांत के विकास माडल को पूरे विश्व के सामने एक नया आयाम दिया है| जिससे ना केवल इस देश की जनता जानती है बल्कि इसके चर्चे अमेरिका तक है|* 
*बात रही हिन्दु-मुसलमान भले की वो कोई भी राजनेता या पार्टी नही कर सकता| हिन्दु-मुसलमान की बात के केवल वोट लेने के उद्देश्य से सभी पार्टिया अपने-अपने हिसाब से करती है और अपना "वोट-बैंक पेटेंट" करेने की कोशिस करती है| दुर्भाग्य से मुसलिम जादा आसानी से कांग्रेस के पक्ष में "पेटेंट" हो जाते है| और यही से इस देश के मुसलिमों की दिमाकी-दुर्गति शुरू होती है| आप जैसी सोच ने कभी मुसलिमों को प्रगतिशील नही होने दिया|  * 
*ऐसी ही प्रगति विरोधी सोच के कारण १९४७ से पहले भारतवर्ष से अलग होकर अलग देश पाकिस्तान बनाने वाले मुसलमान भी वहा के मुसलमानों का भला नही कर पाए| सम्पूर्ण विश्व देख रहा है पाकिस्तान में अपना हाल तो बिगाड़ा ही है साथ ही पड़ोसी अफगानिस्तान को भी कही का नही छोड़ा और तो और कश्मीर-घाटी के मुसलिमों को भी जिहाद के नाम खूनी-दरिन्दे बनाने के सिवा क्या दिया है| 
AAPNE JO BHI KAHA WO SAHI KAHA HAIN AAJ DES KO AAJAD HUEA INTNE SAAL HO GAYE HAIN TAB SE CONGRES HI RAJ KAR RAHI HAIN PHIR BHI DES VIKASSHEEL HAIN NA KI VIKSHIT KYUN. CONGRES MAIN KOI YESA NETA NAHI HAIN JO DES KA VAWISHYA BANA SAKE JABKI BJP MAIN YESE KAHI NETA HAIN JO DES KA SAHI DHANG SE SANCHALAN KAR SAKTE HAIN 
KISI GAREEB KE GHAR MAIN ROTI NAHI HAIN JO EK ROTI HAIN USKO KHANE KE LIYE RAJIV GHANDI WAHAN PAHUNCH JATA HAIN ISKO KAHAN KI MAHANTA KAHTE HAIN PAHLE SE HI BECHARE GAREEB APNA PET TO PAAL NAHI PAA RAHE HAIN INKE RAAJ MAIN OR YE SAHAB HAIN KI UNKE GHAR MAIN JAAKE ROTI KHANE PAHUNCH JAATE HAIN ISME KONSEE MAHANTA DIKHANE CHAHTE HAIN...........
*

----------


## jaggajat

*नवभारत टाइम्स वेब न्यूज में प्रकाशित मोदी के बारे में कंदन पांडे का ब्लाक लेख  
मोदी: विकास और हिंदुत्व का पोस्टर बॉय*
*कुंदन पांडेय* *Wednesday February 01, 2012*
*गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी ने अपने द्वारा किए गए विकास को असंख्य बार साबित किया है। ताज्जुब की बात यह है कि अब महबूबा मुफ्ती, अमरिंदर सिंह, गुजरात कांग्रेस और सबसे खुलकर शीला दीक्षित भी मुहर लगा रही हैं। मोदी की सियासत गलत हो सकती है, लेकिन यह भी याद रखें कि उनपर लगाए गए दंगों के आरोप अभी तक किसी अदालत में साबित नहीं हुए हैं।
नरेंद्र मोदी की स्थिति देश में '32 दांतों के बीच जीभ से भी बुरी' है। इसके बावजूद मोदी जब तक गुजरात में पूर्ण बहुमत से सरकार में रहेंगे, अदालत और कानून के अलावा बहुत मुश्किल है उनका बाल बांका करना।
मोदी का ध्यान आते ही मुझे इस्राइल जैसे देश का सहसा स्मरण हो जाता है। इस्राइल की भी स्थिति चारों तरफ दुश्मनों से घिरे होने के कारण 32 दांतों के बीच जीभ जैसी है। फिर भी वह अरब जगत से युद्ध जीतकर सुरक्षित है।
मोदी की विरोधी केवल कांग्रेस या गुजरात में एक भी कार्यालय-कार्यकर्ता न रखने वालीं तथाकथित सेक्युलर पार्टियां ही नहीं हैं। बीजेपी में भी खुद को पीएम की दौड़ में शामिल मानने वाले नेता और संघ देश भर में फैले मोदी के कट्टर समर्थकों से परेशान हैं। देश में विकास केंद्रित शासन चलाने में खुद को सिद्धहस्त साबित कर लिए मोदी का कद अपनी खूबियों, उपलब्धियों, रोज बढ़ रहे समर्थकों-विरोधियों के कारण बढ़ता जा रहा है।
गुजरात में नरेंद्र मोदी का अर्थ है-दुनिया में विकास के पर्याय जैसा नाम कमाने वाला, सख्त प्रशासक, हिंदू नायक, संघ और उसके सभी अनुषांगिक संगठनों का एकमात्र चेहरा, सूबे की राजनीति में राष्ट्रीय कद का एकमात्र राजनेता, निरीह विपक्षी कांग्रेस के आरोपों को हवा में उड़ाने वाला, 'देश में 7 रेसकोर्स रोड की रेस का सबसे तेज धावक', फिर भी हमेशा 32 दांतों के बीच सुरक्षित जीभ की तरह अपना काम करते रहने वाला। मीडिया में हालत यह हो गई है कि, गुजरात = नरेंद्र मोदी, (शेष में) बीजेपी और संघ भी कहीं नहीं है।
किसी को भी मोदी से निपटने का कोई कारगर रास्ता नहीं सूझ रहा है, जबकि उन्होंने अपनी पार्टी और पार्टी से बाहर विरोधियों से निपटने के लिए मोदी नाम को सूबे के विकास का पर्याय बना लिया है। तभी तो महबूबा मुफ्ती जैसी नेता को भी मोदी की तारीफ करनी पड़ती है। किसलिए? चेन्नै के एक मुस्लिम व्यापारी की फाइल को सबसे तेजी से कुछ घंटों में सरकारी महकमों से निपटाकर वापस करने के लिए। क्या देश के तथाकथित सेक्युलर मुख्यमंत्रियों को ऐसा काम करने से कोई रोकता है? भारत सरकार के आंकड़ों के अनुसार 2007 में गुजरात के मुसलमानों की प्रति व्यक्ति आय (पीसीआई) देश में सबसे ज्यादा थी। देश के अन्य राज्यों में भी ऐसा किया जा सकता था।
पंजाब कांग्रेस अध्यक्ष अमरिंदर सिंह ने एक सभा में कहा था, 'हम जीते तो, विकास के गुजरात मॉडल को अपनाएंगें।' गणतंत्र दिवस, 26 जनवरी पर दिए गए एक विज्ञापन में गुजरात कांग्रेस ने विकास का श्रेय नरेंद्र मोदी को भी दिया था। अब तो हद हो गई, जब आगरा में कांग्रेस पार्टी का घोषणा-पत्र जारी होने के बाद दिल्ली की मुख्यमंत्री शीला दीक्षित ने कहा, 'वोटिंग ट्रेंड बदल गया है। विकास पर फोकस करने वालों को ही सत्ता मिल रही है। इसमें कोई दो राय नहीं की गुजरात में विकास हो रहा है। यही वजह है पुन: सरकार बनी। अपनी बात को स्पष्ट करते हुए शीला दीक्षित ने कहा कि वह (नरेंद्र मोदी) क्यों बार-बार सत्ता में आ रहे हैं, क्योंकि उन्होंने विकास को सुनिश्चित किया है।'
अभिभाषण (लिखित भाषण) पढ़ने वाली सोनिया गांधी द्वारा नरेंद्र मोदी को मौत का सौदागर कहने पर गुजरात की जनता ने मोदी को वोटों का सौदागर बनाकर करारा जवाब दिया था। नरेंद्र मोदी ने वहां से अब कांग्रेसियों से मीडिया के सामने सार्वजनिक रूप से प्रशंसा पाने तक लंबा रास्ता तय किया है।
सोनिया गांधी के पति राजीव गांधी और नरेंद्र मोदी, दोनों को अदालतों ने सजा नहीं सुनाई है। लेकिन, राजीव गांधी के बोफोर्स तोप दलाली के मामले को बंद करने के पक्ष में कांग्रेसियों ने यहां तक दलील दी थी कि 64 करोड़ के घोटालों की जांच में 64 करोड़ से अधिक खर्च किए जा चुके हैं, इसलिए इसे बंद कर दिया जाना चाहिए। हालांकि, राजीव के मामले को 'क्लोजर ब्यूरो ऑफ इन्वेस्टिगेशन' यानी सीबीआई ने बाद में बंद कर दिया।
मनमोहन सिंह अपने कैबिनेट की बैठकों में हमेशा शामिल रहने वाले मंत्री द्वारा किए जा रहे 2-जी स्पेक्ट्रम घोटाले के बारे में महीनों तक नहीं जान पाए, तो मोदी जनता की प्रतिक्रिया को पहले से कैसे जान सकते हैं, बढ़ा सकते हैं या घटा सकते हैं। यदि पीएम अपने रेग्युलर टच में रहने वाले कैबिनेट मंत्री को भ्रष्टाचार करने से नहीं रोक पाने के दोषी नहीं हैं, तो डायरेक्ट टच में नहीं रहने वाली जनता की प्रतिक्रिया को नहीं रोक पाने, घटाने या बढ़ाने का आरोप अदालत में साबित होने से पहले नरेंद्र मोदी को अपराधी कहना न्यायालय और न्यायपालिका पर आरोप लगाना है। अगर ऐसा है तो फिर ए. राजा जैसे मंत्री के कई दिनों तक राजकोष पर डकैती के लिए पीएम पर भी आरोप लगाया जा सकता है।*

----------


## dishadey

> *नवभारत टाइम्स वेब न्यूज में प्रकाशित मोदी के बारे में कंदन पांडे का ब्लाक लेख  
> मोदी: विकास और हिंदुत्व का पोस्टर बॉय*
> *कुंदन पांडेय* *Wednesday February 01, 2012*
> *गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी ने अपने द्वारा किए गए विकास को असंख्य बार साबित किया है। ताज्जुब की बात यह है कि अब महबूबा मुफ्ती, अमरिंदर सिंह, गुजरात कांग्रेस और सबसे खुलकर शीला दीक्षित भी मुहर लगा रही हैं। मोदी की सियासत गलत हो सकती है, लेकिन यह भी याद रखें कि उनपर लगाए गए दंगों के आरोप अभी तक किसी अदालत में साबित नहीं हुए हैं।
> नरेंद्र मोदी की स्थिति देश में '32 दांतों के बीच जीभ से भी बुरी' है। इसके बावजूद मोदी जब तक गुजरात में पूर्ण बहुमत से सरकार में रहेंगे, अदालत और कानून के अलावा बहुत मुश्किल है उनका बाल बांका करना।
> मोदी का ध्यान आते ही मुझे इस्राइल जैसे देश का सहसा स्मरण हो जाता है। इस्राइल की भी स्थिति चारों तरफ दुश्मनों से घिरे होने के कारण 32 दांतों के बीच जीभ जैसी है। फिर भी वह अरब जगत से युद्ध जीतकर सुरक्षित है।
> मोदी की विरोधी केवल कांग्रेस या गुजरात में एक भी कार्यालय-कार्यकर्ता न रखने वालीं तथाकथित सेक्युलर पार्टियां ही नहीं हैं। बीजेपी में भी खुद को पीएम की दौड़ में शामिल मानने वाले नेता और संघ देश भर में फैले मोदी के कट्टर समर्थकों से परेशान हैं। देश में विकास केंद्रित शासन चलाने में खुद को सिद्धहस्त साबित कर लिए मोदी का कद अपनी खूबियों, उपलब्धियों, रोज बढ़ रहे समर्थकों-विरोधियों के कारण बढ़ता जा रहा है।
> गुजरात में नरेंद्र मोदी का अर्थ है-दुनिया में विकास के पर्याय जैसा नाम कमाने वाला, सख्त प्रशासक, हिंदू नायक, संघ और उसके सभी अनुषांगिक संगठनों का एकमात्र चेहरा, सूबे की राजनीति में राष्ट्रीय कद का एकमात्र राजनेता, निरीह विपक्षी कांग्रेस के आरोपों को हवा में उड़ाने वाला, 'देश में 7 रेसकोर्स रोड की रेस का सबसे तेज धावक', फिर भी हमेशा 32 दांतों के बीच सुरक्षित जीभ की तरह अपना काम करते रहने वाला। मीडिया में हालत यह हो गई है कि, गुजरात = नरेंद्र मोदी, (शेष में) बीजेपी और संघ भी कहीं नहीं है।
> किसी को भी मोदी से निपटने का कोई कारगर रास्ता नहीं सूझ रहा है, जबकि उन्होंने अपनी पार्टी और पार्टी से बाहर विरोधियों से निपटने के लिए मोदी नाम को सूबे के विकास का पर्याय बना लिया है। तभी तो महबूबा मुफ्ती जैसी नेता को भी मोदी की तारीफ करनी पड़ती है। किसलिए? चेन्नै के एक मुस्लिम व्यापारी की फाइल को सबसे तेजी से कुछ घंटों में सरकारी महकमों से निपटाकर वापस करने के लिए। क्या देश के तथाकथित सेक्युलर मुख्यमंत्रियों को ऐसा काम करने से कोई रोकता है? भारत सरकार के आंकड़ों के अनुसार 2007 में गुजरात के मुसलमानों की प्रति व्यक्ति आय (पीसीआई) देश में सबसे ज्यादा थी। देश के अन्य राज्यों में भी ऐसा किया जा सकता था।
> ...


बहुत ही सही कहा है आपने
रेपो. देने लायक बात कही है

----------


## devvrat

*कश्मीर को भारत के नक़्शे में नहीं दिखाने का कार्य अब तक चीन और अमेरिका की संस्थाओं द्वारा होता रहा है | लेकिन अफ़सोस है कि देश के भीतर भी कुछ विभाजनकारी शक्तियां पनपने लगी हैं जो कश्मीर को भारत का अंग नहीं मानते ! और ऐसे लोगों की सूची में कांग्रेस के युवराज का नाम भी जुड़ गया है|

**दरअसल राहुल गाँधी से जुडी एक वेबसाईट के होम पेज पर प्रकाशित भारत के नक़्शे में “जम्मू & कश्मीर” का एक हिस्सा गायब है | यह वेबसाईट दिल्ली प्रदेश कांग्रेस कमिटी के सेक्रेटरी रह चुके कांग्रेसी नेता और राहुल गाँधी के करीबी ” राज बहादुर चौहान ” की ओर से चलाया जा रहा है | वेबसाईट में राहुल गाँधी को भविष्य के प्रधानमंत्री के तौर पर दर्शाने की कोशिश की गयी है |

**सवाल ये है कि क्या साल 2006 से पब्लिक डोमेन में आई इस वेबसाईट को अब तक राहुल गाँधी ने देखा नहीं होगा ? हालाँकि , नहीं देखने की सम्भावना बहुत ही कम है क्योंकि यह पोर्टल राहुल गाँधी की चापलूसी के लिए ही बनाया गया है और चापलूसी की बात आका तक न पहुंचे तो फिर क्या फायदा? |**और अगर देखा है तो सवाल और भी गंभीर हो जाते हैं| क्या राहुल गाँधी जिसे देश का अगला प्रधानमंत्री बताया जा रहा है उन्हें भारत के नक़्शे तक की जानकारी नहीं है? क्या राहुल को उस कश्मीर के बारे पता नहीं है जहाँ के निवासी होने की बात वह अक्सर सभाओं में करते हैं?

**ऊपर उठाये गये सवालों के जवाब “ना” में आये या ”हां” में यह बेहद शर्मनाक मुद्दा है|

*




> *अगर राहुल गांधी को इसका ज्ञान नही है तो स्पष्ट है कि उनको देश के नक़्शे का भी ज्ञान नही है और नही कश्मीर के प्रति भारतीय की प्रतिबद्धता| शायद उन्हें यह भी मालुम नही है कि भारतवर्ष के कितने सेनिक व सुरक्षा बालो के बहादुर जवान दिन-प्रतिदिन अपने प्राणों की आहुति देते है|  *


जनोक्ति.कोम से स-आभार 
http://www.janokti.com

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*शायद नरेन्द्र मोदी के खिलाफ कांग्रेसी नेताओं ने मुस्लिम सम्प्रदाय में  इतना ज़हर भर दिया है की बिना कुछ सोचे समझे आँख मीच कर एक [पूरा सम्प्रदाय  कांग्रेस को वोट दे रहा है! लेकिन एक सच ये भी है की इस बार कोंग्रेस को  मुस्लिम सम्प्रय्दाय सिर्फ इसलिए वोट देगा क्यूंकि वो भाजपा को वोट नहीं  देबना चाहते! कांग्रेस से मुस्लिम लोगों का भी लगाव टूट चूका है क्यूंकि  सभी जानते हैं के ये सब के सब एक ही थाली के बैंगन है! काम किसी ने नहीं  करने! 
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*यदि अनुभव की बात करें तो श्री मुर्खानंद राहुल द विन्ची के प्रधानमन्त्री  बन्ने की तुलना किसी भी नेता से कर सकते हैं और द विन्ची कमतर ही आँका  जायेगा! नरेन्द्र मोदी को गुजरात दंगों के कारण एक सम्प्रदाय के बीच में  शैतान बनाकर दुर्भावना से प्रचारित किया गया! इस एक पहलु को छोड़ा जाये तो  एक अनुभवी शशक के तौर पर नरेन्द्र मोदी जी भावी प्रधानमन्त्री के रूप में  मुर्ख राहुल और बाकी कईं कांग्रेसी कद्दावर नेताओं पर भारी पड़ते हैं!
*

----------


## Jayeshh

चलो लगता है यहाँ सब मोदी के आशिक है..... एक बार जहर के परख कर ही लेनी  चाहिए.... शायद मोदी काश्मीर विवाद भी चुटकी बजा के हल कर देगा..... जैसे  गुजरात में आये दिन.... कोई ना कोई फेस्टिवल मन में जब आये तब एक ही दिन  में घोषित करके करोडो का चुना लगा रहा है.........

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> चलो लगता है यहाँ सब मोदी के आशिक है..... एक बार जहर के परख कर ही लेनी  चाहिए.... शायद मोदी काश्मीर विवाद भी चुटकी बजा के हल कर देगा..... जैसे  गुजरात में आये दिन.... कोई ना कोई फेस्टिवल मन में जब आये तब एक ही दिन  में घोषित करके करोडो का चुना लगा रहा है.........


*मित्र इस समय दूसरी बड़ी पार्टी कांग्रेस तो एक मात्र महानुभाव राहुल द  विन्ची को ही प्रधानमंत्री पद का दावेदार के रूप में प्रस्तुत कर रही है!  उसकी तुलना में तो किसी भी पुराने नेता का पलड़ा भारी ही लगेगा! आपको ये  नहीं लगता क्या?

*

----------


## Jayeshh

> *मित्र इस समय दूसरी बड़ी पार्टी कांग्रेस तो एक मात्र महानुभाव राहुल द  विन्ची को ही प्रधानमंत्री पद का दावेदार के रूप में प्रस्तुत कर रही है!  उसकी तुलना में तो किसी भी पुराने नेता का पलड़ा भारी ही लगेगा! आपको ये  नहीं लगता क्या?
> 
> *




दोस्त आपकी बात सही है लेकिन..... मुझे अभी जितने भी कदावर नेता है....  किसी को भी लायक नहीं मानता हूँ..... अरे अभी सभी जो विकास की बातें करके  औधियोगीकरण की और विशेष ध्यान देते है..... उद्योगपतियों को ज्यादा लाभ  करवाने की सभी पार्टी में निति रही है..... देश के भोले किशानो को सिर्फ  वचन और योजना एन दिखाकर ठेंगा दिखा रहे है...... 
अभी RBI ने सुजाव दिया...... डीज़ल को अंकुश मुक्त कर दो.... अगर आप किशान  हो या कोई आपका मित्र किशान है उनसे पूछ लेना..... क्या हो सकता है.... और  वैसे भी डीज़ल का ज्यादा उपयोग ट्रांसपोर्ट में ही होता है और किशानी  में..... सरकार ये क्यों नहीं सोचती की डीज़ल कारें अभी अभी ज्यादा ही  बाज़ार में राखी जा रही है उसी पर प्रतिबद्ध लगादे......क्योंकि वहां सब वग  वाले होते है.....
और नरेन्द्र मोदी भी ऐसा ही है.... वो भी उद्योग को ही प्राधान्य  देगा...... उद्योगों के खिलाफ नहीं हूँ में.... लेकिन हमारा देश कृषि  प्रधान है...... कृषि पहले फिर उद्योग...... तभी देश का सही मायने में  कल्याण हो सकता है..... ये आप भी भली भाँती जानते होंगे.... देश का सही  विकास कृषि ही कर सकता है..... उद्योगी कारन करके पश्चिमी देशो की हालत अभी  जो है वो अगर हमें नहीं देखनी हो तो सोच्लो मित्र......
आपकी बात भी सही है..... गुजरात में अगर कोई दूसरा अच्छा नेता आये तो लोग मोदी को भी हटा देंगे लेकिन अभी विकल्प नहीं है........

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मित्र आपने तो बहुत ही सूक्षम मुद्दे को कारन बनाया, लेकिन अगर आप बात करें  इतनी बड़ी जिम्मेदारी संभालने की, फिर आप क्या कहेंगे! ओद्योगीकरण को अवसर  देने के बारे में वर्तमान सरकार ने क्या नहीं किया, और वो भी विदेशी पूंजी  निवेशकों को! जो अपनी पूंजी से कईं गुना धन कमाकर वापिस अपने देश में ही  ले जाने वाले हैं! डीज़ल और पेट्रोल कि कीमतें बढ़ने का मुख्या कारन वो  टैक्स है जो केंद्र और राज्य दोनों ही सरकारें अलग अलग वसूलती है! इंधन कि  मूल कीमत से भी ज्यादा टैक्स लगने के बाद वो बाज़ार में उपभोक्ताओं के लिए  उपलब्द होता है! बताइए , इसमें क्या उपाय किया जा सकता है!* 




> दोस्त आपकी बात सही है लेकिन..... मुझे अभी जितने भी कदावर नेता है....  किसी को भी लायक नहीं मानता हूँ..... अरे अभी सभी जो विकास की बातें करके  औधियोगीकरण की और विशेष ध्यान देते है..... उद्योगपतियों को ज्यादा लाभ  करवाने की सभी पार्टी में निति रही है..... देश के भोले किशानो को सिर्फ  वचन और योजना एन दिखाकर ठेंगा दिखा रहे है...... 
> अभी RBI ने सुजाव दिया...... डीज़ल को अंकुश मुक्त कर दो.... अगर आप किशान  हो या कोई आपका मित्र किशान है उनसे पूछ लेना..... क्या हो सकता है.... और  वैसे भी डीज़ल का ज्यादा उपयोग ट्रांसपोर्ट में ही होता है और किशानी  में..... सरकार ये क्यों नहीं सोचती की डीज़ल कारें अभी अभी ज्यादा ही  बाज़ार में राखी जा रही है उसी पर प्रतिबद्ध लगादे......क्योंकि वहां सब वग  वाले होते है.....
> और नरेन्द्र मोदी भी ऐसा ही है.... वो भी उद्योग को ही प्राधान्य  देगा...... उद्योगों के खिलाफ नहीं हूँ में.... लेकिन हमारा देश कृषि  प्रधान है...... कृषि पहले फिर उद्योग...... तभी देश का सही मायने में  कल्याण हो सकता है..... ये आप भी भली भाँती जानते होंगे.... देश का सही  विकास कृषि ही कर सकता है..... उद्योगी कारन करके पश्चिमी देशो की हालत अभी  जो है वो अगर हमें नहीं देखनी हो तो सोच्लो मित्र......
> आपकी बात भी सही है..... गुजरात में अगर कोई दूसरा अच्छा नेता आये तो लोग मोदी को भी हटा देंगे लेकिन अभी विकल्प नहीं है........

----------


## Jayeshh

मित्र सभी पोंगा पंडित ही अभी आये है.... किसी में दम नहीं है... सब अपना  निजी स्वार्थ के लिए कुछ भी सौदा करते है...... मुझे तो किसी पे विश्वाश  नहीं है..... वैसे भी यहाँ लोग अपने अपने भगवान् को ज्यादा मानते है उसका  कारण भी यहीं है..... ये देश को तो उपरवाला ही चला रहा है..... बाकी जिनके  हाथों में हम देश की बागडोर देते है वो तो..... छोडो..... सामान्य विभाग  है....
और ये पढके ये मत मानना की में किसीका पक्ष रख रहा हूँ..... लेकिन सभी  सिर्फ मोदी मोदी करते है तो कहता हूँ..... मोदी भी दूध का धोया नहीं.....

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> मित्र सभी पोंगा पंडित ही अभी आये है.... किसी में दम नहीं है... सब अपना  निजी स्वार्थ के लिए कुछ भी सौदा करते है...... मुझे तो किसी पे विश्वाश  नहीं है..... वैसे भी यहाँ लोग अपने अपने भगवान् को ज्यादा मानते है उसका  कारण भी यहीं है..... ये देश को तो उपरवाला ही चला रहा है..... बाकी जिनके  हाथों में हम देश की बागडोर देते है वो तो..... छोडो..... सामान्य विभाग  है....
> और ये पढके ये मत मानना की में किसीका पक्ष रख रहा हूँ..... लेकिन सभी  सिर्फ मोदी मोदी करते है तो कहता हूँ..... मोदी भी दूध का धोया नहीं.....


*मित्र समस्या यही है!
जब दो बुरे में से एक को चुनना पड़ता है तो किसी को भी चुनो, पछतावा तो  आपको होना ही होना है! बेहतर है ज्यादा बुरे से कम बुरे को चुनना! 


*

----------


## Jayeshh

> *मित्र समस्या यही है!
> जब दो बुरे में से एक को चुनना पड़ता है तो किसी को भी चुनो, पछतावा तो  आपको होना ही होना है! बेहतर है ज्यादा बुरे से कम बुरे को चुनना! 
> 
> 
> *


हा हा हा.... इसलिए तो मैंने शुरुआत में ही कह दिया था..... ज़हर की परख एक  बार कर ही लेनी चाहिए.... शायद अमृत भी मिल जाएँ.....लेकिन वो सिर्फ १% या ५  % बाकी तो जहर ही.....

----------


## mangaldev

..................

----------


## love1989

हा मोदीजी में प्रधानमंत्री बनने के काबिल है.
पर बीजेपी यह नहीं होने देंगी.

----------


## Jayeshh

> हा मोदीजी में प्रधानमंत्री बनने के काबिल है.
> पर बीजेपी यह नहीं होने देंगी.


ये हमारे लिए बहुत अछि बात है..... गुजरात के लोगो को जब समझ में आएगा तब बहुत देर हो चुकी होगी......

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*आज के समय में नरेंदर मोदी के अलावा दूसरा कोई नाम भी सामने नहीं आता! बाकी तो फिर मन्नू जी की  तरह मैडम के पालतू ही बनेंगे!
*

----------


## isha_swisgirl

Bhai Kaun kaheta hai ki narendra modiji Kisano ke khilaf hai..
 Kabhi gujatrat ke alava dusre state main to kanko.... wahan per bijli pani ki kitni smsyua hai. UP bihar ko hi lelo.. whan per kudrat bhi meherba hoker is desh ke sabse badi nadiyan gujarti hai. Khanan sampti bhi akhut hai. fir bhi na to pichhle santh salon me khetivadi main development hai na to khanan or Industrial development. AB SAVAL YAH HAI KI KYA KISANO KO MODI JI KEHT BHI KUD BO KE DENGE TO HI WO KISANO KE MADADGAR KAHELAYENGE.

----------


## Jayeshh

> Bhai Kaun kaheta hai ki narendra modiji Kisano ke khilaf hai..
>  Kabhi gujatrat ke alava dusre state main to kanko.... wahan per bijli pani ki kitni smsyua hai. UP bihar ko hi lelo.. whan per kudrat bhi meherba hoker is desh ke sabse badi nadiyan gujarti hai. Khanan sampti bhi akhut hai. fir bhi na to pichhle santh salon me khetivadi main development hai na to khanan or Industrial development. AB SAVAL YAH HAI KI KYA KISANO KO MODI JI KEHT BHI KUD BO KE DENGE TO HI WO KISANO KE MADADGAR KAHELAYENGE.



इसीलिए तो जमीनें उद्योगों को बांटी जा रही है....

----------


## saam

> इसीलिए तो जमीनें उद्योगों को बांटी जा रही है....



*वो भी मुफ्त के दामो में....*

----------


## Jayeshh

गुजरात के विकास की बात करके सब श्रेय मोदी के दे रहे है.... लेकिन कोई ये  नहीं सोचता की गुजरात की जनता अन्य राज्यों के मुकाबले कितना अधिक टैक्स दे  रही है.... एक सामान्य उदाहरन दे रहा हूँ....
CNG गैस जो वाहनों में उपयोग में लिया जाता है..... गुजरात में प्रति किलो  दर है 45 .00  वहीँ गैस मुंबई (महाराष्ट्र)  में  35 .00  रूपये में उपलब्ध  है...... अब अपना दिमाग लगाओ.... और फिर बात करो.... ऐसा हर क्षेत्र में  है..... जो ज्यादा विशेषज्ञ हो तो सभी राज्यों में बिजली दर, मुनिसिपल  टैक्स.... से लेकर जो भी टैक्स प्रजा सीधी भारती है उसकी जांच करके गुजरात  में कितना है वो देखले.... पता चल जाएगा........

----------


## saam

> गुजरात के विकास की बात करके सब श्रेय मोदी के दे रहे है.... लेकिन कोई ये  नहीं सोचता की गुजरात की जनता अन्य राज्यों के मुकाबले कितना अधिक टैक्स दे  रही है.... एक सामान्य उदाहरन दे रहा हूँ....
> CNG गैस जो वाहनों में उपयोग में लिया जाता है..... गुजरात में प्रति किलो  दर है 45 .00  वहीँ गैस मुंबई (महाराष्ट्र)  में  35 .00  रूपये में उपलब्ध  है...... अब अपना दिमाग लगाओ.... और फिर बात करो.... ऐसा हर क्षेत्र में  है..... जो ज्यादा विशेषज्ञ हो तो सभी राज्यों में बिजली दर, मुनिसिपल  टैक्स.... से लेकर जो भी टैक्स प्रजा सीधी भारती है उसकी जांच करके गुजरात  में कितना है वो देखले.... पता चल जाएगा........




*पुरे भारत में सबसे महेंगी बिजली गुजरात में हे और लोग कहेते हे की गुजरात में बिजली की कोई समस्या ही नही हे जो लोग ये कहेते हे गुजरात में बिजली की समस्या नही हे तो वो मोदी की वजह से नाही बल्कि हमारे दिए हुए ज्यादा रुपयों की वजह से.
अभी भी बहोत सी जगह एसी हे जहा बिजली आती ४ ५ घंटे हे और जाने के बाद उसको मनाना पड़ता हे और उसमे वक्त लगता हे १० १२ दिन....
अपना दिमाग कोई नाही लगायेगा जयेश भाई ये सब लोग गुजरात के बहार बेठ कर बोलने वाले लोग हे वो अगर गुजरात में होते तो उन्हें पता चलता की गुजरात की प्रजा कितना बर्दास्त कर रही हे....
यहाँ तो कोई भी खिलाफ बोला की उसकी आवाज को हमेशा के मिटा दिया जाता हे....*

----------


## Jayeshh

> *पुरे भारत में सबसे महेंगी बिजली गुजरात में हे और लोग कहेते हे की गुजरात में बिजली की कोई समस्या ही नही हे जो लोग ये कहेते हे गुजरात में बिजली की समस्या नही हे तो वो मोदी की वजह से नाही बल्कि हमारे दिए हुए ज्यादा रुपयों की वजह से.
> अभी भी बहोत सी जगह एसी हे जहा बिजली आती ४ ५ घंटे हे और जाने के बाद उसको मनाना पड़ता हे और उसमे वक्त लगता हे १० १२ दिन....
> अपना दिमाग कोई नाही लगायेगा जयेश भाई ये सब लोग गुजरात के बहार बेठ कर बोलने वाले लोग हे वो अगर गुजरात में होते तो उन्हें पता चलता की गुजरात की प्रजा कितना बर्दास्त कर रही हे....
> यहाँ तो कोई भी खिलाफ बोला की उसकी आवाज को हमेशा के मिटा दिया जाता हे....*


साम भैया अगर हर समझदार व्यक्ति ये बातें सोचे तो.... कितना अच्छा  रहेगा.... मैं किसी पार्टी से जूदा नहीं हूँ...सिर्फ एक सामान्य किसान हूँ  लेकिन लोगो को तो क्या जो बाहरी दिखावा है वो अच्छा लगता है.... लेकिन सीधा  उनकी जेब से कितना जाता है वो कोई नहीं देखता.... ऐसा अगर किसी दुसरे  राज्य में होता तो ना जाने कितनी बबल मच जाती.... 
जो सीधी बात दिखती है वोही मैंने कही है.... मैं कोई विशेषज्ञ नहीं हूँ...  और नाहीं कोई अर्थशास्त्री...सिर  फ एक सीधा सादा किसान हूँ.... अगर किसी को  ये बात गलत लगे तो प्रमाण दे....

कहने का तात्पर्य सिर्फ इतना है की गुजरात के विकास में गुजरात की प्रजा का  पसीना है..... किसी एक व्यक्ति को श्रेय नहीं दे सकते..... मैं मोदी के  खिलाफ भी नहीं हूँ और उनका हामी भी नहीं हूँ... राजनीति में चाहे जो होता  है वो हटा है मुझे इससे कुछ लेना देना नहीं है.... मुझे तो बस इतना मालुम  है की गुजरात में जो भी सेवा हम प्राप्त करते है वो व्यावसायिक धोरण से दी  हुई सुविधा है और पूरा पैसा प्रजा ही खर्च करती है..

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by Jayeshh


गुजरात के विकास की बात करके सब श्रेय मोदी के दे रहे है.... लेकिन कोई ये  नहीं सोचता की गुजरात की जनता अन्य राज्यों के मुकाबले कितना अधिक टैक्स दे  रही है.... एक सामान्य उदाहरन दे रहा हूँ....
CNG गैस जो वाहनों में उपयोग में लिया जाता है..... गुजरात में प्रति किलो  दर है 45 .00  वहीँ गैस मुंबई (महाराष्ट्र)  में  35 .00  रूपये में उपलब्ध  है...... अब अपना दिमाग लगाओ.... और फिर बात करो.... ऐसा हर क्षेत्र में  है..... जो ज्यादा विशेषज्ञ हो तो सभी राज्यों में बिजली दर, मुनिसिपल  टैक्स.... से लेकर जो भी टैक्स प्रजा सीधी भारती है उसकी जांच करके गुजरात  में कितना है वो देखले.... पता चल जाएगा........


अरे भाई जब पैसा होगा तो देने में बुरा नहीं लगेगा , टैक्स में लिया पैसा सरकार के खजाने में जाता है न की मायावती जी तरह पार्टी फंड ( पढ़े मायावती फंड ) में ,**चीजे महंगी है क्योकि सब्सिडी का खेल गुजरात में नहीं है* 
*सब्सीडी का खेल को समझो भाई , जनता से पैसा लिया गरीव जनता को सब्सीडी देने के नाम पर और खुद राजीव गांधी के अनुसार जब एक रूपया सब्सीडी के नाम पर दिया जाता है तो १५ पैसा जनता तक पंहुचता है यानी ८५ पैसा सरकारी अमला खा जाता है* 
*यानी जनता से पैसा लो मलाई खुद खाओ और फिर छाछ जनता को दे कर वाह वाही लूटो , इसी लिए सरकारी बाबू , ठेकेदार और दलालों की पसंदीदा पार्टी है कांग्रेस*

----------


## Jayeshh

> *
> अरे भाई जब पैसा होगा तो देने में बुरा नहीं लगेगा , टैक्स में लिया पैसा सरकार के खजाने में जाता है न की मायावती जी तरह पार्टी फंड ( पढ़े मायावती फंड ) में ,**चीजे महंगी है क्योकि सब्सिडी का खेल गुजरात में नहीं है* 
> *सब्सीडी का खेल को समझो भाई , जनता से पैसा लिया गरीव जनता को सब्सीडी देने के नाम पर और खुद राजीव गांधी के अनुसार जब एक रूपया सब्सीडी के नाम पर दिया जाता है तो १५ पैसा जनता तक पंहुचता है यानी ८५ पैसा सरकारी अमला खा जाता है* 
> *यानी जनता से पैसा लो मलाई खुद खाओ और फिर छाछ जनता को दे कर वाह वाही लूटो , इसी लिए सरकारी बाबू , ठेकेदार और दलालों की पसंदीदा पार्टी है कांग्रेस*


नविन जी ये अन्दर की बातें तो यहाँ कौन जानेगा.... गुजरात में जितना टेक्स  है इतना विकास नहीं है.... जिसके पास पैसे है वो तो ठीक है लेकिन जो मजदूर  लोग है उनका क्या? पता है अभी की बात करूँ...मैं कोंग्रेस को मानता नहीं  हूँ ना ही भाजपा को.... अपने को तो ये नेता लोग पर ही विश्वास नहीं है कोई  दूध का धुला नहीं है.... यहाँ मैंने इसलिए कहाँ की सब कहते है गुजरात में  ये है वो है.... और सब श्रेय मोदी को देते है..... इसलिए मैंने वास्तविकता  बताई है.........

----------


## mangaldev

*देनिक भाष्कर से स-आभार* 

*मोदी की नींद उड़ाने हरदिन 10 घंटे काम करती है ‘साइबर आर्मी’*

Source: bhaskar network   |   Last Updated 12:10(10/04/12)
*अहमदाबाद।* गुजरात विधानसभा के चुनावों में अब लगभग ८ महीने का समय ही शेष रह गया है। वैसे तो आम जगह पक्ष-विपक्ष खुलेआम मैदान में एक-दूसरे पर आरोप-प्रत्यारोप करते नजर आते हैं। लेकिन गुजरात का माहौल कुछ दूसरी तरह का है। दरअसल यहां पर राजनीतिज्ञों ने फिलहाल इंटरनेट को अपना हथियार बना रखा है। इन दिनों गुजरात में मुख्यमंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी और उनके विरोधियों के बीच जमकर साइबर जंग छिड़ी हुई है।
एक तरफ मोदी सरकार द्वारा फेसबुक, ट्विटर, ब्लॉग और ई-मेल के जरिए अधिक से अधिक संख्या में युवाओं का जोड़ने का अभियान चल रहा है तो दूसरी तरफ मोदी के विपक्षी भी उन्हें लोगों की नजर में कुख्यात साबित करने में लगे हुए हैं। बताया जा रहा है कि कांग्रेस का आईटी सेल पिछले कुछ दिनों से एक्टिव हो गया है जो प्रतिदिन सुबह 10 बजे से रात 8 बजे तक इसी काम में लगा रहता है। कांग्रेस की इस ‘साइबर आर्मी’ के सेनापति हैं गुजरात कांग्रेस प्रमुख अर्जुन मोढवाडिया।*सोशल नेटवर्किग साइट बनी रण मैदान*मोदी के विरोधियों विशेषकर कांग्रेस द्वारा मोदी को ‘इंटरनेट मेनिप्युलेटर’ ठहराया जा रहा है। दरअसल पिछले कुछ दिनों से मोदी जबर्दस्त तरीके से इंटरनेट की दुनिया में छाए हुए हैं। यहां तक कि वे अमेरिकन अंग्रेजी पत्रिका ‘टाइम’ की विश्व के 100 प्रभावशाली लोगों की सूची में भी नं 1 के आसपास ही हैं। इसीलिए कांग्रेस भी साइबर जंग में पीछे नहीं रहना चाहती। कांग्रेस समझ चुकी है कि मोदी को पराजित करना इतना आसान नहीं, क्योंकि गुजरात में मोदी की छवि जनमानस के अंतर्मन पर गहरे रूप से बनी हुई है। इसलिए कांग्रेस छोटे-मोटे मुद्दों को हथियार बनाकर उन्हें खलनायक सिद्ध करने के प्रयासों में लगी हुई है।इसी के चलते अर्जुन मोढवाडिया की अध्यक्षता में साइबर सेल बनाई गई है, जो सुबह 10 बजे से रात के 8 बजे तक काम करती है। इस सेल को साइबर दुनिया में मोदी के बढ़ते वर्चस्व को टक्कर देने का काम सौंपा गया है।हालांकि इस मामले में भी कांग्रेसी मोदी से पीछे ही हैं, क्योंकि इंटरनेट, सोशल नेटवर्किग साइट पर मोदी बहुत पहले से ही एक्टिव रहे हैं और उनके समर्थकों की संख्या लाखों में है। अब देखने वाली बात है कि आगामी गुजरात विधानसभा चुनाव में यह ‘साइबर वार’ किस तरह की भूमिका निभा पाता है?

----------


## Jayeshh

तो आपके कहने का तात्पर्य क्या है मित्र.... क्या मैंने जो बात कही है वो  गलत है? इसमें भी आपको राजनीति लगती है? यदि ऐसा है तो आज से इस सूत्र में  मेरी प्रविष्टि बंद.............

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> तो आपके कहने का तात्पर्य क्या है मित्र.... क्या मैंने जो बात कही है वो  गलत है? इसमें भी आपको राजनीति लगती है? यदि ऐसा है तो आज से इस सूत्र में  मेरी प्रविष्टि बंद.............


*मित्र आपकी प्रविष्टि रानजीति से तो नहीं पर व्यक्तिगत विचारों से प्रेरित  तो लगती ही हैं! आपने पुरे सूत्र में सिर्फ मोदी के खिलाफ ही प्रविष्टियाँ  कि हैं! ऐसा तो संभव नहीं कि जिसकी चर्चा पुरे संसार में विकास के लिए हो  रही है, उसमे कोई खूबी हो ही न! गुजरात दंगों का भूत कोंग्रेस स्वर  प्रायोजित है!
रही बात इसकी कि गुजरात के लोग टैक्स ज्यादा भरते हैं इसलिए वहां विकास है  तो मित्र यदि सरकार निकम्मी हो तो उस टैक्स के पैसे को खाया भी जा सकता है,  जैसे केंद्र सरकार कर रही है! क्या ये काफी नहीं है कि जिस टैक्स को जनता  भर रही है, उसका अधिकतम हिस्सा उस राज्य के विकास के लिए इस्तेमाल हो रहा  है??*

----------


## Jayeshh

> *मित्र आपकी प्रविष्टि रानजीति से तो नहीं पर व्यक्तिगत विचारों से प्रेरित  तो लगती ही हैं! आपने पुरे सूत्र में सिर्फ मोदी के खिलाफ ही प्रविष्टियाँ  कि हैं! ऐसा तो संभव नहीं कि जिसकी चर्चा पुरे संसार में विकास के लिए हो  रही है, उसमे कोई खूबी हो ही न! गुजरात दंगों का भूत कोंग्रेस स्वर  प्रायोजित है!
> रही बात इसकी कि गुजरात के लोग टैक्स ज्यादा भरते हैं इसलिए वहां विकास है  तो मित्र यदि सरकार निकम्मी हो तो उस टैक्स के पैसे को खाया भी जा सकता है,  जैसे केंद्र सरकार कर रही है! क्या ये काफी नहीं है कि जिस टैक्स को जनता  भर रही है, उसका अधिकतम हिस्सा उस राज्य के विकास के लिए इस्तेमाल हो रहा  है??*


मित्र मोदी के खिलाफ नहीं हूँ.... और नहीं कोंग्रेस के पक्ष में....मैं  सिर्फ इतना कहना चाहता हूँ की गुजरात में अन्य राज्यों के मुकाबले सबसे  अधिक और अधिक भी इतना की तीन गुना या चार गुना हो जाता है हर क्षेत्र  में... और जितना टेक्स है इतना विकास तो कह नहीं सकते.... वो आप खुद चेक कर  सकते है...... अगर आप गुजरात में किसी को जानते हो तो उनको बिजली के बिल  जो आते है और अगर आप किसी दुसरे राज्य से हो तो वहां का बिल आप मिला सकते  हो..... वैसे ही कृषि में जो केनाल के जरिये पानी देते है उनका महसूल भी आप  मिला सकते हो.... या फिर आपके घर का वार्षिक टेक्स भी आप मिला सकते हो....  अब अन्य चीज की में बात नहीं कर रहा हूँ.... ये बस सीधा सादा जो हर इंसान  को भुगतना पद रहा है वही बता रहा हूँ... सभी बात करते है गुजरात में ये है  वो है.... लेकिन गुजरात में सब सहूलियत व्यावसायिक दर से मिल रही है....  इसमें किसी भी पक्ष को या किसी भी व्यक्ति को श्रेय देना में उचित नहीं  समझता.... अभी कल के अखबार में कुछ किसानो की जमीनों के बारे में उल्लेख  था.... अब इसमें कितना क्या है वो मुझे ज्यादा नहीं पता इसलिए यहाँ लिखना  उचित नहीं समझता....
अगर आपको मेरी बात में दम नहीं लगे तो बता देना..... लेकिन एक बात ध्यान  में रखकर पढना की में किसी राजकीय पक्ष के द्वारा रची गयी सेल का व्यक्ति  नहीं हूँ..... जैसा मंगल जी ने कल बताया है.....

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> मित्र मोदी के खिलाफ नहीं हूँ.... और नहीं कोंग्रेस के पक्ष में....मैं  सिर्फ इतना कहना चाहता हूँ की गुजरात में अन्य राज्यों के मुकाबले सबसे  अधिक और अधिक भी इतना की तीन गुना या चार गुना हो जाता है हर क्षेत्र  में... और जितना टेक्स है इतना विकास तो कह नहीं सकते.... वो आप खुद चेक कर  सकते है...... अगर आप गुजरात में किसी को जानते हो तो उनको बिजली के बिल  जो आते है और अगर आप किसी दुसरे राज्य से हो तो वहां का बिल आप मिला सकते  हो..... वैसे ही कृषि में जो केनाल के जरिये पानी देते है उनका महसूल भी आप  मिला सकते हो.... या फिर आपके घर का वार्षिक टेक्स भी आप मिला सकते हो....  अब अन्य चीज की में बात नहीं कर रहा हूँ.... ये बस सीधा सादा जो हर इंसान  को भुगतना पद रहा है वही बता रहा हूँ... सभी बात करते है गुजरात में ये है  वो है.... लेकिन गुजरात में सब सहूलियत व्यावसायिक दर से मिल रही है....  इसमें किसी भी पक्ष को या किसी भी व्यक्ति को श्रेय देना में उचित नहीं  समझता.... अभी कल के अखबार में कुछ किसानो की जमीनों के बारे में उल्लेख  था.... अब इसमें कितना क्या है वो मुझे ज्यादा नहीं पता इसलिए यहाँ लिखना  उचित नहीं समझता....
> अगर आपको मेरी बात में दम नहीं लगे तो बता देना..... लेकिन एक बात ध्यान  में रखकर पढना की में किसी राजकीय पक्ष के द्वारा रची गयी सेल का व्यक्ति  नहीं हूँ..... जैसा मंगल जी ने कल बताया है.....


*मित्र उन्होंने सिर्फ एक बात राखी है! आप उसे निजी ले रहे हैं! जब तक हम सब  बिना किसी द्वेष के चर्चा कर सकते हैं उससे बेहतर क्या हो सकता है! यदि आप  गुजरात से हैं , बेशक आप बेहतर जानते होंगे! लेकिन मित्र ये टैक्स ज्यादा  होना या व्यवसायिक दर पर बिजली! मित्र इस बारे में मैं थोड़ी जांच करने के  बाद आपको जवाब दूंगा!*

----------


## Jayeshh

> गुजरात के विकास की बात करके सब श्रेय मोदी के दे रहे है.... लेकिन कोई ये  नहीं सोचता की गुजरात की जनता अन्य राज्यों के मुकाबले कितना अधिक टैक्स दे  रही है.... एक सामान्य उदाहरन दे रहा हूँ....
> CNG गैस जो वाहनों में उपयोग में लिया जाता है..... गुजरात में प्रति किलो  दर है 45 .00  वहीँ गैस मुंबई (महाराष्ट्र)  में  35 .00  रूपये में उपलब्ध  है...... अब अपना दिमाग लगाओ.... और फिर बात करो.... ऐसा हर क्षेत्र में  है..... जो ज्यादा विशेषज्ञ हो तो सभी राज्यों में बिजली दर, मुनिसिपल  टैक्स.... से लेकर जो भी टैक्स प्रजा सीधी भारती है उसकी जांच करके गुजरात  में कितना है वो देखले.... पता चल जाएगा........



भारत जी ज्यादा जांच नहीं करनी हो तो सिर्फ ये एक उदाहरण है.... जो मैंने आगे रखा था.... इतना ही काफी है....

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> भारत जी ज्यादा जांच नहीं करनी हो तो सिर्फ ये एक उदाहरण है.... जो मैंने आगे रखा था.... इतना ही काफी है....


*जी मित्र इसी बारे में !और साथ ही तुलनात्मक रूप से भी!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *में कुछ सवाल यहा रखना चाहूँगा जो की एक पोलिटिकल नेता ने उठाये हे....
> नेनो प्लांट गुजरात में डालने से गुजरात के कितने लोगो नोकरी मिली???? (जरा इसकी तलाश करियेगा क्योकि जिस इंसान ने ये सवाल गुजरात सरकार से किया हे RTI के द्वारा ये जानकारी निकाली हे)\
> 
> और जब बात गुजरात में नेनो के प्लांट के लिए जगह देने की हो रही थी तब मोदी ने कहा था की इससे गुजरात के कुछ ***** हजार लोगो को रोजगार मिलेगा. पर नेनो के पुरे प्लांट में ९७% लोग गुजरात बहार से हे. कम्पनी जो छोटे काम के लिए कोंट्राक देती हे वो भी गुजरात बहार की कम्पनी हे और उसमे काम करने वाले लोग भी....(ये सब कम्पनिय जहां से हे वही लोग इसमें काम कर रहे हे तो फिर गुजरात के लोगो को रोजगारी कब मिलेगी)
> *


*तो मित्र आपका कहना है अब भारत में भी भारत के ही राज्यों में किसी को  कार्य करने की स्वतंत्रता नहीं रही? और इस बारे में अगर आपके पास कोई तथ्य  हो तो बताएं, सिर्फ मुस्लिम होने के नाते मोदी को नापसंद करना कोई कारन  नहीं है भाई!*

----------


## Jayeshh

दोस्तों कृपया यहाँ धर्म को बिच में मत लाइए.... जो भी चर्चा करनी है  निर्दोष और निखालास्ता से कीजिये... सिर्फ विकास के बारे में जो बाते हो  रही है वही कीजिये...

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

..............................................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो मैं सभी धर्मो का आदर करता हूँ ,,पर बचपन पे देखता आ रहा हूँ की भारत मैं नापाक ओर मानव अधिकार हनन  मुस्लिम आक्रमण को भारत की ही पाठ्य पुस्तक मैं शोर्य गाथा के रूप मैं पेश किया गया है ,,जो की बिलकुल ही अनुचित है ,,ऐसा सिर्फ मुस्लिम वोट बेंक के लिए कांग्रेश दुवारा किया गया है ,,

----------


## vkhapriye

आपका दिल से बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## mangaldev

> :group-dance::pointlol:
> Bhool jaiye bharat babu aur dusre jo yr sapna dekhte hn. Modi ko ham pradhanmantri kabhi nahi banne denge


*ऐसा बहुत पहले कांग्रेसी-लोग अटल बिहारी वाजपेयी के लिए भी कहते थे*

----------


## mangaldev

central 14:skull:central 14अटल बिहारी वाजपेयी ने तब पोकरण (पाकिस्तान बार्डर के पास) में परमाणु बम(परिक्षनार्थ) फोड़ा था| पाकिस्तानियों को डर हैकि कही मोदी ऐसा बम इस्लामाबाद (पाकिस्तान) पर नही फोड़ दे|
:mirch:

----------


## navinc4u

> साम भैया अगर हर समझदार व्यक्ति ये बातें सोचे तो.... कितना अच्छा  रहेगा.... मैं किसी पार्टी से जूदा नहीं हूँ...सिर्फ एक सामान्य किसान हूँ  लेकिन लोगो को तो क्या जो बाहरी दिखावा है वो अच्छा लगता है.... लेकिन सीधा  उनकी जेब से कितना जाता है वो कोई नहीं देखता.... ऐसा अगर किसी दुसरे  राज्य में होता तो ना जाने कितनी बबल मच जाती.... 
> जो सीधी बात दिखती है वोही मैंने कही है.... मैं कोई विशेषज्ञ नहीं हूँ...  और नाहीं कोई अर्थशास्त्री...सिर  फ एक सीधा सादा किसान हूँ.... अगर किसी को  ये बात गलत लगे तो प्रमाण दे....
> 
> कहने का तात्पर्य सिर्फ इतना है की गुजरात के विकास में गुजरात की प्रजा का  पसीना है..... किसी एक व्यक्ति को श्रेय नहीं दे सकते..... मैं मोदी के  खिलाफ भी नहीं हूँ और उनका हामी भी नहीं हूँ... राजनीति में चाहे जो होता  है वो हटा है मुझे इससे कुछ लेना देना नहीं है.... मुझे तो बस इतना मालुम  है की गुजरात में जो भी सेवा हम प्राप्त करते है वो व्यावसायिक धोरण से दी  हुई सुविधा है और पूरा पैसा प्रजा ही खर्च करती है..


*जयेश भाई* *जब सारे देश में कृषि की विकास दर केवल 3 % है केवल गुजरात ऐसा राज्य है जो 10 .4 % से ज्यादा कृषि की विकास दर पर है* 
*ये आंकडे मेरे नहीं योजना आयोग के है जो प्रधान मंत्री को रिपोर्ट करता है नरेन्द्र मोदी को नहीं*

----------


## navinc4u

> *देनिक भाष्कर से स-आभार* 
> 
> *मोदी की नींद उड़ाने हरदिन 10 घंटे काम करती है ‘साइबर आर्मी’*
> 
> Source: bhaskar network   |   Last Updated 12:10(10/04/12)
> *अहमदाबाद।* गुजरात विधानसभा के चुनावों में अब लगभग ८ महीने का समय ही शेष रह गया है। वैसे तो आम जगह पक्ष-विपक्ष खुलेआम मैदान में एक-दूसरे पर आरोप-प्रत्यारोप करते नजर आते हैं। लेकिन गुजरात का माहौल कुछ दूसरी तरह का है। दरअसल यहां पर राजनीतिज्ञों ने फिलहाल इंटरनेट को अपना हथियार बना रखा है। इन दिनों गुजरात में मुख्यमंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी और उनके विरोधियों के बीच जमकर साइबर जंग छिड़ी हुई है।
> एक तरफ मोदी सरकार द्वारा फेसबुक, ट्विटर, ब्लॉग और ई-मेल के जरिए अधिक से अधिक संख्या में युवाओं का जोड़ने का अभियान चल रहा है तो दूसरी तरफ मोदी के विपक्षी भी उन्हें लोगों की नजर में कुख्यात साबित करने में लगे हुए हैं। बताया जा रहा है कि कांग्रेस का आईटी सेल पिछले कुछ दिनों से एक्टिव हो गया है जो प्रतिदिन सुबह 10 बजे से रात 8 बजे तक इसी काम में लगा रहता है। कांग्रेस की इस ‘साइबर आर्मी’ के सेनापति हैं गुजरात कांग्रेस प्रमुख अर्जुन मोढवाडिया।*सोशल नेटवर्किग साइट बनी रण मैदान*मोदी के विरोधियों विशेषकर कांग्रेस द्वारा मोदी को ‘इंटरनेट मेनिप्युलेटर’ ठहराया जा रहा है। दरअसल पिछले कुछ दिनों से मोदी जबर्दस्त तरीके से इंटरनेट की दुनिया में छाए हुए हैं। यहां तक कि वे अमेरिकन अंग्रेजी पत्रिका ‘टाइम’ की विश्व के 100 प्रभावशाली लोगों की सूची में भी नं 1 के आसपास ही हैं। इसीलिए कांग्रेस भी साइबर जंग में पीछे नहीं रहना चाहती। कांग्रेस समझ चुकी है कि मोदी को पराजित करना इतना आसान नहीं, क्योंकि गुजरात में मोदी की छवि जनमानस के अंतर्मन पर गहरे रूप से बनी हुई है। इसलिए कांग्रेस छोटे-मोटे मुद्दों को हथियार बनाकर उन्हें खलनायक सिद्ध करने के प्रयासों में लगी हुई है।इसी के चलते अर्जुन मोढवाडिया की अध्यक्षता में साइबर सेल बनाई गई है, जो सुबह 10 बजे से रात के 8 बजे तक काम करती है। इस सेल को साइबर दुनिया में मोदी के बढ़ते वर्चस्व को टक्कर देने का काम सौंपा गया है।हालांकि इस मामले में भी कांग्रेसी मोदी से पीछे ही हैं, क्योंकि इंटरनेट, सोशल नेटवर्किग साइट पर मोदी बहुत पहले से ही एक्टिव रहे हैं और उनके समर्थकों की संख्या लाखों में है। अब देखने वाली बात है कि आगामी गुजरात विधानसभा चुनाव में यह ‘साइबर वार’ किस तरह की भूमिका निभा पाता है?


*मीडिया क्योकी कांग्रेस की गुलाम हो चुकी है इस लिए वो भी मोदी से जुडी हर छोटी से छोटी नाकारात्मक खवर दिखने में नहीं चूकती /ये वो ही मीडिया है जो राहुल गांधी की नौटंकी तो दिखने में तो रुची लेती है लेकिन गुजरात का विकास उसे नहीं दिखता जो वाकी सारी  दुनिया को दिख रहा है 
*

----------


## navinc4u

central 14central 14

----------


## Jayeshh

> central 14central 14



ये दिखाकर क्या साबित करना चाहते हो नविन जी.....

----------


## swami ji

shabhi mitro mko gujarat ke govarv din ki shubh kamana ji ..................

----------


## navinc4u

> ये दिखाकर क्या साबित करना चाहते हो नविन जी.....


*वही जो कांग्रेसी झूठी तस्वीरे दिख कर बताना चाहते है देश ने तरक्की की जब की अब तो अंतर्राष्ट्रीय संस्थाए तक कहने लगी की भारत का विकास कांग्रेस के शासन में रूक गया है*

----------


## navinc4u

*जब सारे देश में नहरों को पक्का तक नहीं कर पा रहे जिस से कीमती पानी खेत तक न पंहुच कर रास्ते में बरदाद होता है गुजरात में नहरों को सोलर पैनल द्वारा ढका जा रहा है इस से वाष्पन द्वारा होने वाली पानी की हानि रुकेगी और बिजली पैदा होगी वो अलग* [COLOR=#000000][FONT=Arial]*ये है मोदी की सोच न की सिर्फ हर समय सेकुलर  सेकुलर  चिल्लाना और देश के लिए कुछ नहीं सोचना 
*

----------


## Jayeshh

अब सब कहना बेकार है.....क्योंकि समझ हो तो कहें......... अब तो में जल्द  से जल्द चाहूँगा की मोदी प्रधानमंत्री बने ही बने.... फिर देखो भारत की  ताशिर.... अब जब तक लोग जहर का असली मजा चखकर नहीं लेंगे तब तक पता नहीं चल  पायेगा......... ये मोदी का जादू ही है..... है किसीका दोष नहीं है  इसमें.... क्योंकि लोगो को दिखावा दिखाने में माहिर है मोदी..........  नाविंजी, मंगलजी, भारत जी.... जल्दी से मोदी प्रधानमंत्री पद के दावेदार  बनादो... कहदो भाजपा को.... मुझे यकीन है वो जीत भी जायेंगे और भाजपा की  सरकार भी बन जायेगी.... फिर देखो भारत का विकाश............. विकाश ही  विकाश कर देगा मोदी..... ये पक्का यकीन है मुझे...... लेकिन फिर चिल्लाना  मत... ये इतना ज्यादा हो गया वो इतना हो गया...........हा हा हा..........

----------


## woriksen

मेरे विचार से तो नरेन्द्र मोदी प्रधानमंत्री बनने योग्य उम्मीदवार है.लेकिन उनका दुर्भाग्य है की गोधरा कांड उनके साथ जुड गया है.
मुझे २ ३ दंगो की जानकारी है जिसमे सबसे पहले पहल मुसलमानों ने की लेकिन बाद में प्रशासन का साथ हिंदुओं को मिला और मुसलमानों की बज गयी.
१ . बिहार के भागलपुर का दंगा 
२. गुजरात का दंगा 

इस दोनों दंगो में पहल मुसलामनो ने की थी.लेकिन बाद में सबसे बड़ा नुकसान मुसलमानों को ही हुआ.

----------


## mangaldev

> *जब सारे देश में नहरों को पक्का तक नहीं कर पा रहे जिस से कीमती पानी खेत तक न पंहुच कर रास्ते में बरदाद होता है गुजरात में नहरों को सोलर पैनल द्वारा ढका जा रहा है इस से वाष्पन द्वारा होने वाली पानी की हानि रुकेगी और बिजली पैदा होगी वो अलग* [COLOR=#000000][FONT=Arial]*ये है मोदी की सोच न की सिर्फ हर समय सेकुलर  सेकुलर  चिल्लाना और देश के लिए कुछ नहीं सोचना 
> *


*बी.जे.पी. ही नही सम्पूर्ण भारतवर्ष के राजनेताओं में नरेन्द्र भाई मोदी ही एक सच्चे विकास पुरुष है जो गुजरात के सी.एम. पद को गुजरात के विकास के माध्यम से लगातार गोर्वान्वित कर रहे है|*
*शेष राज्यों का सी.एम. केवल जातिवाद व मुस्लिम-तुष्टीकरण की राजनीति करके ही सत्ता पर काबिज है|*
*राजस्थान में तो कांग्रेस पार्टी व सी.एम. साहब को ऐसे कामो के लिए फुर्सत ही नही है| जरुरत भी क्या बिजली के उत्पाधन को बढाने की| प्राइवेट कम्पनी से महंगी बिजली खरीद रहे है इंके जेब का क्या जा रहा है वसूली तो जनता से ही हो रही है और इन प्राईवेट बिजली कंपनियों से क्या सरकार १ रू. का माल ५ से ८  रू. क्या राज्य सरकार यूं ही खरीद रही है पता नही क्यों यहाँ तो विपक्ष को भी साप सूंघा हुआ है और मीडिया तो कलम बेचकर बस सरकार की वाहवाही के सिवा कुच्छ छापता ही नही है|*

----------


## faqrudeen

*अब यहाँ प्रचार भी होने लग गया,*

----------


## mangaldev

> *अब यहाँ प्रचार भी होने लग गया,*


*
हाँ, भाईजान* 
*भले कामो की बातचीत होगी तो, प्रचार तो होना लाजिमी है|*
*ऐसी बातचीत से यहाँ प्रचार होता है दुष्प्रचार नही................*

----------


## mangaldev

*नरेंद्र मोदी का केंद्र सरकार पर हमला*
 शनिवार, 26 मई, 2012 को 02:12 IST तक के समाचार

*मुम्बई में एक रैली को संबोधित करते हुए नरेंद्र मोदी ने यूपीए सरकार पर जबरदस्त हमला बोलते हुए कहा है कि इस सरकार को एक क्षण के लिए भी सत्ता में रहने का हक नहीं है.*
सरकार पर कटाक्ष करते हुए उन्होंने कहा कि जब तक यह सरकार सत्ता में है उनके किसी भी सपने के पूरे होने की उम्मीद उन्हें नहीं दिखाई देती.









उनका आरोप था कि दिल्ली की सरकार के पास न तो नेता है, न ही नीति और साफ नियत है.
मनमोहन सिंह सरकार की तुलना निर्मल बाबा से करते हुए उन्होंने कहा कि उन्हीं की तरह यूपीए सरकार ने भी कहा था कि वह सौ दिनों के अंदर मँहगाई खत्म कर देंगे. निर्मल बाबा पर तो कई केस चल रहे हैं, वह भी केंद्र सरकार के खिलाफ केस लेकर जनता के दरबार में आए हैं.
*हर समस्या के लिए गठबंधन क्यों जिम्मेदार*उन्होंने सरकार से प्रश्न किया कि यूपीए के रिपोर्ट कार्ड में कुपोषण के खिलाफ उठाए गए कदमों का जिक्र क्यों नहीं है.प्रधान मंत्री का मजाक उड़ाते हुए उन्होंने कहा कि वह हर समस्या के लिए गठबंधन को जिम्मेदार ठहराते हैं. लेकिन जब उनके विदेश मंत्री ने संयुक्त राष्ट्र संघ में जब दूसरे देश के नेता का भाषण पढ़ दिया तो क्या इसके लिए भी गठबंधन की मजबूरी थी.
उन्होंने सवाल पूछा कि प्रधान मंत्री और रक्षा मंत्री तो एक ही पार्टी से हैं लेकिन सरकार सेना के खिलाफ मोर्चा क्यों खोले हुए है. यह किस तरह की मजबूरी है ?
रुपए के गिरते मूल्य पर सरकार को आड़े हाथों लेते हुए उन्होंने पूछा कि दूसरे पड़ोसी देशों की मुद्रा क्यों इस तरह से नहीं गिर रही है.
*राष्ट्रीय स्तर पर आने की मंशा*बिजली की कमी का जिक्र करते हुए उन्होंने सवाल किया कि क्या वजह है कि कांग्रेस प्रशासित प्रदेशों में 16 से 17 घंटों की बिजली की कटौती हो रही है जबकि बीजेपी प्रशासित प्रदेशों में बिजली का कोई संकट नहीं है.
मोदी के तेवर कुछ इस तरह के थे मानो वह राष्ट्रीय स्तर पर आने की अपनी मंशा को जग जाहिर कर रहे हों. अपने भाषण में जयललिता का जिक्र कर उन्होंने यह संदेश देने की कोशिश की कि नए गठबंधन बनाने से उन्हें कोई गुरेज नहीं होगा.

----------


## mangaldev

*नरेन्द मोदी का प्रधानमंत्री पर अब तक का सबसे बड़ा हमला*
NDTVIndia lastupdated 5 june 2012; 3:00 IST  

*गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री नरेन्द्र मोदी ने  युरेनियम की खोज के बहाने प्रधानमंत्री मनमोहन सिंह पर सीधा हमला बोला है| मोदी का आरोप है कि वित्तमंत्री रहते हुए मनमोहन सिंह ने नार्थ ईस्ट में ना सिर्फ युरेनियम की खोज बंद कराई बल्कि प्रधानमंत्री रहते हुए ऐसे इंतज़ाम किये कि खोज अमेरिका करे मोदी ने प्रधानमंत्री पर हमला करते हुए उन पर आर्थिक मोर्चे पर पिच्छड़ेपन का आरोप लगाया और कहा कि अमेरिकी डालर की तुलना में रूपया के अवमुल्यायाँ को नही रोक पा रहे है|
एक पुरुष्कार समारोह को संबोधित करते हुए उन्होंने आरोप लगाया कि पूर्वोत्तर में चुनावों के दोरान दिवंदत प्रधानमंत्री इंदिरा गांधी ने घोषणा की थी कि अगर कांग्रेस चुनी जाती है तो बाईबल के मुताबिक़ शासन चलेगा| उन्होंने कहा कि "बहरहाल किसी भी धर्म निरपेक्षतावादी ने इस बयान पर आपत्ति नही जताई|"
*
एन.डी. टीवी खबर से सा-आभार

----------


## mangaldev

:Tiranga: *
कुंदन("मोदी"-अपनो की लगाई) आग में तप रहा है

*
*जल कर भष्म हो गया तो ओषधी(हिंदुत्व के उत्थान का आधार) बन जाएगा, 
*
*निखर गया तो भारतमाता का आभूषण (पीएम) बन जाएगा|
*:bell:

----------


## Jayeshh

०६-११-२०११ के दिन की मेरी प्रविष्टि आज सामने आयि…। 
अब तो यकीं हुआ दोस्तों? 

मैं निस्पक्ष होकर लिख रहा हु, सत्य सत्य होता है भले कड़वा ही सही 





> मंगलजी, मेरी जहाँ तक मेरी जानकारी है, में १००% तो नहीं कहता लेकिन ...नरेन्द्र मोदी अविवाहित नहीं है....हाँ.. बच्चे है या नहीं मुझे पता नहीं.... और रही बात उन्नति की.... गुजरात में तो हर कोई उन्नति कर सकता है.. क्योंकि यहाँ आम जनता का साथ ही ऐसा मिलता है की गुज्रारत की प्रगति तो होती ही रहेगी, चाहे मोदी हो या कोई दूसरा.... अगर मोदी से आप पुरे देश की प्रगति की उम्मीद रखते हो तो मैं नहीं मानता की वोह कर पायेंगे....
> रही बात वंशवाद की....तो मैं तो अपनी निर्वाचित प्रक्रिया से ही संतुस्थ नहीं हूँ... सबसे पहले तो ये सभी पुराने खिलाड़ियों को संसद और विधान्सभासे बाहर करो... और नए सिरे से नए लोगों को जो कर्मठ और देशभक्त हो..... बाकी कांग्रेस हो, बीजेपी हो या फिर कोई भी पक्ष , देश का भला ये लोग करनेवाले नहीं है..... हमारे देश में जो आगे बढ़ने की क्षमता है वोह किसी में नहीं है.... लेकिन लेकिन ये सांसद कभी भी नहीं चाहते की देश की उन्नति हो..... चाहे कोई भी पक्ष के हो..... उनको तो बस अपना ही भला करना है.....
> एक ही द्रष्टान्त देता हूँ... जब भी इन् लोगों के वेतन बढाने की बात होती है तो तुरंत ही संसद में कायदा पसार हो जाता है.... कोई भी इसका विरोध नहीं करेगा.... लेकिन जब अन्ना जी और आम आदमी की मांगे हो तो क्यों सब मूंह मोड़ लेते है.....बस इतने में आप समझ गए होंगे की में क्या कहना चाहता हूँ....

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

देखिये सीधी सी बात ये हैं कि............. ............... ............... ...● मुझे वाकई फर्क नहीं पड़ता कि मोदी अम्बानी के एजेंट हैं या अडानी के क्यूंकि मुझे विश्वास हैं वो पाकिस्तान के एजेंट नहीं हैं |● मुझे नहीं मालूम कि मैं मोदी को वोट क्यूँ दूंगा लेकिन मुझेअच्छी तरह मालुम हैं कि मुझे कांग्रेस व AAP को वोट क्यूँ नहीं देना हैं |● मुझे नहीं मालूम कि मोदी गुजरात के तरह ही देश को चला पायेंगे या नहीं लेकिन ये यकीन हैं कि वो वादे करके 49 दिन में भागेंगे नहीं |● मुझे ये भी नहीं मालूम कि मोदी हिंदुत्व को आगे ला पायेंगे या नहीं लेकिन इसकायकीन हैं वो इमाम बुखारी व तौकीर रजा जैसों से हाथ नहीं मिलायेंगे |● मुझे वाकईनहीं मालूम कि कांग्रेस ने क्या-क्या वादे किए हैं लेकिन ये अच्छी तरह मालूम हैं कि मोदी ने कितने वादे निभाए हैं |● मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता कि मोदी के पास 56 इंच का सीना हैं या नहीं लेकिन ये पता हैं कि उनके सीने में'दम'हैं'दमा'नहीं |●मुझे वाकई नहीं मालूम की पीएम बनने के बाद मोदी भारत से छिनी गयी भूमि वापस ले पायेंगे या नहीं पर इतना यकीन हैं कश्मीर उन्हें नहीं दिया जाएगा |● मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता अगर मोदी के आने से सीनियर लीडर नाराज़ हो जाए क्यूंकि मुझे यकीन हैं उनकेआने से युवा पीढ़ी खुश हो जायेगी |और अंत में● मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता कि मोदी के पास इतिहास की जानकारी हैं या नहीं क्यूंकि मुझे पक्का यकीन हैं उनके पास भविष्य की तैयारी हैं | !! जय बजरंगबली !!

----------


## Jayeshh

विष्णु जी आपकी सोच तो बहुत बढ़िया है..... जय हो .....  वेट एंड वोच .......... १६ मई २०१४

----------


## Jayeshh

भाजपी ओ इतना मत कोसो केजरीवाल जी को...... कहीं उनके पास ही २७२ + के लिए हाथ फैलाने पड़े .......

क्योंकि आज तक का इतिहास है की जिनके खिलाफ आप लोगो ने बयान बाजी की है आज उन्ही के सहारे आप चुनाव लड़ रहे हो..... 

कहीं १६ मई के बाद ....... हा हा हा......

----------


## biji pande

> भाजपी ओ इतना मत कोसो केजरीवाल जी को...... कहीं उनके पास ही २७२ + के लिए हाथ फैलाने पड़े .......
> 
> क्योंकि आज तक का इतिहास है की जिनके खिलाफ आप लोगो ने बयान बाजी की है आज उन्ही के सहारे आप चुनाव लड़ रहे हो..... 
> 
> कहीं १६ मई के बाद ....... हा हा हा......




जयेश जी इन पाकिस्तानी और अमेरिकन दल्लो से सहारा आप भी मजाक कर रहे हैं ये आगे अगर १० सीट भी पा जाये तो मुझे आश्चर्य होगा

----------


## pkj21

मैं मोदी को वोट क्यूँ दूंगा लेकिन मुझेअच्छी तरह मालुम हैं कि मुझे कांग्रेस व AAP को वोट क्यूँ नहीं देना हैं |

----------


## biji pande

> मैं मोदी को वोट क्यूँ दूंगा लेकिन मुझेअच्छी तरह मालुम हैं कि मुझे कांग्रेस व AAP को वोट क्यूँ नहीं देना हैं |


सहमत हूँ मै आपसे

----------


## Jayeshh

> जयेश जी इन पाकिस्तानी और अमेरिकन दल्लो से सहारा आप भी मजाक कर रहे हैं ये आगे अगर १० सीट भी पा जाये तो मुझे आश्चर्य होगा


पांडे जी ये तो १६ मई को तय होगा ....... अभी तो बस खेल देखो और मजे लो...... हा हा हा

----------


## kajal janu

आप लोग हि संभाल लो सरकार,,, वैसे भी पाँलिटिशन मे सभी बैमान बुढ्ढे बैठे है अब कुछ नया चाहिये

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मैं मोदी को वोट क्यूँ *दूंगा* लेकिन मुझेअच्छी तरह मालुम हैं कि मुझे कांग्रेस व AAP को वोट क्यूँ नहीं देना हैं |


पिंकी आपने क्या लिखा ......

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जयेश जी इन पाकिस्तानी और अमेरिकन दल्लो से सहारा आप भी मजाक कर रहे हैं ये आगे अगर १० सीट भी पा जाये तो मुझे आश्चर्य होगा



श्रीमान पांडे जी ............... 
केजरी वाल जी दिल्ली का इतिहास अब पूरे देश में भी दुहरा कर दिखायेंगे.
बस तेल देखो और तेल की धार देखो....
१६ मई के बाद आप सब को चनाव के नतीजे चौंकाने वाले होंगे.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> भाजपी ओ इतना मत कोसो केजरीवाल जी को...... कहीं उनके पास ही २७२ + के लिए हाथ फैलाने पड़े .......
> 
> क्योंकि आज तक का इतिहास है की जिनके खिलाफ आप लोगो ने बयान बाजी की है आज उन्ही के सहारे आप चुनाव लड़ रहे हो..... 
> 
> कहीं १६ मई के बाद ....... हा हा हा......


केजरी वाल जी को किसी से समर्थन न लेना पड़े और न ही उनको किसी को समर्थन देना चाहिए.
सरकार किसी की भी भले ही न बने........

----------


## Jayeshh

> केजरी वाल जी को किसी से समर्थन न लेना पड़े और न ही उनको किसी को समर्थन देना चाहिए.
> सरकार किसी की भी भले ही न बने........


आपके मुंह में गुड शक्कर कमल जी.......... काश........ बहुत ख़ुशी होगी अगर ऐसा हुआ तो

----------


## biji pande

> केजरी वाल जी को किसी से समर्थन न लेना पड़े और न ही उनको किसी को समर्थन देना चाहिए.
> सरकार किसी की भी भले ही न बने........



सही कहा आपने उन्हें तो केवल रायता फैलाना है

----------


## biji pande

> श्रीमान पांडे जी ............... 
> केजरी वाल जी दिल्ली का इतिहास अब पूरे देश में भी दुहरा कर दिखायेंगे.
> बस तेल देखो और तेल की धार देखो....
> १६ मई के बाद आप सब को चनाव के नतीजे चौंकाने वाले होंगे.



जी ये बात भी सच है जब चौकाने वाले नतीजे आयेंगे तो केजरीवाल कही नज़र नहीं आयेंगे वे अमेरिका या पकिस्तान में ठिकाना बनायेंगे

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जी ये बात भी सच है जब चौकाने वाले नतीजे आयेंगे तो केजरीवाल कही नज़र नहीं आयेंगे वे *अमेरिका या पकिस्तान* में ठिकाना बनायेंगे


यह खबर आपके पास कैसे पहुंची ?
क्या आप  ही उनके द्वारा ऐसी बातें फैलाने वाले नियुक्त किये गये हैं?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> सही कहा आपने उन्हें तो केवल रायता फैलाना है


भ्रष्टाचारियों पर झाड़ू बरसाना है वह चाहे कोई भी क्यों न हो.
उन्हें झाड़ू मार मार कर सबक सिखाना है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> सही कहा आपने उन्हें तो *केवल रायता* फैलाना है


मतलब आप भी समझ रहे हैं .............................
इन भाजपाइयों को केजरी  वाल जी की मदद की दरकार होगी ....
हा हा हा हा हा

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

'आप'विदेशी छात्रा से बत्तमीजी कर देश की इज्जत को विदेश में उछालते है ,'आप'गुंडागर्दी की हदें पार करते हुए एक मंत्री की गरिमा को तार तार करते हुए किसी विदेशी छात्रा के घर में आधी रात में अपने'गुंडों'और मीडिया कैमरे के साथ घुसते है ,'आप'या आपके साथी अकारण उस छात्रा के साथ बत्तमीजी करते है , मारपीट करते है ,'आप'उस महिला पर नस्ल भेदी टिपण्णी करते है , दरवाजा न खोलने पर गोली मारने की धमकी देते है ....!!'आप'उसी विदेशी छात्रा को जबरन खुले में कार के पीछे ले जा कर सबके सामने बाथरूम कराके मूत्र का सेम्पिल लेते है , और टेस्टिंग होने पर उस सेम्पिल में किसी प्रकार की नशा या शराब नहीं मिलती है , तब आप को शर्म भी नहीं आती ....!!देवयानी के खिलाफ अत्याचार होने पर हमारे देश में एक भावनात्मक उबाला और क्रोध आया था , क्या अब कोई विदेशी हमारे यहाँ पढ़ने आयेंगे , और सबसे बड़ी बात कि जो हमारी देश की बहिने विदेशों में पढ़ रही है , कल के दिन उनको कोई सामूहिक रूप से वैश्या बोलेगा तब तब'आप'जिम्मेदार होंगे , या जिम्मेदारी लेंगे , ...!!दिल्ली'आप'सरकार के के'कानून मंत्री सोमनाथ भारती अगर जरा भी शर्म अब बांकी है तो चुल्लू भर डूब के मर जा ....!! और वो सब भी ढोंग करना बंद कर दें जो अनशन करने वाले है , जेल भेजो इस गंवार'कानून मंत्री'को जिसको न कानून का ज्ञान है , न एक स्त्री की मर्यादा का .....!!jiske neta chhedkhani ya blatkar jaise mamle me hmesha fanste hi rhte hai,.. sala thu h aisi party pr...aur jo log is party ka smrthan krte h ve to nali k kide se v gye gujre hai.

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

मुझे मेरे राम पर भरोसा है मुझे मेरे श्याम पर भरोसा है, लोग कहते है केजरीवाल रोक देगा मोदी का रास्ता, चल बाजु हट मुझे मेरे  हिन्दुस्तान पे भरोसा है.

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

Aur haan, 16 may ka to sbka intezar hai. Isiliye abhi jitna hnsna h hans lo. Ye to whi haal h ki baccha hua nhi,aur thali bjana shuru.   hm to usi din hsenge ya royenge, mgr aap sb jo abhi hr post pe hns rhe ho, kahi rona na pad jaye.  ye kejri jo bharstachar ke khilaf lad rha tha, aaj modi roko pe ld rha hai, ha ha ha

----------


## pkj21

koi kuchh bhi kah le , yah to sabko pata hi hai ki is bar sarkar modi ji ki hi banegi

----------


## biji pande

> भ्रष्टाचारियों पर झाड़ू बरसाना है वह चाहे कोई भी क्यों न हो.
> उन्हें झाड़ू मार मार कर सबक सिखाना है.




भ्रष्टाचार की लड़ाई अब ख़तम है अब तो खुजली अपने असली रूप में आ गया है केवल मोदी को रोकना ही उसका लक्ष्य है .

----------


## biji pande

> मतलब आप भी समझ रहे हैं .............................
> इन भाजपाइयों को केजरी  वाल जी की मदद की दरकार होगी ....
> हा हा हा हा हा



जी हाँ खुजली की मदद की जरूरत है पर मोदी जी को नहीं पाकिस्तान को 



जिस पार्टी में प्रशांत भषण . सोनी सोरी , राखी बिदलान , और खुद युग पुरष इमानदारी की नाजायज औलाद कजरी हो उससे पकिस्तान ही उम्मीद रख सकता है

----------


## biji pande

> यह खबर आपके पास कैसे पहुंची ?
> क्या आप  ही उनके द्वारा ऐसी बातें फैलाने वाले नियुक्त किये गये हैं?



आप बार नियुक्ति या पैसे की बात करते है इससे साफ़ जाहिर होता है की आप भी आम आदमी पार्टी के बीस हज़ार महिना  वाले सदस्य हैं अश्विनी उपाध्याय जी ने सच कहा था की ६०० सदस्य २५००० हज़ार रुपये महीना पर रखे गए है देश मे अराजकता  फैलाने और मोदी का विरोध करने के लिए

----------


## biji pande

> भ्रष्टाचारियों पर झाड़ू बरसाना है वह चाहे कोई भी क्यों न हो.
> उन्हें झाड़ू मार मार कर सबक सिखाना है.



फोर्ड फ़ौंडेशन के करोडो डकारने वाले कजरी बाबू इस समय के सबसे भ्रष्ट नेता हैं अगर वे इतने  ही इमानदार हैं तो अश्विनी जी के प्रश्नों का जवाब क्यों नहीं देते क्या युगपुरुष जी केवल सवाल पूछने के लिए पैदा हुए हैं

----------


## Kamal Ji

बड़ी गहरी चोट लग गयी भई, शायद टखने भी सिक गये लगता है.

----------


## pkj21

namo namo namo namo namo

----------


## biji pande

गुमनाम हे आज भी वतन की खातिर सीने पर गोली खाने वाले , लोग थप्पड़ खाकर मशहूर हुए जा रहे है...

----------


## pkj21

namo namo namo namo namo

----------


## ashwanimale

> गुमनाम हे आज भी वतन की खातिर सीने पर गोली खाने वाले , लोग थप्पड़ खाकर मशहूर हुए जा रहे है...


कुछ बात है इन लाइनों में भई वाह

----------


## Kamal Ji

आज मेरा दिल किसी  को मशहूर बनाने  को हो रहा है...
यहाँ भी कोई है जो मशहूर होना चाहता है.

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

अगर नरेँद्र मोदी की जेब सेगलती सेदो का सिक्का उछलकरकिसी गटरमे गिर जाएबाद मेँ वो कहे..दो का नहीँ एकका सिक्का था....तो AAP, कांग्रेसी ओरमिडिया वालेउन्हेझुठा साबित करने केलिएगटर मेँ भी छलांगलगा देँगेपहली बाततो सिक्का मिलेगा नहीँअगरमिल भी गया ओरवो एकका सिक्का हुवा..तो कहेँगेमोदी के पास एकरुपया आया कहाँ सेईसकी जाँचहोनी चाहिएओर अगरसिक्का दो का हुवातो ब्रेकिँगन्युज बन जाएगी।,,मोदी केझुठका पर्दाफाश,,दो का सिक्का गिराकरदेशको किया गुमराह...कहा एकका सिक्का गिरा था..

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

Copied...  रिपोर्टर केजरीवाल से आज जयपुर में शानदार बारिश हुई इस पर आप का क्या कहना है ?केरीवाल- हमारी कोई औकात नहीं है जी हम तो आम आदमी है ये बीजेपी और कोंग्रेस वाले मिले हुए इस के पीछे मुकेश अम्बानी का हाथ है पश्चिमी विक्षोभ पर कम दबाव मुकेश अम्बानी ने बनवाया है इस लिए इतनी बारिश हो रही हैलेकिन अब देश का आम आदमी जाग चूका है अब इस देश में मुकेश अम्बानी बारिश नहीं करवाएगा.

----------


## Kamal Ji

बे भाव के पड़ेंगे ....... देखना.....आप सब देखना.. अपने मुंह मिंया मिट्ठू बनने वालो आप का झाड़ू  का जादू कैसे चलेगा आप सब देखना.
बस १६ मई तक इंतज़ार करो.....
फिर देखना यह सिक्के को नाली में मुंह देकर मोदी ने न निकला तो कहना.
बेशक केजरीवाल जी के प्रधान मंत्री बनने के चांस कम हैं.
पर मोदी को तो छति का दूध यद् दिला कर कर रख देगा यह झाड़ू.

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> बे भाव के पड़ेंगे ....... देखना.....आप सब देखना.. अपने मुंह मिंया मिट्ठू बनने वालो आप का झाड़ू  का जादू कैसे चलेगा आप सब देखना.बस १६ मई तक इंतज़ार करो.....फिर देखना यह सिक्के को नाली में मुंह देकर मोदी ने न निकला तो कहना.बेशक केजरीवाल जी के प्रधान मंत्री बनने के चांस कम हैं.पर मोदी को तो छति का दूध यद् दिला कर कर रख देगा यह झाड़ू.


ok, i wait... Kaun kisko yaad dilata hai, mai dekhunga..., aur ap bhi dekhna.. Ok

----------


## pkj21

kamal ji kuchh nahi hoga jharu se. PM to modi ji he banege. 16 may ko dekh lena aap bhi

----------


## Kamal Ji

> ok, i wait... Kaun kisko yaad dilata hai, mai dekhunga..., aur ap bhi dekhna.. Ok


मैं कब कह रहा हूँ? 
मैं यह कह रहा हूँ.........मोदी की नाक में नकेल भाई केजरीवाल जी डालेंगे.
आप यह देखना.

हाँ भाई केजरीवाल जी को  दिल्ली में भाजपाइयों और कांग्रेसियों ने सरकार चाल्ने में रोड़े न अटकाए होते 
तो केजरी वालजी ने रिसेन न किया होता.
और अगर वह रिसेन ही दिल्ली वालों के और देश के लिए अहितकर रहा.
नही तोमोदी की कोई बिसात नही थी केजरीवाल जी को प्रधान मंत्री बनने से रोकने की.

अब भी मोदी  और राहुल की आँख में डंडा दिए हुए हैं .
उनके आँख की किरकिरी बने हुए हैं.
यह आप सब साहेबान सभी नेता सभी भारत वासी सभी  अपने मन से स्वीकार करते हैं.

----------


## Jayeshh

> आप बार नियुक्ति या पैसे की बात करते है इससे साफ़ जाहिर होता है की आप भी आम आदमी पार्टी के बीस हज़ार महिना  वाले सदस्य हैं अश्विनी उपाध्याय जी ने सच कहा था की ६०० सदस्य २५००० हज़ार रुपये महीना पर रखे गए है देश मे अराजकता  फैलाने और मोदी का विरोध करने के लिए


पांडे जी किसी और की तरफ ऊँगली निर्देश करने से पहले सोचिये दूसरी चार हमारी तरफ है..... मेरी ही बात करू तो मैं तो आम आदमी का सामान्य सदस्य भी नहीं हूँ.... फिर भी ..... अक्षजी भी ... क्या हम पेड एजेंट लगते है आपको? जी नहीं इलेक्शन तो अभी हो रहा है जब की ये सूत्र दो साल से चल रहा है.... शुरूआती पेज भी देख लीजिये..... तब तो आम आदमी पार्टी का उदय भी नहीं हुआ था.... बस एक विकल्प दिया है हमारे जैसे आदमी को इस पार्टी ने.....

----------


## Jayeshh

> Copied...  रिपोर्टर केजरीवाल से आज जयपुर में शानदार बारिश हुई इस पर आप का क्या कहना है ?केरीवाल- हमारी कोई औकात नहीं है जी हम तो आम आदमी है ये बीजेपी और कोंग्रेस वाले मिले हुए इस के पीछे मुकेश अम्बानी का हाथ है पश्चिमी विक्षोभ पर कम दबाव मुकेश अम्बानी ने बनवाया है इस लिए इतनी बारिश हो रही हैलेकिन अब देश का आम आदमी जाग चूका है अब इस देश में मुकेश अम्बानी बारिश नहीं करवाएगा.


हा हा हा...... अच्छा जोक है.....

----------


## Jayeshh

कुछ भी हो जब आप सब भाजपी यही कहते है की हमारी लहर है.... ये केजरीवाल तो कुछ नहीं है.... अरे मिडिया भी तो आप को इगनोर कर रही है अपने ओपिनियन पोल में.... 

तो फिर आप लोगो को इतनी घबराहट क्यों है? क्यों इस तुच्छ जिव के पीछे पड़े हो..... कुत्ता है भोंकने दो.....


हा हा हा..... लेकिन अन्दर से आप सब जानते है की किसकी लहर है आम आदमी में......... इसीलिए इस तुच्छ जिव के पीछे कांग्रेस से ज्यादा पड़े हो.....

----------


## Jayeshh

...............

----------


## Jayeshh

...............

----------


## Jayeshh

...................

----------


## Jayeshh

अब कुछ कहना है किसीको.... कौन पेड एजेंट रखता है?

----------


## biji pande

> ...............




जयेश भाई मुझे फिर हसी आ रही है खुद पकडे जाओ और दूसरो को चोर कहो 


पुण्य प्रसून बाजपेयी और युगपुरुष जी पकडे गए और इलज़ाम मोदी जी पर

----------


## Jayeshh

................

----------


## biji pande

> पांडे जी किसी और की तरफ ऊँगली निर्देश करने से पहले सोचिये दूसरी चार हमारी तरफ है..... मेरी ही बात करू तो मैं तो आम आदमी का सामान्य सदस्य भी नहीं हूँ.... फिर भी ..... अक्षजी भी ... क्या हम पेड एजेंट लगते है आपको? जी नहीं इलेक्शन तो अभी हो रहा है जब की ये सूत्र दो साल से चल रहा है.... शुरूआती पेज भी देख लीजिये..... तब तो आम आदमी पार्टी का उदय भी नहीं हुआ था.... बस एक विकल्प दिया है हमारे जैसे आदमी को इस पार्टी ने.....



जी नहीं पेड़ एजेंट की बात कमल  जी ने शुरू की थी तभी मुझे विश्वास हो  गया था  उनके बारे में

----------


## Jayeshh

..................

----------


## biji pande

> आज मेरा दिल किसी  को मशहूर बनाने  को हो रहा है...
> यहाँ भी कोई है जो मशहूर होना चाहता है.


ये तो आप बड़े लोगो का शौक है जी आपको ही मुबारक हो

----------


## biji pande

पंजाब के मुस्लिम इलाके मलेरकोटला में वन्देमातरम बोलने से केरजीवाल का इंकार। 
अपनी राय रखे आप केजरीवाल के इस कदम पर। http://www.niticentral.com/2014/04/1...am-211311.html

----------


## Jayeshh

> जयेश भाई मुझे फिर हसी आ रही है खुद पकडे जाओ और दूसरो को चोर कहो 
> 
> 
> पुण्य प्रसून बाजपेयी और युगपुरुष जी पकडे गए और इलज़ाम मोदी जी पर


पांडे जी ये जो वीडियो था ये मैंने भी देखा है..... ये महज एक सामान्य बातचीत होती है हर नेता और मिडिया वालो की.... इंटरव्यू पूरा ख़त्म होने के बाद कौन से मुद्दे पर ज्यादा तवज्जो दी जाए इसकी चर्चा हो रही थी और ये हर कोई करता है....  इसमें कुछ बुराई नहीं है......

और आज तक ने पूरा इंटरव्यू दिखाया था बिना कुछ एडिट किये.... लेकिन जब क्लिपिंग दिखानी हो तो कौन से मुद्दे ज्यादा दिखाया जाए उस पर चर्चा हो रही थी दोनों में.... कोई फिक्सिंग नहीं थी....

दिल से मानो तो आप भी मानते ही होंगे.... सिर्फ दलीले करनी हो तो उसका तो कोई अंत ही नहीं 


जब की रजत शर्मा को मैं दूरदर्शन के ज़माने से जानता हूँ.... वो जिसकी खिंचाई शुरू करते है उसकी तो खैर नहीं रहती.... लेकिन आपकी अदालत में मोदी जी के सामने एक भी एक्सक्यूज़ नहीं? और पब्लिक भी?

अभी तो मोदी कुछ जवाब पूरा भी नहीं करे की जोर शोर से मोदी मोदी का नारा? 

कोई गंवार आदमी भी समझ जाए की ये सब तय है.....

उस समय सही में मुझे तो कॉमेडी नाईट विथ रजत शर्मा लगा था.....

----------


## biji pande

कैद कर दिया सापों को ये कहकर सपेरे ने, 
.
.
.
.
.
.
अब इन्सानो को डसने के लिये केजरीवाल ही काफी है!

----------


## biji pande

मोदी ने चाय बेचीं, कलाम ने बेचा अख़बार
सोनिया ने देश बेचा, मनमोहन ने स्वाभिमान
'केजरी' ने अन्ना को बेचा, हुए देशभक्त हैरान
मक्कारो ने खोल दी फिर 'आप' की दुकान।।
कौन भला कर सकता सबका, अब तो लो पहचान
"नमो" को लाना है, फिर गाना 'मेरा देश महान'

----------


## Jayeshh

और एक बात मिडिया वालो की

अभी अभी जोशी जी का इन्तार्व्यु जो हो रहा था वो मैने पूरा देखा था....

जोशी जी का पूरा वक्तव्य ऐसा नहीं कहता था की सिर्फ बीजेपी की लहर है.... उनके कहने का मतलब था हमारी पार्टी है और पार्टी व्यक्ति से ऊँची है... उसमे नरेन्द्र मोदी की कोई बुराई नहीं की थी....

फिर भी मिडिया ने बात को कहाँ से कहाँ पहुंचा दिया ये तो आप मैं और आप अछि तरह जानते है.... हा हा हा.....

----------


## biji pande

> पांडे जी ये जो वीडियो था ये मैंने भी देखा है..... ये महज एक सामान्य बातचीत होती है हर नेता और मिडिया वालो की.... इंटरव्यू पूरा ख़त्म होने के बाद कौन से मुद्दे पर ज्यादा तवज्जो दी जाए इसकी चर्चा हो रही थी और ये हर कोई करता है....  इसमें कुछ बुराई नहीं है......
> 
> और आज तक ने पूरा इंटरव्यू दिखाया था बिना कुछ एडिट किये.... लेकिन जब क्लिपिंग दिखानी हो तो कौन से मुद्दे ज्यादा दिखाया जाए उस पर चर्चा हो रही थी दोनों में.... कोई फिक्सिंग नहीं थी....
> 
> दिल से मानो तो आप भी मानते ही होंगे.... सिर्फ दलीले करनी हो तो उसका तो कोई अंत ही नहीं 
> 
> 
> जब की रजत शर्मा को मैं दूरदर्शन के ज़माने से जानता हूँ.... वो जिसकी खिंचाई शुरू करते है उसकी तो खैर नहीं रहती.... लेकिन आपकी अदालत में मोदी जी के सामने एक भी एक्सक्यूज़ नहीं? और पब्लिक भी?
> 
> ...


 

सामान्य सी बातचीत हाहाहा चोरी और सीनाजोरी यही तो कजरी की खूबी है दूसरो के ऊपर बिना सबूत उंगली उठाओ और खुद को इमानदार कहो अगर इसमें दम है तो अश्विनी उपाध्याय के सवालों का जवाब क्यूँ नहीं देता 

इसका बस एक राग अलापना ही इसकी असलियत जाहिर करता है

----------


## Jayeshh

> मोदी ने चाय बेचीं, कलाम ने बेचा अख़बार
> सोनिया ने देश बेचा, मनमोहन ने स्वाभिमान
> 'केजरी' ने अन्ना को बेचा, हुए देशभक्त हैरान
> मक्कारो ने खोल दी फिर 'आप' की दुकान।।
> कौन भला कर सकता सबका, अब तो लो पहचान
> "नमो" को लाना है, फिर गाना 'मेरा देश महान'


मैं तो जब कई बार सोचता हूँ तब प्रार्थना भी करता हु की वो प.म. बन ही जाए, गुजरात से तो जाए...... हा हा हा....

----------


## biji pande

आप रजत शर्मा को अच्छी तरह से जानते हैं क्या वो आपका ढूध्वाला या धोबी है क्या ?


उतना ही तो जानते होंगे जितना हम  सब

----------


## Jayeshh

> सामान्य सी बातचीत हाहाहा चोरी और सीनाजोरी यही तो कजरी की खूबी है दूसरो के ऊपर बिना सबूत उंगली उठाओ और खुद को इमानदार कहो अगर इसमें दम है तो अश्विनी उपाध्याय के सवालों का जवाब क्यूँ नहीं देता 
> 
> इसका बस एक राग अलापना ही इसकी असलियत जाहिर करता है


अश्विनी उपाध्याय?  क्या लखनो से है?

----------


## Jayeshh

> आप रजत शर्मा को अच्छी तरह से जानते हैं क्या वो आपका ढूध्वाला या धोबी है क्या ?
> 
> 
> उतना ही तो जानते होंगे जितना हम  सब


अरे भाई कहने का मतलब नहीं समझे जब दूरदर्शन पर वो आते थे तब से उनका फेन रहा हूँ.... वो जब ठान लेते है तब क्या क्या सवाल करते है और कैसे सामनेवाले को मजबूर करते है ये आप भी जानते होंगे..........

----------


## biji pande

हैल्लो कजरी जी भाई सलाम वालेकूम,कराची से आई.एस.आई. का पीऐ बोल रहा हुँ, ऊपर से बॉस का दबाव वाला, गुस्सा से सँन्देश भेजा है करोडो रु आप की पार्टी को दान के नाम पर नगदी दिया है इसी शर्त पर की किसी भी हालत में हिन्दुस्तान को तबाह और बर्बाद करना है मोदी चुनकर नहीं आना है। एक काम करो किसी टैक्सी वाले से एक बड़ा करारा चांटा खा लो वह कोई नौटंकी कर लो आब दिन काम बचे है, दिल्ली की तरह झुठे बायदे करो, मक्कारी करो कुछ भी करो लेकिन मोदी को रोको, बॉस का पुरा सपोर्ट है और याद रखो बॉस पूरा पैसा वसूल करना जानते है तुम्हारे कहने पर मुख़्तार को भी तुम्हारे रस्ते से हटवा दिया है, आम्मी जान से भी कहलवा कर कमजोड़ कन्डीडेट खडा़ किया है, केजरी भाई जान पाकिस्तान से जितने ऎजेन्ट चाहिए बता दो उनको कल ही बॉर्डर पार करवा दी जाएगी, हिन्दुस्तान में तुम्हारे पेड ऎजेन्ट के लिये भी पैसा भिजवा दिया गया है। अगर तुम अपने मकशद में कामयाव हो गये तो तुम्हें बोनस के साथ तालिबान का सबसे बडा़ ईनाम दिया जायेगा।खुदा हाफिज।
पाकिस्तान का मकशद हिन्दुस्तान की बर्बादी।
केजरी का मकशद हिन्दुस्तान का बर्बादी।
देशद्रोही-देशद्रोही भाई-भाई।

----------


## biji pande

> अरे भाई कहने का मतलब नहीं समझे जब दूरदर्शन पर वो आते थे तब से उनका फेन रहा हूँ.... वो जब ठान लेते है तब क्या क्या सवाल करते है और कैसे सामनेवाले को मजबूर करते है ये आप भी जानते होंगे..........



जी मै भी उनका बहुत बड़ा फैन हूँ और मैंने कजरी बाबू वाला एपिसोड भी देखा  था जहाँ उनको कोई जवाब नहीं सूझ रहा था इसके उलट मोदी जी सभी प्रश्नों के उत्तर शांति से दिए दरअसल कजरी की राजनीति केवल हल्ला मचाने वाली है

----------


## Jayeshh

> जी मै भी उनका बहुत बड़ा फैन हूँ और मैंने कजरी बाबू वाला एपिसोड भी देखा  था जहाँ उनको कोई जवाब नहीं सूझ रहा था इसके उलट मोदी जी सभी प्रश्नों के उत्तर शांति से दिए दरअसल कजरी की राजनीति केवल हल्ला मचाने वाली है


लेकिन उन्होंने तो मोदी जी की हाँ में हाँ ही मिलते रहे..... कोई प्रति प्रश्न ही नहीं? बस जो पहले से तय हो और मोदी फाटक से मनोरंजक तरीके से जवाब दे यही प्रतीत हो रहा था.....

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जी नहीं पेड़ एजेंट की बात कमल  जी ने शुरू की थी तभी मुझे विश्वास हो  गया था  उनके बारे में


mere baare me vishvaas ho gyaa main ejent hun....
laanat hai aise ejent par aur aisi jhthi baat kahne vaale par.

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

Yha pe bin mtlb ka rayta failane se kuchh nhi hoga, 16 may ke bad sb doodh ka doodh aur pani ka pani ho jayega. Isiliye achha rhega ki intezar kro, fir charcha hogi.

----------


## Jayeshh

> Yha pe bin mtlb ka rayta failane se kuchh nhi hoga, 16 may ke bad sb doodh ka doodh aur pani ka pani ho jayega. Isiliye achha rhega ki intezar kro, fir charcha hogi.


आपकी बात में दम है विष्णु जी.... खामख्वाह.....

लेकिन बुरा मत मानना दोस्त.... दोस्ती दोस्ती है.... चाहे विचारधारा अलग हो..... हा हा हा....

----------


## biji pande

> mere baare me vishvaas ho gyaa main ejent hun....
> laanat hai aise ejent par aur aisi jhthi baat kahne vaale par.


बड़े भाई पैसों की बात अपने ही  शुरू की थी

----------


## biji pande

> आपकी बात में दम है विष्णु जी.... खामख्वाह.....
> 
> लेकिन बुरा मत मानना दोस्त.... दोस्ती दोस्ती है.... चाहे विचारधारा अलग हो..... हा हा हा....




ये बात  १०० प्रतिशत सच है जी

----------


## Kamal Ji

> Yha pe bin mtlb ka rayta failane se kuchh nhi hoga, 16 may ke bad sb doodh ka doodh aur pani ka pani ho jayega. Isiliye achha rhega ki intezar kro, fir charcha hogi.


kaake kisi ne bhonkaa thaa us par dndaa to maarnaa hi thaa.
ab raaytaa failaane vaale bhi bolne lge hain.
chlodekhenge 16th  May ko.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> हैल्लो कजरी जी भाई सलाम वालेकूम,*कराची से आई.एस.आई. का पीऐ* बोल रहा हुँ, ऊपर से बॉस का दबाव वाला, गुस्सा से सँन्देश भेजा है करोडो रु आप की पार्टी को दान के नाम पर नगदी दिया है इसी शर्त पर की किसी भी हालत में हिन्दुस्तान को तबाह और बर्बाद करना है मोदी चुनकर नहीं आना है। एक काम करो किसी टैक्सी वाले से एक बड़ा करारा चांटा खा लो वह कोई नौटंकी कर लो आब दिन काम बचे है, दिल्ली की तरह झुठे बायदे करो, मक्कारी करो कुछ भी करो लेकिन मोदी को रोको, बॉस का पुरा सपोर्ट है और याद रखो बॉस पूरा पैसा वसूल करना जानते है तुम्हारे कहने पर मुख़्तार को भी तुम्हारे रस्ते से हटवा दिया है, आम्मी जान से भी कहलवा कर कमजोड़ कन्डीडेट खडा़ किया है, केजरी भाई जान पाकिस्तान से जितने ऎजेन्ट चाहिए बता दो उनको कल ही बॉर्डर पार करवा दी जाएगी, हिन्दुस्तान में तुम्हारे पेड ऎजेन्ट के लिये भी पैसा भिजवा दिया गया है। अगर तुम अपने मकशद में कामयाव हो गये तो तुम्हें बोनस के साथ तालिबान का सबसे बडा़ ईनाम दिया जायेगा।खुदा हाफिज।
> पाकिस्तान का मकशद हिन्दुस्तान की बर्बादी।
> केजरी का मकशद हिन्दुस्तान का बर्बादी।
> देशद्रोही-देशद्रोही भाई-भाई।


ab aage padhne ka mn nhi thaa.
khud paande ji ne maan liyaa hai ki vah.... आई.एस.आई. का पीऐ  hai... vhi to upar ka sndesh prsaarit kar rhaa hai.

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

Sach me kuchh logo ko sidhi bat smjh me nhi aati, hd haal hai.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> Sach me kuchh logo ko sidhi bat smjh me nhi aati, hd haal hai.


यही तो मैं कह रहा हूँ.......

----------


## ashok-

> देखिये सीधी सी बात ये हैं कि............. ............... ............... ...● मुझे वाकई फर्क नहीं पड़ता कि मोदी अम्बानी के एजेंट हैं या अडानी के क्यूंकि मुझे विश्वास हैं वो पाकिस्तान के एजेंट नहीं हैं |● मुझे नहीं मालूम कि मैं मोदी को वोट क्यूँ दूंगा लेकिन मुझेअच्छी तरह मालुम हैं कि मुझे कांग्रेस व AAP को वोट क्यूँ नहीं देना हैं |● मुझे नहीं मालूम कि मोदी गुजरात के तरह ही देश को चला पायेंगे या नहीं लेकिन ये यकीन हैं कि वो वादे करके 49 दिन में भागेंगे नहीं |● मुझे ये भी नहीं मालूम कि मोदी हिंदुत्व को आगे ला पायेंगे या नहीं लेकिन इसकायकीन हैं वो इमाम बुखारी व तौकीर रजा जैसों से हाथ नहीं मिलायेंगे |● मुझे वाकईनहीं मालूम कि कांग्रेस ने क्या-क्या वादे किए हैं लेकिन ये अच्छी तरह मालूम हैं कि मोदी ने कितने वादे निभाए हैं |● मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता कि मोदी के पास 56 इंच का सीना हैं या नहीं लेकिन ये पता हैं कि उनके सीने में'दम'हैं'दमा'नहीं |●मुझे वाकई नहीं मालूम की पीएम बनने के बाद मोदी भारत से छिनी गयी भूमि वापस ले पायेंगे या नहीं पर इतना यकीन हैं कश्मीर उन्हें नहीं दिया जाएगा |● मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता अगर मोदी के आने से सीनियर लीडर नाराज़ हो जाए क्यूंकि मुझे यकीन हैं उनकेआने से युवा पीढ़ी खुश हो जायेगी |और अंत में● मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता कि मोदी के पास इतिहास की जानकारी हैं या नहीं _क्यूंकि मुझे पक्का यकीन हैं उनके पास भविष्य की तैयारी हैं_ | !! जय बजरंगबली !!


मै सहमत हूँ |

----------


## biji pande

> kaake kisi ne bhonkaa thaa us par dndaa to maarnaa hi thaa.
> ab raaytaa failaane vaale bhi bolne lge hain.
> chlodekhenge 16th  May ko.


जी सच कहा अपने बिरादरी की भाषा पहचानते हो अच्छे से

----------


## biji pande

> kaake kisi ne bhonkaa thaa us par dndaa to maarnaa hi thaa.
> ab raaytaa failaane vaale bhi bolne lge hain.
> chlodekhenge 16th  May ko.



तुम्हारी भाषा सीखने में समय तो लगा पर थोडा सीख  ही लिया

----------


## biji pande

> ab aage padhne ka mn nhi thaa.
> khud paande ji ne maan liyaa hai ki vah.... आई.एस.आई. का पीऐ  hai... vhi to upar ka sndesh prsaarit kar rhaa hai.




कोई पेड़ एजेंट अपनी बाते क्यों पढेगा उसे तो सब पहले से पता  है

----------


## biji pande

> अश्विनी उपाध्याय?  क्या लखनो से है?




अश्विनी उपाध्याय जी आम आदमी पार्टी के संस्थापक सदस्य हैं

----------


## pkj21

> जी सच कहा अपने बिरादरी की भाषा पहचानते हो अच्छे से


bilkul sahi kaha bhai

----------


## biji pande

........................

----------


## biji pande

> bilkul sahi kaha bhai


मै ऐसा जवाब देना नहीं चाहता था पर जब कोई अपनी असली जात दिखा दे तो फिर ....................

----------


## biji pande

http://www.kashmirmonitor.in/news-aa...ase-63084.aspx

----------


## pkj21

> मै ऐसा जवाब देना नहीं चाहता था पर जब कोई अपनी असली जात दिखा दे तो फिर ....................


sahi jabab hai

----------


## biji pande

....................

----------


## suraj01

16 may ko he pata chlega ki modi ji me kitni samta hi

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

मोदी जी ने भाषण का समापन इस कविता से किया गया.    सौगंध मुझे इस मिटटी की मैं देश नहीं मिटने दूंगा| मैं देश नहीं झुकने दूंगा|मेरी धरती मुझसे पूंछ रही कब मेरा कर्ज चुकोगे|मेरा अम्बर मुझसे पूंछ रहा कब अपना फर्ज निभाओगे|मेरा वचन भारत मान को तेरा शीश नहीं झुकने दूंगा|सौगंध मुझे इस मिटटी की मैं देश नहीं मिटने दूंगा|वह लूट रहे हैं सपनों को मैं कैसे चैन से सो जाऊं|वोह बेंच रहे हैं भारत को खामोश मैं कैसे हो जाऊं|हाँ मैंने कसम उठाई है मैं देश नहीं बिकने दूंगा मैं देश नहीं झुकने दूँग|वोह जितने अँधेरे लायेंगे, मैं उतने उजाले लाऊंगा|वोह जितनी रात बढ़ाएंगे मैं उतने सूरज उगाओंगा|इस छल फरेब की आंधी में मैं दीप नहीं बुझने दूंगा|सौगंध मुझे इस मिटटी की मैं देश नहीं मिटने दूंगा| मैं देश नहीं झुके दूंगा|वोह चाहते हैं जागे न कोई बस लाश का कारोबार चले|वोह नशा बांटते जाएँ और देश को बीमार करें|पर जाग रहा है देश मेरा हर भारत वाशी जागेगा|मान और बहनों की अस्मत पर गीध नजर लगाये बैठे हैं|इंसान है डरा डरा .. .मैं अपने देश की धरती पर अब दर्द नहीं उगने दूंगा|सौगंध मुझे इस मिटटी की मैं देश नहीं मिटने दूंगा| मैं देश नहीं झुके दूंगा|अब घडी फैसले की आई, हमने है कसम खाई|न भटकेंगे न अटकेंगे| कुछ भी हो इस बार हम देश नहीं मिटने देंगे|सौगंध मुझे इस मिटटी की मैं देश नहीं मिटने दूंगा| मैं देश नहीं झुके दूंगा|भारत माता की जय|

----------


## pkj21

> मोदी जी ने भाषण का समापन इस कविता से किया गया.    सौगंध मुझे इस मिटटी की मैं देश नहीं मिटने दूंगा| मैं देश नहीं झुकने दूंगा|मेरी धरती मुझसे पूंछ रही कब मेरा कर्ज चुकोगे|मेरा अम्बर मुझसे पूंछ रहा कब अपना फर्ज निभाओगे|मेरा वचन भारत मान को तेरा शीश नहीं झुकने दूंगा|सौगंध मुझे इस मिटटी की मैं देश नहीं मिटने दूंगा|वह लूट रहे हैं सपनों को मैं कैसे चैन से सो जाऊं|वोह बेंच रहे हैं भारत को खामोश मैं कैसे हो जाऊं|हाँ मैंने कसम उठाई है मैं देश नहीं बिकने दूंगा मैं देश नहीं झुकने दूँग|वोह जितने अँधेरे लायेंगे, मैं उतने उजाले लाऊंगा|वोह जितनी रात बढ़ाएंगे मैं उतने सूरज उगाओंगा|इस छल फरेब की आंधी में मैं दीप नहीं बुझने दूंगा|सौगंध मुझे इस मिटटी की मैं देश नहीं मिटने दूंगा| मैं देश नहीं झुके दूंगा|वोह चाहते हैं जागे न कोई बस लाश का कारोबार चले|वोह नशा बांटते जाएँ और देश को बीमार करें|पर जाग रहा है देश मेरा हर भारत वाशी जागेगा|मान और बहनों की अस्मत पर गीध नजर लगाये बैठे हैं|इंसान है डरा डरा .. .मैं अपने देश की धरती पर अब दर्द नहीं उगने दूंगा|सौगंध मुझे इस मिटटी की मैं देश नहीं मिटने दूंगा| मैं देश नहीं झुके दूंगा|अब घडी फैसले की आई, हमने है कसम खाई|न भटकेंगे न अटकेंगे| कुछ भी हो इस बार हम देश नहीं मिटने देंगे|सौगंध मुझे इस मिटटी की मैं देश नहीं मिटने दूंगा| मैं देश नहीं झुके दूंगा|भारत माता की जय|


bilkul sahi pratiza hai modi ji ki

----------


## biji pande

..................................................  .

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जी सच कहा अपने बिरादरी की भाषा पहचानते हो अच्छे से





> तुम्हारी भाषा सीखने में समय तो लगा पर थोडा सीख  ही लिया





> कोई पेड़ एजेंट अपनी बाते क्यों पढेगा उसे तो सब पहले से पता  है





> मै ऐसा जवाब देना नहीं चाहता था पर जब कोई अपनी असली जात दिखा दे तो फिर ....................





> sahi jabab hai



हज़ारों ऐब ढूँढ़ते है हम दूसरों में इस तरह,
अपने किरदारों में हम लोग,फरिश्तें हो जैसे....

==============================

समय के एक तमाचे की देर है प्यारे, 
मेरी फ़क़ीरी भी क्या,
तेरी बादशाही भी क्या....!!!!

===============================

----------


## pkj21

> हज़ारों ऐब ढूँढ़ते है हम दूसरों में इस तरह,
> अपने किरदारों में हम लोग,फरिश्तें हो जैसे....
> 
> ==============================
> 
> समय के एक तमाचे की देर है प्यारे, 
> मेरी फ़क़ीरी भी क्या,
> तेरी बादशाही भी क्या....!!!!
> 
> ===============================


wah bahi wah kya baat kahi hai janab

----------


## biji pande

> हज़ारों ऐब ढूँढ़ते है हम दूसरों में इस तरह,
> अपने किरदारों में हम लोग,फरिश्तें हो जैसे....
> 
> ==============================
> 
> =



ये शेर पहले खुजली को समझाओ   जो खुद को फ़रिश्ता समझता है

----------


## biji pande

मिडिया वालो क्यों अत्याचार कर रहे हो? केजरीवाल क्या थप्पड़ खायेगा तभी दिखाओगे? बीच-बीच में थोड़ा बहुत दिखाते रहे नहीतो टीवी में दिखने के लिए फिर अपने ही किसी आदमी से थप्पड़ मरवाएगा,,

----------


## Jayeshh

इलेक्शन उह ला.......ला..........
 बढ़िया कमेन्ट दिखाई दिया..... जरा चुनावी माहोल को हल्का बनाया जाए.... कॉपी पेस्ट कर रहा हूँ.........
  मोदी का भोकाल ...... 
 ● मोदी मानव इतिहास
 का सबसे विकसित रूप है, 50 हजार साल बाद हर इंसान
 मोदी जैसा दिखेगा
 ● मोदी के गुजरात में भ्रष्टाचार रोकने के लिए कंप्यूटर
 का भी इंटरव्यू लिया जाता है
 ● एक बार मोदी नशे में लड़खड़ाए तो गुजरातियों ने
 डांडिया का स्टेप बना लिया
 ● महमूद गजनवी तभी भारत पर हमला करता था जब
 मोदी गुजरात से बाहर रहते थे
 ● गुजरात इतना विकास कर गया है कि वहां सिर्फ
 तस्वीरों में मच्छर और मक्खी बचे हैं
 ● मोदी ने अमेरिका से बदला लेने को ओबामा के
 गुजरात के वीजा पर रोक लगा दी है
 ● नरेंद्र मोदी इतिहास के पेपर में भी बांग्लादेश
 का मानचित्र बना कर आते थे
 ● बचपन में मोदी इतिहास की किताब बेचकर ‘सोन-
 पापड़ी’ खाया करते थे
 ● वास्कोडिगामा भारत गुजरात का विकास देखने
 आया था : मोदी
 ● अगर मोदी विकास न करते तो सारे गुजराती आज
 भी पहिये बनाना और पत्थर से आग जलाना ही सीख
 रहे होते
 ● ‘एलियन’ भारत में इसलिए नहीं आते
 क्योंकि मोदी से डरते हैं
 ● थॉमस एलवा एडिसन ने जो बल्ब बनाया था उसके
 लिए फिलामेंट मेरे गुजरात से ही गया था : मोदी
 ● मोदी बरमूडा ट्रायंगल को पार करने वाले इतिहास
 के पहले राष्ट्रवादी हैं
 ● ग्रैहम बेल ने टेलीफोन बनाकर मोदी को कॉल
 किया था
 ● ओबामा ने अमेरिका का विकास गुजरात मॉडल
 को कॉपी कर के किया हैं – मोदी
 ● शुक्र हैं मोदी ने इतिहास पढ़ा। अगर विज्ञान पढ़
 लिया होता तो गुरुत्वाकर्षण की खोज का श्रेय
 अमित शाह को दे देते
 ● द्रौपदी के चीर-हरण में इस्तेमाल
 की गयी साड़ी मोदी के गुजरात से मंगाई गयी थी
 ● फिल्म ‘कोई मिल गया’ में जादू नामक ‘एलियन’
 धरती पर सिर्फ और सिर्फ गुजरात का विकास देखने
 आया था
 ● सीता जी को कौन अपहरण कर के ले गया है,
 इसका पता मोदी के कहने पर गुजरात पुलिस ने
 ही लगाया था
 ● पिकासो ने अपनी पहली पेंटिंग
 मोदी की ही बनाई थी
 ● शिवजी के तांडव को रोकने के लिए अक्सर
 मोदी जी को बुलाया जाता था
 ● कुम्भकरण नींद से सिर्फ इसलिए जगा क्यूंकि उसे
 मोदी का भाषण सुनना था
 ● ‘डी.के.बोस’ सिर्फ मोदी के डर से आजतक भाग रहे हैं
 ● कानून अँधा हैं क्यूंकि उसने एक बार मोदी को आँख
 दिखाने की गुस्ताखी की थी
 ● महात्मा गाँधी के अंतिम शब्द हे राम
 नहीं “नमो नमो” थे
 ● भगत सिंह को शहीद का दर्जा मोदी जी के कहने पर
 ही दिया गया है
 ● जब- जब मोदी की रैली होती है, तब तब इतिहास
 चुल्लू भर पानी में डूब मरता है
 ● गुजरात में लोग भूत भगाने के लिए
 मोदी का फोटो घरों में रखते हैं
 ● आसमान से धरती पर सिर्फ दो चीजें दिखाई देती हैं,
 चीन की दीवार और धूप में
 सूखता मोदी का अंडरवियर
 ● पौराणिक चरित्र हनुमान ने मोदी के कहने पर
 जिंदगी भर शादी नहीं की थी
 ● सीता की जासूसी के लिए मोदी ने अमित शाह
 को और अमित शाह ने गुजराती पुलिस
 को लगाया था, तभी राम ने सीता को घर से
 भगाया था
 ● एक बार रजनीकांत धोती गांठना भूल गए थे फिर
 मोदी ने उन्हें धोती बांधना सिखाया था, तब से
 उनकी धोती आज तक नहीं खुली है
 ● मोदी जब पीएम बनेंगे तो प्राइमरी में नया विषय
 इंट्रोड्यूस करेंगे- विकास

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

Bhai Jayeshh@ jo kam modi ji ne nhi kiya hai, uska jok bna dene se ye nhi sidh ho jata ki modi ji galat hai aur kuchh nhi kiya,  kyuki ye kam mai bhi kr skta hu,modi ji ke jagah kejriwal ka aur gujrat ke jagah delhi ka naam dene se bhi ek nya jok bn jayega.   Lekin isase kya hoga?   Kuch nhi.

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

Aur Jayeshh bhai, apne modiji pr jok bnaya... Chalo ab mai  apko thoda gujrat ki chhoti si jhalkiya dikhata hu., jo joke nhi haqiqat hai.    पिछले 13 साल से हर मंगलवार को गुजरात मैं जनता  दिवस होता है और पूरा मंत्रिमंडल और सचिव उस  दिन जनता कि समस्याए सुनते है और तो और इस दिनगुजरात के सचिवालय के लिए स्पेशल बस चलती है ताकि आम आदमी को कष्ट न हो और एक बात और सचिवालय मैं हर आदमी को 10 रुपये मैं भर पेट खाना मिलता है। जो मीडिया दिन रात 2002 के दंगो पर छाती पीट ती है वो इनबातो को नहीं  दिखाएगी। जो काम केजरीवाल आज सोच रहा है वो काम मोदी जी ने 13 साल पहले ही कर  दिए है।गोदावरी नदी जो आज कि यमुना थी आज लंदन कि थीम्स नदी बना दी हर घर मैं 24 घंटे पानी वो भी रुपीस 360 साल के रेट पर और ऐसी ऐसी जगह पानी पहुचगया जहा पानी देखना बड़ा मुश्किल होता था यानि रेगिस्तानी जगहो पर पाइप लाइनपहुच गयी बिजली कि पूर्ती और पानी के शय को रोकने के लिए ऐसे उपाय कि पानी भी ना उड़े और बिजली भी मिल जाए यानि नहरो पर सूरज से बिजली बनाने के संयंत्र। जानवरो और जमीन कि सुरक्षा के कानून ताकि किसानो को कोई दिक्कत न हो। पूरे गुजरात मैं कैमरा लगाने का काम पिछले 10 सालो से चल रहा है और ज्यादातर जगहो पर कैमरा लग गए है और 24 घंटे पुलिस निगरानी हो रही है जो सिर्फ लंदन मैं होता है अभी तक।और बहुत काम किये है पर मुफत खोरी पर जीने वालो के लिए कुछ नहीं किया क्योंकि मोदी जी कर्मयोग को मानते है। ye mere gujrat ki sirf ek jhalak hai bhai ji..aur ye sb kaam modi ji ne sahi me kiya hai, aur wo bhi CM bn ne ke bad se.

----------


## Jayeshh

> Aur Jayeshh bhai, apne modiji pr jok bnaya... Chalo ab mai  apko thoda gujrat ki chhoti si jhalkiya dikhata hu., jo joke nhi haqiqat hai.    पिछले 13 साल से हर मंगलवार को गुजरात मैं जनता  दिवस होता है और पूरा मंत्रिमंडल और सचिव उस  दिन जनता कि समस्याए सुनते है और तो और इस दिनगुजरात के सचिवालय के लिए स्पेशल बस चलती है ताकि आम आदमी को कष्ट न हो और एक बात और सचिवालय मैं हर आदमी को 10 रुपये मैं भर पेट खाना मिलता है। जो मीडिया दिन रात 2002 के दंगो पर छाती पीट ती है वो इनबातो को नहीं  दिखाएगी। जो काम केजरीवाल आज सोच रहा है वो काम मोदी जी ने 13 साल पहले ही कर  दिए है।गोदावरी नदी जो आज कि यमुना थी आज लंदन कि थीम्स नदी बना दी हर घर मैं 24 घंटे पानी वो भी रुपीस 360 साल के रेट पर और ऐसी ऐसी जगह पानी पहुचगया जहा पानी देखना बड़ा मुश्किल होता था यानि रेगिस्तानी जगहो पर पाइप लाइनपहुच गयी बिजली कि पूर्ती और पानी के शय को रोकने के लिए ऐसे उपाय कि पानी भी ना उड़े और बिजली भी मिल जाए यानि नहरो पर सूरज से बिजली बनाने के संयंत्र। जानवरो और जमीन कि सुरक्षा के कानून ताकि किसानो को कोई दिक्कत न हो। पूरे गुजरात मैं कैमरा लगाने का काम पिछले 10 सालो से चल रहा है और ज्यादातर जगहो पर कैमरा लग गए है और 24 घंटे पुलिस निगरानी हो रही है जो सिर्फ लंदन मैं होता है अभी तक।और बहुत काम किये है पर मुफत खोरी पर जीने वालो के लिए कुछ नहीं किया क्योंकि मोदी जी कर्मयोग को मानते है। ye mere gujrat ki sirf ek jhalak hai bhai ji..aur ye sb kaam modi ji ne sahi me kiya hai, aur wo bhi CM bn ne ke bad se.


विष्णु जी माफ़ करना..... जमीनी हकीकत कुछ और है.... और अगर आप गुजरात के ही हो तो जरा अपने आसपास के कार्यकर्ता ओ के संपर्क बनाओ और हकीकत जानो... क्या क्या हो रहा है.... टोटली मार्केटिंग.... और कुछ नहीं.... अभी जो ज्यादा उछल कूद दिख रही है वो सिर्फ जमीं बेचनेवालो की है.... अगर यही माजरा चलता रहा तो आनेवाली पीढ़ी कभी भी हमें माफ़ नहीं करेगी.... 

सिर्फ हम पक्षपात करके दलीले करनी हो तो आप इस बात का भी जवाब जरुर देंगे.... लेकिन दिल पर हाथ रखकर अगर सोचोगे तो शायद मेरे कहने का तात्पर्य आपको समझ में आएगा.... मैं मोदी का विरोधी नहीं हु, उनकी नीतियों का विरोधी हूँ..... 

दरियाई पट्टी पर सभी खार लेंड की जमीने मत्सुध्योग वाले ने कब्ज़ा कर लिया.... अब भी कब्ज़ा हो रहा है.... और उसमे किसको लाभ पहुंचा है वो तो हा हा हा..... छोडो.... जिसको भी लाभ हुआ हो... लेकिन यह समस्या तब होगी जब बारिश धूम मचाएगी और आसपास के गाँवो में पानी जाएगा..... एक दो साल में सब नींद से जागने की तयारी है..... मत्सुध्योग के लिए जमीं देना बुरी बात नहीं.... लेकिन अतिक्रमण बुरी बात है.... 

दूसरी बात किसानो को सबसे ज्यादा भुगतना पड़ रहा है.... दक्षिण गुजरात में पिछले १३ साल से सिंचाई दर हर साल ७.५% की दर से बढ़ रहा है.... किसी को नजर नहीं आ रहा... मतलब चक्रवृद्धि व्याज के दर वसूले जा रहे है.... रिवर प्रोजेक्ट और सिटी एरिया का विकास क्या वास्तविक विकास है? यहाँ पर किसने जमीने बेचकर घर गाडी ले लेते है और शहरी विस्तार में बसने लगे है अगर ये विकास है तो विकास जरुर हुआ है.... किसानो को जमीं बेचने का शौक नहीं है.... लेकिन मज़बूरी है.... दक्षिण गुजरात में सर की तलवार लटक रही है.... और इससे एक ख़ास ओद्योगिक एकम को ही लाभ होने वाला है.... 

और भी बहुत कुछ है.... जो सब जानते है मगर चुप है क्योंकि मज़बूरी भी है... विपक्ष कमजोर और निर्माल्य है..... वो भी अंदरूनी तौर पर मिल बांटकर ..... हा हा हा....

----------


## Jayeshh

> Bhai Jayeshh@ jo kam modi ji ne nhi kiya hai, uska jok bna dene se ye nhi sidh ho jata ki modi ji galat hai aur kuchh nhi kiya,  kyuki ye kam mai bhi kr skta hu,modi ji ke jagah kejriwal ka aur gujrat ke jagah delhi ka naam dene se bhi ek nya jok bn jayega.   Lekin isase kya hoga?   Kuch nhi.


विष्णु जी जोक मैंने नहीं बनाया... एक जगह कमेंट में मिला मैंने कॉपी पेस्ट किया है.... और आनेवाले दिनों में मोदी भक्त क्या कहेंगे इसका चित्रण किया है इसमें.... और मैंने पहले ही लिख दिया है... माहोल को थोडा हल्का किया जाए.... हा हा हा....

----------


## Jayeshh

> मिडिया वालो क्यों अत्याचार कर रहे हो? केजरीवाल क्या थप्पड़ खायेगा तभी दिखाओगे? बीच-बीच में थोड़ा बहुत दिखाते रहे नहीतो टीवी में दिखने के लिए फिर अपने ही किसी आदमी से थप्पड़ मरवाएगा,,


पांडे जी... आम आदमी को हर कोई थप्पड़ लगा सकता है... क्योंकि वोही तो सारे फसाद की जड़ है है ना? 

क्योंकि पिछले ६५ साल से आम आदमी ही तो राज करता है, उसने ही तो सब घोटालो को अंजाम दिया है, उसने ही विदेशी बेंको में काला धन जमा करवाया है....

साला आम आदमी कब सुधरेगा?

और ये मिडिया.... परिणाम आने के बाद कैसे पलट जायेगी वो भी देखना.... हा हा हा...

----------


## Jayeshh

और एक बात विष्णु जी.... अभी कुछ दिन पहले स्थानिक अखबार से पता चला.... 

तापी नदी के उकाई डेम का लेवल अभी ३२९ फीट है.... और उसमे से केनालो में पानी दे रहे है... अब वो पानी अभी से पुर निवारण के लिए खाली करवाया जा रहा है.... अभी बारिश के दो महीने की देर है.... और गर्मी की सीज़न है.... और बारिश कब होगी ये तो कोई छाती थोक कर कह नहीं सकता.... अगर बारिश लेट हुई.... और उकाई में पानी ३०५ फीट के करीब हो गया तो किसानो को पानी देना बंद कर देंगे.... मतलब ..... मेनेजमेंट कमजोर...... सिर्फ शहरी विस्तार के लोगो को खुश करने के लिए ये तरीका अपनाया गया है..... बाकी उकाई डेम में अगर ज्यादा पानी है तो पहली बारिश सुरु होने के बाद थोडा थोडा पानी छोडके लेवल मेंटेन किया जा सकता है..... कहने का मतलब आप समझ गए होंगे....

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> विष्णु जी माफ़ करना..... जमीनी हकीकत कुछ और है.... और अगर आप गुजरात के ही हो तो जरा अपने आसपास के कार्यकर्ता ओ के संपर्क बनाओ और हकीकत जानो... क्या क्या हो रहा है.... टोटली मार्केटिंग.... और कुछ नहीं.... अभी जो ज्यादा उछल कूद दिख रही है वो सिर्फ जमीं बेचनेवालो की है.... अगर यही माजरा चलता रहा तो आनेवाली पीढ़ी कभी भी हमें माफ़ नहीं करेगी.... सिर्फ हम पक्षपात करके दलीले करनी हो तो आप इस बात का भी जवाब जरुर देंगे.... लेकिन दिल पर हाथ रखकर अगर सोचोगे तो शायद मेरे कहने का तात्पर्य आपको समझ में आएगा.... मैं मोदी का विरोधी नहीं हु, उनकी नीतियों का विरोधी हूँ..... दरियाई पट्टी पर सभी खार लेंड की जमीने मत्सुध्योग वाले ने कब्ज़ा कर लिया.... अब भी कब्ज़ा हो रहा है.... और उसमे किसको लाभ पहुंचा है वो तो हा हा हा..... छोडो.... जिसको भी लाभ हुआ हो... लेकिन यह समस्या तब होगी जब बारिश धूम मचाएगी और आसपास के गाँवो में पानी जाएगा..... एक दो साल में सब नींद से जागने की तयारी है..... मत्सुध्योग के लिए जमीं देना बुरी बात नहीं.... लेकिन अतिक्रमण बुरी बात है.... दूसरी बात किसानो को सबसे ज्यादा भुगतना पड़ रहा है.... दक्षिण गुजरात में पिछले १३ साल से सिंचाई दर हर साल ७.५% की दर से बढ़ रहा है.... किसी को नजर नहीं आ रहा... मतलब चक्रवृद्धि व्याज के दर वसूले जा रहे है.... रिवर प्रोजेक्ट और सिटी एरिया का विकास क्या वास्तविक विकास है? यहाँ पर किसने जमीने बेचकर घर गाडी ले लेते है और शहरी विस्तार में बसने लगे है अगर ये विकास है तो विकास जरुर हुआ है.... किसानो को जमीं बेचने का शौक नहीं है.... लेकिन मज़बूरी है.... दक्षिण गुजरात में सर की तलवार लटक रही है.... और इससे एक ख़ास ओद्योगिक एकम को ही लाभ होने वाला है.... और भी बहुत कुछ है.... जो सब जानते है मगर चुप है क्योंकि मज़बूरी भी है... विपक्ष कमजोर और निर्माल्य है..... वो भी अंदरूनी तौर पर मिल बांटकर ..... हा हा हा....


ajib hal hai, gujrat ke bare me ye sb bkwas news  kaha se aa jate hai, pta hi nhi chalta. Ab to ye hal h ki jo koi gujrat me  kabhi aaye bhi nhi hai,wo log to gujrat ke bare me gujratiyo se jyada jaan ne lge hai. Jaise ki- waha ke kisaan khush h ki nhi hai, jamini haqiqat kuchh aur hi hai, kisan majbur hai, ye h wo h,.what rubbish... ha ha ha ha... Hansi aa rhi hai,  aur jaha tk barish aane ki bat hai, to mai bta du ki,gujrat me pahle bhi badh aa chuki hai,aur jaha tk media walo ki camera bhi nhi pahuch pata hai waha modi ji pahuchate hai, gujrat ke badh me badh pidito ko bachame ke liye,..cm pd ki jimmedari saup ke khud bachaw kmiti ka kman apne hath me liya,aur 9 dino tk badh pidito ke bachaw me lge rhe aur din rat unke bich me rhe,9 dino tk modi ji ne bhi whi khaya jo badh pidit khate the,jaise- biscuts, paw,wegera. Aaj ke jmane me koi aisa neta paida nhi hua h jo aisa kre.mgr birodhi to iska bhi koi mtlb nikal lenge.mai khud ek normal kisan ka beta hu,aur hmare pas jamin bhi km hai,mgr hme koi dikkat nhi hai. Aur haan, log bolte h ki modi ji grib kisan ka km paise me jamin chhin rhi h, are mai puchhta hu ki ek grib kisan ke pas jamin hi kitna hoga,aur agr wo bhi chhin li jaye to kisan khayega kya. Gujrat me amir bhi bahut hai aur unke pas jamin bhi bahut hai,aur wo apne jamin ja ek hissa de bhi dete h to unhe koi frk nhi pdta. Aur jahaa tk apne kisano ki mjburi ki bat ki to mai kahna chahta hu ki agr aisa hota to modi ji aaj waha ke cm na hote,  Bat to bahut likhna chahta hu,mgr ab man nhi krta, kyuki aap isko bhi galat kr doge, ki zamini hqiqt kuchh aur hai,kyuki maine jitni bhi bat likhi thi wo puri ki puri satya aur zameeni haqiqat thi,usme koi milawt nhi hai. Wo satya hai aur satya rhega.aur jaha tk smsya ki bat hai to mai yhi bolunga ki aaj apne pura bharat anek prakar ki samasya se grast hai, aur gujrat bhi bharat me hi aata hai, apke likhane ke mtlb se to yhi lgta hai ki ap kahna chahte h ki agr modi sahi h to gujrat me koi smasya nhi hoti,mgr mai ye kahunga ki smsya kabhi khatm nhi hoti aur jb tk insan rhega.smsya bhi rhegi.

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> विष्णु जी जोक मैंने नहीं बनाया... एक जगह कमेंट में मिला मैंने कॉपी पेस्ट किया है.... और आनेवाले दिनों में मोदी भक्त क्या कहेंगे इसका चित्रण किया है इसमें.... और मैंने पहले ही लिख दिया है... माहोल को थोडा हल्का किया जाए.... हा हा हा....


iske alawa aur kr bhi kya skte ho..haha haha ha

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> और एक बात विष्णु जी.... अभी कुछ दिन पहले स्थानिक अखबार से पता चला.... तापी नदी के उकाई डेम का लेवल अभी ३२९ फीट है.... और उसमे से केनालो में पानी दे रहे है... अब वो पानी अभी से पुर निवारण के लिए खाली करवाया जा रहा है.... अभी बारिश के दो महीने की देर है.... और गर्मी की सीज़न है.... और बारिश कब होगी ये तो कोई छाती थोक कर कह नहीं सकता.... अगर बारिश लेट हुई.... और उकाई में पानी ३०५ फीट के करीब हो गया तो किसानो को पानी देना बंद कर देंगे.... मतलब ..... मेनेजमेंट कमजोर...... सिर्फ शहरी विस्तार के लोगो को खुश करने के लिए ये तरीका अपनाया गया है..... बाकी उकाई डेम में अगर ज्यादा पानी है तो पहली बारिश सुरु होने के बाद थोडा थोडा पानी छोडके लेवल मेंटेन किया जा सकता है..... कहने का मतलब आप समझ गए होंगे....


jaisa ki maine pichhale post me likha tha ki jaha tk smsya ka bat hai, gurat bhi bharat me hi ata hai....aur jrurt h ki smsya ka niptare ke liye sahi neta ki.....kyuki smsya kabhi khatm nhi ho skte... Kahne ka mtlb aap smjh gye honge.

----------


## biji pande

> पांडे जी... आम आदमी को हर कोई थप्पड़ लगा सकता है... क्योंकि वोही तो सारे फसाद की जड़ है है ना? 
> 
> क्योंकि पिछले ६५ साल से आम आदमी ही तो राज करता है, उसने ही तो सब घोटालो को अंजाम दिया है, उसने ही विदेशी बेंको में काला धन जमा करवाया है....
> 
> साला आम आदमी कब सुधरेगा?
> 
> और ये मिडिया.... परिणाम आने के बाद कैसे पलट जायेगी वो भी देखना.... हा हा हा...




जयेश जी अगर नाटक करना  और अपने ही आदमी से थप्पड़ खाना ही आम आदमी की पहचान है तो धन्य हैं कजरी बाबू अगर विदेशो से चन्दा लेकर देश के हिस्से को दुश्मन को देना ही आम आदमी की पहचान है तो धन्य है कजरी बाबू  , अगर नक्सलियों को बढ़ावा देना आम आदमी की पहचान है तो धन्य है कजरी बाबू , अगर मुस्लिम वोट बैंक के लिए वन्दे मातरम् और भारत माता की जय से परहेज करना ही आम आदमी की पहचान है तो धन्य है  कजरी बाबू केवल मोदी जी का ही विरोध करना ही आम आदमी की पहचान है तो ..................................


मुद्दे बहुत है इस देश में पर कजरी बाबू ने विरोध की निति चुनी है न ही उनके पास  करने को कुछ है न बोलने को बस हमें मोदी को रोकना  है यही लक्ष्य है थू है ऐसे आम आदमी पर

----------


## biji pande

> विष्णु जी माफ़ करना..... जमीनी हकीकत कुछ और है.... और अगर आप गुजरात के ही हो तो जरा अपने आसपास के कार्यकर्ता ओ के संपर्क बनाओ और हकीकत जानो... क्या क्या हो रहा है.... टोटली मार्केटिंग.... और कुछ नहीं.... अभी जो ज्यादा उछल कूद दिख रही है वो सिर्फ जमीं बेचनेवालो की है.... अगर यही माजरा चलता रहा तो आनेवाली पीढ़ी कभी भी हमें माफ़ नहीं करेगी.... 
> 
> सिर्फ हम पक्षपात करके दलीले करनी हो तो आप इस बात का भी जवाब जरुर देंगे.... लेकिन दिल पर हाथ रखकर अगर सोचोगे तो शायद मेरे कहने का तात्पर्य आपको समझ में आएगा.... मैं मोदी का विरोधी नहीं हु, उनकी नीतियों का विरोधी हूँ..... 
> 
> दरियाई पट्टी पर सभी खार लेंड की जमीने मत्सुध्योग वाले ने कब्ज़ा कर लिया.... अब भी कब्ज़ा हो रहा है.... और उसमे किसको लाभ पहुंचा है वो तो हा हा हा..... छोडो.... जिसको भी लाभ हुआ हो... लेकिन यह समस्या तब होगी जब बारिश धूम मचाएगी और आसपास के गाँवो में पानी जाएगा..... एक दो साल में सब नींद से जागने की तयारी है..... मत्सुध्योग के लिए जमीं देना बुरी बात नहीं.... लेकिन अतिक्रमण बुरी बात है.... 
> 
> दूसरी बात किसानो को सबसे ज्यादा भुगतना पड़ रहा है.... दक्षिण गुजरात में पिछले १३ साल से सिंचाई दर हर साल ७.५% की दर से बढ़ रहा है.... किसी को नजर नहीं आ रहा... मतलब चक्रवृद्धि व्याज के दर वसूले जा रहे है.... रिवर प्रोजेक्ट और सिटी एरिया का विकास क्या वास्तविक विकास है? यहाँ पर किसने जमीने बेचकर घर गाडी ले लेते है और शहरी विस्तार में बसने लगे है अगर ये विकास है तो विकास जरुर हुआ है.... किसानो को जमीं बेचने का शौक नहीं है.... लेकिन मज़बूरी है.... दक्षिण गुजरात में सर की तलवार लटक रही है.... और इससे एक ख़ास ओद्योगिक एकम को ही लाभ होने वाला है.... 
> 
> और भी बहुत कुछ है.... जो सब जानते है मगर चुप है क्योंकि मज़बूरी भी है... विपक्ष कमजोर और निर्माल्य है..... वो भी अंदरूनी तौर पर मिल बांटकर ..... हा हा हा....




आप पूर्वाग्रह से ग्रसित है इसलिए आपको कुछ दिखाई नहीं देगा काश आप उत्तर प्रदेश के किसी गाँव के होते तब आपको समझ आता की  बिजली  की क्या कीमत है , सडको की क्या कीमत है पानी क्या होता है 

जब दिन भर में मात्र ३ से ५ घंटे बिजली  आती और सड़क कम खड्डे ज्यादा दिखाई पड़ते एक बूँद पानी के लिए तरसते गुंडे  दिन दहाड़े लूट खसोट करते , बहन बेटियों से छेड़छाड़ होती तब आपको समझ में आता 

की विकास क्या होता है मै गुजरात में नहीं रहता पर कई बार गुजरात गया हूँ मेरे कई सम्बन्धी वहां है इसलिए मुझे पता है की असलियत क्या है मेरे घर के पास n.h. 96 पर एक छोटी सी पुलिया  है जो पिछले  

18 महीनो से टूटी है जिसकी वजह से लोगो को 30से 40 km का चक्कर काटना पड़ता है पर सरकार का कोई ध्यान नहीं है ये हाल तब है जबकि चुनाव का मौसम है और राष्ट्रीय राजमार्ग है सोचिये अगर कोई गाँव का रास्ता होता तो ......................

----------


## biji pande

> विष्णु जी माफ़ करना..... जमीनी हकीकत कुछ और है.... और अगर आप गुजरात के ही हो तो जरा अपने आसपास के कार्यकर्ता ओ के संपर्क बनाओ और हकीकत जानो... क्या क्या हो रहा है.... टोटली मार्केटिंग.... और कुछ नहीं.... अभी जो ज्यादा उछल कूद दिख रही है वो सिर्फ जमीं बेचनेवालो की है.... अगर यही माजरा चलता रहा तो आनेवाली पीढ़ी कभी भी हमें माफ़ नहीं करेगी.... 
> 
> सिर्फ हम पक्षपात करके दलीले करनी हो तो आप इस बात का भी जवाब जरुर देंगे.... लेकिन दिल पर हाथ रखकर अगर सोचोगे तो शायद मेरे कहने का तात्पर्य आपको समझ में आएगा.... मैं मोदी का विरोधी नहीं हु, उनकी नीतियों का विरोधी हूँ..... 
> 
> दरियाई पट्टी पर सभी खार लेंड की जमीने मत्सुध्योग वाले ने कब्ज़ा कर लिया.... अब भी कब्ज़ा हो रहा है.... और उसमे किसको लाभ पहुंचा है वो तो हा हा हा..... छोडो.... जिसको भी लाभ हुआ हो... लेकिन यह समस्या तब होगी जब बारिश धूम मचाएगी और आसपास के गाँवो में पानी जाएगा..... एक दो साल में सब नींद से जागने की तयारी है..... मत्सुध्योग के लिए जमीं देना बुरी बात नहीं.... लेकिन अतिक्रमण बुरी बात है.... 
> 
> दूसरी बात किसानो को सबसे ज्यादा भुगतना पड़ रहा है.... दक्षिण गुजरात में पिछले १३ साल से सिंचाई दर हर साल ७.५% की दर से बढ़ रहा है.... किसी को नजर नहीं आ रहा... मतलब चक्रवृद्धि व्याज के दर वसूले जा रहे है.... रिवर प्रोजेक्ट और सिटी एरिया का विकास क्या वास्तविक विकास है? यहाँ पर किसने जमीने बेचकर घर गाडी ले लेते है और शहरी विस्तार में बसने लगे है अगर ये विकास है तो विकास जरुर हुआ है.... किसानो को जमीं बेचने का शौक नहीं है.... लेकिन मज़बूरी है.... दक्षिण गुजरात में सर की तलवार लटक रही है.... और इससे एक ख़ास ओद्योगिक एकम को ही लाभ होने वाला है.... 
> 
> और भी बहुत कुछ है.... जो सब जानते है मगर चुप है क्योंकि मज़बूरी भी है... विपक्ष कमजोर और निर्माल्य है..... वो भी अंदरूनी तौर पर मिल बांटकर ..... हा हा हा....




चलिए आपकी बात मान भी लेता हूँ की मोदी ने  विनाश किया पर क्या वहाँ की जनता पागल है जिन्होंने पिछले 3 बार के विधान सभा चुनावों और 2 बार के लोकसभा चुनावों में उन्हें भारी बहुमत दिया

----------


## biji pande

> Aur Jayeshh bhai, apne modiji pr jok bnaya... Chalo ab mai  apko thoda gujrat ki chhoti si jhalkiya dikhata hu., jo joke nhi haqiqat hai.    पिछले 13 साल से हर मंगलवार को गुजरात मैं जनता  दिवस होता है और पूरा मंत्रिमंडल और सचिव उस  दिन जनता कि समस्याए सुनते है और तो और इस दिनगुजरात के सचिवालय के लिए स्पेशल बस चलती है ताकि आम आदमी को कष्ट न हो और एक बात और सचिवालय मैं हर आदमी को 10 रुपये मैं भर पेट खाना मिलता है। जो मीडिया दिन रात 2002 के दंगो पर छाती पीट ती है वो इनबातो को नहीं  दिखाएगी। जो काम केजरीवाल आज सोच रहा है वो काम मोदी जी ने 13 साल पहले ही कर  दिए है।गोदावरी नदी जो आज कि यमुना थी आज लंदन कि थीम्स नदी बना दी हर घर मैं 24 घंटे पानी वो भी रुपीस 360 साल के रेट पर और ऐसी ऐसी जगह पानी पहुचगया जहा पानी देखना बड़ा मुश्किल होता था यानि रेगिस्तानी जगहो पर पाइप लाइनपहुच गयी बिजली कि पूर्ती और पानी के शय को रोकने के लिए ऐसे उपाय कि पानी भी ना उड़े और बिजली भी मिल जाए यानि नहरो पर सूरज से बिजली बनाने के संयंत्र। जानवरो और जमीन कि सुरक्षा के कानून ताकि किसानो को कोई दिक्कत न हो। पूरे गुजरात मैं कैमरा लगाने का काम पिछले 10 सालो से चल रहा है और ज्यादातर जगहो पर कैमरा लग गए है और 24 घंटे पुलिस निगरानी हो रही है जो सिर्फ लंदन मैं होता है अभी तक।और बहुत काम किये है पर मुफत खोरी पर जीने वालो के लिए कुछ नहीं किया क्योंकि मोदी जी कर्मयोग को मानते है। ye mere gujrat ki sirf ek jhalak hai bhai ji..aur ye sb kaam modi ji ne sahi me kiya hai, aur wo bhi CM bn ne ke bad se.




विष्णु जी जो लोग पूर्वाग्रह से ग्रसित हैं उन्हें कुछ नहीं दिखेगा

----------


## biji pande

सोनिया के खिलाफ कोई आप उम्मीदवार नहीं  ओविसी के खिलाफ कोई आप उम्मीदवार नहीं , सलमान खुर्सिद के खिलाफ और चिदंबरम के बेटे के खिलाफ कोई आप उम्मीदवार नहीं अशोक चव्हान के खिलाफ भी कोई नहीं इससे साबित हो जाता है की आप की A टीम कौन है और उसका लक्ष्य  मोदी जी को रोकना क्यों है खुजली ने खुद कहा है हम जितने नहीं हारने आये हैं

----------


## biji pande

मैं नरेन्द्र मोदी की कड़ी निंदा करता  हूँ जो विगत बारह वर्षो से एक सक्षम राज्य के चीफ मिनिस्टर हैं। जो की एक सांप्रदायिक व्यक्ति हैं, तथा देश के सबसे बड़े भ्रष्ट हैं (ऎ.के. 49 के अनुसार ) मोदी एक ऐसा गन्दा व्यक्ति है जिसकी पत्नी जशोदाबेन 62 साल की आयु में एक समान्य टीचर है भ्रष्टाचार किया हुआ पैसा नही दिया मोदी ने। मोदी के बड़े भाई रिटायर हेल्थ ऑफिसर है 75 साल के हैं पेंसन पर जीविका चल रही है मोदी ने इनको भी भ्रष्टाचार किये हुए पैसो में हिस्सा नही दिया
। छोटे भाई प्रह्लाद जी 62 साल एक छोटी दूकान चलाते है। पंकज जी 57 साल क्लर्क है इनको भी हिस्सा नही दिया। 2 बहने है अमृत जी, वसंत जी समान्य परिवार से है इनको भी मोदी ने हिस्सा नही दिया करप्सन किये पैसो में। मोदी जी अगर चाहते तो परिवार को धन बल से सम्पन बना देते मोदी जी पिछले 13 साल से एक सम्पन्न राज्य के सी एम. है। अरे भाई देश इसका अकेले का थोड़ी है जो ये अकेले चिंता करे घरवालो के लिए थोडा़ करप्सन तो करना ही चाहिए ना वरना मर गया तो कौन पूछेगा?
तात्या साहेब के घरवाले चाय बेचते थे। वो भगत सिंह के घरवालो की हालत तो आप भी जानते हो। वो नाथूराम गोडसे की अस्थियाँ अब भी पड़ी हैं म्यूजियम में किसी देशभक्त के इंतज़ार में। वो सुभाष चन्द्र बॉस गुमनामी की मौत मर गये। राजीव दिक्षित स्वदेशी - स्वदेशी चिल्ला के मर गये(?) लालबहादुर शास्त्री जी मात्र 35 रूपये अकाउंट में छोड़कर मरे। कौन पूछता है इनको??? याद भी नही किसी को बस जयंती आई, मनायी और भूल गये और देश के लोंडे जिन्हें अमिताभ के पेट में दर्द होता है तो दुःख होता है। सनी लिओनि की नई विडियो नही आती तो दुःख होता है। सलमान-शाहरुख की नई पिक्चर फ्लोप हो जाती है तो दुःख होता है। किन्तु जब गाँधी जैसे दुरात्मा 'भगतसिंह को आतंकवादी कहते हैं तब दुःख नही होता, केजरी वाल जैसा विदेशी ऎजेन्ट मोदी को अदानी और अम्बानी का दल्लाल करता है तब दु:ख नही होता है। मोदी को मौत का सौदागर कहने पर दु:ख नही होता है, अपने देश के सौनिकों के सर कटने पर दु:ख, नही होता है। हिन्दुस्तान की धरती में घुस कर हिन्दुस्तानीयों के गले काटने पर दु:ख नही होता है। हिन्दुऔं की माँ-बहन की लव जिहाद में इज्जत निलाम होने पर दु:ख नही होता है।........ अजी छोडिऐ. .पागल है वो मोदी जो अन्धो के शहर में आईना बेचते फिरता है।

----------


## biji pande

> क्योंकि पिछले ६५ साल से आम आदमी ही तो राज करता है, उसने ही तो सब घोटालो को अंजाम दिया है, उसने ही विदेशी बेंको में काला धन जमा करवाया है....
> 
> साला आम आदमी कब सुधरेगा?
> 
> ..



जनाब आम आदमी नहीं आम आदमी पार्टी की जननी उसकी सहयोगी कांग्रेस ने राज किया है

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> मैं नरेन्द्र मोदी की कड़ी निंदा करता  हूँ जो विगत बारह वर्षो से एक सक्षम राज्य के चीफ मिनिस्टर हैं। जो की एक सांप्रदायिक व्यक्ति हैं, तथा देश के सबसे बड़े भ्रष्ट हैं (ऎ.के. 49 के अनुसार ) मोदी एक ऐसा गन्दा व्यक्ति है जिसकी पत्नी जशोदाबेन 62 साल की आयु में एक समान्य टीचर है भ्रष्टाचार किया हुआ पैसा नही दिया मोदी ने। मोदी के बड़े भाई रिटायर हेल्थ ऑफिसर है 75 साल के हैं पेंसन पर जीविका चल रही है मोदी ने इनको भी भ्रष्टाचार किये हुए पैसो में हिस्सा नही दिया। छोटे भाई प्रह्लाद जी 62 साल एक छोटी दूकान चलाते है। पंकज जी 57 साल क्लर्क है इनको भी हिस्सा नही दिया। 2 बहने है अमृत जी, वसंत जी समान्य परिवार से है इनको भी मोदी ने हिस्सा नही दिया करप्सन किये पैसो में। मोदी जी अगर चाहते तो परिवार को धन बल से सम्पन बना देते मोदी जी पिछले 13 साल से एक सम्पन्न राज्य के सी एम. है। अरे भाई देश इसका अकेले का थोड़ी है जो ये अकेले चिंता करे घरवालो के लिए थोडा़ करप्सन तो करना ही चाहिए ना वरना मर गया तो कौन पूछेगा?तात्या साहेब के घरवाले चाय बेचते थे। वो भगत सिंह के घरवालो की हालत तो आप भी जानते हो। वो नाथूराम गोडसे की अस्थियाँ अब भी पड़ी हैं म्यूजियम में किसी देशभक्त के इंतज़ार में। वो सुभाष चन्द्र बॉस गुमनामी की मौत मर गये। राजीव दिक्षित स्वदेशी - स्वदेशी चिल्ला के मर गये(?) लालबहादुर शास्त्री जी मात्र 35 रूपये अकाउंट में छोड़कर मरे। कौन पूछता है इनको??? याद भी नही किसी को बस जयंती आई, मनायी और भूल गये और देश के लोंडे जिन्हें अमिताभ के पेट में दर्द होता है तो दुःख होता है। सनी लिओनि की नई विडियो नही आती तो दुःख होता है। सलमान-शाहरुख की नई पिक्चर फ्लोप हो जाती है तो दुःख होता है। किन्तु जब गाँधी जैसे दुरात्मा 'भगतसिंह को आतंकवादी कहते हैं तब दुःख नही होता, केजरी वाल जैसा विदेशी ऎजेन्ट मोदी को अदानी और अम्बानी का दल्लाल करता है तब दु:ख नही होता है। मोदी को मौत का सौदागर कहने पर दु:ख नही होता है, अपने देश के सौनिकों के सर कटने पर दु:ख, नही होता है। हिन्दुस्तान की धरती में घुस कर हिन्दुस्तानीयों के गले काटने पर दु:ख नही होता है। हिन्दुऔं की माँ-बहन की लव जिहाद में इज्जत निलाम होने पर दु:ख नही होता है।........ अजी छोडिऐ. .पागल है वो मोदी जो अन्धो के शहर में आईना बेचते फिरता है।


aur bhai, modi ji jbse CM bne h tbse apni maa ke liye ek nya ghar bhi nhi bnwa ske. Fir bhi AAP wale kahte h ki Modi ji helicaptor se ghumte hai aur ambani paisa deta hai, mai bta du ki gujrat ke log unte kngal bhi nhi hai ki Apne CM  ke liye ek helicaptor nhi uplabdh kr ske, kyuki gujrat ke log aur CM smy ki kimt smjhte hai. Aap wale Log kahte h ki bjp ne Modi ke bhashan k liye croro rupye kharch krti hai,mgr wo ye nhi dekhti ki wo croro rupye jo kharch krti hai wo kisko milta hai,- pandal wale aur un saikdo grib mjduro jo pandal aur staze ko bnate,sjate hai. Lekin AAP  wale to sms krwa ke  sim companio wale ka fayda pahuchate hai,jisme ambani ko bhi fayda hota hai. Khair ye sb bat smjhane se koi fayda nhi, kyuki yha pe khud kuchh log itne smjhdar  hai ki, unhe AAP party sahi lgti hai, jiske neta Aaye din chhedkhani aur balatkar jaise case me fnste rhte hai aur jo party kahti hai ki kashmir pak ko de do, aur Z News ke report ke anusar jiske 26% neta dagi hai, khud kejri ke  upr 9 case hai, agr yhi Aam Admi Party ki pahchan hai to thik hai, aur naam hai 'Aam admi' jiske adhe jyada neta crorpati hai.

----------


## Jayeshh

> जनाब आम आदमी नहीं आम आदमी पार्टी की जननी उसकी सहयोगी कांग्रेस ने राज किया है


पण्डे जी आम आदमी के उदय से सिर्फ कांग्रेस को ही नुक्सान हुआ है... ये आप भूल रहे है.... हा हा हा.....

----------


## Jayeshh

दिल्ही चुनाव के नतीजो पर गौर कीजिये.... अपने आप समझ आ जाएगा .... की किसको नुक्सान हुआ किसको फायदा हुआ.....

----------


## Jayeshh

और रही गुजरात की उन्नति की बात.... गुजरात बरसो से अन्य राज्यों से आगे है आगे रहेगा.... लेकिन गुजराती दुनिया के हर कौने में फैला हुआ है.... और गुजराती की खाशियत है जहाँ जहाँ एक गुजराती वहां बस्ता पूरा गुजरात................... 

गुजरात गुजरात है..... उसका विकास तो कोई भी आये.... तय है....

----------


## sultania

> दिल्ही चुनाव के नतीजो पर गौर कीजिये.... अपने आप समझ आ जाएगा .... की किसको नुक्सान हुआ किसको फायदा हुआ.....


साफ तोर पे भाजपा को नुकसान हुआ ,नहीं तो भाजपा सरकार बनाती ही । कांग्रेस तो आम  का समर्थन कर विपक्ष से बाहर हो ही गयी थी, वो तो इतनी थू-थू हो गयी की अरविंद को अधिक ज़लालत से बचने के लिये इस्तफा देना पड़ा ।

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> पण्डे जी आम आदमी के उदय से सिर्फ कांग्रेस को ही नुक्सान हुआ है... ये आप भूल रहे है.... हा हा हा.....


sirf ha ha ha, krne se kuchh nhi hoga, jra btao bhi sahi ki kaha congres ko nuksan hua, mgr mai btata hu ki cngrs ko kya fayda hua, waise to congres ka ptta is bar waise bhi saaf h,mgr aap ke aa jane se delhi ki kuchh janta aap ki chalaki  ko smjh na ske, aur ye kuchh jnta ne socha ki cngrs ko to waise hi wat lgni h to cm ke liye kejri ko vote dete h aur pm k liye bjp ko denge. To ye mt bhulo ki delhi me bhi sbse bdi party bjp hi hai, aur 3 site km mili, mgr congres ka fayda hua ki waha bjp ki srkar nhi bn payi aur aap aur cngres ne sarkar bna li,dusri fayda ki shila ke khilaf koi karyawayi nhi huyi.are haa,ye wahi shila hai jiske khilaf kejriwal chunav ke pahle 360 page ka sabut hath me le ke ghumte the. Aur nuksan jnta ki ye huyi ki kejri kuchh din nautanki dikhane ke bad pm ke lalach me bhag khada hua.

----------


## pkj21

> Bhai Jayeshh@ jo kam modi ji ne nhi kiya hai, uska jok bna dene se ye nhi sidh ho jata ki modi ji galat hai aur kuchh nhi kiya,  kyuki ye kam mai bhi kr skta hu,modi ji ke jagah kejriwal ka aur gujrat ke jagah delhi ka naam dene se bhi ek nya jok bn jayega.   Lekin isase kya hoga?   Kuch nhi.


kya baat kahi hai aapne

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> और रही गुजरात की उन्नति की बात.... गुजरात बरसो से अन्य राज्यों से आगे है आगे रहेगा.... लेकिन गुजराती दुनिया के हर कौने में फैला हुआ है.... और गुजराती की खाशियत है जहाँ जहाँ एक गुजराती वहां बस्ता पूरा गुजरात................... गुजरात गुजरात है..... उसका विकास तो कोई भी आये.... तय है....


haha haha ha, are jnab aap bhi kejri ke trh bdlne lge,hahaha.  abhi to pichhale post me aap gujrat ki kmiyo ko gin gin ke dikha rhe the aur bol rhe the ki gujrat me bikas nhi hua, jamini haqiqat kuchh aur hai, mgr jb hmne gujrat ki vikas ki kuchh sachayi dikhayi to ab ap bdlne lge. Ab gujrat mugle ajam ke jmane se hi vikash-shil hai.  kul milakr ap ab bhi hme yhi dikhana chahte hai ki modi ne kuchh nhi kiya. Ha ha ha... Agle post me ab kuchh aur kahoge... Pahle khud decide kr lo ki gujrat me vikas hua h ki nhi, ya fir zamini hqiqat kuchh aur hai.wegera wegera. Hme ye bhi nhi bhulna chahiye ji jb gujrat me bhukamp aya tha tb gujrat tbah ho gyi thi.uske bad modi ji ke jaisa CM ne gujrat ko sajaya hai. Waise ap pahle decide kr lo ki gujrat vikashshil hai ya nhi,kyuki aap kisi post me dikhate ho ki  gujrat me vikas nhi hua aur kisi me kahte ho ki pahle se hai. Ab pahle se hai ya hai hi nhi, soch lo.

----------


## pkj21

> विष्णु जी जो लोग पूर्वाग्रह से ग्रसित हैं उन्हें कुछ नहीं दिखेगा


vishnu ji aapki baat bilkul sahi hai aur kuchh log to sahi kahne wale se ladne ko taiyar ho jaate hai.

----------


## pkj21

mai vishnu ji ka poora smarthan karti hoon

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> vishnu ji aapki baat bilkul sahi hai aur kuchh log to sahi kahne wale se ladne ko taiyar ho jaate hai.


pkj21 ji@ dhanyabad ji mere support ke liye... Hmse ldkr kya milega logo ko, maine dekha ki kuchh log glt post kr rhe h to maine bhi kuchh sachayi ko samne rkha,     waise bhi, ''Mujhe waqt nhi unse nafarat krne ka jo hmse nafarat krte hai, kyuki mai byast hu un logo me jo hmse mohabbat krte hai''

----------


## pkj21

, ''Mujhe waqt nhi unse nafarat krne ka jo hmse nafarat krte hai, kyuki mai byast hu un logo me jo hmse mohabbat krte hai''[/QUOTE]
aapne kitni pyari baat kahi hai in sabdo ke dwara, dhanyawad

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> ,


aapne kitni pyari baat kahi hai in sabdo ke dwara, dhanyawad [/QUOTE] apko bhi mujhe sahyog ke liye ''Dhanyabad''.

----------


## deshpremi

साहब थप्पड़ से डर नहीं लगता क्योकि अब आदत सी हो गई है 
डर मोदी से लगता है क्योकि मोदी की लहर आफत हो गई है

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> साहब थप्पड़ से डर नहीं लगता क्योकि अब आदत सी हो गई है डर मोदी से लगता है क्योकि मोदी की लहर आफत हो गई है


kya bat kahi hai ji, waah...    bilkul sahi kaha apne, aur kejri bhi kabhi kahta hai ki modi lahr hai, kabhi kahta hai ki modi lahr nhi hai, aur khud hr din,hr media me modi modi hi jpta rhta hai. Yhi Kejri ji bhi ,jo 5 din ke liye gujrat me logo ko zamini haqiqt dikhane gye the, kuchh logo ne smjhaya tha ki ye delhi nhi gujrat hai, agr kanoon todoge to kanoon tumhari tod ke hath me de dega,mgr nhi mane,aur pahle din hi achar sanhita todne ke jurm me pakde gye. Aur uske bad to 5 din ki raily 2 din me hi kejri ji ne pura kr liya aur tisare din waps chale aye, Are pagle(kejriwal ji) yhi to gujrat ka vikash hai, ki tumne 5 din ki raily 2 din me hi pura kr liya aur haa, waha pe tujhe khansi bhi nhi ayi.   Ye mera post bhale hi mazakiya shabd me hai,mgr haqiqat hai.

----------


## pkj21

> साहब थप्पड़ से डर नहीं लगता क्योकि अब आदत सी हो गई है 
> डर मोदी से लगता है क्योकि मोदी की लहर आफत हो गई है


bilkul sahi quatation aaj india ke sandarbh me

----------


## biji pande

> पण्डे जी आम आदमी के उदय से सिर्फ कांग्रेस को ही नुक्सान हुआ है... ये आप भूल रहे है.... हा हा हा.....



ji नहीं अगर आम आदमी पार्टी न  होती तो bjp को दिल्ली में कम से कम 55 सीटें मिलती आम आदमी पार्टी ने केवल bjp का वोट काटा है  कांग्रेस तो अपने कर्मों से ही डूब रही है

----------


## biji pande

> और रही गुजरात की उन्नति की बात.... गुजरात बरसो से अन्य राज्यों से आगे है आगे रहेगा.... लेकिन गुजराती दुनिया के हर कौने में फैला हुआ है.... और गुजराती की खाशियत है जहाँ जहाँ एक गुजराती वहां बस्ता पूरा गुजरात................... 
> 
> गुजरात गुजरात है..... उसका विकास तो कोई भी आये.... तय है....



जनाब ये तो राहुल गाँधी की भाषा है

----------


## Jayeshh

> haha haha ha, are jnab aap bhi kejri ke trh bdlne lge,hahaha.  abhi to pichhale post me aap gujrat ki kmiyo ko gin gin ke dikha rhe the aur bol rhe the ki gujrat me bikas nhi hua, jamini haqiqat kuchh aur hai, mgr jb hmne gujrat ki vikas ki kuchh sachayi dikhayi to ab ap bdlne lge. Ab gujrat mugle ajam ke jmane se hi vikash-shil hai.  kul milakr ap ab bhi hme yhi dikhana chahte hai ki modi ne kuchh nhi kiya. Ha ha ha... Agle post me ab kuchh aur kahoge... Pahle khud decide kr lo ki gujrat me vikas hua h ki nhi, ya fir zamini hqiqat kuchh aur hai.wegera wegera. Hme ye bhi nhi bhulna chahiye ji jb gujrat me bhukamp aya tha tb gujrat tbah ho gyi thi.uske bad modi ji ke jaisa CM ne gujrat ko sajaya hai. Waise ap pahle decide kr lo ki gujrat vikashshil hai ya nhi,kyuki aap kisi post me dikhate ho ki  gujrat me vikas nhi hua aur kisi me kahte ho ki pahle se hai. Ab pahle se hai ya hai hi nhi, soch lo.


विष्णु जी सच कहा है मैंने गुजरत के विकास का श्रेय मोदी को नहीं दिया जा सकता.... और रही कच्छ के भूकंप की बात ..... कत्छी प्रजा है ही मेहन्तु और पत्थर में से पानी निकालने वाली, और देश के और हिस्सों से भी काफी मदद मिली थी... 

गुजरात के विकास की बात कर रहे हो? ये तो ऐसा हुआ की बाप से वहीवट छीन लेने के बाद बेटे ने बेंक से लोन ली और बंगला गाडी खरीद लिया और कहा मैंने किया....... हा हा हा.... कुछ ऐसा ही मंजर है...

सिर्फ किसी भी तरह अपना नाम कैसे जोड़ दे ये किसी से सीखना हो तो मोदी जी से सीखो....

जय भारत.... जय जवान, जय किसान....

----------


## Jayeshh

> जनाब ये तो राहुल गाँधी की भाषा है


जनाब राहुल गाँधी तो अभी अभी बोलने लगा.... और अभी मोदी जी के साथ मिलकर गुब्बारे और तौफी से खेल रहा है....

लेकिन यही बात इसी सूत्र में मैंने कही है आगे भी..... जरा पन्ने पलटिये.....

----------


## Jayeshh

और रही बात मेरे खुद की.... मैं किसी राष्ट्रिय पार्टी से जुड़ा नहीं हु..... आप के पास आम आदमी पार्टी की जितनी डिटेल होगी.... उसका एक अंश भी मेरे पास नहीं है.... बस मेरा दिल कह रहा है.... सच्चाई का साथ देना चाहिए.... चाहे वो कोई भी हो.... और वैसे भी इन दोनों पार्टी ने मिल बांटकर खाके देश को खोखला कर दिया है....

तो फिर एक नए विचार को आगे लाने में हर्ज क्या है?

----------


## Jayeshh

> साहब थप्पड़ से डर नहीं लगता क्योकि अब आदत सी हो गई है 
> डर मोदी से लगता है क्योकि मोदी की लहर आफत हो गई है


देश प्रेमी जी नमस्कार..... 

बड़े भाई अगर मोदी की लहर से डर लगता और सत्ता लालसा होती तो वाराणसी से चुनाव लड़ने की हिम्मत ही नहीं करते.

डर तो मोदी जी को है इसीलिए वड़ोदरा सेफ सिट से चुनाव लड़ रहे है..... हा हा हा....

और चाहे कोई भी जीते.... मोदी जी जीते तो भी वाराणसी में असली जीत तो केजरीवाल की ही कहलाई जायेगी.... क्योंकि किसी पि एम् पद के दावेदार के सामने चुनाव लड़ना कोई आम बात नहीं है...

इतना तो काबुल करोगे दोस्तों?

----------


## Jayeshh

> देवव्रतजी नमस्कार,
> आप का विचार मेरे विचार से लगभग मिलते है, अभी आगे एक सदस्य ने गुजरात में नदियों के जोड़ने के बारे में लेखा है, मेरा उनसे यही कहना है के गुजरात की नर्मदा योजना आज कल की नहीं है, नेहरूजी जब प्रधानमंत्री पद पर थे तबसे है, तब देश की आर्थिक स्थिति और बजेट के मुताबिक उसमे थोड़ी थोड़ी उन्नति होती रही, बिच में कुछ राजकीय विवाद में घसीटा गया और अभी भी सभी राजकीय पार्टी अपने रोटले गरम कर रहे है.
> नर्मदा योजना कोई छोटी योजना नहीं है, इसका पानी गुजरातके राजपिपला से कच्छ के रण तक और पुरे सौराष्ट्र में पहुँचाना है, इसके लिए बहुत ही गहरा अभ्यास और केनालो के लिए नक़्शे तैयार करने पड़ते है जो इतने साल लग गए, बाद में इसको वास्तविक अंजाम दिया गया, सिर्फ नरेन्द्र मोदी के मुख्या प्रधान बनने से और उदघाटन करने से वोह योजना उन्होंने नहीं बनाई. इसके लिए गुजरात के सभी मुख्याप्रधन और प्रजाजनों का सहयोग है और इसलिए ये योजना अभी जो है वोह रूप में साकार हुई है, अभी भी इसमें बहुत सारा काम बाकी है. जब वो योजना पूर्ण रूप से पूरी होगी तो गुजरात का चित्र ही कुछ और होगा इसलिए नरेन्द्र मोदी को इसका श्रेय नहीं दिया जा सकता.
> वैसे भी नरेन्द्र मोदी को प्रचार करना बहुत अच्छा आता है. यह बात से तो आप वाकिफ होंगे ही.


देखिये मित्रो मेरी २५/०९/२०११ की प्रविष्टी....

तब तो राहुल नहीं बोलता था? केजरीवाल भी नहीं था....

----------


## Jayeshh

ये लीजिये और स्पष्टता... २६/०९/२०११ की पोस्टिंग....




> मित्र  मैं मोदी का विरोधी या समर्थक नहीं हूँ, सामान्य आदमी हूँ, मेरा कोई भी पक्ष से लेना देना नहीं है, जो मेरे मन में है और सही है वोही बात में लिख रहा हूँ. प्रधान मंत्री चाहे मोदी बने या कोई दूसरा हमें सही मनो में विकास चाहिए, सिर्फ कागज़ पे नहीं, मोदी आंकड़े बजी में अव्वल है, वैसे भी गुजरात का विकास तो मोदी हो या न हो कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता. लेकिन मोदी की कुछ नीतियाँ जो है वोह बिलकुल किसान विरोधी है, अभी अभी सिंचाई महसूल में फिरसे बढ़ोतरी होने की बात चल रही है. अभी जो रैली का आयोजन कर रहे है इसके बारे में अखबार में आप पढलो और आप खुद ही मनोमंथन कार्लो, क्या यह सही है, अरे रैली निकालनेकी क्या जरुरत है सही कर्म करो, लोगो को नज़र आएगा तो आप खुद ब खुद चुन लिए जाओगे.





> देवव्रतजी
> नमस्कार,
> मैं भी कोई एक आदमी का विरोधी नहीं हूँ. और न ही में आपको ऐसा कहता हूँ, आपके लिखने के अंदाज़ से आप बुज़ुर्ग लग रहे है, और ज्यादा अनुभवी भी लगते है, मैं तो जो थोडा बहुत और मेरे क्षेत्र का है वोही जानता हूँ, और थोडा अख़बार या प्रसारण माध्यम से जो प्राप्त है वोही जनता हूँ, मैं तो भाजपा और कांग्रेस या कोई भी पक्ष हो किसीके भी पक्ष में नहीं हूँ, क्योंकि सब अपने अपने मतों का राजकारण खेल रहे है, कोई भी पक्ष जनता का हित नहीं चाहता, अगर ये लोग जनता का हित चाहते तो आज देश में इतने बड़े घोटाले नहीं होते. और संसद की कार्यवाही भी छोटी छोटी बैटन पर रुकवानी नहीं पड़ती. सरकारी कर्मचारी पूरी ज़िन्दगी नौकरी करने के बाद पेंसन लेता है, ये लोग एक बार चुने जाने के बाद पूरी ज़िन्दगी क्लास वन ऑफिसर से ज्यादा पेंसन लेते है.... थोड़े में बहुत समझो जी....

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> विष्णु जी सच कहा है मैंने गुजरत के विकास का श्रेय मोदी को नहीं दिया जा सकता.... और रही कच्छ के भूकंप की बात ..... कत्छी प्रजा है ही मेहन्तु और पत्थर में से पानी निकालने वाली, और देश के और हिस्सों से भी काफी मदद मिली थी... गुजरात के विकास की बात कर रहे हो? ये तो ऐसा हुआ की बाप से वहीवट छीन लेने के बाद बेटे ने बेंक से लोन ली और बंगला गाडी खरीद लिया और कहा मैंने किया....... हा हा हा.... कुछ ऐसा ही मंजर है...सिर्फ किसी भी तरह अपना नाम कैसे जोड़ दे ये किसी से सीखना हो तो मोदी जी से सीखो....जय भारत.... जय जवान, जय किसान....


ye to mere swal ka jawab hai hi nhi, aur apke hisab se to gujrat me log itne mehnati hai ki kisi cm ki jrurt hi nhi...aur mehnti logo ki jaha tk bat h to isme up aur bihar pahle no. Pe ata hai.

----------


## biji pande

> विष्णु जी सच कहा है मैंने गुजरत के विकास का श्रेय मोदी को नहीं दिया जा सकता.... और रही कच्छ के भूकंप की बात ..... कत्छी प्रजा है ही मेहन्तु और पत्थर में से पानी निकालने वाली, और देश के और हिस्सों से भी काफी मदद मिली थी... 
> 
> गुजरात के विकास की बात कर रहे हो? ये तो ऐसा हुआ की बाप से वहीवट छीन लेने के बाद बेटे ने बेंक से लोन ली और बंगला गाडी खरीद लिया और कहा मैंने किया....... हा हा हा.... कुछ ऐसा ही मंजर है...
> 
> सिर्फ किसी भी तरह अपना नाम कैसे जोड़ दे ये किसी से सीखना हो तो मोदी जी से सीखो....
> 
> जय भारत.... जय जवान, जय किसान....



जनाब पहले आप ने कहा की गुजरात में कोई विकास नहीं हुआ फिर आप कह रहे हो की गुजरात का विकास हुआ है  पर जनता की देन है लगता है आपके  ऊपर पालतू महाराज  उर्फ़ युगपुरुष उर्फ़ खुजली बाबा का ज्यादा ही असर है तभी किसी बात पर टिक नहीं पा रहे 



बस एक ही लक्ष्य है की मोदी जी को बदनाम करो चाहे जितने झूठ बोलने पड़े या पलटी मारनी  पड़े 



वैसे मुझे वहां के लोगों ने 2002 से पहले की भी स्तिथि बतायी है की क्या हाल था बिजली  और सड़क का

----------


## Jayeshh

................

----------


## biji pande

> ye to mere swal ka jawab hai hi nhi, aur apke hisab se to gujrat me log itne mehnati hai ki kisi cm ki jrurt hi nhi...aur mehnti logo ki jaha tk bat h to isme up aur bihar pahle no. Pe ata hai.


बिहारी तो मेहनत के लिए जाने ही जाते हैं

----------


## Jayeshh

> जनाब पहले आप ने कहा की गुजरात में कोई विकास नहीं हुआ फिर आप कह रहे हो की गुजरात का विकास हुआ है  पर जनता की देन है लगता है आपके  ऊपर पालतू महाराज  उर्फ़ युगपुरुष उर्फ़ खुजली बाबा का ज्यादा ही असर है तभी किसी बात पर टिक नहीं पा रहे 
> 
> 
> 
> बस एक ही लक्ष्य है की मोदी जी को बदनाम करो चाहे जितने झूठ बोलने पड़े या पलटी मारनी  पड़े 
> 
> 
> 
> वैसे मुझे वहां के लोगों ने 2002 से पहले की भी स्तिथि बतायी है की क्या हाल था बिजली  और सड़क का


मैं इतना अंध भक्त नहीं हूँ दोस्त.... देख लीजिये मैंने दो साल पहले की  पोस्टिंग यहाँ क्वोट की हुई है.... जबकि केजरीवाल तो अभी अभी अस्तित्व में  आया है.....

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> जनाब पहले आप ने कहा की गुजरात में कोई विकास नहीं हुआ फिर आप कह रहे हो की गुजरात का विकास हुआ है  पर जनता की देन है लगता है आपके  ऊपर पालतू महाराज  उर्फ़ युगपुरुष उर्फ़ खुजली बाबा का ज्यादा ही असर है तभी किसी बात पर टिक नहीं पा रहे बस एक ही लक्ष्य है की मोदी जी को बदनाम करो चाहे जितने झूठ बोलने पड़े या पलटी मारनी  पड़े वैसे मुझे वहां के लोगों ने 2002 से पहले की भी स्तिथि बतायी है की क्या हाल था बिजली  और सड़क का


bhai,ye yugpurush log hai, inpr koi asr nhi hone wala, inko bs kahi pe pdi huyi chiz ko  post kr dene se mtlb hai. Chahe sachayi jo bhi ho.

----------


## biji pande

> Attachment 853705................




जी नहीं कजरी ने तो झूठ बोलने और देशद्रोह का ठेका ले रखा है

----------


## biji pande

> मैं इतना अंध भक्त नहीं हूँ दोस्त.... देख लीजिये मैंने दो साल पहले की  पोस्टिंग यहाँ क्वोट की हुई है.... जबकि केजरीवाल तो अभी अभी अस्तित्व में  आया है.....



पर टार्गेट मोदी जी ही हैं और कजरी की दत्तक माता सोनिया तो पहले से मैदान में है

----------


## biji pande

> bhai,ye yugpurush log hai, inpr koi asr nhi hone wala, inko bs kahi pe pdi huyi chiz ko  post kr dene se mtlb hai. Chahe sachayi jo bhi ho.


पल्टू महाराज उर्फ़ खुजली बाबा की जय हो

----------


## Jayeshh

> bhai,ye yugpurush log hai, inpr koi asr nhi hone wala, inko bs kahi pe pdi huyi chiz ko  post kr dene se mtlb hai. Chahe sachayi jo bhi ho.


अच्छा जोक है दोस्त....

मैं जानता हूँ सच्चाई हमेशा कडवी होती है.... ये बात आपको तभी समझ में आएगी जब मोदी पी.एम्. बन जायेंगे..... तो फिर होने दो.... अब मार्केटिंग ही ऐसा हुआ है गुजरात मॉडल का की किसी को भी कडवी बात झूठ ही लगेगी.... तो इसमें मैं तो कुछ नहीं कर सकता.... पड़ो कुए में.... फिर ये मत कहना की कहा नहीं था.........

जय हिन्द... वन्दे मातरम....

----------


## Jayeshh

और रही बात कहीं भी पढ़ी लिखी बात पोस्ट करने की तो दोस्तों.... जब तक मैं किसी खबर पर गहन विचार ना करू जो मुझे यहाँ जाताना है... तब तक मैं कुछ भी लिखता नहीं हूँ... क्योंकि झूठी बातो से मुझे भी नफरत है.... ऐसी कई बाते फेसबुक पर आती जाती रहती है जो मोदी के खिलाफ या किसी भी पार्टी के खिलाफ होती है... बस नजर अंदाज कर देता हूँ.... जिसमे वजूद लगे वोही शेर करता हूँ.... 

क्योंकि इन सब बातो में मेरा कोई लाभ नहीं होने वाला.... अपने को तो रोज वही सुबह खेत पे जाना है.... और शाम को घर लौटना है.... और जैसे अब तक जीते आये है वैसे ही जीना है.... 

लेकिन अगर कुछ विचार रखने से किसी की आँख खुले तो लगेगा की एक अच्छा कम किया.... बाकी दुनिया की ऐसी की तैसी.....

जो भी हो चुनावी मेले के आनंद दिल खोलकर लीजिये.... कोई भी जीते..... अपने को क्या मिलेगा? बाबाजी का ठुल्लू?

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> 'आप'विदेशी छात्रा से बत्तमीजी कर देश की इज्जत को विदेश में उछालते है ,'आप'गुंडागर्दी की हदें पार करते हुए एक मंत्री की गरिमा को तार तार करते हुए किसी विदेशी छात्रा के घर में आधी रात में अपने'गुंडों'और मीडिया कैमरे के साथ घुसते है ,'आप'या आपके साथी अकारण उस छात्रा के साथ बत्तमीजी करते है , मारपीट करते है ,'आप'उस महिला पर नस्ल भेदी टिपण्णी करते है , दरवाजा न खोलने पर गोली मारने की धमकी देते है ....!!'आप'उसी विदेशी छात्रा को जबरन खुले में कार के पीछे ले जा कर सबके सामने बाथरूम कराके मूत्र का सेम्पिल लेते है , और टेस्टिंग होने पर उस सेम्पिल में किसी प्रकार की नशा या शराब नहीं मिलती है , तब आप को शर्म भी नहीं आती ....!!देवयानी के खिलाफ अत्याचार होने पर हमारे देश में एक भावनात्मक उबाला और क्रोध आया था , क्या अब कोई विदेशी हमारे यहाँ पढ़ने आयेंगे , और सबसे बड़ी बात कि जो हमारी देश की बहिने विदेशों में पढ़ रही है , कल के दिन उनको कोई सामूहिक रूप से वैश्या बोलेगा तब तब'आप'जिम्मेदार होंगे , या जिम्मेदारी लेंगे , ...!!दिल्ली'आप'सरकार के के'कानून मंत्री सोमनाथ भारती अगर जरा भी शर्म अब बांकी है तो चुल्लू भर डूब के मर जा ....!! और वो सब भी ढोंग करना बंद कर दें जो अनशन करने वाले है , जेल भेजो इस गंवार'कानून मंत्री'को जिसको न कानून का ज्ञान है , न एक स्त्री की मर्यादा का .....!!jiske neta chhedkhani ya blatkar jaise mamle me hmesha fanste hi rhte hai,.. sala thu h aisi party pr...aur jo log is party ka smrthan krte h ve to nali k kide se v gye gujre hai.


jayeshh bhai@ab is post ka bhi koi jwab de hi do, ya fir ise bhi glt hi krar do. Ya koi jhutha sach, jiska jamini hqiqt kuchh aur ho.

----------


## biji pande

> अच्छा जोक है दोस्त....
> 
> मैं जानता हूँ सच्चाई हमेशा कडवी होती है.... ये बात आपको तभी समझ में आएगी जब मोदी पी.एम्. बन जायेंगे..... तो फिर होने दो.... अब मार्केटिंग ही ऐसा हुआ है गुजरात मॉडल का की किसी को भी कडवी बात झूठ ही लगेगी.... तो इसमें मैं तो कुछ नहीं कर सकता.... पड़ो कुए में.... फिर ये मत कहना की कहा नहीं था.........
> 
> जय हिन्द... वन्दे मातरम....



चलिए मैआपसे सहमत हो भी  जाऊं की सब मार्केटिंग है पर फिर भी मेरा वोट मोदी जी को होगा क्यूंकि उनका चरित्र दोहरा नहीं है पल्टू महाराज की तरह . वे पाकिस्तान के चंदे पर नहीं पल रहे . फोर्ड फौंडेशन से भीख नहीं  मांगते वोट के लिए किसी धर्म विशेष के लोगो को खुश करने के लिए उल जलूल बयान नहीं देते काश्मीर को पाकिस्तान को देने की बात नहीं करते 


नक्सलियों और काश्मीरी अलगाववादियों से सम्बन्ध नहीं रखते सड़क पर ड्रामा नहीं करते .....................................

----------


## Jayeshh

> jayeshh bhai@ab is post ka bhi koi jwab de hi do, ya fir ise bhi glt hi krar do. Ya koi jhutha sach, jiska jamini hqiqt kuchh aur ho.


विष्णु जी इस बारे में मुझे कोई जानकारी है नहीं और बिना जानकारी मैं इसके खिलाफ या सहमती नहीं जता सकता, और कहीं भी मैंने इस बात के लिए कोई टिपण्णी की भी नहीं है अब तक... मैं तो जो बात मेरी जानकारी में आये और कुछ वजूद लगे तभी कुछ लिखने के काबिल समझता हु, 

अब ये माजरा क्या है ये मेरी जानकारी के बाहर है.... मैंने कभी इस खबर के बारे में ध्यान से पढ़ा नहीं है कहीं भी... और मिडिया पर तो वैसे भी अब ज्यादा भरोसा करना बेकार है.....

----------


## biji pande

केजरीवाल एक रिश्तेदार के घर गए --
(दरवाज़ा खटखटाते है)
रिश्तेदार (अंदर से) - कौन है?
केजरीवाल- मैं बहुत छोटा आदमी हूँ मेरी कोई औकात नही जी..
(रिश्तेदार अंदर से ही पहचान गया अपने बीबी से कहता है -- अजी सुनती हो केजरीवाल जी आये हैं कुछ खाने के लिए ले आओ..|)
बीबी चिल्लाते हुए बोली- अरे जल्दी दरवाज़ा खोलो कही बाहर धरने पर न बैठ जाये|
रिश्तेदार उनका दरवाज़े पर स्वागत करता है..
रिश्तेदार- अंदर आइये सर.. सामने धरना है उस पर बैठ जाइए और बताइये आपको क्या खिलाऊँ?
केजरीवाल- झापड़ थप्पड़ छोड़ के कुछ भी दे दीजिये हम ले लेंगे जी कुछ दिनों से इतना झापड़ खा लिया है क़ी मन भर गया है हमारी कोई औकात नही है जी मांगने की लेकिन आप कह रहे हैं तो चाय पिला दीजिये थोड़ा सा कोरेक्स या ग्लायकोडीन कफ सीरप मिला के बनवा दीजिये.. और हाँ..! चीनी नही रहेगी मैं शुगर का मरीज हूँ लेकिन पहले ये कूलर बंद कर दीजिये मैं मफलर नहीं लाया हूँ इसलिए ठंढ लग रही है.
(आदमी अपने बीबी से -- सुनती हो केजरीवाल जी थप्पड़ नही खाएंगे चाय ले आओ शुगर फ्री कफ सीरप मार के ..)
केजरीवाल और वो रिश्तेदार बात करतें हैं..
रिश्तेदार- भाई साहब हम आपके यूटर्न के कायल हैं सर ये बात बात पर पलटना आपका जन्मजात स्वभाव है या कहीं से स्पेशल कोर्स किया आपने ?
केजरीवाल- हम आम आदमी हैं जी हमारी क्या औकात की हम कोर्स करें.. खों खों खों
रिश्तेदार- आपकी खांसी जा क्यों नहीं रही सर हमेशा कैमरे के सामने आ जाती है ?
केजरीवाल- इसी खांसी से ही लड़ाई के लिए हम राजनीति में आये हैं जी..! अब हम भाजपा कांग्रेस वालो को सिखाएंगे कि कैसे खांसा जायेगा इस देश में..आम आदमी खांस चुका है ओह माफ़ कीजियेगा जाग चुका है |
रिश्तेदार- आप करना क्या चाहते हैं?
केजरीवाल- हम धरना देने के लिए निकले हैं जी इस परम्परागत राजनीती को बदलने आये हैं| लोग अब तक ऑफिस में बैठकर काम करते थे हम सड़कों पर बैठेंगे धरना देंगे प्रदर्शन करेंगे लेकिन पीछे नहीं हटेंगे हम धरना दे के ही रहेंगे.! खों..खों..
रिश्तेदार- आपने दिल्ली में बिजली पानी का क्या किया वादा तो पूरा नहीं किया आपने?
केजरीवाल-मोदी अम्बानी से मिले हैं जी..
रिश्तेदार- 700 लीटर पानी भी नही मिला...
केजरीवाल- मोदी अडानी के जहाज में घुमते हैं उन्हें आम आदमी को बताना होगा जी
रिश्तेदार- आपने बच्चो क़ी कसम खाई थी न समर्थन लेंगे न देंगे..
केजरीवाल- मोदी जी रिलायंस को मदद कर रहे हैं वो गैस के दाम बढ़ाना चाहते हैं खों.. खों ..
रिश्तेदार- कोई सबूत है या ऐसे ही है कह रहे हैं?
केजरीवाल-सबूत है जी 370 पेज का सबूत है.
रिश्तेदार- लेकिन वो तो शीला के खिलाफ था 370 पेज वाला मोदी वाला सबूत कहा है?
केजरीवाल- खों खों ..
रिश्तेदार- अब क्या करेंगे जनता के लिए ?
केजरीवाल-हम उनका हक़ दिलवायेंगे जैसे दिल्ली में दिलवाए हैं रेल भवन पर धरना देकर| लोग खुश हैं मुझे एक आदमी मिला उसने कहा अरविन्द जी आप धरना बहुत अच्छा देते हो तब से हमारी पार्टी ने ठान लिया कि हम धरना ही देंगे और लोगों को उनके हक़ दिलवायेंगे भाजपा और कांग्रेस वाले अम्बानी अडानी से मिले हैं जी.
(बीबी चाय लाती है और पूछती है -
भाई साहब.. घर में अंडे पड़े है खाएंगे?
केजरीवाल धरने से खड़े हो जाते हैं और कहते हैं
नहीं मुझे अंडे नही खाने बनारस में बहुत खाया हूँ|
रिश्तेदार कि बीबी बोली-अरे भाई साहब ! मैं तो अंडे के आमलेट कि बात कर रही थी आप भी न...चौंक जाते हैं
केजरीवाल चाय पीते हैं लेकिन बीच में चाय छोड़ देते है
रिश्तेदार- अरे भाईसाहब आपने चाय छोड़ क्यों दिया?
केजरीवाल- हम अपने मुद्दों से समझौता नही करेंगे आपकी चाय रिलायंस के गैस पर बनी है हम ये चाय नही पिएंगे..| गैस के मुद्दे पर एक चाय तो क्या सौ चाय भी छोड़ना पड़े तो सौ चाय कुर्बान...
रिश्तेदार- भाई साहब आपने चाय छोड़ दी लेकिन सरकारी बंग्ला नहीं छोड़े ऐसा क्यों?
केजरीवाल- हम आम आदमी हैं जी आम आदमी कहाँ जायेगा आज आदमी के पास रहने के लिए घर नही है बच्चे रहेंगे कहाँ? कहाँ धरना देना सीखेंगे?
रिश्तेदार- भाईसाहब सुना है आपके घर का किराया 85000 रूपया महीना है जब आप 85000 रुपया किराया दे सकते हैं तो दो जोड़ी पैंट शर्ट क्यों नही ले लेते एक ही शर्ट अन्ना आंदोलन से पहन कर घूम रहे हैं व्यवस्था बाद में बदल लेना पहले कपडे तो बदल लो.|
केजरीवाल- आम आदमी जीतेगा जी हमने रोटी, कपडा, मकान में से 10000 रुपये थाली वाली रोटी और 85000 रुपये वाले मकान की व्यवस्था कर ली है अब कपड़ा भी लोक सभा के चुनाव के बाद बदल लेंगे वैसे मैं बता दू की मोदी अम्बानी और अडानी से मिले हैं खों खों .. 
रिश्तेदार- लेकिन भाई साहब आप दिल्ली की जगह बनारस क्यों गए यहाँ क्या बुराई थी?
केजरीवाल- देखिये जी हम दिल्ली में व्यवस्था परिवर्तन का काम पूरा चुके लोग बहुत खुश हैं दिल्ली की मेट्रो, रेलवे,बसों का रुट हमने बदल दिया धरना दे दे कर अब यही परिवर्तन हम देश में लाएंगे बनारस की जनता मुझे चुनेगी मैंने बेनियाबाग का मैदान देख लिया अबकी धरना वही होगा
रिश्तेदार- अब बताइये कैसे आना हुआ आपका?
केजरीवाल- बस चंदे का ग्राफ गिर रहा था तो चंदे के लिए अाया था हो सके तो चंदा भी दे दीजिये हमारी वेबसाइट पर जाकर
रिश्तेदार- ठीक है भाई साहब मैं अमेरिका वाले बेटे से कहकर चंदा दिलवा दूंगा
केजरीवाल- धन्यवाद भाई वैसे आम आदमी जग गया है वो जान गया है मोदी अम्बानी अडानी के एजेंट हैं (खों खों ..) 
रिश्तेदार- अभी घर जायेंगे या ऑफिस?
केजरीवाल- ऑफिस तो जाना ही है लेकिन रास्ते में तीन चार जगह धरना देते हुए जाऊंगा अब देर हो रही है धरने के लिए "बाय" !
रिश्तेदार - अगर कभी आपसे मिलना हो तो कहा आऊं ऑफिस या घर?
केजरीवाल- रामलीला मैदान, जंतर-मंतर या कही जहाँ धरना चल रहा हो आ जाना...

----------


## biji pande

> विष्णु जी इस बारे में मुझे कोई जानकारी है नहीं और बिना जानकारी मैं इसके खिलाफ या सहमती नहीं जता सकता, और कहीं भी मैंने इस बात के लिए कोई टिपण्णी की भी नहीं है अब तक... मैं तो जो बात मेरी जानकारी में आये और कुछ वजूद लगे तभी कुछ लिखने के काबिल समझता हु, 
> 
> अब ये माजरा क्या है ये मेरी जानकारी के बाहर है.... मैंने कभी इस खबर के बारे में ध्यान से पढ़ा नहीं है कहीं भी... और मिडिया पर तो वैसे भी अब ज्यादा भरोसा करना बेकार है.....



अब आप अनजान बन रहे और मीडिया वाली बात आपकी सही है क्यूंकि कजरी मीडिया का खडा किया गया भश्मासुर है

----------


## Jayeshh

> चलिए मैआपसे सहमत हो भी  जाऊं की सब मार्केटिंग है पर फिर भी मेरा वोट मोदी जी को होगा क्यूंकि उनका चरित्र दोहरा नहीं है पल्टू महाराज की तरह . वे पाकिस्तान के चंदे पर नहीं पल रहे . फोर्ड फौंडेशन से भीख नहीं  मांगते वोट के लिए किसी धर्म विशेष के लोगो को खुश करने के लिए उल जलूल बयान नहीं देते काश्मीर को पाकिस्तान को देने की बात नहीं करते 
> 
> 
> नक्सलियों और काश्मीरी अलगाववादियों से सम्बन्ध नहीं रखते सड़क पर ड्रामा नहीं करते .....................................


चलो आप की सब ख्वाहिशे पूरी हो.... कश्मीर समस्या का हल आ जायेगा, नक्शालियो की भी तकलीफे दूर हो जायेगी..... चीन से भी सम्बन्ध सुधर जायेंगे.... अगर ये काम भी हो जाए पांच सालो में तो आपके मुंह में गुड शक्कर......... लेकिन क्या ये होगा? 

दिल पर हाथ रखकर सोच लेना मित्र..... इसमें बहस की कोई जगह नहीं है..........

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> और रही बात कहीं भी पढ़ी लिखी बात पोस्ट करने की तो दोस्तों.... जब तक मैं किसी खबर पर गहन विचार ना करू जो मुझे यहाँ जाताना है... तब तक मैं कुछ भी लिखता नहीं हूँ... क्योंकि झूठी बातो से मुझे भी नफरत है.... ऐसी कई बाते फेसबुक पर आती जाती रहती है जो मोदी के खिलाफ या किसी भी पार्टी के खिलाफ होती है... बस नजर अंदाज कर देता हूँ.... जिसमे वजूद लगे वोही शेर करता हूँ.... क्योंकि इन सब बातो में मेरा कोई लाभ नहीं होने वाला.... अपने को तो रोज वही सुबह खेत पे जाना है.... और शाम को घर लौटना है.... और जैसे अब तक जीते आये है वैसे ही जीना है.... लेकिन अगर कुछ विचार रखने से किसी की आँख खुले तो लगेगा की एक अच्छा कम किया.... बाकी दुनिया की ऐसी की तैसी.....जो भी हो चुनावी मेले के आनंद दिल खोलकर लीजिये.... कोई भी जीते..... अपने को क्या मिलेगा? बाबाजी का ठुल्लू?


dekhiye mr. Pahli bat to ye h ki mai apko bta du ki kisi khabar ko padh kr uspe gahn bichar krne se koi khabr jhuthi ya sachi nhi ho jati,blki us sachayi ko janne se hoti hai. Aur desh ka pm ya to sbko baba ji ka thullu de skta hai ya fir sawar  skta hai, Asr pure desh pe hoti hai.

----------


## Jayeshh

> अब आप अनजान बन रहे और मीडिया वाली बात आपकी सही है क्यूंकि कजरी मीडिया का खडा किया गया भश्मासुर है


पण्डे जी सही कह रहा हूँ.... यार दोस्तों में मैं कुछ छुपता नहीं हूँ, जो है वो कहने में मेरा क्या जाएगा? मेरी जानकारी के बाहर है, और मैं कोई आप का वोलेंतियर नहीं हु या नाही रजिस्टर्ड सदस्य....

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> विष्णु जी इस बारे में मुझे कोई जानकारी है नहीं और बिना जानकारी मैं इसके खिलाफ या सहमती नहीं जता सकता, और कहीं भी मैंने इस बात के लिए कोई टिपण्णी की भी नहीं है अब तक... मैं तो जो बात मेरी जानकारी में आये और कुछ वजूद लगे तभी कुछ लिखने के काबिल समझता हु, अब ये माजरा क्या है ये मेरी जानकारी के बाहर है.... मैंने कभी इस खबर के बारे में ध्यान से पढ़ा नहीं है कहीं भी... और मिडिया पर तो वैसे भी अब ज्यादा भरोसा करना बेकार है.....


kamal hai, apko to sachayi se koi mtlb hi nhi hai, apke nhi malum hone se koi bat jhuth nhi ho jati,aur kewl kahi pe padh ke gahn bichar kr lene se koi jhuth sach nhi ho jati. Nhi malum h to pta kijiye malum chal jayega. Kamal hai..?

----------


## Jayeshh

> dekhiye mr. Pahli bat to ye h ki mai apko bta du ki kisi khabar ko padh kr uspe gahn bichar krne se koi khabr jhuthi ya sachi nhi ho jati,blki us sachayi ko janne se hoti hai. Aur desh ka pm ya to sbko baba ji ka thullu de skta hai ya fir sawar  skta hai, Asr pure desh pe hoti hai.


तो विष्णु जी आपको नए शिरे से सच्चाई जान्ने की सलाह मैं देता हूँ.... एक दोस्त के नाते.... क्योंकि हमारे इन मं तिन की ऐसी बहस करके ना बीजेपी जीतेगी ना आप न कांग्रेस... सिर्फ विचारो की धरा हम बाँट रहे है एक दुसरे से..... और इसे पर्सनली न ले....

----------


## Jayeshh

> kamal hai, apko to sachayi se koi mtlb hi nhi hai, apke nhi malum hone se koi bat jhuth nhi ho jati,aur kewl kahi pe padh ke gahn bichar kr lene se koi jhuth sach nhi ho jati. Nhi malum h to pta kijiye malum chal jayega. Kamal hai..?


तो मैंने कब कहा की ये पोस्ट गलत है? ऐसा तो मैंने कही कहा ही नहीं? और ना ही इस पोस्ट पर मैंने कोई टिप्पणी दी है......

----------


## biji pande

> चलो आप की सब ख्वाहिशे पूरी हो.... कश्मीर समस्या का हल आ जायेगा, नक्शालियो की भी तकलीफे दूर हो जायेगी..... चीन से भी सम्बन्ध सुधर जायेंगे.... अगर ये काम भी हो जाए पांच सालो में तो आपके मुंह में गुड शक्कर......... लेकिन क्या ये होगा? 
> 
> दिल पर हाथ रखकर सोच लेना मित्र..... इसमें बहस की कोई जगह नहीं है..........



अगर ये सब काम न भी हो पर स्तिथि और नहीं बिगड़ेगी ऐसा मेरा विश्वास है क्यूंकि जो जहर 60 सालों में कांग्रेस ने बोया है इतनी आसानी से नहीं मिटेगा

----------


## biji pande

> तो विष्णु जी आपको नए शिरे से सच्चाई जान्ने की सलाह मैं देता हूँ.... एक दोस्त के नाते.... क्योंकि हमारे इन मं तिन की ऐसी बहस करके ना बीजेपी जीतेगी ना आप न कांग्रेस... सिर्फ विचारो की धरा हम बाँट रहे है एक दुसरे से..... और इसे पर्सनली न ले....


जयेश जी यहाँ मित्रों में सामान्य सी बात हो रही है इसमें ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं है जो दिल को बुरा लगे हम एक दूसरे के सामने अपने विचार रख रहे हैं बस 


हाँ कमल जी ने मुझ पर व्यक्तिगत टिपण्णी की थी तो मैंने भी उसी भाषा में जवाब दिया था

----------


## Jayeshh

> केजरीवाल एक रिश्तेदार के घर गए --
> (दरवाज़ा खटखटाते है)
> रिश्तेदार (अंदर से) - कौन है?
> केजरीवाल- मैं बहुत छोटा आदमी हूँ मेरी कोई औकात नही जी..
> (रिश्तेदार अंदर से ही पहचान गया अपने बीबी से कहता है -- अजी सुनती हो केजरीवाल जी आये हैं कुछ खाने के लिए ले आओ..|)
> बीबी चिल्लाते हुए बोली- अरे जल्दी दरवाज़ा खोलो कही बाहर धरने पर न बैठ जाये|
> रिश्तेदार उनका दरवाज़े पर स्वागत करता है..
> रिश्तेदार- अंदर आइये सर.. सामने धरना है उस पर बैठ जाइए और बताइये आपको क्या खिलाऊँ?
> केजरीवाल- झापड़ थप्पड़ छोड़ के कुछ भी दे दीजिये हम ले लेंगे जी कुछ दिनों से इतना झापड़ खा लिया है क़ी मन भर गया है हमारी कोई औकात नही है जी मांगने की लेकिन आप कह रहे हैं तो चाय पिला दीजिये थोड़ा सा कोरेक्स या ग्लायकोडीन कफ सीरप मिला के बनवा दीजिये.. और हाँ..! चीनी नही रहेगी मैं शुगर का मरीज हूँ लेकिन पहले ये कूलर बंद कर दीजिये मैं मफलर नहीं लाया हूँ इसलिए ठंढ लग रही है.
> ...


जोक अच्छा है..... हा हा हा......

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> aur bhai, modi ji jbse CM bne h tbse apni maa ke liye ek nya ghar bhi nhi bnwa ske..... ....Aap wale Log kahte h ki bjp ne Modi ke bhashan k liye croro rupye kharch krti hai,mgr wo ye nhi dekhti ki wo croro rupye jo kharch krti hai wo kisko milta hai,- pandal wale aur un saikdo grib mjduro jo pandal aur staze ko bnate,sjate hai. Lekin AAP  wale to sms krwa ke  sim companio wale ka fayda pahuchate hai,jisme ambani ko bhi fayda hota hai. Khair ye sb bat smjhane se koi fayda nhi, kyuki yha pe khud kuchh log itne smjhdar  hai ki, unhe AAP party sahi lgti hai, jiske neta Aaye din chhedkhani aur balatkar jaise case me fnste rhte hai aur jo party kahti hai ki kashmir pak ko de do, aur Z News ke report ke anusar jiske 26% neta dagi hai, khud kejri ke  upr 9 case hai, agr yhi Aam Admi Party ki pahchan hai to thik hai, aur naam hai 'Aam admi' jiske adhe jyada neta crorpati hai.


Jayeshh bhai ji@ is bat ki to jankari hogi, ya ye bhi nhi h

----------


## Jayeshh

रही बात रेल्ली की और उसमे से पंडाल वाले कमाते है हा हा हा..... विष्णु जी ये कोई दलील है? और माँ के लिए घर? यार ये कोई मुद्दा नहीं है... मोदी जी की माँ एक अछे घर में ही रहती है... और उनके और भी भाई है..... और आप पार्टी की छेड़खानी और बलात्कारी होने की बात? सच्चाई क्या है ये तो भगवान् जाने.... मैं तो दिल्ही गया नहीं हूँ.....

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> तो मैंने कब कहा की ये पोस्ट गलत है? ऐसा तो मैंने कही कहा ही नहीं? और ना ही इस पोस्ट पर मैंने कोई टिप्पणी दी है......


yhi to mai apko kuchh kahna chahta hu, ki jb ap AAP ka support kr rhe ho to puri jankari rkho, agr nhi malum h to pta kro,gahn bichar nhi, kyuki bichar krne ka smy tb hoga jb sb pta chal jyegi, fir bichar krna dost, pta to chal hi jayegi,ye news AK ke cm bnane ke 1week ke andr ka hai.aur satya hai, aur ek bat ki jis din AAP ko 28 site mili thi,thik uske agle din aap ka ek neta pr chhed-khani ka arop lga tha.

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> रही बात रेल्ली की और उसमे से पंडाल वाले कमाते है हा हा हा..... विष्णु जी ये कोई दलील है? और माँ के लिए घर? यार ये कोई मुद्दा नहीं है... मोदी जी की माँ एक अछे घर में ही रहती है... और उनके और भी भाई है..... और आप पार्टी की छेड़खानी और बलात्कारी होने की बात? सच्चाई क्या है ये तो भगवान् जाने.... मैं तो दिल्ही गया नहीं हूँ.....


ye lo, agr ye dalil nhi h to fir Kejri hi to bolta tha ki bjp modi ji bhashan k liye croro rupye kharch krti hai... Jaha tk maa ka swal h to yhi to ki modi ki aur bhi bhai hai.. Isiliye to maa achhe ghar me rhti hai,aur isme kuchh aur dalil hai Znews ka, sb bato ko ap jante hai aur in bato ko bhagwan hi kyu jane,ap kyu nhi,ap bhi jane to achha rhega. aur agr in sb bato,aur dalilo ko aap nhi mante, to apke liye kejriwal hi thik hai.

----------


## Jayeshh

> yhi to mai apko kuchh kahna chahta hu, ki jb ap AAP ka support kr rhe ho to puri jankari rkho, agr nhi malum h to pta kro,gahn bichar nhi, kyuki bichar krne ka smy tb hoga jb sb pta chal jyegi, fir bichar krna dost, pta to chal hi jayegi,ye news AK ke cm bnane ke 1week ke andr ka hai.aur satya hai, aur ek bat ki jis din AAP ko 28 site mili thi,thik uske agle din aap ka ek neta pr chhed-khani ka arop lga tha.


सुप्रभात 

विष्णु जी इतना बेव्फुक तो मैं नहीं हूँ की सच्चाई क्या है ये मैं समझ नहीं सकू..... ये बात आपको समझने की जरुरत है..... क्योंकि मार्केटिंग की हवा में आप आ गए है.... मैं नहीं... और अगर मोदी जी प्रधानमंत्री बन जाए तो गुजरात में तो सब अभी यहीं चाहते है की यहाँ से बला जाए.... और फिर आप खुद देखते रहियो.... पांच साल में देश कहाँ से कहाँ पहुँच जाएगा.... 

सपनो के भारत का निर्माण हो जायेगा.....................

----------


## Jayeshh

> ye lo, agr ye dalil nhi h to fir Kejri hi to bolta tha ki bjp modi ji bhashan k liye croro rupye kharch krti hai... Jaha tk maa ka swal h to yhi to ki modi ki aur bhi bhai hai.. Isiliye to maa achhe ghar me rhti hai,aur isme kuchh aur dalil hai Znews ka, sb bato ko ap jante hai aur in bato ko bhagwan hi kyu jane,ap kyu nhi,ap bhi jane to achha rhega. aur agr in sb bato,aur dalilo ko aap nhi mante, to apke liye kejriwal hi thik hai.


मैंने आपके द्वारा दी गयी दलील का जवाब दिया है.... आपने कहा की रेल्ली की वजह से पंडाल बनाने वाले मजदूरों को रोजी रोटी मिलती है.... (ये तो एक बढ़िया जोक सी दलील लगी मुझे) भाई साहब आओ गुजरात में या कहीं और भी... किसी भी क्षेत्र में लेबर प्रॉब्लम कितनी है इस बात से तो आप अनजान होंगे ही नहीं.... इतना तो स्वीकार करोगे न?

और सबसे बड़ा झूठ तो इन्होने आज तक फैलाये रखा... भले ही उनका उनकी पत्नी से कोई सम्बन्ध न रहा हो,,,, भले ही वो क्लीन चित हो.... फिर भी शादीशुदा तो थे? क्यों अपने फॉर्म में ये विगत छुपाते थे.... ये देश की जनता के साथ किया गया धोखा नहीं था?

और दूसरी बात गुजरात में आज विपक्ष नहीं है इसका खामयाजा आज आम जनता भुगत रही है ये भी एक कड़वा सच है.....

----------


## ashwanimale

> मैंने आपके द्वारा दी गयी दलील का जवाब दिया है.... आपने कहा की रेल्ली की वजह से पंडाल बनाने वाले मजदूरों को रोजी रोटी मिलती है.... (ये तो एक बढ़िया जोक सी दलील लगी मुझे) भाई साहब आओ गुजरात में या कहीं और भी... किसी भी क्षेत्र में लेबर प्रॉब्लम कितनी है इस बात से तो आप अनजान होंगे ही नहीं.... इतना तो स्वीकार करोगे न?
> और सबसे बड़ा झूठ तो इन्होने आज तक फैलाये रखा... भले ही उनका उनकी पत्नी से कोई सम्बन्ध न रहा हो,,,, भले ही वो क्लीन चित हो.... फिर भी शादीशुदा तो थे? क्यों अपने फॉर्म में ये विगत छुपाते थे.... ये देश की जनता के साथ किया गया धोखा नहीं था?
> और दूसरी बात गुजरात में आज विपक्ष नहीं है इसका खामयाजा आज आम जनता भुगत रही है ये भी एक कड़वा सच है.....


 विपक्ष नहीं तो इसका जिम्मेदार मोदी नहीं मित्र

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

Aur jayeshh ji,ye mere swal ka jwab to nhi hua. Waise bhi mujhe ap se yhi ummid thi, apse tark krna hi bekar hai, kyuki ap Keriwal ke diwane hai, ek gaddar party ke fan hai.ek repist party,ek bharsht party, ek deshdrohi party jo apki ankho ke tare hai. Jiske age ap sari party to kya sari dunia se bhi  ld jaye. Ab mai apse trk krna jruri nhi smjhta,kyuki pichhale sabhi post me sb clear ho gya hai.

----------


## deshpremi

> देश प्रेमी जी नमस्कार..... 
> 
> बड़े भाई अगर मोदी की लहर से डर लगता और सत्ता लालसा होती तो वाराणसी से चुनाव लड़ने की हिम्मत ही नहीं करते.
> 
> डर तो मोदी जी को है इसीलिए वड़ोदरा सेफ सिट से चुनाव लड़ रहे है..... हा हा हा....
> 
> और चाहे कोई भी जीते.... मोदी जी जीते तो भी वाराणसी में असली जीत तो केजरीवाल की ही कहलाई जायेगी.... क्योंकि किसी पि एम् पद के दावेदार के सामने चुनाव लड़ना कोई आम बात नहीं है...
> 
> इतना तो काबुल करोगे दोस्तों?


मोदी के खिलाफ ही क्यों सोनिया के खिलाफ क्यों नहीं (इसका जवाब कथित केजरीवाल के पास भी नहीं है क्योकि वो सबकी मम्मी है)
और भाई मैंने तो किसी का नाम भी नहीं लिया जयेश भाई 
वैसे मोदी के खिलाफ ये महाशय अकेले नहीं है और भी कितने उम्मीदवार है जो चुनाव लड रहे है तो क्या सब महान हो गए 
ये कुछ समय का फेर है उसके बाद आप नाम कि चिड़िया को कोई पानी भी पिलाने वाला नहीं होगा सिर्फ इलेक्शन तक ही बाहरी शक्तियाँ इनका साथ देंगी 
जहां ये विफल हुए वही इनके पिछवाड़े पर लात मारेंगे

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> मोदी के खिलाफ ही क्यों सोनिया के खिलाफ क्यों नहीं (इसका जवाब कथित केजरीवाल के पास भी नहीं है क्योकि वो सबकी मम्मी है)और भाई मैंने तो किसी का नाम भी नहीं लिया जयेश भाई वैसे मोदी के खिलाफ ये महाशय अकेले नहीं है और भी कितने उम्मीदवार है जो चुनाव लड रहे है तो क्या सब महान हो गए ये कुछ समय का फेर है उसके बाद आप नाम कि चिड़िया को कोई पानी भी पिलाने वाला नहीं होगा सिर्फ इलेक्शन तक ही बाहरी शक्तियाँ इनका साथ देंगी जहां ये विफल हुए वही इनके पिछवाड़े पर लात मारेंगे


deshpremi ji, jayeshh ji ko smjhane se koi fayda nhi hai.aji chhodiye, Inke liye kejriwal dunia ke sbse achhe neta hai,aur modi ji sbse kharab. Yehi mahan rhe, trk krne se koi fayda nhi.ab mai bhi jyada post krna nhi chahta.

----------


## Jayeshh

> deshpremi ji, jayeshh ji ko smjhane se koi fayda nhi hai.aji chhodiye, Inke liye kejriwal dunia ke sbse achhe neta hai,aur modi ji sbse kharab. Yehi mahan rhe, trk krne se koi fayda nhi.ab mai bhi jyada post krna nhi chahta.


हा हा हा............. 

वो चाँद खिला वो तारे हँसे, ये रात अजब मतवाली है......
समझने वाले समझ गए है, ना समझे वो अनारी है......

----------


## Jayeshh

और अब मिलेंगे १६ मई को दोस्तों....

हर एक पार्टी को ४४० वाल्ट का झटका लगने वाला है.... निश्चित तोर पर....

----------


## biji pande

दो दिन पहले खबर आई थी केजरीवाल ने
ट्विट किया कृपया दान दे हमे पैसे
की सख्त जरूरत है ... फिर थोड़े ही देर में
लोगो ने केजरीवाल को ८० लाख रूपये
दान में दे दिए .. मजे की बात ये थी की उस
८० लाख में से ५० लाख एक महिला ने दिए
थे जो दिल्ली में रहती है .... खबर आने पर
आयकर ने जाँच
की तो पता चला की उद्योगपति नवीन
जिंदल ने फर्जी दानदाता बनकर
केजरीवाल को पैसे दिए थे !

----------


## biji pande

चलो मोदी को नहीं लाते हैं.....|
कोई और विकल्प बताते है.....||
चलो नेहरु को ले आते हैं, 
एक और पाकिस्तान बनाते हैं.....|

हम खून पसीना बहा कर आयकर चुकायेंगे, 
और वो अपना कोट विदेश में धुल्वायंगे......||

चलो हाथी पर भरोसा जताते हैं, जो लडते हैं धर्म के नाम पर.....|
उन्हें जात के नाम पर लड़वाते हैं......||

चलो साइकल में हवा भरवाते हैं, शहर में जंगल राज चलवाते हैं.....|
अनपढ़ से आइयाशी और पढ़े लिखो से रिक्शा चलवाते है.....||

या सर्वोतम विकल्प फिर से कांग्रेस को लाते हैं, 
बच्चों से राहुल
की जीवनी पढवाते हैं    |
आँखों पर पट्टी बांध कर खाई में कूद जाते है     ||
आज समझ आया क्यूँ अक्सर विदेशी, कुत्तों और भारतीयों पर रोक लगाते
हैं    |
क्यूंकि कुत्ते घी, और हम शांति-सत्य-सकून और इज्ज़त हजम नहीं कर पाते हैं    ||

----------


## biji pande

एक आजम खां जो भारत माँ को डायन कहता है.....|
एक दिग्विजय जो हर औरत को टंच समझते हैं.....||
किसी को भी सत्ता में लाते हैं, बाऊ बाऊ चिलाते है....|
नहीं मोदी को नहीं लाते हैं, कोई और विकल्प बताते है.....||

जय हिंद, जय भारत, वंदेमातरम.

----------


## biji pande

कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता इस देश को.....
लौटकर वापस यहाँ सम्राट आता है,
सचिन जाता है तो विराट आता है।
पलटकर किताब का पन्ना आता है,
गाँधी जाता है तो अन्ना आता है।
हर हफ्ते शेयर का उछाल आता है,
नेहरु जाता है तो केजरीवाल आता है।
लड़ते लड़ते मरने वाला फौजी वापस आता है,
अगर पटेल मर जाता है तो मोदी वापस आता है।

----------


## poonamsh

> देखिये पहले में स्पस्त्ता करलूं की मेरा कोई पार्टी से लेना देना नहीं है, मैं एक सामान्य किशान हूँ, नरेन्द्र मोदी ने गुजरात का विकास किया, लेकिन कहाँ, स्पस्ट रूप से औधियोगीकरण है, और दूसरी बात किसानो की समस्या तो वहीँ की वहीँ है.... देश का विकास तब होगा जब खेत पेदाशो में बढ़ोतरी होगी, लेकिन खेतिलायक जमीन अगर औधियोगीकरण में जायेगी तो.... सब्जी, कठोर, चावल सब महंगा नहीं होगा तो क्या होगा? यह सिर्फ गुजरात की ही नहीं, देश में हर जगह प्रॉब्लम है, औधियोगीकरण चाहिए, जरुरी है, लेकिन खेतिलायक जमीन के उपर नहीं, देश का अधिकतम विकासदर खेती पैर ही ज्यादा उपलब्ध है, इसलिए तो लालबहादुर शास्त्रीने किशानो को ही पहले अग्रिमता दी थी और देश विकास की और बढ़ा.
> अभी जो उन्होंने सदभावना उपवास किया क्या वोह जरुरी था? यह तो आनेवाले इलेक्शन की तयारी के रूप में है, मीडिया के अनुसार ५१ करोड़ का खर्च हुआ, वोह राजकीय तिजोरी या अंगात तिजोरी या दान के रूप में हो, क्या जरुरी था? 
> ये मेरी निजी राय है, इसका किसी पार्टी या किसी संगठन से लेना देना नहीं है.....


i m with u sir

----------


## poonamsh

> कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता इस देश को.....
> लौटकर वापस यहाँ सम्राट आता है,
> सचिन जाता है तो विराट आता है।
> पलटकर किताब का पन्ना आता है,
> गाँधी जाता है तो अन्ना आता है।
> हर हफ्ते शेयर का उछाल आता है,
> नेहरु जाता है तो केजरीवाल आता है।
> लड़ते लड़ते मरने वाला फौजी वापस आता है,
> अगर पटेल मर जाता है तो मोदी वापस आता है।


kya baat hai sir

----------


## poonamsh

> एक आजम खां जो भारत माँ को डायन कहता है.....|
> एक दिग्विजय जो हर औरत को टंच समझते हैं.....||
> किसी को भी सत्ता में लाते हैं, बाऊ बाऊ चिलाते है....|
> नहीं मोदी को नहीं लाते हैं, कोई और विकल्प बताते है.....||
> 
> जय हिंद, जय भारत, वंदेमातरम.


i m readey to do

----------


## poonamsh

> दो दिन पहले खबर आई थी केजरीवाल ने
> ट्विट किया कृपया दान दे हमे पैसे
> की सख्त जरूरत है ... फिर थोड़े ही देर में
> लोगो ने केजरीवाल को ८० लाख रूपये
> दान में दे दिए .. मजे की बात ये थी की उस
> ८० लाख में से ५० लाख एक महिला ने दिए
> थे जो दिल्ली में रहती है .... खबर आने पर
> आयकर ने जाँच
> की तो पता चला की उद्योगपति नवीन
> ...


thanks for this

----------


## poonamsh

hahahahahahaha

----------


## poonamsh

hahahahgahaha

----------


## poonamsh

sory friends 100 post karne hai

----------


## poonamsh

how to do this

----------


## poonamsh

> पण्डे जी सही कह रहा हूँ.... यार दोस्तों में मैं कुछ छुपता नहीं हूँ, जो है वो कहने में मेरा क्या जाएगा? मेरी जानकारी के बाहर है, और मैं कोई आप का वोलेंतियर नहीं हु या नाही रजिस्टर्ड सदस्य....


i agree with u

----------


## poonamsh

> jayeshh जी
> *में आपकी बात से पूरी तरह सहमत हूँ|  जब तक किसान को उसके पास उपलब्द कृषि भूमि के अनुसार मुफ्त उर्वरक, नहर का पानी या विधुत/डीजल की व्यवस्था सरकारी तंत्र द्वारा नही की जायेगी तब तक किसान की आर्थिक स्थिति नही सुधर सकती| क्योकि किसान आज भी पूरी तरह राम (ईश्वर) के भरोसे ही जीवित है उसका पालनहार आज भी अच्छा मानसून ही है, यदि मानसून कमजोर होता है या अव्यवस्थित होता है तो उसका सबकुच्छ डूब जाता है और डूबते-डूबते जब चुनावी वर्ष आता है तो सरकार वोटो की राजनीति के चलते कर्जे माफी के नाम पर डूबते को तिनके का सहारा दे देती है यही किसान-राजनीति की कहानी है|   *


thanks mitr i agree

----------


## Jayeshh

> कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता इस देश को.....
> लौटकर वापस यहाँ सम्राट आता है,
> सचिन जाता है तो विराट आता है।
> पलटकर किताब का पन्ना आता है,
> गाँधी जाता है तो अन्ना आता है।
> हर हफ्ते शेयर का उछाल आता है,
> नेहरु जाता है तो केजरीवाल आता है।
> लड़ते लड़ते मरने वाला फौजी वापस आता है,
> अगर पटेल मर जाता है तो मोदी वापस आता है।


पण्डे जी कृपया सरदार पटेल के साथ तुलना करके पटेल जी का अपमान मत कीजिये....

कहाँ पटेल और कहा मोदी.............

----------


## Jayeshh

..................

----------


## ashwanimale

> कहाँ पटेल और कहा मोदी.............


मृतकों का सम्मान और जिन्दों का अपमान 
इसलिए नहीं बन रहा अपना भारत महान  रखें ध्यान मृतक नहीं जिंदे करते हैं काम 
इसलिए जिंदे नेताओं का भी करें सम्मान

----------


## kajal janu

> मृतकों का सम्मान और जिन्दों का अपमान इसलिए नहीं बन रहा अपना भारत महानरखें ध्यान मृतक नहीं जिंदे करते हैं काम इसलिए जिंदे नेताओं का भी करें सम्मान


क्या सच मे आज के नेता सम्मान के लायक है?

----------


## kajal janu

लो कोंग्रेशिओ देख लो अपनी अम्मा के जलवे कोंग्रेसिओ की "अम्मा" की शादी से पहेले की एक दुर्लभ तस्वीर...!!! एक ध्रुव नर्तकी और एक एस्कॉर्ट सेवा प्रदाता की रूप में इनके जलवे बहुत महशूर थैंइनका भि जरा सम्मान होना चाहिये

----------


## ashwanimale

> क्या सच मे आज के नेता सम्मान के लायक है?


मोदी में कितने फीसदी बुराई आपको नजर आई

----------


## biji pande

> पण्डे जी कृपया सरदार पटेल के साथ तुलना करके पटेल जी का अपमान मत कीजिये....
> 
> कहाँ पटेल और कहा मोदी.............




मित्र जब लोग केजरीवाल जैसे भ्रष्ट , देशद्रोही , कपटी, और धर्म की राजनीति करने वाले , भगोड़े , झूठे , और महा धूर्त इंसान को इमानदार कह सकते हैं तो मोदी और पटेल जी फिर भी बहुत समानता है

----------


## ashwanimale

> मित्र जब लोग केजरीवाल जैसे भ्रष्ट , देशद्रोही , कपटी, और धर्म की राजनीति करने वाले , भगोड़े , झूठे , और महा धूर्त इंसान को इमानदार कह सकते हैं तो मोदी और पटेल जी फिर भी बहुत समानता है


मित्र किसी को बुरा बता कर राजनीति असली मोदी समर्थक तो नहीं करते, कल उसने स्वयम कहा, नीचे स्तर की राजनीति नहीं करूंगा, क्या आप उनके समर्थक हैं, केजरी को ऐसा कहेंगे तो संदेह उत्पन्न होना स्वाभाविक बनता जाएगा,

----------


## kajal janu

> मोदी में कितने फीसदी बुराई आपको नजर आई


जरा इस पर ध्यान दिजियेँगा 2002 की घटनाओं में मोदी का हाथ होने का काफ़ी सबूत है जिसमें हिंसा के अपराधी, हिंसा में पीड़ित, और पुलिस के बयान भी शामिल हैं। उस समय मोदी ने कई सांप्रदायिक और  भड़काऊ भाषणदिए, जो अब इंटरनेट पर देख सकते हैं। तहलका के कई "स्टिंग  ऑपरेशन"के दौरान हिंसा में भाग लेने वालों ने बताया कि नरेंद्र मोदी ने राज्य प्रशासन को हिंसा को अनदेखा करने का आदेश दिया। उनका यह भी कहना है कि अगर उसने यह आदेश नहीं दिया होता तो हिंसा असंभव होती। मिसाल, नरोडा पाटिया में खून की होली खेलने वाले बाबू बजरंगीका खुफिया कैमरे से लिया गया दो पुलिस अधिकारियों की गवाही के अनुसार गुजरात 2002 नरसंहार में मोदी का हाथ था:• गुजरात पुलिस के डीआईजी संजीव भट्ट ने कहा कि गोधरा कांड के बाद मोदी ने मुख्यमंत्री निवास में हुई एक बैठक में पुलिस अधिकारियों से कहा था कि हिंदुओं को अपना ग़ुस्सा उतारने का मौक़ा दिया जाना चाहिए। आश्चर्य की बात है कि एसआईटी (विशेष जांच दल ) के अनुसार ऐसा आदेश देना  ज़ुर्म नहीं होगा। गुजरात में भाजपा के नेता और राज्य के पूर्व गृहमंत्री हरेन पांड्या ने भी कंसर्न्ड सिटिज़न्स ट्राइब्यूनलके सामने बयान दिया कि इस बैठक के  दौरान मोदी ने ऐसा कहा था। इस बयान के बाद 2003 में पांड्या की हत्या हुई। आज तक पांड्या के कातिल नहीं मिले हैं।• गुजरात के पूर्व डीजीपी आर बी श्रीकुमार ने राज्य सरकार की सहभागिता का बयान दिया है, और यह भी कहा है कि मोदी और उसके प्रतिनिधि ने उसे ग़ैरक़ानूनी और असंवैधानिक  आदेशदिए थे। बाद में इन आदेशों का पालन न करने पर उसकी पदोन्नति नामंज़ूर की थी।इन बातों को गुप्त रखने के लिए 2004 में जब नानावती शाह आयोगगुजरात हिंसा की जाँच कर रहा था, तब गुजरात सरकार के प्रतिनिधियों ने पुलिस अधिकारियों को निर्देश दिया कि आयोग के सवालों के क्या जवाब दिए जाने चाहिए। आर बी श्रीकुमार ने इस मुलाकात का गुप्त रिकॉर्डिंग किया था।हिंसा के एक पीड़ित थे कांग्रेस पार्टी के सांसद एहसान जाफ़री, जो गुलबर्ग सोसाइटी के कत्लेआममें मारे गए। रूपा मोदी और इम्तियाज़ पठान, जिनके परिवार के सदस्य इस कत्लेआम में मारे गए, ने बयान दिया कि जब दंगाईयों की भीड़ सोसाइटी में घुसी थी, तब जाफ़री ने नरेंद्र मोदी को फ़ोन करके मदद माँगी। मदद के बजाय उन्हें गालियाँ मिलीं ( DNAऔर NDTVकी रिपोर्ट देखें)।rtsp://r5---sn-a5m7zu7k.googlevideo.com/CkQLENy73wIaOwma0IGj4IkKpBMYDSANFEIJbXYtZ29vZ2xlSA  RSBXdhdGNoYO76qpuXpdqpU4oBC3VmNEFfQXVTVEF3DA==/0/0/0/video.3gp

----------


## Jayeshh

> जरा इस पर ध्यान दिजियेँगा 2002 की घटनाओं में मोदी का हाथ होने का काफ़ी सबूत है जिसमें हिंसा के अपराधी, हिंसा में पीड़ित, और पुलिस के बयान भी शामिल हैं। उस समय मोदी ने कई सांप्रदायिक और  भड़काऊ भाषणदिए, जो अब इंटरनेट पर देख सकते हैं। तहलका के कई "स्टिंग  ऑपरेशन"के दौरान हिंसा में भाग लेने वालों ने बताया कि नरेंद्र मोदी ने राज्य प्रशासन को हिंसा को अनदेखा करने का आदेश दिया। उनका यह भी कहना है कि अगर उसने यह आदेश नहीं दिया होता तो हिंसा असंभव होती। मिसाल, नरोडा पाटिया में खून की होली खेलने वाले बाबू बजरंगीका खुफिया कैमरे से लिया गया दो पुलिस अधिकारियों की गवाही के अनुसार गुजरात 2002 नरसंहार में मोदी का हाथ था:• गुजरात पुलिस के डीआईजी संजीव भट्ट ने कहा कि गोधरा कांड के बाद मोदी ने मुख्यमंत्री निवास में हुई एक बैठक में पुलिस अधिकारियों से कहा था कि हिंदुओं को अपना ग़ुस्सा उतारने का मौक़ा दिया जाना चाहिए। आश्चर्य की बात है कि एसआईटी (विशेष जांच दल ) के अनुसार ऐसा आदेश देना  ज़ुर्म नहीं होगा। गुजरात में भाजपा के नेता और राज्य के पूर्व गृहमंत्री हरेन पांड्या ने भी कंसर्न्ड सिटिज़न्स ट्राइब्यूनलके सामने बयान दिया कि इस बैठक के  दौरान मोदी ने ऐसा कहा था। इस बयान के बाद 2003 में पांड्या की हत्या हुई। आज तक पांड्या के कातिल नहीं मिले हैं।• गुजरात के पूर्व डीजीपी आर बी श्रीकुमार ने राज्य सरकार की सहभागिता का बयान दिया है, और यह भी कहा है कि मोदी और उसके प्रतिनिधि ने उसे ग़ैरक़ानूनी और असंवैधानिक  आदेशदिए थे। बाद में इन आदेशों का पालन न करने पर उसकी पदोन्नति नामंज़ूर की थी।इन बातों को गुप्त रखने के लिए 2004 में जब नानावती शाह आयोगगुजरात हिंसा की जाँच कर रहा था, तब गुजरात सरकार के प्रतिनिधियों ने पुलिस अधिकारियों को निर्देश दिया कि आयोग के सवालों के क्या जवाब दिए जाने चाहिए। आर बी श्रीकुमार ने इस मुलाकात का गुप्त रिकॉर्डिंग किया था।हिंसा के एक पीड़ित थे कांग्रेस पार्टी के सांसद एहसान जाफ़री, जो गुलबर्ग सोसाइटी के कत्लेआममें मारे गए। रूपा मोदी और इम्तियाज़ पठान, जिनके परिवार के सदस्य इस कत्लेआम में मारे गए, ने बयान दिया कि जब दंगाईयों की भीड़ सोसाइटी में घुसी थी, तब जाफ़री ने नरेंद्र मोदी को फ़ोन करके मदद माँगी। मदद के बजाय उन्हें गालियाँ मिलीं ( DNAऔर NDTVकी रिपोर्ट देखें)।rtsp://r5---sn-a5m7zu7k.googlevideo.com/CkQLENy73wIaOwma0IGj4IkKpBMYDSANFEIJbXYtZ29vZ2xlSA  RSBXdhdGNoYO76qpuXpdqpU4oBC3VmNEFfQXVTVEF3DA==/0/0/0/video.3gp


अगर ये सच्चाई है तो बहु खेद जनक है.... मैं तो सिर्फ इनकी आर्थिक नीतियों की वजह से उनके खिलाफ हूँ 

काजल जी आपने तो गज़ब कर दिया इतनी सारी खबर तो मझे गुजरात में रहकर भी कन्फर्म नहीं है..... कही सुनी बातें शायद सच लग रही है अब तो....

++++++++ बनता है....

----------


## kajal janu

> अगर ये सच्चाई है तो बहु खेद जनक है.... मैं तो सिर्फ इनकी आर्थिक नीतियों की वजह से उनके खिलाफ हूँ काजल जी आपने तो गज़ब कर दिया इतनी सारी खबर तो मझे गुजरात में रहकर भी कन्फर्म नहीं है..... कही सुनी बातें शायद सच लग रही है अब तो....         बनता है....


रेपो के लिये शुक्रिया मित्र मगर मै मोदी के खिलाफ नही , मै तो इनकी हकिकत बयान कर रही हु कि मृतको मे जो सम्मान पाने कि हैसियत थी वो आज के नेताओ कि औकात भि नही मै सिर्फ मोदी कि बात नही करती आज 99.9% नेता भ्रष्ट है । एक नजर इधर भीमुसलमान/ अल्पसंख्यक/ दलितों के बारे में मोदी क्या कहता है?मिसाल के लिए ये है मोदी के कुछ राय:• 2002 के गुजरात हिंसा के तुरंत बाद हिंसा के पीड़ित मुसलमानों के लिए बनाए गए कॅम्पों को मोदी ने " बच्चे पैदा करने के कारखाने "कहा था। उसी भाषण में मोदी ने " हम पाँच, हमारे पच्चीस "शब्दों का इस्तेमाल किया - मतलब यह कि मुसलमान परिवार में एक आदमी, चार बीबी और पच्चीस बच्चे होते हैं, और मुसलमानों की आबादी तेज़ी से बढ़ रही है (सच्चाई यह है कि गुजरात में 1951 में  8.9% लोग मुसलमान थे और नए आंकड़े के अनुसार 9.1% हैं)।• 2002 की एक और घटना में मोदी ने जे एम लिंगडोह (भारत के पूर्व मुख्य चुनाव आयुक्त) के बारे में यह संकेत किया कि वह गुजरात विधानसभा चुनाव में* देरी कर रहे है क्योंकि वह ईसाई है। यह भी संकेत किया कि वह भारतीय नहीं है (लिंगडोह मेघालय का है)।• जुलई 2013 में 2002 हिंसा के बारे में पूछे जाने पर उसने कहा " अगर कोई कुत्ते का बच्चा भी आपकी  कार के नीचे आकर मारा जाता है तो  आपको दुख होता है. "• नवसर्जन ट्रस्टद्वारा 2009 में किए गए जाँच में यह पाया गया कि गुजरात में दलितों के साथ बड़े  पैमाने पर भेदभाव होता है, और उनके खिलाफ़ आम तौर पर हिंसा होती है। लेकिन मोदी के अनुसार दूसरों का मल ढोने, और पाखाना साफ करने वाल्मिकी समुदाय के लिए 'आध्यात्मिकता का अनुभव' है। उनका कहना था कि " किसी वक्त  उन्हें यह प्रबोधन हुआ होगा कि  वाल्मिकी समुदाय का काम है कि  समूचे समाज की खुशी के लिए काम  करना, इस काम को उन्हें भगवान ने  सौंपा है "• एक और साक्षात्कार में मोदी ने कहा: " मैं हिंदु-सिख को नहीं  बाँटना चहता हूँ, हिंदू-इसाई को  नहीं बाँटना चाहता हूँ... "मुसलमानों का ज़िक्र नहीं किया।• 2012 में मोदी ने उर्दू साप्ताहिक नई दुनियाके संपादक, शाहिद सिद्दीकी, से एक साक्षातकार में मोदी ने कहा: " आज कल आप लोगों  के मुँह में भी पानी आ रह है। वो इस  लिए के आप अखंड भारत के नाम पर  मुस्लिम अकशरियती देश बनाना चाहते  हैं "।आने वाले चुनाव में बीजेपी मुस्लिम मतों को जीतने की कोशिश कर रही है। सवाल है कि इस में सचमुच उनका रुख बदला है या सिर्फ़ गठबंधन की  राजनीतिका एक उपाय है, और मुस्लिम  और "माडरट" वोटजीतने की कोशिश? मधु किश्वर जैसे मोदीवादियों के अनुसार मोदी कभी भडकाऊ भाषण नहीं देता है। लेकिन यहाँ दिए गए मिसाल और अन्य जगहों पर भी किए गए जाँच से यह पता चलता है कि मोदी शब्दों का सोच कर इस्तेमाल करता है। लेकिन मुसलमानों और अन्य अल्पसंख्यकों के बारे में उसकी राय उसके साथियों को अच्छे से समझ में आती है।

----------


## kajal janu

अंतरजाल पर खोजिये हर नेता के कारनामो का चिट्ठा आपके सामने होँगा

----------


## ashwanimale

काजल जी,
आपकी आज की सभी पोस्ट पढ़ने के बाद यदि मैं आपके द्वारा दिये बातों को सच मानूं, तो,
इसका अर्थ यह कि मोदी पर लगे इन आरोपों पर 10 वर्ष चलने वाली जांच के बाद मोदी को आरोपों से बरी किया जाना गलत है| हमारी कानून व्यवस्था द्वारा पिछले कई सालों से मोदी की संलिप्पता पर की जाती जांचों के बाद भी गिल्टी न पाये जाना। क्या साबित करता है। क्या आपके हिसाब से सुप्रीम कोर्ट गलत है, कानून दस साल से अंधा बना पड़ा है, 
नेता बयान देते और बोलते तो है ही है, कांग्रेस, भाजपा, सपा, टीएमके, आदि सभी दलों में ऐसे नेता हैं, जिन्होंने विगत समय में जाति विरोधी देश विरोधी बयानों का उपयोग किया है। डायन इत्यादि न जाने क्या क्या कहा इन्होंने।
ऐसे में आपको या अन्य किसी का सिर्फ मोदी  की चुट्टईया उखाड़ना वो भी दस से अधिक वर्षों तक लगातार उखाड़ना कहां का न्याय है। 
अब बस करिये, यदि गल्ती है भी तो, आप गल्तियों पर नेहरू को माफ कर सकते हैं, गांधी को माफ कर सकते हैं, उनके उत्तराधिकारियों को 60 साल तक राज दे सकते हैं, पर अन्य किसी को मौका नहीं देंगे मोदी को भी नहीं देंगे क्यों भला, क्या विशेष बिगाड़ किया मोदी ने। ऐसा किस प्रदेश का सीएम है जिसने अपने शासन में अपनी ताकत का इस्तेमाल नहीं किया, सभी करते हैं। इसके उदाहरन की आवश्यकता नहीं, जब आप मोदी पर इतने तथ्य दे सकतीं हैं, तो सभी प्रदेशों के सीएम् सम्बन्धी तथ्य भी रखती होंगी|

----------


## Jayeshh

> काजल जी,
> आपकी आज की सभी पोस्ट पढ़ने के बाद यदि मैं आपके द्वारा दिये बातों को सच मानूं, तो,
> इसका अर्थ यह कि मोदी पर लगे इन आरोपों पर 10 वर्ष चलने वाली जांच के बाद मोदी को आरोपों से बरी किया जाना गलत है| हमारी कानून व्यवस्था द्वारा पिछले कई सालों से मोदी की संलिप्पता पर की जाती जांचों के बाद भी गिल्टी न पाये जाना। क्या साबित करता है। क्या आपके हिसाब से सुप्रीम कोर्ट गलत है, कानून दस साल से अंधा बना पड़ा है, 
> नेता बयान देते और बोलते तो है ही है, कांग्रेस, भाजपा, सपा, टीएमके, आदि सभी दलों में ऐसे नेता हैं, जिन्होंने विगत समय में जाति विरोधी देश विरोधी बयानों का उपयोग किया है। डायन इत्यादि न जाने क्या क्या कहा इन्होंने।
> ऐसे में आपको या अन्य किसी का सिर्फ मोदी  की चुट्टईया उखाड़ना वो भी दस से अधिक वर्षों तक लगातार उखाड़ना कहां का न्याय है। 
> अब बस करिये, यदि गल्ती है भी तो, आप गल्तियों पर नेहरू को माफ कर सकते हैं, गांधी को माफ कर सकते हैं, उनके उत्तराधिकारियों को 60 साल तक राज दे सकते हैं, पर अन्य किसी को मौका नहीं देंगे मोदी को भी नहीं देंगे क्यों भला, क्या विशेष बिगाड़ किया मोदी ने। ऐसा किस प्रदेश का सीएम है जिसने अपने शासन में अपनी ताकत का इस्तेमाल नहीं किया, सभी करते हैं। इसके उदाहरन की आवश्यकता नहीं, जब आप मोदी पर इतने तथ्य दे सकतीं हैं, तो सभी प्रदेशों के सीएम् सम्बन्धी तथ्य भी रखती होंगी|


हा हा हा..... सही कहा माले जी.... मैं भले मोदी का विरोधी हूँ लेकिन इनकी ऐसी बातो को लेकर कभी भी आगे नहीं आया... जिनके कारण विकास की बाते पीछे रह जाए और दुसरे मुद्दे आगे आ जाए...

मैं विरोधी हूँ तो सिर्फ उनकी नीतियों का.... और झूठ फैलाने का....

जय हो.............

----------


## Jayeshh

कल तो हद हो गयी... बीजेपी के एक नेता ने बयां दे दिया.... मोदी विरोधी को पाकिस्तान भेज देंगे....हा हा हा.... लोकतंत्र का खुअला उपहास..........क्या ऐसे होगा विकास?

----------


## sultania

> कल तो हद हो गयी... बीजेपी के एक नेता ने बयां दे दिया.... मोदी विरोधी को पाकिस्तान भेज देंगे....हा हा हा.... लोकतंत्र का खुअला उपहास..........क्या ऐसे होगा विकास?


हा हा हा जयेश भाई भाजपा चावल बोलती है तो भात की खबर फेलती है । अब देखिये नवादा सीट से भाजपा उम्मीदवार गिरिराज सिंह के ब्यान को -" मेरी पार्टी के पियम पद के उम्मीदवार नरेंद्र मोदी जी का जो विरोध कर रहे हैं ,उन्हे चुनाव परिणाम बाद पाकिस्तान जाना होगा ," अब यहाँ बात केवल ये थी की दूसरे दल बोल रहे हैं की मोदी के आते ही अल्पसंख्यक के ऊपर अत्याचार होंगे, देश बंट जायेगा आदि-आदि ,अब मैं पूछता हूँ की अगर देश फिर बंटेगा तो मुस्लिम के लिये ही ना फिर नया देश बनेगा भाई । 
काजल मित्र दुवारा जारी पोस्ट मैं भी इसी तरह भात ही बनाया गया है ।

----------


## kajal janu

सर जी शायद आप गलत ट्रक पर जा रहे है अगर मेरी आजकी ईन प्रविष्ठियो से किसी भि मित्र को ऐतराज है तो हटा दिया जाए। मैने सिर्फ मोदी के बारे मे नहि कहा आज के दौर के हर नेता के बारे मे कहा मेरी मोदी से या उनके समर्थको से कोइ निजी दुश्मनी नही। मैने आपसे चौपाल पर भि कहा था की मुझे पाँलिटिक्स मे कोई ईँट्रेस नही। यह तो आपने हि पुछा कि, 


> मोदी में कितने फीसदी बुराई आपको नजर आई


और जवाब सुनकर आप गुस्सा हो रहे हो!क्षमा चाहती हु मित्रो अगर मेरी इन प्रविष्ठियो से किसी भी मित्र को दुःख हुआ हो तो नियामक जी से कहकर हटवा दे

----------


## Kamal Ji

नमस्कार दोस्त...............

----------


## kajal janu

> काजल जी ............ *वह कार्य* अभी तक क्यों नही हुआ?


लिजिये हो गया कार्य संपन्न

----------


## gill1313

एक नेता एक गाँव के एक घर में जाकर बोला, "अब हम आ गया हूँ, विकास होगा"।
जीतो: पिछली बार भी तूने यही कहा था, लेकिन 'पिंकी' हुई।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> लिजिये हो गया कार्य संपन्न


आपका स्वागत है...............

----------


## gill1313

> नमस्कार दोस्त...............


नमस्कार मित्र

----------


## ashwanimale

> सर जी शायद आप गलत ट्रक पर जा रहे है अगर मेरी आजकी ईन प्रविष्ठियो से किसी भि मित्र को ऐतराज है तो हटा दिया जाए। मैने सिर्फ मोदी के बारे मे नहि कहा आज के दौर के हर नेता के बारे मे कहा मेरी मोदी से या उनके समर्थको से कोइ निजी दुश्मनी नही।


मुझे तो कोई ऐतराज नहीं, जहां धुंआ दिखेगा, वहां चिंगारी भी होगी, आपने तो सिर्फ यह बताया कि धुंआ कहां-कहां है। और फिर मैं मोदी का वोटर नहीं
इसलिये कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता कि कोई उन्हें क्या कहता है।
और किसी भी नेता को कोई कुछ भी कहे मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ेगा।
क्योंकि मैं इन राजनीतिक नेताओं की सिर्फ उतनी बात करता और उतना ही ध्यान देता हूं, जितना कि पराग्रहियों की बातें करते हैं हम। मेरे लिये सभी नेता एक जैसे एक परिवार के हैं।
इसलिये मेरे नाराज होने का एक फीसदी  भी सवाल नहीं।
मैं जिन नेताओं को पसंद और मान देता हूं, वे सभी विवेकानंद और सुभाष की श्रेणी के हैं।

* आगे भी आप (सभी) मेरी किसी भी बात के विपक्ष में लिख सकते हैं, स्वागत है, मैं इतने कमजोर लेवल का नहीं कि विपक्ष की दो बात भी बर्दाश्त न हों।

----------


## biji pande

> जरा इस पर ध्यान दिजियेँगा 2002 की घटनाओं में मोदी का हाथ होने का काफ़ी सबूत है जिसमें हिंसा के अपराधी, हिंसा में पीड़ित, और पुलिस के बयान भी शामिल हैं। उस समय मोदी ने कई सांप्रदायिक और  भड़काऊ भाषणदिए, जो अब इंटरनेट पर देख सकते हैं। तहलका के कई "स्टिंग  ऑपरेशन"के दौरान हिंसा में भाग लेने वालों ने बताया कि नरेंद्र मोदी ने राज्य प्रशासन को हिंसा को अनदेखा करने का आदेश दिया। उनका यह भी कहना है कि अगर उसने यह आदेश नहीं दिया होता तो हिंसा असंभव होती। मिसाल, नरोडा पाटिया में खून की होली खेलने वाले बाबू बजरंगीका खुफिया कैमरे से लिया गया दो पुलिस अधिकारियों की गवाही के अनुसार गुजरात 2002 नरसंहार में मोदी का हाथ था:• गुजरात पुलिस के डीआईजी संजीव भट्ट ने कहा कि गोधरा कांड के बाद मोदी ने मुख्यमंत्री निवास में हुई एक बैठक में पुलिस अधिकारियों से कहा था कि हिंदुओं को अपना ग़ुस्सा उतारने का मौक़ा दिया जाना चाहिए। आश्चर्य की बात है कि एसआईटी (विशेष जांच दल ) के अनुसार ऐसा आदेश देना  ज़ुर्म नहीं होगा। गुजरात में भाजपा के नेता और राज्य के पूर्व गृहमंत्री हरेन पांड्या ने भी कंसर्न्ड सिटिज़न्स ट्राइब्यूनलके सामने बयान दिया कि इस बैठक के  दौरान मोदी ने ऐसा कहा था। इस बयान के बाद 2003 में पांड्या की हत्या हुई। आज तक पांड्या के कातिल नहीं मिले हैं।• गुजरात के पूर्व डीजीपी आर बी श्रीकुमार ने राज्य सरकार की सहभागिता का बयान दिया है, और यह भी कहा है कि मोदी और उसके प्रतिनिधि ने उसे ग़ैरक़ानूनी और असंवैधानिक  आदेशदिए थे। बाद में इन आदेशों का पालन न करने पर उसकी पदोन्नति नामंज़ूर की थी।इन बातों को गुप्त रखने के लिए 2004 में जब नानावती शाह आयोगगुजरात हिंसा की जाँच कर रहा था, तब गुजरात सरकार के प्रतिनिधियों ने पुलिस अधिकारियों को निर्देश दिया कि आयोग के सवालों के क्या जवाब दिए जाने चाहिए। आर बी श्रीकुमार ने इस मुलाकात का गुप्त रिकॉर्डिंग किया था।हिंसा के एक पीड़ित थे कांग्रेस पार्टी के सांसद एहसान जाफ़री, जो गुलबर्ग सोसाइटी के कत्लेआममें मारे गए। रूपा मोदी और इम्तियाज़ पठान, जिनके परिवार के सदस्य इस कत्लेआम में मारे गए, ने बयान दिया कि जब दंगाईयों की भीड़ सोसाइटी में घुसी थी, तब जाफ़री ने नरेंद्र मोदी को फ़ोन करके मदद माँगी। मदद के बजाय उन्हें गालियाँ मिलीं ( DNAऔर NDTVकी रिपोर्ट देखें)।rtsp://r5---sn-a5m7zu7k.googlevideo.com/CkQLENy73wIaOwma0IGj4IkKpBMYDSANFEIJbXYtZ29vZ2xlSA  RSBXdhdGNoYO76qpuXpdqpU4oBC3VmNEFfQXVTVEF3DA==/0/0/0/video.3gp





काजल जी आपकी बातों में तथ्य कम हैं इसमें अन्य लोगो द्वारा लगाए गए आरोप मात्र हैं जिनकी सत्यता कभी साबित नहीं हुई आप भी अन्य पार्टियों के नेताओं की तरह 2002 का रोना रो रही है जिसका जवाब मोदी जी कई बार दे चुके हैं

----------


## biji pande

> कल तो हद हो गयी... बीजेपी के एक नेता ने बयां दे दिया.... मोदी विरोधी को पाकिस्तान भेज देंगे....हा हा हा.... लोकतंत्र का खुअला उपहास..........क्या ऐसे होगा विकास?




मित्र यही तो आप लोगो की खूबी है की जाना होगा को भेज देंगे में बदल  दिया . 


और एक हीरो ने जब कहा अगर मोदी जी प्रधान मंत्री बन जायेंगे तो वो देश छोड़ देगा ये जनमत का अपमान नहीं है

----------


## Jayeshh

> मित्र यही तो आप लोगो की खूबी है की जाना होगा को भेज देंगे में बदल  दिया . 
> 
> 
> और एक हीरो ने जब कहा अगर मोदी जी प्रधान मंत्री बन जायेंगे तो वो देश छोड़ देगा ये जनमत का अपमान नहीं है


पांडे जी आपने फिर गलत तर्क लागा दिया.... मैंने जिसके बारे में लिखा है वो एक बीजेपी के उमीदवार के बारे में लिखा है... जो की जनता का प्रतिनिधित्व करके संसद में पहुँच सकता है.... ऐसे लोगो से ऐसे बयान क्या उचित है?

और आप जिसकी बात करते हो वो ऐरा गिरा नत्थू कोई भी हो..... उसके, मेरे या आपके बोलने से कितना फर्क पड़ता है ये आप मैं और सब अछि तरह जानते है.....

कहने का मतलब समझ गए होगे.... ज्यादा अभिव्यक्त नहीं कर पा रहा हूँ.....

----------


## comred756

शासक चाहे कोई भी बने हम तो सेवक ही बने रहेंगे 
और ज़ब तक हम हाशिये पर खड़े आखरी आदमी के चेहरे मे मुस्कान नहि लायेंगे तब तक चैन से नही बैठेंगे

----------


## comred756

हममें और तुममे सिर्फ एक अन्तर है 
तुम कुर्सी के सपने देखते हो और हम हर आदमी की रौटी के हक के लिये जीते हैं

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> जरा इस पर ध्यान दिजियेँगा 2002 की घटनाओं में मोदी का हाथ होने का काफ़ी सबूत है जिसमें हिंसा के अपराधी, हिंसा में पीड़ित, और पुलिस के बयान भी शामिल हैं। उस समय मोदी ने कई सांप्रदायिक और  भड़काऊ भाषणदिए, जो अब इंटरनेट पर देख सकते हैं। तहलका के कई "स्टिंग  ऑपरेशन"के दौरान हिंसा में भाग लेने वालों ने बताया कि नरेंद्र मोदी ने राज्य प्रशासन को हिंसा को अनदेखा करने का आदेश दिया। उनका यह भी कहना है कि अगर उसने यह आदेश नहीं दिया होता तो हिंसा असंभव होती। मिसाल, नरोडा पाटिया में खून की होली खेलने वाले बाबू बजरंगीका खुफिया कैमरे से लिया गया दो पुलिस अधिकारियों की गवाही के अनुसार गुजरात 2002 नरसंहार में मोदी का हाथ था:• गुजरात पुलिस के डीआईजी संजीव भट्ट ने कहा कि गोधरा कांड के बाद मोदी ने मुख्यमंत्री निवास में हुई एक बैठक में पुलिस अधिकारियों से कहा था कि हिंदुओं को अपना ग़ुस्सा उतारने का मौक़ा दिया जाना चाहिए। आश्चर्य की बात है कि एसआईटी (विशेष जांच दल ) के अनुसार ऐसा आदेश देना  ज़ुर्म नहीं होगा। गुजरात में भाजपा के नेता और राज्य के पूर्व गृहमंत्री हरेन पांड्या ने भी कंसर्न्ड सिटिज़न्स ट्राइब्यूनलके सामने बयान दिया कि इस बैठक के  दौरान मोदी ने ऐसा कहा था। इस बयान के बाद 2003 में पांड्या की हत्या हुई। आज तक पांड्या के कातिल नहीं मिले हैं।• गुजरात के पूर्व डीजीपी आर बी श्रीकुमार ने राज्य सरकार की सहभागिता का बयान दिया है, और यह भी कहा है कि मोदी और उसके प्रतिनिधि ने उसे ग़ैरक़ानूनी और असंवैधानिक  आदेशदिए थे। बाद में इन आदेशों का पालन न करने पर उसकी पदोन्नति नामंज़ूर की थी।इन बातों को गुप्त रखने के लिए 2004 में जब नानावती शाह आयोगगुजरात हिंसा की जाँच कर रहा था, तब गुजरात सरकार के प्रतिनिधियों ने पुलिस अधिकारियों को निर्देश दिया कि आयोग के सवालों के क्या जवाब दिए जाने चाहिए। आर बी श्रीकुमार ने इस मुलाकात का गुप्त रिकॉर्डिंग किया था।हिंसा के एक पीड़ित थे कांग्रेस पार्टी के सांसद एहसान जाफ़री, जो गुलबर्ग सोसाइटी के कत्लेआममें मारे गए। रूपा मोदी और इम्तियाज़ पठान, जिनके परिवार के सदस्य इस कत्लेआम में मारे गए, ने बयान दिया कि जब दंगाईयों की भीड़ सोसाइटी में घुसी थी, तब जाफ़री ने नरेंद्र मोदी को फ़ोन करके मदद माँगी। मदद के बजाय उन्हें गालियाँ मिलीं ( DNAऔर NDTVकी रिपोर्ट देखें)।rtsp://r5---sn-a5m7zu7k.googlevideo.com/CkQLENy73wIaOwma0IGj4IkKpBMYDSANFEIJbXYtZ29vZ2xlSA  RSBXdhdGNoYO76qpuXpdqpU4oBC3VmNEFfQXVTVEF3DA==/0/0/0/video.3gp


mai to sari bate maan bhi leta, mgr jo apne likha h ki ''jafri ne modi ji ko phone kr k mdad mangi to gali mili''. Yhi pe sari bate glt sabit ho gyi kyuki jis rat kand hua tha us raat total communication system fail tha,aur bijali bhi nhi thi,aur isiliye koi dusare ko phone krna to dur,police station me bhi phone nhi ho skta tha, wrna shayd ye kand bhi nhi ho pata, aur ap ise sanyog kahe ya kuchh bhi, aur mai apko bta du ki modi ji ka naam bhi inhi do wjah se fans gyi,''communication aur electric''. jise cngres wale sb modi ki sajis kahte hai,mgr itne salo me ek bhi sbut nhi mil paya, aur ap to itne sbut de dali, agr ye sahi hota to call record ke adhar pr bhi ek sbut ke tahat ab tk modi ji jail me hote. Ap birodhi h to birodh kro mgr galt bato se Logo me bhram failana acchhi bat nhi hai, aur aashcharya ki bat to ye hai ki kewal gujrat kand ko pisaa jata h mgr gujrat kand kyu hua koi nhi dekhta. Bs yad h to gujrat kand jisme mushlim bhai mare gye. Are mai puchhata hu ki ajadi ke bad se abhi tk apne desh me 18 kand huye hai,jisme 17 me kewal hajaro hindu bhai mare gye the-mgr in sb ke rajya ke cm pr arop lgna to dur ki bat hai,kbhi jikra bhi nhi hota hai, kya hinduo ki jaan ki koi kimt nhi..kya in sabhi kando ki janch ek bar bhi nhi honi chahiye...? Bs yad h to sirf gujrat kand jisme mushlim bhai mare gye the. Akhir aisa kyu..ki hme yad h to sirf gujrat kand..Akhir aisa kyu.?

----------


## ashwanimale

शुक्रिया, विष्णू राज, यह तथ्य निकालने के लिए कि, इस देश में हिन्दुओं को फ़ुटबाल बनाकर सभी खेलते हैं, कि हिन्दू मन्दिर में घंटे के समान हैं जिसके जी में आया जिधर से जी चाहा उधर से हिलाकर चला गया, हाँ यही होता आया है और हो रहा है|

----------


## biji pande

> mai to sari bate maan bhi leta, mgr jo apne likha h ki ''jafri ne modi ji ko phone kr k mdad mangi to gali mili''. Yhi pe sari bate glt sabit ho gyi kyuki jis rat kand hua tha us raat total communication system fail tha,aur bijali bhi nhi thi,aur isiliye koi dusare ko phone krna to dur,police station me bhi phone nhi ho skta tha, wrna shayd ye kand bhi nhi ho pata, aur ap ise sanyog kahe ya kuchh bhi, aur mai apko bta du ki modi ji ka naam bhi inhi do wjah se fans gyi,''communication aur electric''. jise cngres wale sb modi ki sajis kahte hai,mgr itne salo me ek bhi sbut nhi mil paya, aur ap to itne sbut de dali, agr ye sahi hota to call record ke adhar pr bhi ek sbut ke tahat ab tk modi ji jail me hote. Ap birodhi h to birodh kro mgr galt bato se Logo me bhram failana acchhi bat nhi hai, aur aashcharya ki bat to ye hai ki kewal gujrat kand ko pisaa jata h mgr gujrat kand kyu hua koi nhi dekhta. Bs yad h to gujrat kand jisme mushlim bhai mare gye. Are mai puchhata hu ki ajadi ke bad se abhi tk apne desh me 18 kand huye hai,jisme 17 me kewal hajaro hindu bhai mare gye the-mgr in sb ke rajya ke cm pr arop lgna to dur ki bat hai,kbhi jikra bhi nhi hota hai, kya hinduo ki jaan ki koi kimt nhi..kya in sabhi kando ki janch ek bar bhi nhi honi chahiye...? Bs yad h to sirf gujrat kand jisme mushlim bhai mare gye the. Akhir aisa kyu..ki hme yad h to sirf gujrat kand..Akhir aisa kyu.?



देश में आज तक हज़ारों दंगे हुए जिसमे से 2002 में हुआ गुजरात का दंगा ही साम्प्रदायिक दंगों की श्रेणी में आता है बाकी सब एक खेल कूद प्रतियोगिता की श्रेणी में आते हैं तथाकथित सेकुलर कुत्तों की नज़र में

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> देश में आज तक हज़ारों दंगे हुए जिसमे से 2002 में हुआ गुजरात का दंगा ही साम्प्रदायिक दंगों की श्रेणी में आता है बाकी सब एक खेल कूद प्रतियोगिता की श्रेणी में आते हैं तथाकथित सेकुलर कुत्तों की नज़र में


ji bilkul sahi kaha apne, dange to bahut huye hai mgr inme 18 bade bade kand hai gujrat se bhi bade bade,aur sb me hindu mare gye...jinka jikra bhi kabhi nhi hot,aur yhi to maine likha tha ki aisa kyu...ki sirf gujrat dange ko hi pisaa jata hai.? Kya sirf isiliye ki isme mushlim mare gye..to kya hinduo ki jaan ki koi kimat nhi...ki baki dango ki janch ek bar bhi nhi huyi...?

----------


## biji pande

> पांडे जी आपने फिर गलत तर्क लागा दिया.... मैंने जिसके बारे में लिखा है वो एक बीजेपी के उमीदवार के बारे में लिखा है... जो की जनता का प्रतिनिधित्व करके संसद में पहुँच सकता है.... ऐसे लोगो से ऐसे बयान क्या उचित है?
> 
> और आप जिसकी बात करते हो वो ऐरा गिरा नत्थू कोई भी हो..... उसके, मेरे या आपके बोलने से कितना फर्क पड़ता है ये आप मैं और सब अछि तरह जानते है.....
> 
> कहने का मतलब समझ गए होगे.... ज्यादा अभिव्यक्त नहीं कर पा रहा हूँ.....



मित्र जिन साहब ने ये बयान दिया था वो कोई ऐरा गिरा नहीं ये वही साहब हैं जिनकी अमरीका में ज़रा सी तलाशी को देश ने प्रतिष्ठा का सवाल बना लिया था और हमारा तथाकथित सेकुलर मीडिया महीनो तक उस छोटी सी घटना का रोना रोता रहा और हमारी सर्कार ने भी खूब हंगामा किया था और ये वही साहब हैं जो पाकिस्तान में बाढ़ आने पर उसकी सहायता करने  के लिए  तड़प उठे  थे और बहुत  मदद भी की पर भारत के भूकंप पीड़ित और केदार नाथ त्राश्दी पर इनके कान पर जून नहीं रेंगती .


इनके बोलने से एक सांसद के बोलने से ज्यादा फर्क पड़ता है क्यूंकि युवा इन्हें अपना रोल मोडल मानते हैं  .

----------


## biji pande

> ji bilkul sahi kaha apne, dange to bahut huye hai mgr inme 18 bade bade kand hai gujrat se bhi bade bade,aur sb me hindu mare gye...jinka jikra bhi kabhi nhi hot,aur yhi to maine likha tha ki aisa kyu...ki sirf gujrat dange ko hi pisaa jata hai.? Kya sirf isiliye ki isme mushlim mare gye..to kya hinduo ki jaan ki koi kimat nhi...ki baki dango ki janch ek bar bhi nhi huyi...?




विष्णु जी असाम और काश्मीर में हर साल हज़ारों निर्दोष मारे जाते हैं पर उनकी कभी चर्चा नहीं होती न मीडिया में न सरकार में आखिर क्यूँ 


क्यूँ जब भी मोदी जी बात आती है केवल 2002 के दंगे ही  याद किये जाते हैं कोई  ये क्यूँ नहीं देखता की 12 वर्षों में वहां कोई दंगा नहीं हुआ जबकि उत्तर प्रदेश की समाजवादी सरकार के मात्र 2 वर्षों में लगभग 150 से ज्यादा दंगे हुए हैं

----------


## comred756

दंगाइयों का कोइ धर्म नही होता 
इन्हे देखते ही गोली मार  देनी चाहिये 

हमारी सरकार आते ही बहूत सख्त कानून बनाया जायेगा

----------


## comred756

कांग्रेस को समर्थन देना हमारी बहुत बड़ी भूल थी

----------


## comred756

इस बार के चुनाव में हमारी 40 से 50 सीट आ रही  हैं 

सरकार हमारे नेतृत्व में तीसरे मोर्चे की बनेगी

----------


## biji pande

> दंगाइयों का कोइ धर्म नही होता 
> इन्हे देखते ही गोली मार  देनी चाहिये 
> 
> हमारी सरकार आते ही बहूत सख्त कानून बनाया जायेगा




जी मै आपकी बात से सहमत हूँ .............................पर आपकी सरकार ????

----------


## biji pande

> इस बार के चुनाव में हमारी 40 से 50 सीट आ रही  हैं 
> 
> सरकार हमारे नेतृत्व में तीसरे मोर्चे की बनेगी



बड़े भाई कहीं आपने रूस और बुल्गारिया की सीटो को भी तो नहीं गिन लिया है ?

----------


## biji pande

मित्रों ये जरुर बताएं की निम्न-लिखित दोहा किसपर लागू होता है ..!!"CM छोड़ PM को ध्यावे...PM मिले ना CM पावे"

----------


## pkj21

> मित्र यही तो आप लोगो की खूबी है की जाना होगा को भेज देंगे में बदल  दिया . 
> 
> 
> और एक हीरो ने जब कहा अगर मोदी जी प्रधान मंत्री बन जायेंगे तो वो देश छोड़ देगा ये जनमत का अपमान नहीं है


aise aadmi ko to aaj hi hindustan chhod dena chahiye

----------


## pkj21

aise logo ke liye vastav me koi stan na to india me hai or na hi hamare dil me hai

----------


## ashwanimale

> इस बार के चुनाव में हमारी 40 से 50 सीट आ रही  हैं 
> 
> सरकार हमारे नेतृत्व में तीसरे मोर्चे की बनेगी


जी आपका (तीसरे मोर्चे) प्रधानमन्त्री कौन होगा, 
पुछा इसलिए कि जनता को हक है की वोटिंग से पहले वह अपने पंचसाला हीरो को जाने

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> aise aadmi ko to aaj hi hindustan chhod dena chahiye


shahrukh khan ko bhi jald se jald pakistan bhej dena chahiye...isne bhi bola tha ki mai nhi chahta ki modi PM bne..agr modi PM bne to mai pakistan chala jaunga. Mai puchhta hu ki aise log bharat me kya kr rhe hai, jinko pakistan pyara hai. Ye shahrukh- jo bharat me kamaya hua bharat ka paisa pakistan me badh ya bhukamp etc aane pr apne croro rupya pakistan me deta hai..aur bharat me ya uttrakhand me ek rupya bhi nhi daan kiya.jisko bhart se jyada pakistan ke log pasand h aur jo khul ke bolta h bolta h ki mujhe pakistani log bahut pasand hai.. Aise logo ko bharat me rhne ka kya hq hai.? Jo pakistan hmare sainiko ka sir kat k le jate hai,aur ye saala bolta hai ki pakistan ko maaf kr do,glti bharat ki hai.

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

Aur dosto Repo ke liye dhanyabad...

----------


## comred756

> जी मै आपकी बात से सहमत हूँ .............................पर आपकी सरकार ????


धन्यबाद आप हमारी एक बात से तो सहमत हूये

----------


## comred756

> जी आपका (तीसरे मोर्चे) प्रधानमन्त्री कौन होगा, 
> पुछा इसलिए कि जनता को हक है की वोटिंग से पहले वह अपने पंचसाला हीरो को जाने


संविधान में ऐसी कोई व्यवस्था नही है श्रीमान 

अगर भारतीय लोकतंत्र में प्रधानमंत्री का सीधा चुनाव हो तो हमारी पार्टी के उम्मीदवार की जीत 100% तय होगी

----------


## comred756

> बड़े भाई कहीं आपने रूस और बुल्गारिया की सीटो को भी तो नहीं गिन लिया है ?


श्रीमान हम आपकी तरह 272 या 300 से अधिक की डींग नही मारते 


में घोषणा करता हूं कि यदि आपकी पार्टी 272 सीट ले आयी तो में राजनितिक चर्चा/ राजनिती शब्द से सन्यास ले  लूगा

----------


## comred756

> जी मै आपकी बात से सहमत हूँ .............................पर आपकी सरकार ????


लगता है आपको इतिहास की जानकारी नही है जब एक सीट वाली पार्टी का सांसद प्रधानमंत्री बन सकता है तो हमरा क्यो नही बन सकता


कामरेड ज्योंति बसु के लिये प्रधानमंत्री पद का प्रस्ताव ठुकराना हमारी पार्टी की बड़ी गलती थी जिसे अब हम नही दोहराएंगे

----------


## pkj21

SRK ko bann kar dena chahiye bharat mai

----------


## biji pande

> श्रीमान हम आपकी तरह 272 या 300 से अधिक की डींग नही मारते 
> 
> 
> में घोषणा करता हूं कि यदि आपकी पार्टी 272 सीट ले आयी तो में राजनितिक चर्चा/ राजनिती शब्द से सन्यास ले  लूगा





बड़े भाई डिंग हाकने के लिए भी कलेजा चाहिए जो पीठ  पर छूरा मारने वाले वामपंथियों में कही नहीं है और ऐसे कितने लोग कितनी घोषणा कर चुके हैं पर अमल ....................

----------


## biji pande

> SRK ko bann kar dena chahiye bharat mai



इस मुद्दे पर जयेश  भाई की प्रतिक्रया का इन्तजार है

----------


## biji pande

> संविधान में ऐसी कोई व्यवस्था नही है श्रीमान 
> 
> अगर भारतीय लोकतंत्र में प्रधानमंत्री का सीधा चुनाव हो तो हमारी पार्टी के उम्मीदवार की जीत 100% तय होगी



आप भी न चुटकुले बढ़िया बना लेते हैं

----------


## biji pande

> जी आपका (तीसरे मोर्चे) प्रधानमन्त्री कौन होगा, 
> पुछा इसलिए कि जनता को हक है की वोटिंग से पहले वह अपने पंचसाला हीरो को जाने



अगर तीसरे मोर्चे की सरकार बनती है तो उसमे प्रधान  मंत्री के 12 पद होंगे

----------


## ashwanimale

> संविधान में ऐसी कोई व्यवस्था नही है श्रीमान 
> 
> अगर भारतीय लोकतंत्र में प्रधानमंत्री का सीधा चुनाव हो तो हमारी पार्टी के उम्मीदवार की जीत 100% तय होगी


अफ़सोस तो यही है कि संविधान में लिखी बातों का तोड़ सभी के पास है 
तभी तो सोने की चिड़िया अपने देश को बना रखा है खड़िया 
कि जरा से धक्के प्रेशर से चकनाचूर होने का खतरा रहता है 
वरना मजाल किसी कि अपने महान देश की यह हालत होती - 
एक नई फिल्म चेन्नई vs चाइना देखिये - यह फिल्म अच्छी है

----------


## comred756

> बड़े भाई डिंग हाकने के लिए भी कलेजा चाहिए जो पीठ  पर छूरा मारने वाले वामपंथियों में कही नहीं है और ऐसे कितने लोग कितनी घोषणा कर चुके हैं पर अमल ....................




मन के लड्डू खाने में कोई बुराई नही है श्रीमान जी 

भाई आप लोगों के डीगानुसार 300 सीट बीजेपी और 300 सीट कांग्रेस की आ  रही हैं 

बधाई हो

----------


## comred756

दोनो बारी बारी से देश को जनता की कमाई लूट रहै हैं

----------


## comred756

> अफ़सोस तो यही है कि संविधान में लिखी बातों का तोड़ सभी के पास है 
> तभी तो सोने की चिड़िया अपने देश को बना रखा है खड़िया 
> कि जरा से धक्के प्रेशर से चकनाचूर होने का खतरा रहता है 
> वरना मजाल किसी कि अपने महान देश की यह हालत होती - 
> एक नई फिल्म चेन्नई vs चाइना देखिये - यह फिल्म अच्छी है


आपका कहना सही है इन्होने ही देश का बंटाधार कर रक्खा है 
अब जनता को एक दिन खड़ा होना ही पड़ेगा ये ऐसे नही मानेगे

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> मन के लड्डू खाने में कोई बुराई नही है श्रीमान जी भाई आप लोगों के डीगानुसार 300 सीaट बीजेपी और 300 सीट कांग्रेस की आ  रही हैं बधाई हो


mr. Mai apko bta du ki ye sarve media ki hai n ki bjp walo ki.. Ki bjp ko 250 sit ke pas Aur congres 100 sit k niche ayegi.  bjp walo ne kabhi nhi bola ki mujhe itni site ayegi. Bda aya direction dene wala..Bat krta hai..hmm

----------


## comred756

> mr. Mai apko bta du ki ye sarve media ki hai n ki bjp walo ki.. Ki bjp ko 250 sit ke pas Aur congres 100 sit k niche ayegi.  bjp walo ne kabhi nhi bola ki mujhe itni site ayegi. Bda aya direction dene wala..Bat krta hai..hmm


 श्रीमान जी चलो आप ही बता दें आपकी पार्टी की  आपके अनुसार कितनी सीट आ रही है

----------


## Jayeshh

> इस मुद्दे पर जयेश  भाई की प्रतिक्रया का इन्तजार है


मैं क्या प्रतिक्रिया दूँ मित्र? इस देश की जनता है ऐसे लोगो को सर आँखों पर बिठा देती है.... और हमारी राजनितिक पार्टिया उन्हें बड़े भाई मान लेती है सिर्फ जनता का वोट पाने के लिए.....

जैसे की सचिन को भारत रत्न देने के लिए पुरे नियम बदल दिए गए.... जबकि इसका असली हकदार कोई और था.....

सचिन क्रिकेट खेलता है और क्रिकेट हमारे देश की राष्ट्रिय खेल नहीं है... वो एक निजी संस्था है.... लेकिन इसमें भी राजनीती आ गई और ...... क्या कहूँ?

ओलिंपिक के मैडल लाने वाले को कोई सन्मान नहीं इस देश में.... जब के वर्ल्ड कप क्या जित लिया हमारे देश के नेता लोग क्रिकेटरों को जमीं बांटने लगे थे जैसे इनके बाप की खैरात हो....

----------


## sultania

> मन के लड्डू खाने में कोई बुराई नही है श्रीमान जी 
> 
> भाई आप लोगों के डीगानुसार 300 सीट बीजेपी और 300 सीट कांग्रेस की आ  रही हैं 
> 
> बधाई हो


मित्र जी ड़िंगे तो सबसे ज्यादा वामपंथियों ने मारी है ,वो क्या है जरा बंगाल के हालत देखे नींद ही उड़ जायेगी
1- कलकत्ता मैं सोनागाछी मैं अनेतिक रूप से चलता देह वयपार ,यहाँ वाम सरकार थी ,आम आदमी का शासन था , क्या हुआ, वेश्यावृति यहाँ जबरन होती है, महिलाये खरीदी ओर बेची जाती है, इतने खुलेआम ये कार्य होता है की एक अनाड़ी भी यहाँ जा के इसे प्राप्त कर सकता है। ये वासनपूर्ति का सामाजिक अधिकार वाम मोर्चे के समय मैं काफी आगे चला गया । 
2- भिखमंगे -जहां भी  बंगाल मैं  जाओ आपको मिल जायेंगे , इतने भिखमंगे देश भर मैं नहीं है ,जीतने बंगाल मैं है , आम आदमी को वाम मोर्चा ने अधिकार दिया, कुछ भी काम ना करो, फ्री मैं खाओ । 
अब ये तो हकीकत है संदेह हो तो देख आओ भाई,

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> श्रीमान जी चलो आप ही बता दें आपकी पार्टी की  आपके अनुसार कितनी सीट आ रही है


mai apko koi bhavishyawani krne wala lgta hu kya..?jo bta du..kewl mere aur apke kahne se thodi n ho jayegi..Ye janta khud ty kregi.. Aur jo bhi ayegi, 16 may ko pta to chal hi jayegi.aur jaha tk bjp ka kahna to yhi h ki atl ji ke smy me 180 site bjp ko mili thi,to is bar cngrs ki halt dekhte huye 200 sit ke as pas to ayegi hi. Mgr ye to bjp ki apni bat huyi,jo hr party dawa krti hai,  mgr ye to 16 may ko hi pta chalegi..aur Agr apki party ki jeet hoti h to mai badhayi jrur dunga. Aur agr mai jis party ka support krta hu aur wo jitati h to mai khush hounga..aur kya? Isme jhuth muth ka bhram failane se kya hoga..?

----------


## comred756

> मित्र जी ड़िंगे तो सबसे ज्यादा वामपंथियों ने मारी है ,वो क्या है जरा बंगाल के हालत देखे नींद ही उड़ जायेगी
> 1- कलकत्ता मैं सोनागाछी मैं अनेतिक रूप से चलता देह वयपार ,यहाँ वाम सरकार थी ,आम आदमी का शासन था , क्या हुआ, वेश्यावृति यहाँ जबरन होती है, महिलाये खरीदी ओर बेची जाती है, इतने खुलेआम ये कार्य होता है की एक अनाड़ी भी यहाँ जा के इसे प्राप्त कर सकता है। ये वासनपूर्ति का सामाजिक अधिकार वाम मोर्चे के समय मैं काफी आगे चला गया । 
> 2- भिखमंगे -जहां भी  बंगाल मैं  जाओ आपको मिल जायेंगे , इतने भिखमंगे देश भर मैं नहीं है ,जीतने बंगाल मैं है , आम आदमी को वाम मोर्चा ने अधिकार दिया, कुछ भी काम ना करो, फ्री मैं खाओ । 
> अब ये तो हकीकत है संदेह हो तो देख आओ भाई,



जी सत्य है कुछ समस्याओ पर हम  अधिक काम न कर पाये

----------


## sultania

अब ये भी समझना होगा हमे की डॉलर के मुक़ाबले रुपया 1947 के  बाद कब मजबूत हुआ ? रुपया डॉलर से जितना मजबूत होगा ,महंगाई भारत मैं उतनी ही कम होगी । 
रूपये ओर डॉलर की तुलना सन 1947 से लेके आज की तारीख तक करने के बाद इसमे कोई संदेह नहीं रह जाता की भाजपा का शासन देश मैं जब भी रहा रुपया डॉलर के मुक़ाबले मजबूत हुआ ,रुपया गिरा भी नहीं ,

----------


## comred756

> दोनो बारी बारी से देश को जनता की कमाई लूट रहै हैं


ये मैरे विचार नही है आज के हर आम हिन्दुस्तानी की ऐसी सोच बन गयी है

----------


## comred756

माननीयों के वेतन भत्ते बढ़ाने का विरोध सिर्फ हमारे सांसदो ने किया

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

मोदी का विरोध सिर्फ आर्थिक कारणों से हो रहा है, न की सांप्रदायिक कारणों से ......जब से अमेरिका यूरोप में यह संकेत गया है की मोदी के सत्ता में आने से सरकारी तौर से भी “भारत निर्मित स्वदेशी” वस्तुओ के उत्पादन और उपयोग पर भारत की जनता द्वारा जोर दिया जायेगा, ये देश मोदी का रास्ता रोकने के लिए मोदी विरोधी शक्तिओ को खूब प्रोत्साहन दे रहे हैं.यदि सिर्फ १ साल तक जमकर विदेशी उत्पादों का बहिष्कार कर दिया जाये तो यूरोप और अमेरिका की मुद्राए रुपये के मुकाबले बहुत निचे आ जायेगे. सिर्फ यही नहीं, यूरोप दुबारा मंदी की जकड में चला जायेगा और अमेरिका यूरोप दोनों जगहों पर बेरोजगारी में बेतहाशा वृद्धि होगी क्योकि तब भारत में सामान का उत्पादन होने से रोजगार भारत वालो को मिलेगा. आज के दिन भारत का सारा रोजगार चीन, अमेरिका और यूरोप चला गया है क्योकि हम सब लोग बाहर देशो में बना सामान खरीद रहे हैं.गुजरात दंगे का प्रचार तो सिर्फ भारत की जनता को मुर्ख बनाने के लिए बार बार किया जाता है, विदेशियों द्वारा मोदी का विरोध का सिर्फ आर्थिक कारन है. भारत में स्विट्जरलैंड के 156 गुना लोग रहते हैं और 121 करोड़ लोग दुनिया में सबसे बड़े ग्राहक है घटिया विदेशी उत्पादों के. आज भारत में 5000 विदेशी कंपनिया 27 लाख करोड़ का बिजिनेस करके हर साल 17-18 लाख करोड़ रुपये को डालर में बदलकर अपने देश ले जाती है जिससे रुपये निचे जा रहा है. अर्थक्रान्ति प्रस्ताव के लागू हूने की भनक भी अमेरिका को लग चुकी है जो भारत के लिए अमेरिका की कीमत कम कर देगा.मोदी और डॉ.स्वामी ने बीजेपी सरकार आने पर डालर का भाव 5 साल में 21 रुपये और 10 साल में 10/- रुपये तक लाने की सोच रहे हैं. यदि डालर 10 रुपये हो जाये तो भारत का 46 लाख करोड़ का कर्जा सिर्फ 7 लाख करोड़ ही रह जायेगा जिसे हम एक झटके में दे सकते हैं. 2013 के बजट 17 लाख करोड़ के बजट में से 5.35 लाख करोड़ सिर्फ कर्ज की किश्त देने में ही चला गया जो पुरे बजट का करीब एक तिहाई है सोचो भारत विकास कैसे करेगा.अमेरिका मोदी को किसी भी हालत में PM बनता नहीं देखना चाहता है क्योकि मोदी के पीछे सभी राष्ट्रवादी खड़े हैं.

----------


## ashwanimale

> जी सत्य है कुछ समस्याओ पर हम  अधिक काम न कर पाये


वाम पन्थ ने देश के उस हिस्से को दशकों बेवकूफ बना रखा 
और देश के बाकी हिस्से को कोंग्रेस ने बेवकूफ बनाया 
और बचे हुए जूठन भाग को भाजपा ने मूर्ख बनाया 
----- सच्चे दिल से सोचो और बताओ कि आजादी के समय मौजूद एक भी समस्या का निवारण हुआ आज तक ----- 
-----------समस्याओं को और विकराल बनाया गया ------------
-------जनता को किसी लायक नहीं रखा गया ----------
-----हर एक वोट को लेने के लिए साम दाम दंड भेद समस्त विधियाँ लगाई गई, जो जिसमें पट जाए -------

----------


## sultania

अबयहाँ समझने की खाश जरूरत है की अगला पियम कोन होगा ?
अमेरिका मोदी को पियम बनना तय मानके मोदी के फ़ेवर मैं राजनेयिक फेर -बदल कर भी दिया है । ये सब आपको पता ही होगा ॰

----------


## ashwanimale

> अबयहाँ समझने की खाश जरूरत है की अगला पियम कोन होगा ?
> अमेरिका मोदी को पियम बनना तय मानके मोदी के फ़ेवर मैं राजनेयिक फेर -बदल कर भी दिया है । ये सब आपको पता ही होगा ॰


इन नालायकों में 
सबसे लायक नेता बनेगा पीएम 
नहीं रोक पायेगा कोई चिदम्बरम 
अबकी बारी 
सरकार हमारी

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> वाम पन्थ ने देश के उस हिस्से को दशकों बेवकूफ बना रखा और देश के बाकी हिस्से को कोंग्रेस ने बेवकूफ बनाया और बचे हुए जूठन भाग को भाजपा ने मूर्ख बनाया ----- सच्चे दिल से सोचो और बताओ कि आजादी के समय मौजूद एक भी समस्या का निवारण हुआ आज तक ----- -----------समस्याओं को और विकराल बनाया गया -------------------जनता को किसी लायक नहीं रखा गया ---------------हर एक वोट को लेने के लिए साम दाम दंड भेद समस्त विधियाँ लगाई गई, जो जिसमें पट जाए -------


apki  bat sahi h,mgr jahaa tk smsya ki bat h to mai yhi kahunga ki smsya kabhi khatm nhi hogi,chahe jiski bhi srkar ho, bs jrurt h ki  in smsyao ka niptara acchhe se krte jaya jay...na ki maidan hi chhodkr bhag jaya jay. Abhi tk ke shashan kal me bjp ke Atal ji ki  shashan kaal...bharat ke itihas ka sbse achhi sfr hai..aur sbse bura Manmohan ji ka hai.

----------


## ashwanimale

> apki  bat sahi h,mgr jahaa tk smsya ki bat h to mai yhi kahunga ki smsya kabhi khatm nhi hogi,chahe jiski bhi srkar ho, bs jrurt h ki  in smsyao ka niptara acchhe se krte jaya jay...na ki maidan hi chhodkr bhag jaya jay. Abhi tk ke shashan kal me bjp ke Atal ji ki  shashan kaal...bharat ke itihas ka sbse achhi sfr hai..aur sbse bura Manmohan ji ka hai.


थोडा बहुत जापान के बारे में जानिये (बहुत शानदार देश है)
उनहोंने कई-कई बार राख से उठ कर देश को उचाईयों पर पहुँचाया है 
वे यह नहीं कहते कि समस्याएं कभी खत्म नहीं होतीं 
(बड़ा दुर्भाग्यशाली एक्सक्यूज है) फिर चाहे जिसकी पार्टी हो (यानि की आप भविष्य की भाजपा की सरकार के फेलियर के लिए रास्ता अभी से बनाने में जुट रहे हैं ) हमें चाहिए दृढ निश्चयी नेता, अगर किसी में गूदा हो तो बोले नहीं तो अपने घर में होले, 
आप को लल्लू समझने वालों के लिए खतरा बनेगी वह 
केजरी के दो दिन के बयानों में अगले दस वर्षों की योजना का खाका सामने आया है, (ध्यान दीजिये,) यह एक बहुत बड़े चेंज की तैयारी का इलेक्शन है उनके लिए,

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> थोडा बहुत जापान के बारे में जानिये (बहुत शानदार देश है)उनहोंने कई-कई बार राख से उठ कर देश को उचाईयों पर पहुँचाया है वे यह नहीं कहते कि समस्याएं कभी खत्म नहीं होतीं (बड़ा दुर्भाग्यशाली एक्सक्यूज है) फिर चाहे जिसकी पार्टी हो (यानि की आप भविष्य की भाजपा की सरकार के फेलियर के लिए रास्ता अभी से बनाने में जुट रहे हैं ) हमें चाहिए दृढ निश्चयी नेता, अगर किसी में गूदा हो तो बोले नहीं तो अपने घर में होले, आप को लल्लू समझने वालों के लिए खतरा बनेगी वह केजरी के दो दिन के बयानों में अगले दस वर्षों की योजना का खाका सामने आया है, (ध्यान दीजिये,) यह एक बहुत बड़े चेंज की तैयारी का इलेक्शन है उनके लिए,


mai apki bat se puri trh sahmt hu, aur jaha tk japan ki bat h to mai janta to nhi mgr jaisa ki apne likha h ki japan ne kai bar rakh se uthakr desh ko uchaiyo pr pahuchaya hai,mtlb japan to apni smsya ka samadhan  kr rhi hai,aur maine bhi to yhi likha ki jrurt h smsyao ka niptara hota jaye.

----------


## ashwanimale

> mai apki bat se puri trh sahmt hu, aur jaha tk japan ki bat h to mai janta to nhi mgr jaisa ki apne likha h ki japan ne kai bar rakh se uthakr desh ko uchaiyo pr pahuchaya hai,mtlb japan to apni smsya ka samadhan  kr rhi hai,aur maine bhi to yhi likha ki jrurt h smsyao ka niptara hota jaye.


इलेक्शन होते हैं देश के रिसोर्सेज के सुव्यस्थित इस्तेमाल से समस्याओं पर पार पाने में सक्षम पार्टी और सक्षम नेता के लिए|
वह रास्ता दिखाता है, (पोलिसी मेकिंग) माहौल बनाता है (जनमानस बनाता है) जनता उस रास्ते पर काम करती है|
बिना सफल पोलिसी के कुछ नहीं होने वाला, चाहे तो जितनी लोक्सभायें बन जाएँ (१६वीं चल रही है)

----------


## Jayeshh

> मोदी का विरोध सिर्फ आर्थिक कारणों से हो रहा है, न की सांप्रदायिक कारणों से ......जब से अमेरिका यूरोप में यह संकेत गया है की मोदी के सत्ता में आने से सरकारी तौर से भी “भारत निर्मित स्वदेशी” वस्तुओ के उत्पादन और उपयोग पर भारत की जनता द्वारा जोर दिया जायेगा, ये देश मोदी का रास्ता रोकने के लिए मोदी विरोधी शक्तिओ को खूब प्रोत्साहन दे रहे हैं.यदि सिर्फ १ साल तक जमकर विदेशी उत्पादों का बहिष्कार कर दिया जाये तो यूरोप और अमेरिका की मुद्राए रुपये के मुकाबले बहुत निचे आ जायेगे. सिर्फ यही नहीं, यूरोप दुबारा मंदी की जकड में चला जायेगा और अमेरिका यूरोप दोनों जगहों पर बेरोजगारी में बेतहाशा वृद्धि होगी क्योकि तब भारत में सामान का उत्पादन होने से रोजगार भारत वालो को मिलेगा. आज के दिन भारत का सारा रोजगार चीन, अमेरिका और यूरोप चला गया है क्योकि हम सब लोग बाहर देशो में बना सामान खरीद रहे हैं.गुजरात दंगे का प्रचार तो सिर्फ भारत की जनता को मुर्ख बनाने के लिए बार बार किया जाता है, विदेशियों द्वारा मोदी का विरोध का सिर्फ आर्थिक कारन है. भारत में स्विट्जरलैंड के 156 गुना लोग रहते हैं और 121 करोड़ लोग दुनिया में सबसे बड़े ग्राहक है घटिया विदेशी उत्पादों के. आज भारत में 5000 विदेशी कंपनिया 27 लाख करोड़ का बिजिनेस करके हर साल 17-18 लाख करोड़ रुपये को डालर में बदलकर अपने देश ले जाती है जिससे रुपये निचे जा रहा है. अर्थक्रान्ति प्रस्ताव के लागू हूने की भनक भी अमेरिका को लग चुकी है जो भारत के लिए अमेरिका की कीमत कम कर देगा.मोदी और डॉ.स्वामी ने बीजेपी सरकार आने पर डालर का भाव 5 साल में 21 रुपये और 10 साल में 10/- रुपये तक लाने की सोच रहे हैं. यदि डालर 10 रुपये हो जाये तो भारत का 46 लाख करोड़ का कर्जा सिर्फ 7 लाख करोड़ ही रह जायेगा जिसे हम एक झटके में दे सकते हैं. 2013 के बजट 17 लाख करोड़ के बजट में से 5.35 लाख करोड़ सिर्फ कर्ज की किश्त देने में ही चला गया जो पुरे बजट का करीब एक तिहाई है सोचो भारत विकास कैसे करेगा.अमेरिका मोदी को किसी भी हालत में PM बनता नहीं देखना चाहता है क्योकि मोदी के पीछे सभी राष्ट्रवादी खड़े हैं.


सपने सुहाने लड़कपन के .... मेरे नैनो में डोले बहार बनके....


विष्णु जी काश..................

----------


## biji pande

> मैं क्या प्रतिक्रिया दूँ मित्र? इस देश की जनता है ऐसे लोगो को सर आँखों पर बिठा देती है.... और हमारी राजनितिक पार्टिया उन्हें बड़े भाई मान लेती है सिर्फ जनता का वोट पाने के लिए.....
> 
> जैसे की सचिन को भारत रत्न देने के लिए पुरे नियम बदल दिए गए.... जबकि इसका असली हकदार कोई और था.....
> 
> सचिन क्रिकेट खेलता है और क्रिकेट हमारे देश की राष्ट्रिय खेल नहीं है... वो एक निजी संस्था है.... लेकिन इसमें भी राजनीती आ गई और ...... क्या कहूँ?
> 
> ओलिंपिक के मैडल लाने वाले को कोई सन्मान नहीं इस देश में.... जब के वर्ल्ड कप क्या जित लिया हमारे देश के नेता लोग क्रिकेटरों को जमीं बांटने लगे थे जैसे इनके बाप की खैरात हो....


 
जयेश भाई जनता से ज्यादा हमारी मीडिया इस बात के लिए जिम्मेदार है अगर किसी स्टार को छींक भी आ जाए तो ये मीडिया वाले उस पर हफ्तों का प्रसारण कर डालते हैं जबकि आम जनता की सम्सयायों को कभी भी किसी भी न्यूज़ चैनेल पर नहीं दिखाया जाता अगर नेता जी की भैस खो जाए तो मीडिया और प्रशासन दोनों बावले हो जाते हैं पर किसी का मासूम बच्चा खो जाए तो उस पर पुलिस वाले f.i.r. तक नहीं दर्ज  करते .

----------


## biji pande

> मित्र जी ड़िंगे तो सबसे ज्यादा वामपंथियों ने मारी है ,वो क्या है जरा बंगाल के हालत देखे नींद ही उड़ जायेगी
> 1- कलकत्ता मैं सोनागाछी मैं अनेतिक रूप से चलता देह वयपार ,यहाँ वाम सरकार थी ,आम आदमी का शासन था , क्या हुआ, वेश्यावृति यहाँ जबरन होती है, महिलाये खरीदी ओर बेची जाती है, इतने खुलेआम ये कार्य होता है की एक अनाड़ी भी यहाँ जा के इसे प्राप्त कर सकता है। ये वासनपूर्ति का सामाजिक अधिकार वाम मोर्चे के समय मैं काफी आगे चला गया । 
> 2- भिखमंगे -जहां भी  बंगाल मैं  जाओ आपको मिल जायेंगे , इतने भिखमंगे देश भर मैं नहीं है ,जीतने बंगाल मैं है , आम आदमी को वाम मोर्चा ने अधिकार दिया, कुछ भी काम ना करो, फ्री मैं खाओ । 
> अब ये तो हकीकत है संदेह हो तो देख आओ भाई,


जी वामपंथ अब पूरी दुनिया से गायब हो चला है भारत में ही कुछ अवशेष बच रहे हैं

----------


## biji pande

ख़ास समुराई ट्रेनिंग लेती आआपा की सशक्त सेना..............हर चुनौती से लड़ने और दुश्मन के दांत खट्टे करने को तैय्यार...
.
जरूरत पड़ी तो सीमा पर जाकर दुश्मनों के ""छक्के"" छुडा देंगे ये..

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> ख़ास समुराई ट्रेनिंग लेती आआपा की सशक्त सेना..............हर चुनौती से लड़ने और दुश्मन के दांत खट्टे करने को तैय्यार....जरूरत पड़ी तो सीमा पर जाकर दुश्मनों के ""छक्के"" छुडा देंगे ये..


hahaha... Acchha hai...

----------


## pkj21

ye kaisa dance hai

----------


## biji pande

इन्डियन प्रीमियर लीग और इन्डियन पॉलिटिकल लीग में समानताएं,

एक मौनी,एक धोनी।
एक दामाद मयप्पन,एक वाड्रा।
एक ससुर श्रीनिवासन,एक सास सोनिया।
एक IC इण्डिया सीमेंट,एक INC इन्डियन नेशनल कांग्रेस।
एक के पास BCCI थी,एक के पास CBI.
वहां चेन्नई,यहाँ भी चैन नही।

----------


## biji pande

इलाहाबाद में यमुना और सरस्वती का पानी गंगा में मिल जाता है और यही मिलावटी पानी बनारस तक पहुँचता है ... इससे सिद्ध होता है कि गंगा भ्रष्ट है .. हमें इसी भ्रष्टाचार के खिलाफ लड़ना है .. - AK49 (अरविन्द केजरीवाल)

----------


## biji pande

मित्रो आह आह पा में नई भर्ती चालु है 
1) जलील कार्यकर्ताओ की 300 खुली भर्ती = गाली सुनने में माहिर व्यक्तियो की जरुरत , जमीर नाम की चीज़ न हो , दुत्कारने या बेइज़ज़ती होने पर विषम परीस्थितियो में संघर्ष करने में सक्षम , झापड़ खाने और नौटंकी करने में दक्ष होने चाहिए। लोटा लेकर भागने कि गति 40 किमी प्रति ''घंटा'' , गाली गलोज में माहिर। 
2) पत्थरबाजों की भर्ती = पत्थर फेकने में माहिर , पिटाई होने पर भागने में निपुण , पकडे जाने पर भसड मचाने में दक्ष।
3) मुक्का मारने व लतियाने वालो की भर्ती = AK49 सर जी को घुसियाने वालो कि जरुरत , सर जी के स्थान विशेष पर लात मरने के लिए पहलवानो की भी भर्ती।
4) नचनिया कटनिया भर्ती = कूल ड्यूड कार्यकर्ताओ की विशेष रूप से जरुरत ,मुजरा करने में माहिर होने चाहिए।

----------


## deshpremi

> ye kaisa dance hai


झाड़ू डांस ...................

----------


## biji pande

आज शाजिया भाभी ने आम आदमी पार्टी की नीति स्पष्ट कर दी की उनकी पार्टी भी केवल मुसलमानों के लिए है http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/h...w/34077928.cms

----------


## comred756

16 तारीख को बहुत बड़ा बम्पर धमाका होने वाला है 
बहुत अप्रत्याशित चुनाव परिणाम आयेगा

----------


## comred756

अभी तक की सर्वे nda  को 200 व कांग्रेस को 100 से कम सीट दे रही हैं यानि तीसरा मोर्चा 200 से अधिक सीट लायेगा

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> 16 तारीख को बहुत बड़ा बम्पर धमाका होने वाला है बहुत अप्रत्याशित चुनाव परिणाम आयेगा


dhamaka to hoga hi...

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> अभी तक की सर्वे nda  को 200 व कांग्रेस को 100 से कम सीट दे रही हैं यानि तीसरा मोर्चा 200 से अधिक सीट लायेगा


bhai,ap to bhavishwani krne lge...don't worry, ye to 16 may ko, dhamake me pta chal hi jaega...

----------


## biji pande

> अभी तक की सर्वे nda  को 200 व कांग्रेस को 100 से कम सीट दे रही हैं यानि तीसरा मोर्चा 200 से अधिक सीट लायेगा




कल आजमगढ़ में तीसरे मोर्चे के पराधीन मंत्री बनने के ख्वाब देख रहे मुलायम काफी हताश दिखे उसने कहा की किंग नहीं बना सकते तो की किंगमेकर ही बना दो  



मतलब साफ़ है ये कमीना हमारा वोट लेकर  उसे दूसरी पार्टियों को बेचेगा ऐसी पार्टियों को वोट देना भारी भूल होगी ये हमारे वोटो से 10 २० सीट पा जायेंगे और सरकार बनते समय उसका सौदा करेंगे

----------


## biji pande

शाजिया भौजी के वीडियो लीक के बाद केजरीवाल और प्रशांत भूषण ने सफाई पेश की है कि हम जोड़ने कि राजनीती करते हैं. मसलन, कश्मीर को पाकिस्तान से जोड़ने की राजनीती, अरुणाचल चीन से जोड़ने की राजनीति, नक्सलियों को सत्ता से जोड़ने की राजनीती

----------


## biji pande

पलटू राम की एक और पलटी





लगता है ये आदमी पैदा ही झूठ बोलने के लिए हुआ है

----------


## Jayeshh

कल ABP न्यूज़ पर घोषणापत्र का पूरा मंच ही बदल दिया गया..... सिर्फ मोदी जी के लिए? वाह रे.... प्रजा का सामना क्यों नहीं करना चाहते? 

सिर्फ बता रहा हूँ सब को... जो कल दिखाई दिया.... अब कोई बहस नहीं....

समझने वाले को इशारा काफी होता है..... जय हो..........

----------


## Jayeshh

..............

----------


## Jayeshh

................

----------


## Jayeshh

................

----------


## Jayeshh



----------


## deshpremi

मोदी जी को प्रधानमन्त्री क्यों बनाना चाहिए  -- देखे

----------


## deshpremi

> ................


सारा देश मोदी जी को जिताने गया है

----------


## biji pande

> ..............





जयेश जी आप इतने अज्ञानी तो नज़र नहीं आते , आप साबित क्या करना  चाहते हैं ? किस गधे ने आपको  बताया की ये लाइव टेलीकास्ट था लगभग सारे बड़े नेताओं के  इन्टरव्यू रिकार्डेड होते है 



पर कजरी बाबा की तरह पुण्य से सेटिंग सब नहीं कर सकते

----------


## biji pande

> ................






जयेश जी शायद आपने खम्भा नोचने वाली कहावत तो सुनी होगी आप कुछ वैसा ही करते प्रतीत हो रहें हैं पहले आप ने कहा की मै मोदी जी के खिलाफ नहीं उनकी नीतियों के खिलाफ हूँ अब आप उनके रहन सहन 

पर ऊँगली उठा रहे हैं मोदी जी ने  ये कहा था की मै गरीबी में  पैदा हुआ हूँ न की गरीबी में रहता हूँ और उनके डिजायनर कपडे या  चश्मे से आपको क्या आपत्ति है ? क्या आप चाथ्ते है की मोदी जी भी कजरी 

बाबा की तरह दोहरा चरित्र निभाएं 85000 rs. किराए के मकान में रहने के बाद भी फटी शर्ट पहन कर गरीबी का नाटक करे या करोडपति आशुतोष गुप्ता ही  तरह लैपटॉप के लिए चन्दा मांगे 



और नौटंकी को तो आम आदमी  पार्टी ने कापी राइट करा रखा है

----------


## biji pande

एक सच्ची घटना पर आधारित दास्तान_____
नयी दिल्ली मे एक खरबपति के घर ,आज से कुछ दिन पहले 
नौकरानी --मेमसाहब कितने दिन के कपडे रख दूँ ?
मेमसाहब --दो दिन के लिए ,और हाँ देखना वो गुच्ची की जींस ,पेपे की शर्ट,अरमानी का स्कार्फ हटा देना 
नौकरानी --जी मेमसाहब ,मुझे सब मालूम है ये कोई पहली बार थोड़े न जा रहीं है मैडम के चुनाव क्षेत्र रायबरेली 
मेमसाहब --जब मालूम है तो वही सब कपडे रख दो ,पूरी बाहँ का ब्लाउज ,वो खादी की साडी जो मम्मी ने लाकर दी थी ,और हाँ अबकी बार वो दादी वाली सदी जरूर रखना जो अभी ड्राई क्लीनर के यहाँ से आयी है 
नौकरानी --लेकिन मेमसाहब वो दादी वाली साडी मे तो दीमक लग चुकीं थी ,?
मेमसाहब --अरे बेफकूफ हो तुम ,ये साडी मम्मी ने मौसी के पास भिजवा दी थी ,इटली ,वहीँ से आयी है ,इस बार के चुनाव मे पहनने के लिए 
नौकरानी ---तो मेमसाहब इस बार बेबी लोग आपके साथ नहीं जायेंगे ,पिछली बार तो गए थे ?
मेमसाहब -बेबी लोग अब बड़े हो गए हैं ,और सब समझने लगे है ,पिछली बार ही पूछ रहे थे की पापा क्या काम करते है ?हमारे पास इतना रूपया कहाँ से आया ? इन सवालों का जवाब अब तक नहीं दे पाए ,तो अब तो नमों के सवालों को घर मे पूछने लगेगे 
नौकरानी --तो फिर साहब भी नहीं जायेंगे ?
मेमसाहब -साहब क्या करेंगे जाकर ,वैसे भी साहब को इतना जलील कर चुके है ,देखती नहीं हो आजकल रोज जनता किसी नेता के ऊपर अंडे ,सड़े टमाटर ,श्याही आदि फेंक रहीं है ,इस फेंकू ने ऐसा समा बाँधा है की पूछो मत ,भाई भी बेचारा कुछ बोल नहीं पा रहा 
नौकरानी --मेमसाहब ,इस बार आप भी चुनाव लड़ जाती 
मेमसाहब --पागल हो गयी हो क्या ,चुनाव लड़ कर और जलील होना पड़ता 
नौकरानी --मेमसाहब इस बार भी आप वहाँ के ""गरीबो ""के साथ बैठ कर खाना खाएँगी 
मेमसाहब ----हाँ वह नाटक भी करना ही पड़ेगा ....
और बंधुओं /बहनों इस तरह से दिल्ली वाली मेमसाहब अपनी वो गुच्ची की जींस ,पेपे की शर्ट,अरमानी का स्कार्फ छोड़ कर ,पूरी बाहँ के ब्लाउज ,खादी की साडी .दादी वाली इटली से आई साडी लेकर मौसमी चुनावी टूरिज्म मे रायबरेली ,अमेठी चल दी -----
अब और क्या कहें .........
जय जन जय भारत

----------


## biji pande

नेता इन दिनों कुछ ऐसे गाने गुनगुना रहे होंगे...सोनिया: दिल हुम हुम करे, घबराए..राहूल: चॉकलेट, लाइम जूस, आईसक्रीम, टॉफियां, पहले जैसे अब मेरे शौक हैं कहां...मोदी: देखा एक ख्वाब तो ये सिलसिले हुए...
केजरीवाल: दे दाता के नाम तुझको अल्ला रक्खे। सुबह से हो गई शाम तुझको अल्ला रक्खे।
आडवानी: भंवरे ने खिलाया फूल, फूल को ले गया राजकुंवर...
जसवंत सिंह: खिलौना जानकर तुम तो, मेरा दिल तोड़ जाते हो...
अन्ना: जाने कहां गए वो दिन...
जयललिता: बिजली गिराने मैं हूं आई, कहते हैं मुझको हवाहवाई...
अशोक चव्हाण: मैया मोरी, मैं नही माखन खायो...
कलमाड़ी: तुझे याद न मेरी आई, किसी से अब क्या कहना...
उद्धव ठाकरे: मेरे अंगने में तुम्हारा क्या काम है...
राज ठाकरे: आ देखे ज़रा, किसमें कितना है दम...
गडकरी: दो दिल मिल रहे हैं, मगर चुपके-चुपके...
मुलायम: चांदी की साइकल, सोने की सीट, आओ चलें डार्लिंग, चलें डबल सीट...
मायावती: मैं तेरी दुश्मन, दुश्मन तू मेरा, मैं नागन तू सपेरा...
राजनाथ: सपने में मिलती है, ओ कुड़ी मेरी सपने में मिलती है.....
और आखिर में जनता...
जनता: जीना यहां, मरना यहां, इसके सिवा जाना कहां..

----------


## biji pande

बनारस में एक पंडित का तोता रोज केजरीवाल को देखता और बोलता :
"दिल्ली का भगोड़ा आया !!!"
"दिल्ली का भगोड़ा आया !!!"
केजरीवाल ने पंडित से शिकायत कर दी पंडित ने तोते को खूब डाटा.
अगले दिन जब केजरीवाल उस तोते के सामने से निकला तो तोते ने कुछ नहीं कहा. थोडा आगे जा के केजरीवाल ने मुड के देखा तो
तोते हँसते हुए बोला.
.
.
.
.
"समझ तो तू गया ही होगा

----------


## Jayeshh

पुण्य प्रसून के साथ केजरीवाल का विडिओ जो था वो सेटिंग नहीं था.... वो सिर्फ किस बात को ज्यादा फोकस करना है वो डिस्कस कर रहे थे.... जबके आज कल मुरली मनोहर जोशीजी का एक विडिओ वायरल हुआ है नेट पर ZEE न्यूज़ के साथ.... लिंक अभी तो मेरे पास नहीं है मैंने कल ही देखा था.... मुझे पता है आप अनजान तो नहीं होंगे....

छोडो पण्डे जी.... ये बताईये आजकल सब ठीक तो है न?

----------


## Jayeshh

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1415896315345345

----------


## pkj21

> जयेश जी शायद आपने खम्भा नोचने वाली कहावत तो सुनी होगी आप कुछ वैसा ही करते प्रतीत हो रहें हैं पहले आप ने कहा की मै मोदी जी के खिलाफ नहीं उनकी नीतियों के खिलाफ हूँ अब आप उनके रहन सहन 
> 
> पर ऊँगली उठा रहे हैं मोदी जी ने  ये कहा था की मै गरीबी में  पैदा हुआ हूँ न की गरीबी में रहता हूँ और उनके डिजायनर कपडे या  चश्मे से आपको क्या आपत्ति है ? क्या आप चाथ्ते है की मोदी जी भी कजरी 
> 
> बाबा की तरह दोहरा चरित्र निभाएं 85000 rs. किराए के मकान में रहने के बाद भी फटी शर्ट पहन कर गरीबी का नाटक करे या करोडपति आशुतोष गुप्ता ही  तरह लैपटॉप के लिए चन्दा मांगे 
> 
> 
> 
> और नौटंकी को तो आम आदमी  पार्टी ने कापी राइट करा रखा है


pandey ji maja aa gaya aapki baton se

----------


## biji pande

> पुण्य प्रसून के साथ केजरीवाल का विडिओ जो था वो सेटिंग नहीं था.... वो सिर्फ किस बात को ज्यादा फोकस करना है वो डिस्कस कर रहे थे.... जबके आज कल मुरली मनोहर जोशीजी का एक विडिओ वायरल हुआ है नेट पर ZEE न्यूज़ के साथ.... लिंक अभी तो मेरे पास नहीं है मैंने कल ही देखा था.... मुझे पता है आप अनजान तो नहीं होंगे....
> 
> छोडो पण्डे जी.... ये बताईये आजकल सब ठीक तो है न?




जयेश जी सब भगवान् की कृपा है धंधा भी  ठीक ठाक चल रहा है 


आपने कहा की डिस्कस कर रहे थे की किस बात पर ज्यादा फोकस करना है और सेटिंग किसे  कहते हैं जो सवाल मेरी मर्ज़ी के उन्हें ही उठाया जाए वैसे भी मैंने पहले ही कह दिया है की कजरी बाबा मीडिया के पैदा 

किये गए भश्मासुर हैं                                                                                          और जोशी जी का काण्ड कोई फिक्सिंग नहीं था उन्होंने जो किया एकदम गलत था

----------


## pkj21

is sutra par aaj koi nahi aaya

----------


## biji pande

पिंकी जी कल सब को विश्वास हो गया की मोदी जी ही प्राधानमंत्री बनने जा रहे हैं इस लिए

----------


## Jayeshh

> पिंकी जी कल सब को विश्वास हो गया की मोदी जी ही प्राधानमंत्री बनने जा रहे हैं इस लिए


हा हा हा....... ये तो नतीजे आने पर ही पता चलेगा...............

----------


## biji pande

कल तक जिस शीला को जेल भेजने की बात शाजिया करती थी आज जब वो त्रिवेन्द्रम प्रचार में गयी तो राजभवन में उनसे मुलाकात की और दोपहर का खाना भी साथ खाया ।
शीला दीछित ने भी प्रोटोकाल भूलकर उन्हें बाहर तक छोड़ने भी आई.........
अच्छा तो इसलिए Shila Jail नहीं गई और 380 page की फ़ाइल भी गायब हो गई

----------


## biji pande

नौटंकी केजरीवाल का एक और चेहरा सामने आय है एक और झुठ पकरी गई है
केजरीवाल ने बुधवार को वाराणसी से नामांकन पत्र दाखिल करने से पहले रोड शो के दौरान खुद को फकीर बताया था। केजरीवाल ने कहा था,मैं फकीर हूं। मेरे पास चुनाव लड़ने के लिए पैसे नहीं हैं। मेरी जेब में सिर्फ 500 रूपए हैं और एक पुरानी जीप है केजरीवाल ने आरोप लगाया था कि मोदी ने विज्ञापनों पर पांच हजार करोड़ रूपए खर्च किए हैं।
केजरीवाल ने नामांकन पत्र दाखिल करते वक्त जो हलफनामा दाखिल किया था उससे उनके फकीर होने संबंधी दावे की पोल खुल गई है। केजरीवाल अपने विरोधी नरेन्द्र मोदी से ज्यादा अमीर है। केजरीवाल ने 2 करोड़ 14 लाख रूपए की संपत्ति की घोषणा की

----------


## ashwanimale

ये सब राजनितिक बाते हैं, 
सूत्र चर्चा कर रहा है की मोदी में pm बनने की क्षमता है कि नहीं है 
और मेरे प्रिय दोस्त लगाई बुझाई कर रहे हैं, गलत बात!
निर्विवाद रूप से मौजूदा पीएम कंडीडेट्स में सबसे सही मोदी ही हैं 
आइये चलिए करते हैं तुलना?

----------


## biji pande

> ये सब राजनितिक बाते हैं, 
> सूत्र चर्चा कर रहा है की मोदी में pm बनने की क्षमता है कि नहीं है 
> और मेरे प्रिय दोस्त लगाई बुझाई कर रहे हैं, गलत बात!
> निर्विवाद रूप से मौजूदा पीएम कंडीडेट्स में सबसे सही मोदी ही हैं 
> आइये चलिए करते हैं तुलना?




बड़े भाई क्या आपको लगता है की कोई तुलना के काबिल भी है

----------


## deshpremi

> बड़े भाई क्या आपको लगता है की कोई तुलना के काबिल भी है


लो भाई बी एच यू के छात्रों द्वारा की गई तुलना और आज तक की अंजना ओम कश्यप को करारा तमाचा एक बार जरूर देखे

----------


## deshpremi



----------


## pkj21

modi ji hi babne ke kabil hai

----------


## Jayeshh

किसीने प्रेम का अमृत चाखा.... किसीने विष का प्याला.....

गोकुल की गलियों का ग्वाला.... नटखट बड़ा नंदलाला.... गोरे से हो गया काला.......

----------


## biji pande

केजरीवाल जी कह रहे है जो बीजेपी को वोट देगा वो "खुदा" से गद्दारी करेगा!!
और मेरा कहना हैं जो हिन्दू आपको वोट देगा उससे बड़ा लीचड़ और लतखोर कोई दूसरा नहीं होगा।
अगर कोई मुस्लिम नेता "खुदा" बोले तो ठीक हैं, हिन्दू भी उसे वोट कर सकते हैं क्योकि जो अपने धर्म का सम्मान करता है वो हमारे धर्म का भी कर सकता हैं,
पर कोई हिन्दू नेता ख़ुदा बोले, या कोई मुस्लिम नेता भगवान बोले तो तुरंत समझ जाना की यह वोटो के लिए आपको मुर्ख बना रहा है और अपने धर्म का अपमान भी कर रहा है और जो अपने धर्म का नहीं हुआ वो दुसरे धर्म की क्या इज्जत करेगा!!

----------


## biji pande

दोस्तों, दिग्गी राजा की बारात में कौन सा नेता किस गाने पर डांस करेगा ....
1. तेनू घोड़ी किन्ने चढ़ाया भूतनी के ..... मोदी जी
2. जूते दे दो पैसे ले लो .... केजरीवाल जी
3. मैं नागिन नागिन ... नागिन डांस नचना .... सोनिया जी
4. आज मेरे बाप की शादी है .... जयवर्धन सिंह ( दिग्गी पुत्र )
5. मेरे द्वारे पे आई बारात ... आनंद प्रधान ( अमृता के भूतपूर्व पतिदेव )
6. साजन साजन तेरी दुल्हन तुझ को पुकारे आ जा ... अमृता राय ( दुल्हन )
7. ले जायेंगे ले जायेंगे आनंद तेरी दुल्हन हम ले जायेंगे ... दिग्गी राजा ( दूल्हा )
8. आये हम बाराती बारात ले के .... मनमोहन जी , चिदंबरम , कमलनाथ , कपिल सिब्बल
9. मेरी शादी करवाओ , मेरी शादी करवाओ .... राहुल गाँधी जी
10. लो चली मैं अपने देवर की बारात ले के .... रेणुका चौधरी
11. आज मेरे यार की शादी है .... न.डी. तिवारीजी
12. दीदी तेरा देवर दीवाना ..... सोमनाथ भारती

----------


## Jayeshh

> केजरीवाल जी कह रहे है जो बीजेपी को वोट देगा वो "खुदा" से गद्दारी करेगा!!
> और मेरा कहना हैं जो हिन्दू आपको वोट देगा उससे बड़ा लीचड़ और लतखोर कोई दूसरा नहीं होगा।
> अगर कोई मुस्लिम नेता "खुदा" बोले तो ठीक हैं, हिन्दू भी उसे वोट कर सकते हैं क्योकि जो अपने धर्म का सम्मान करता है वो हमारे धर्म का भी कर सकता हैं,
> पर कोई हिन्दू नेता ख़ुदा बोले, या कोई मुस्लिम नेता भगवान बोले तो तुरंत समझ जाना की यह वोटो के लिए आपको मुर्ख बना रहा है और अपने धर्म का अपमान भी कर रहा है और जो अपने धर्म का नहीं हुआ वो दुसरे धर्म की क्या इज्जत करेगा!!


पांडे जी उन्होंने बीजेपी और कोंग्रेस दोनों को वोट ना देने को कहा था..... और इस बात को कहीं और ले जाने की जरुरत नहीं.... क्या देशभक्त बीजेपी वाले ही है? इसीलिए ३३% उम्मीदवार गुनाहित इतिहास वाले है? येदुयुरप्पा को क्यों लिया? 

ऐसी सोच पर भी हंसी हां रही है.... हिन्दू अगर बीजेपी को वोट दे तो ही हिन्दू? वाह रे मानसिकता भक्तो की.....

कितनी देशभक्ति है बीजेपी में ? दिल्ही अभी दूर नहीं है.... अब चाहता हूँ की ये मोदी बहुमत लेके पि एम् बन ही जाए.... फिर देखो तमाशा आप लोग....

कश्मीर समस्या चुटकी बजाकर हल.... पाकिस्तान का नामोनिशान नहीं..... बंगलादेशी गायब भारत से........ चीन थर थर कम्पेगा....... हा हा हा....

अछे दिन आनेवाले है.... किसके.... धन्धादारियो के? कोर्पोरेट सेक्टर के? और आम आदमी को?..... बाबाजी का ठुल्लू..... 

किसान तो वैसे भी मर रहा है.... और ज्यादा मरेगा.... और क्या...

----------


## biji pande

> पांडे जी उन्होंने बीजेपी और कोंग्रेस दोनों को वोट ना देने को कहा था..... और इस बात को कहीं और ले जाने की जरुरत नहीं.... क्या देशभक्त बीजेपी वाले ही है? इसीलिए ३३% उम्मीदवार गुनाहित इतिहास वाले है? येदुयुरप्पा को क्यों लिया? 
> 
> ऐसी सोच पर भी हंसी हां रही है.... हिन्दू अगर बीजेपी को वोट दे तो ही हिन्दू? वाह रे मानसिकता भक्तो की.....
> 
> कितनी देशभक्ति है बीजेपी में ? दिल्ही अभी दूर नहीं है.... अब चाहता हूँ की ये मोदी बहुमत लेके पि एम् बन ही जाए.... फिर देखो तमाशा आप लोग....
> 
> कश्मीर समस्या चुटकी बजाकर हल.... पाकिस्तान का नामोनिशान नहीं..... बंगलादेशी गायब भारत से........ चीन थर थर कम्पेगा....... हा हा हा....
> 
> अछे दिन आनेवाले है.... किसके.... धन्धादारियो के? कोर्पोरेट सेक्टर के? और आम आदमी को?..... बाबाजी का ठुल्लू..... 
> ...



जयेश जी मुझे तरस आता है आपकी बुद्धि पर मोदी जी के विरोध  पर इतना उतारू हो गए है की खुजली  की तुष्टीकरण की राजनीति भी आपको नहीं दिखेगी अब बताइये की खुदा से गद्दारी से देशभक्ति का क्या सम्बन्ध ,


अगर कोई नेता कहे की मुस्लिम वोट नहीं बतना चाहिए तो वो सेकुलर है अगर सभी की बराबरी की बात करे तो साम्प्रदायिक वाह रे वाह 



और कोई तर्क नहीं दे प् रहे तो सम्भावनाओं में खिल्ली उड़ाते है अगर ऊपर दी समस्याए हल न भी तो भी और नहीं बिगड़ेगी इतना विश्वास है मुझे

----------


## biji pande

भारतीय रिज़र्व बैंक नें दिनांक 11.02.2013 को जारी
A.P.(Dir Series) Circular No. 82 के मार्फ़त सभी बैंकों
को ये निर्देश दिया था कि:
" बांग्लादेशी नागरिकों के लिए NRO बचत खाते खोले जा सकते हैं
और इन्हे खोलने से पहले रिज़र्व बैंक से अनुमति लेना आवश्यक नहीं होगा "
NRO खाते का मतलब :
1. "अनिवासी भारतीयों" द्वारा भारत में उत्पन्न आय को जमा करने के लिए
.....खोला जाने वाला खाता
2. विदेशों से 1 million डॉलर प्रतिवर्ष तक इन खातों में ट्रांसफर ले सकते हैं
3. किसी भी "निवासी भारतीय" का नाम साथ में जुड़वाया जा सकता है और
.....इसका संचालन दोनों में से कोई भी कर सकता है ---
== गौर तलब है कि बांग्लादेशियों को अनिवासी भारतीय का दर्जा देने वाला
.....ये सर्कुलर सुप्रीम कोर्ट द्वारा काले धन पर कड़े निर्देश देने के बाद जारी
.....हुआ है और बांग्लादेशियों के आधार कार्ड भी धड़ल्ले से बनाये गए हैं ।
== वोटर कार्ड और राशन कार्ड बनाने के लिए बैंक स्टेटमेंट, पासबुक जैसे जरूरी
.....कागज़ात इस निर्देश के बाद आसानी से उपलब्ध हो गए हैं बांग्लादेशियों के लिए ।
== पाकिस्तान की ISI , लश्कर-ऐ-तोएबा एवं अन्य आतंकी संगठनों को भी यहाँ
......पैसा भेजने का सुरक्षित और आसान तरीका मुहैया हो गया है
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
भारतीय रिज़र्व बैंक भारत सरकार के वित्त मंत्रालय के अधीन कार्य करती है ।
वित्त मंत्री और प्रधानमंत्री इसे सीधे निर्देश दे सकते हैं ।
और पिछले 10 सालों से हमारे वित्त मंत्री और प्रधानमंत्री
किसके "नियंत्रण" में कार्य कर रहे हैं ---ये बताने की जरुरत है ???

----------


## pkj21

modi ji hi pm banege

----------


## andythegood

विरोधियो को डर है की देश कही गुजरात ना बन जाये जहा लोग बिजली पानी सड़क जैसी चीजो को अपना बुनियादी ह्क ना मानने लगे,लोग जाती और धर्म से उपर उठ कर विकास की बात ना करने लगे ,
विरोधी डरते है की अगर हर हाथ रोजगार होगा तो उनके झंडे कौन उठायेगा ,लोगो के बेटा बेटी पढ़ गये तो धर्म और जाती के नाम पर हमे वोट कौन करेगा 
विरोधी डरते है की धर्म के नाम पे दंगा कैसे करेंगे,
विकास की वजह से मोदी का विरोध है वर्ना गुजरात पे आज कॉंग्रेस की सरकार होती

----------


## andythegood

मोदी के आने की वजह से दूसरी पार्टियो की डर की वजह क्या है -----------------------
१-जहां लोग धर्म और जाति को ले कर सोचते है वहां लोग देश के लिये सोचने लगेंगे 
२-लोग रोटी कपड़ा और मकान,स्वास्थ को अपना हक मानने लगेगे 
३-लोग १ दिन बिजली पानी ना आने को मुद्दा बनाने लगेंगे 
४-जब लोगो के पास रोजगार होगा तो पार्टिया रोजगार के नाम पे वोट कैसे मांगेंगे 
५-जमाखोरो पे अंकुश लग जायेगा तो महगाई नहीं रह जायेगी 
६-और सबसे बड़ी बात "विकास" मोदी का हथियार है,गुजरात मे मोदी को कोई भी हिला नहीं सका क्यो की वहां की जनता विकास के नाम पे वोट करती है 


डर है लोगो को की देश की जनता अगर विकास के नाम पे वोट करने लगी तो मोदी के प्रधानमंत्री का कार्यकाल मनमोहन से दुगना होगा 




अब कॉंग्रेस का ये डर सच होगया है

----------


## pkj21

aur 6 din ki baat hai sab log jaan jayege modi ji ki kabliyat

----------


## pkj21

achhe din aane wale hai

----------


## pkj21

bus thoda sa intzar aur, uske baad sabhi virodhiyo ka khel khatam.

----------


## anubhav007

मेरे एक मित्र है वो होम मिनिस्टर के पी. ए. रह चुके है अब तो फ़िलहाल वो रिटायर हो चुके है उन्होने मुझे बतया था के सरकर के लिखित मे न होकर ओरलि ये ऑडर्र है के जनता को राशन कार्ड इलेक्सन कर्ड बिजलि पानी जेसी बुन्यादी चीजो मे उल्झे कर रखो अब आप सोच सकते होye सरकार किया कर रही है जनता के लिये

----------


## manojdjoshi

अबकी बार मोदी सरकार

----------


## biji pande

मेरा अनुमान 295 सीटों का  है मनोज जी

----------


## pkj21

> मेरा अनुमान 295 सीटों का  है मनोज जी





> अबकी बार मोदी सरकार 
> Attachment 859251


kitni khusi ki baat hai ye to




> bus thoda sa intzar aur, uske baad sabhi virodhiyo ka khel khatam.





> aur 6 din ki baat hai sab log jaan jayege modi ji ki kabliyat

----------


## anubhav007

> मेरा अनुमान 295 सीटों का  है मनोज जी


में तो कहता हूँ पूरी 545 सीट आनी चाहिए

----------


## pkj21

> में तो कहता हूँ पूरी 545 सीट आनी चाहिए


total seats are 543 only

----------


## Rajeev

शत: शत: प्रणाम इस शक्ति  को, प्रजातंत्र की भक्ति को
विकास की चाह लिए मन में, आगे बढता ये जनाधार
पूर्ण बहुमत से आयेंगे, सुन्दर भविष्य बनायेगे
ये बदलाव की धारा है, कहे देश का हर परिवार 
अबकी बार मोदी सरकार

----------


## biji pande

> में तो कहता हूँ पूरी 545 सीट आनी चाहिए




जी पूरी सीटों पर तो चुनाव भी नहीं लड़ा है bjp ने 450 से भी कम उम्मीदवार हैं bjp के मैदान में

----------


## anubhav007

> total seats are 543 only


दो सीट एंग्लो इंडियन कि भी होती है बिना चुनाव लड़े जो अँग्रेजों ने हमारे ऊपर नजर रखने के लिये बिठा रखे है

----------


## pinky jain

modi ji ko bahut si badhaiya

----------


## pinky jain

ummid karti hoon ki unka karyakal sampoorn bharat varsh ke liye sukhmay hoga

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

(विशेषकर यूपी व बिहार के
चुनाव परिणामों के सन्दर्भ में )
.
.
.
जाति-धर्म-बँटवारे के -
मुद्दों की हार हो गई,
मय-मुद्रा के बाहुबल पर-जनमत
की मार हो गई,
अवसरवादी गठबँधन का-आज
टूटा खुमार है,
कि यारों अबके दिल्ली में-बहुमत
की सरकार हो गई।।
>>>>>>>>>

----------


## arman 007

Ab parents ko sochna padega ki baccheko chai ki dukan pe bhejke modi banana hai YA     ....................IIT me bhejke kejriwal.

----------


## Jayeshh

चलो सभी मित्रो की ख्वाहिश पूरी हो गयी.... अच्छे दिन आ गए.....  अब मरते दम तक मोदी जी प्रधानमंत्री......को   कुछ नहीं कर पायेगा.... आनेवाले २० साल तक..... जय हो.....

----------


## ashwanimale

> चलो सभी मित्रो की ख्वाहिश पूरी हो गयी.... अच्छे दिन आ गए.....  अब मरते दम तक मोदी जी प्रधानमंत्री......को   कुछ नहीं कर पायेगा.... आनेवाले २० साल तक..... जय हो.....


मरते दम से क्या अर्थ मित्र

----------


## Jayeshh

> मरते दम से क्या अर्थ मित्र


मरते दम तक मतलब जब तक वो है..... मतलब अब पुरे २०-२५ साल तक..... जब तक वो चल फिर रहे वो प्रधानमत्री रहेंगे... ये में दावे के साथ कहता हूँ...... क्योंकि अब देश की प्रजा को कैसे काबू में और खुश रखना है वो ये अच्छी तरह जानते है.... सपने सुहाने.....

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जब बिना पैसे के आपके काबिल
बच्चो को नौकरी नहीं मिलेगी.....तो अरविन्द
याद आएगा......
जब ये भ्रष्ट अफसर हर
सरकारी कार्यालय में घुस
मांगेंगे.....तो अरविन्द याद
आएगा.......
जब टीवी पर नए-नए घोटाले से देश
को लूटते देखोगे......तो अरविन्द
याद आएगा................................
जब आपका सुपर-डुपर हिट
नेता आपकी समस्यायों पर ध्यान
नहीं देगा.....तो अरविन्द याद
आएगा.....
जब बेवजह ट्रैफिक
वाला आपका चालान
काटेगा......तो अरविन्द याद
आएगा.....
जब राशन कार्ड बनाने के लिए
सरकारी सिस्टम आपको चक्कर
काटने के लिए मजबूर
करेगा.....तो अरविन्द याद
आएगा.....
जब भ्रष्ट पुलिस वाले
आपकी जायज FIR लिखने से
मना कर देंगे.....तो अरविन्द याद
आएगा......
जब इन्साफ के लिए कोर्ट के
दरवाजे बंद
हो जायेंगे.....तो अरविन्द याद
आएगा......
जब कोई नेता Z सिक्यूरिटी से
बाहर आकर आपसे मिलने को तैयार
नहीं होगा......तब अरविन्द याद
आएगा.......
लेकिन हिम्मत
ना हारना.....फिर भी अरविन्द
आपको यहीं मिलेगा.....आप
लोगो के बीच.....किसी भ्रष्ट
सिस्टम से लड़ता हुआ......और तब
हो सके तो उसका साथ दे देना


>>>>>>>>>

----------


## Jayeshh

बहुत ही सटीक बात कही है कवी साहब..................

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जय भाई मैंने नही कहा ज़नाब ये कापी पेस्ट था >>>>>>

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मैरा विचार ये है कि >>>>>>>यदि भाजपा अच्छा शासन देने में
असफल रहती है और आम
आदमी पार्टी जनहित/सरोकार
से जुड़े मुद्दे उठाती रहै
तो जनता विकल्प के रूप मे आप
को चुन सकती है जेसा की इस
बार पंजाब में दिखाई दिया है
लेकिन इसके लिये आप के लिये
उम्मीदवार चयन टेड़ी खीर
साबित होगा क्योंकी आप में
अवसरवादी नेता जुड़ रहै हैं क्योंकी
अन्ना /ईमानदार टाईप के लोग
राजनीति में
आना ही नही चाहते >>>>>>

----------


## biji pande

> चलो सभी मित्रो की ख्वाहिश पूरी हो गयी.... अच्छे दिन आ गए.....  अब मरते दम तक मोदी जी प्रधानमंत्री......को   कुछ नहीं कर पायेगा.... आनेवाले २० साल तक..... जय हो.....



जनाब कुछ जलने की बू आ रही है

----------


## Jayeshh

> जनाब कुछ जलने की बू आ रही है


जल नहीं रहा हु दोस्त..... वास्तविकता बताई है.... देखते जाओ.... पूरा गुजरात मॉडल पुरे देश में लागू हो गया है...... विरोधी अब रहेंगे ही नहीं...... जय हो.....

----------


## Jayeshh

और मैं क्यों जलु..... अब तो हमारे यहाँ कपास (कॉटन) के दाम अच्छे मिलेंगे.... अब तक केंद्र निकास नहीं करने देती थी.... अब तो....

बिजली सस्ती होगी क्योंकि अब तक केंद्र दूर दराज के क्षेत्र से कोयला देती थी.... परिवहन ज्यादा लगता था.... अब तो....

CNG गेस सस्ता हो जाएगा.... अब तक केंद्र अन्याय करता था गुजरात के साथ..... अब तो....

अब गुजरात सरकार को ग्रांट भी न्यायिक तौर से मिलेगी.... तो ........ हम तो खुश हुए..... 

देखते है......

----------


## ashwanimale

> मैरा विचार ये है कि >>>>>>>यदि भाजपा अच्छा शासन देने में
> असफल रहती है और आम
> आदमी पार्टी जनहित/सरोकार
> से जुड़े मुद्दे उठाती रहै
> तो जनता विकल्प के रूप मे आप
> को चुन सकती है जेसा की इस
> बार पंजाब में दिखाई दिया है
> लेकिन इसके लिये आप के लिये
> उम्मीदवार चयन टेड़ी खीर
> ...


समय से पूर्व रोटी उतारें तो कच्ची रह जायेगी, और देर से उतारने पर जल जायेगी, तात्पर्य सही समय आने पर तब्दीली सम्भावित है/रहेगी

----------


## pinky jain

> समय से पूर्व रोटी उतारें तो कच्ची रह जायेगी, और देर से उतारने पर जल जायेगी, तात्पर्य सही समय आने पर तब्दीली सम्भावित है/रहेगी


male ji ne roti ka example bilkul sahi diya hai

----------


## Jayeshh

> भाई मेरे.... ये मुद्दा अब दूसरी और मूड रहा है... मैं खुद किसान हूँ.... मेरे बच्चे अंग्रेजी माध्यम में ही पढ़ते है... और में खुद कंप्यूटर का जानकार हूँ.... मेरे कहने का आप गलत मतलब निकाल रहे है.... मैं प्राथमिकता की बात कर रहा हूँ... अभी अभी उर्वरको के दामो में जो बढ़ोतरी हुई है.... ये क्या है? क्या इसके सामने खेत्पेदाशो की कीमतों में बढ़ोतरी होगी? सरकार किशानो के लिए सहायता जाहिर करती है..... और फिर उर्वरक... सिंचाई.... बिजली... आदि में दाम बाधा देती है.... गरीब किसान जो उर्वरक की एक बोरी लेने के लिए १०० बार विचार करते है..... क्योंकि ये भी एक जुगार ही है.... अभी सब बोलते है....सब महँगा हो गया.... लेकिन किस कारण.... ये सोचा? उपज कम हो गयी है.... और खेती के लायक जमीने बिक रही है.... जमीन बिकने का कारण क्या है? किसानो को अभी खेती में कुछ ज्यादा मिलता ही नहीं है.... और सरकार का रवैया भी किशानो के प्रति उदासीन ही है...... क्योंकि किशानो से उन् लोगोको क्या मिलेगा? ठेंगा? 
> 
> सरकार किसानो की कर्ज माफ़ी करती है.... ऐसे दिखावे की जरुरत नहीं... जिसने कर्ज लिया वो कर्ज तो उसको चुकाना ही पड़ता है.... हाँ व्याज दरों में कुछ कमी हो तो बात सही... कर्ज माफ़ी तो हरगिज़ नहीं.... कर्ज माफ़ी करो इससे अच्छा उर्वरोको पे सब्सिडी बाधाओं..... जिसका लाभ हर किसान भाइयों को मिलेगा... जिसकी जीतनी जरूरत उसके हिसाब से हर एक किसान उसका लाभ उठा सकते है.....
> 
> आपको पता होगा अभी उर्वरको के दाम कितने बढे है.... सिंचाई दरो में कितनी बढ़ोतरी हुई है..... और सामने फसल के दाम?..... मैं गन्ना बनता हूँ, और इस साल गन्ने का दाम क्या रहा.... १९७५... पिछले साल...२२००- २६०० तक... और ये अभी जो फसल कट रही है... उसका दाम कितना होगा? यदि आप इस खेत्र से जुड़े हो तो आप को पता होगा.....
> 
> उर्वरको में सबसे जरुरी है यूरिया और डी ऐ पि,,,, यूरिया के दाम तो ठीक है... लेकिन डी ऐ पि के दाम चार महीने पहले ६२२- ६५० के थे.... अभी कल की ही बात करूँ  १०५० रुपये.... और अभी भी कही सुनी बातों के अनुसार ११५०  होने को है.... जरा सोच लीजिये.....



हा हा हां.... २०११ में कहा पहुँच गया भाई?

----------


## Jayeshh

जहर  की परख कर ली?

सूत्र में मेरी जितनी पोस्ट है सब एक बार पढ़ लीजिये....

----------


## Jayeshh

confused   :Vote:

----------

